# Mohican's 2015 Season



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

2015 started off with a bang! Went to my first Rose Bowl game with my Oregon crew. Froze, tailgated, warmed up in the sun, cheered my throat raw, froze again, and tailgated again. It was a long strange trip indeed! Some of @Garden Boss 's flowers from the BBQ knocked an Oregon patient straight out! His medicine needs a warning label! 

I was so exhausted from the visit that I forgot to keep an eye on my BBQ clones. My Cherry Pie looks pretty bad. I up-potted everything and I hope she bounces back.

Here are some 2015 pics:






































Cheers from sunny So Cal and welcome to 2015 in Mo's Garden,







Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

First in!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome friend!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking good there buddy. As always of course. I think you are gonna like the males I have. They all seem to have good structure. The black Sour Bubble looks to be special...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

So cool!

Give them a stem rub when you get a chance and check out the smell. Males are stinky bastards! (Auto-correct wants to change it to "stingy bastards" haha). One of my stray males has the stink and sweet smell. I am keeping him to see what I can do with him. His structure is amazing!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking foward to this


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

And these


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks man. I look forward to your thread. Is your avitar hash ball all gone yet?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2015)

looks good Mo
here's to 2015 being special..


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for those kick ass samples!

The hash ball is almost gone. It lasts so long and gets me so motivated that I can't sit down! I got so much done this holiday!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish I could say the same mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

I have some of @fumble 's famous edibles just waiting for you! I can't wait to see how medicated they make you feel. They knock me on my ass  You can have the last of the hash too - just take it slow and make it last!

I am trimming and de-seeding one of the LA Con x Mr. Scott's OG crosses and the whole house smells delicious. Skunky beer and cheese!

I need to get some pics.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks mo! I LOVE the scotts og. so I cant wait to see what this mojos og turns out like. I for sure would like some of your crosses to keep on hand. 

I am looking forward to this next harvest! I got a cool new drying rack to try out. 

My extended family ran out of the special cream I make for them... So once I harvest it looks like I need to make some healing skin balm again.. LOL. Apparently even my wifes aunt is calling her for some now...LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

My daughter says it works great on rock climbing hands also.


----------



## fumble (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet! In at the beginning this time  Looking good so far...
Glad you enjoyed the treats Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Sweet! In at the beginning this time  Looking good so far...
> Glad you enjoyed the treats Mo


The fumble corn sounds super


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> Sweet! In at the beginning this time  Looking good so far...
> Glad you enjoyed the treats Mo


Im looking forward to testing some other edibles.


----------



## smoke and coke (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi everyone i am just going to grab a seat and twist up some sour kush. Looking forward to the 2015 season.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Jan 6, 2015)

Yo mo, I'll be in town this weekend with some freshly harvested cxa grown blue bubba plus your Christmas gift (5x5x7 walk in green house) and the blue lab I owe ya! Let's get in contact


----------



## Mohican (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds good - you've got my number!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 6, 2015)

What you going to plant for your big sativa this year? I know bobbitchen has your alligator kush f2 beans and a clone of it. I am stoked to have to jurple and blue dream crosses.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks mo! I LOVE the scotts og. so I cant wait to see what this mojos og turns out like. I for sure would like some of I have a bunch your crosses to keep on hand.
> 
> I am looking forward to this next harvest! I got a cool new drying rack to try out.
> 
> My extended family ran out of the special cream I make for them... So once I harvest it looks like I need to make some healing skin balm again.. LOL. Apparently even my wifes aunt is calling her for some now...LOL


@SG What is your recipe for the cream? I have a bunch of the trim from my 2014 crop i want to make into some oil or butter or something useful other than compost.

@ Mo great 2014. We need to get together to swap genetics. I just deseeded some of my crosses. Also have some samples for you to try.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jan 7, 2015)

How's that LA Con working for you? We supposedly have the same cut, from FMLY, but what I get looks NOTHING like what he grew. It also looks very little like any LA Cons I have grown in the past.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> How's that LA Con working for you? We supposedly have the same cut, from FMLY, but what I get looks NOTHING like what he grew. It also looks very little like any LA Cons I have grown in the past.


I have seen everyone with that cut get something different out of it.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2015)

Morning Mo, and crew ! Looks like your 2015 is off to a lovely start man, I'm looking forward to the season.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> @SG What is your recipe for the cream? I have a bunch of the trim from my 2014 crop i want to make into some oil or butter or something useful other than compost..


JEEZ dont compost trim! At least make dry ice hash from it. If making skin cream here is what I do.

-load up mason jar with good dry trim. 
-fill with coconut oil. 
-cap and put in crockpot with water in it on low for a day. (double boiling pretty much)
-Strain with potatoe ricer to get all the material out of the oil and filter it if you like through a mesh strainer to get the fine stuff out.
**you can go on to the next step or repeat the process with the same oil and more dry trim to get it even stronger**
-while still warm add corn starch to the oil and mix thoroughly so that it is jelly like. 
-add the jelly oil to "tummy butter" that has been softened a little in the micro and mix really well.
-when it gets back to solid you will now have canna tummy butter.

It holds well at room temp if you do it right and will not leave your skin feeling oily. This is the easiest way I have found thus far. The tummy butter has ingredients that help the cream to pass through dermal barriers so it is a good carrier for the oil. So far my mother in law, father in law, aunt in law etc... etc.. are all hounding me for more cream. One of the users has sever MS and reports back great pain control from it. My father in law has nasty skin condition and this apparently almost wipes it away. Mother in law uses it for arthritis.. 


CAPSULES are awesome too. IMO no need to mix hash with coconut oil in them. just make dry ice hash with your trim. Throw the hash in a sealed jar and cook at 275 in the oven for an hour to 1.5hrs. load hash in caps and hold on tight. LOL






Dr.D81 said:


> I have seen everyone with that cut get something different out of it.


I am loving the la con in my cmh tent. Its almost as frosty as the fireballs in the led tent. looks similar to mos I think.


----------



## fumble (Jan 7, 2015)

...and plz don't throw away the 'trim' after you dry ice it  that is what I make my butter with. 

a question ? What is tummy butter? I will have to give this a try SG


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> JEEZ dont compost trim! At least make dry ice hash from it. If making skin cream here is what I do.
> 
> -load up mason jar with good dry trim.
> -fill with coconut oil.
> ...


Have you seen what bob did with it the first go omg


And i will take any trim before it goes to compost. It would give me a chance to get great at the hash making like some of you guys


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2015)

Its a cream used on pregnant bellies. I discovered it while my wife was pregnant in 2013. I liked the consistency and the smell was enough to cover some heavy canna smell but not overpowering for me. (I am not big on smelly stuff). using just oil and tummy butter will not work well. the addition of the corn starch to the oil helps it mix with the cream really well and not leave oily residue. Its the same mix I had done in the past for caps.. Stumbled upon the combination really.

YES do not throw away trim used for extractions. You can throw it in a crockpot for crockpot butter and it does awesome. Waste not want not.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Its a cream used on pregnant bellies. I discovered it while my wife was pregnant in 2013. I liked the consistency and the smell was enough to cover some heavy canna smell but not overpowering for me. (I am not big on smelly stuff). using just oil and tummy butter will not work well. the addition of the corn starch to the oil helps it mix with the cream really well and not leave oily residue. Its the same mix I had done in the past for caps.. Stumbled upon the combination really.
> 
> YES do not throw away trim used for extractions. You can throw it in a crockpot for crockpot butter and it does awesome. Waste not want not.


I need to make my space cakes from my butter. My wife picked up two boxs of spice cake mix and i love that shit


----------



## fumble (Jan 7, 2015)

cool beans  I forgot about the corn starch...think you mentioned it before. I will have to look for some of the tummy butter - might be just the thing I have been searching for


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2015)

I still want that amazing non-medicated Banana Bread recipe @fumble !

Do you use baby food bananas? I have a great recipe for carrot cake that uses baby food carrots.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 7, 2015)

@Dr.D81 - A fine red-haired lady is up for rotation this year 

I might go big this time.

I have a bunch of strays popping up all over the garden. I keep pulling out the lousy plants and I have a few amazing looking plants.
















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 8, 2015)

check it. Since the amazon cloner has gone upon price. I decided to build one for half the price. Baby steps. Almost built. I'm just waiting for the hydro shop to get the sprayers and pump I need shipped from.the other store. They said Mon. Its faster and cheaper than amazon. 


no I haven't made the holes yet. Just waiting til I have everything.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I need to make my space cakes from my butter. My wife picked up two boxs of spice cake mix and i love that shit


Infused spice cake is the sh*t!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - A fine red-haired lady is up for rotation this year
> 
> I might go big this time.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome as usual Mo. 

I am making a trip to the States in March so will carry over that package of seeds for ya. I also can throw in some Quantum Kush X Conspiracy Kush F1 seeds I made if you like.

Ready to see what you do this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

hyroot said:


> check it. Since the amazon cloner has gone upon price. I decided to build one for half the price. Baby steps. Almost built. I'm just waiting for the hydro shop to get the sprayers and pump I need shipped from.the other store. They said Mon. Its faster and cheaper than amazon.
> View attachment 3327383
> 
> no I haven't made the holes yet. Just waiting til I have everything.


I cant seem to find te sprayer tips anymore. I was just looking for them


----------



## hyroot (Jan 8, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I cant seem to find te sprayer tips anymore. I was just looking for them


I just typed red sprayer. Found it right away

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007D2RX1C/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1420721044&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

http://growershouse.com/red-ez-clone-sprayer-360-degree-100-ct-bag


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Man i tryed aero sprayer aeroponic sprayer and everything in between you rock!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

12.99 for 50 is a good price thanks alot. I had found a pump i like already


----------



## fumble (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice! Can't wait to see them grow up. they will all be amazing looking 

...will get that recipe for you soon


Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - A fine red-haired lady is up for rotation this year
> 
> I might go big this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

Yay! 

I am heading up to the foothills tomorrow to visit SomeGuy. Anybody up for a little trip?

@Vnsmkr - will you be in SoCal? PM or email me.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh.. I would love seed samples if you got them. even from doc if you got those? not sure but interested in started to keep popping to hunt for keepers. 

jillanje seeds left? or any mulanje cross left?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Oh.. I would love seed samples if you got them. even from doc if you got those? not sure but interested in started to keep popping to hunt for keepers.
> 
> jillanje seeds left? or any mulanje cross left?


I think bob still has them SG


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

The strays - 

Worm Bin:




Grow tub:




Dirt:




Trash babies w/ Triangle male:


----------



## hyroot (Jan 8, 2015)

@SomeGuy I still have a bunch mulanjie seeds. You can have them. I don't plan on doing anything with them. @Mohican I may have 3 males for you. I have a marrionberry kush, sour tsunami x querkle and a localmotion male.

I was planning on breeding with them. Eventually take clones for whoever. I have a new neighbor retired marine and a very right wing conservative. So I might not be able to grow outside now.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mo i dropped 6 jurple, 6 bubba x jurple, and 6 golden crack ( green crack x golden tiger )


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Please post pics of the seeds before you pop them! Post plant pics too please!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Here are a few more from the garden:







The banana was not very happy with the cold snap. How can I protect it @FLkeys1 ?




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 9, 2015)

marrionberry kush male



localmotion male



sour tsunami x querkle male



they are recovering from defs from getting to dried out over Christmas when I was gone. They have bounced back pretty good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are a few more from the garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the girl in the pot marked "monrovia"? Could you cover the banana plant up with clear plastic maybe until the cold breaks?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 9, 2015)

@Mohican
When you know another cold snap is coming cover the plant with a frost cloth you can get at local nursery, lowes or Home Depot.. Or if you have a old sheet that will work as well..
Do not use plastic it just holds the cold air in and may do more damage..

It will come back and you can cut the brown leaves off if you want..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Please post pics of the seeds before you pop them! Post plant pics too please!


Kind of late on the jurple but i can get pics of the rest for the seed thread. I dropped all of the jurple i had


----------



## doublejj (Jan 9, 2015)

Hella nice start to the season Mo, best of luck...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> @Mohican
> When you know another cold snap is coming cover the plant with a frost cloth you can get at local nursery, lowes or Home Depot.. Or if you have a old sheet that will work as well..
> Do not use plastic it just holds the cold air in and may do more damage..
> 
> It will come back and you can cut the brown leaves off if you want..


Thx for confirming on the plastic FL


----------



## fumble (Jan 9, 2015)

..........


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 9, 2015)

Subbed as well. Did you grab a Fireball Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes - the two big happy clones are Fireball and Animal Cookies:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks @fumble ! 

Now delete the post


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

@hyroot - are you coming over to @SomeGuy 's today? If you do come can you please bring the males and any extra seeds you are not planning on using. Do you have any Paki left?

@Dezracer can't make it.

I will bring some seeds with me.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

@doublejj - these are all just leftovers and stray seeds from last season! I have not done anything yet except bring back some killer clones from the BBQ. I can't wait to get started on those magic beans


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

I will see you in a bit mo! Animal cookies sounds yummy



Mohican said:


> @hyroot - are you coming over to @SomeGuy 's today? If you do come can you please bring the males and any extra seeds you are not planning on using. Do you have any Paki left?
> 
> @Dezracer can't make it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

The trash baby bush got fimmed early on by a slug. Now it is a monster with rebar stems! The flowers all started turning purple during the cold snap and now they are greening up in the sun. I took my collection plate covered with Triangle pollen and ran my finger across it. Looked like I had run it across a chalkboard! Put some on every flower and preflower out there. We will see whether the pollen is viable 

Now I need to prepare for my journey to the foothills of the San Bernardino mountains.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

@Mohican @hyroot is coming over too. See u both in a bit.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Back from the mountains and the treasures are unpacked:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

You got all kinds of goodies in there


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Mostly males 

@hyroot - what were the strains in the bags?

@SomeGuy - what is in the hempy cloth bucket?


Thanks,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 9, 2015)

the pots are labeled. Mbk - marrionberry kush - white 1 gal.

LM - localmotion - time wreck x blue city diesel

sour tsunami x querkle

all male.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Weedjesus420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Mohican, Im from the Northeast, are season runs from April 22, till Oct 15thish, flowering starts at summer solstice june 21. my question is what the grow season for Northern FL, ive heard a lot , rather hear from a grower. also heard theres 2 seasons. any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

It is black sour bubble male.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 9, 2015)

Water it every three days w nutes


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2015)

you gonna grow any full season monsters this year Mo ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> you gonna grow any full season monsters this year Mo ?


I will be 
Theses gems from top hat
 
And a old timers haze i came by


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2015)

Be sure to come by and show us. I will probably forget to come find you mid season. I wanna see the big Sativa !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)

TWS said:


> Be sure to come by and show us. I will probably forget to come find you mid season. I wanna see the big Sativa !


I hope they finish down here in the swamps


----------



## fumble (Jan 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks @fumble !
> 
> Now delete the post


I hope you were serious :O I will repost if needed though lol


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

I was! You're good


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I got four seasons out of last year!

I am hoping to have a couple big plants outside this summer season. A nice red haired sativa and maybe some Brian Berry Cough.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

Forgot to answer this one - what's in the Monrovia pot?

LA Con clone #1













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

She's perty, that LA Con. Since I got the greenhouse roof over my patio its been smooth sailing out of the weather so I should be safe to go 365.


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2015)

you going to the cup Mo ?


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 10, 2015)

Everything is looking great Mo! Cant wait to see the summer blow up!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't think I will make it to the cup this year. Don't quote me though.

Funds are low and I have more genetics than I can ever possibly sample without an industrial lab. Or even a small one (coming soon I hope  )

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jan 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Oh.. I would love seed samples if you got them. even from doc if you got those? not sure but interested in started to keep popping to hunt for keepers.
> 
> jillanje seeds left? or any mulanje cross left?



I have a few of Mo's Mulanje x unknow and
Jilly x Mulanje
Or was it Mulanje x Jilly ?? Can't recall


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks! Mo hooked me up phat though. There are some I want to pop soon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thanks! Mo hooked me up phat though. There are some I want to pop soon.


I have two of his jurple above ground now


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 12, 2015)

@Mohican Wife says THANK YOU very much. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

@SomeGuy - tell her she is welcome!

Here are some pics from today:








































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 12, 2015)

Mo has plants coming out the drain


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

I keep pulling them like weeds!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 12, 2015)

fargin drain plants hahahahaha. I'm stoked on that animal.cookies too. Thanks mo. And more cp and pre 98 from someguy woot woot.


----------



## TWS (Jan 13, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mo has plants coming out the drain



In the drain too.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2015)

Lookin good Mo. Who are the girls in the black bags and also the 4th pic up from bottom in the black plastic? They all look so lush and green, or purple


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Cloth pots are LA Con clones # 2 and 4. The plastic pot is the trash babies I have culled down to two main plants (more seedlings keep popping up).

The big girl in front has now been named Rebar and is getting pollinated by the Triangle boy.



The other plant has yet to show sex which means it is a male.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

Big pic update on the way. Brought the clones out in the sun today!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Teaser:

Big Kush Leaf!




I need to sleep!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2015)

Late to the party, but I'll catch up. Any interesting bouquet to the triangle male?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 14, 2015)

That is a huge leaf, its awesome the way you get to just run stuff around the yard! I need to get some of my "Sin-D Snack" beans out to the west cost for you guys to play with, I wanna see what they do outdoors.


----------



## fandango (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the stadium seating for your kids there...pool side view too!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> JEEZ dont compost trim! At least make dry ice hash from it. If making skin cream here is what I do.
> 
> -load up mason jar with good dry trim.
> -fill with coconut oil.
> ...


EXCELLENT!!! Thanks SG. I think I will hash the trim and make tummy oil out of a plant I don't want to smoke.Thanks again for the recipe. GT


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@Vnsmkr - The plastic pot next to the cloth pots is one of the strays I stuck in the Jilly Bean pot when I was thinning out the herd in the trash pile. It has a unique structure and is flowering hard.

I need to get a picture of her when the sun gets over there.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@Weedjesus420 - I am not sure how many seasons you can get outdoors in FL. I didn't know I could get four here until I put some plants out. I would recommend putting out some clones in red cups once a month through the season and see which ones are the happiest. The only problem with this method is that the weather can change the outcome pretty drastically. We also had some weird reveg issues during the summer last year caused by extra moon action or sunspots - not sure what TBH.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@shishkaboy - I don't remember whether I tried a stem rub on the triangle boy! I was so enamored by his shape that I didn't even think to try. I will go check him out now to see if he still has any funk left 

I am still waiting to find out whether his pollen is viable. From what I can see on Rebar's flowers - he is definitely viable 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> EXCELLENT!!! Thanks SG. I think I will hash the trim and make tummy oil out of a plant I don't want to smoke.Thanks again for the recipe. GT



remember if you mix it with tummy butter cream it will be for skin only. Straight Infused coconut oil can be used on skin or orally. Its just less oily on the skin when you turn it into a cream. 

Once you make the jelly by adding corn starch to the oil it can be loaded into capsules as well. 

So... lots you can do with infused coconut oil. just dont eat the tummy butter... LOL!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Vnsmkr - The plastic pot next to the cloth pots is one of the strays I stuck in the Jilly Bean pot when I was thinning out the herd in the trash pile. It has a unique structure and is flowering hard.
> 
> I need to get a picture of her when the sun gets over there.
> 
> ...


She's sexxy!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

> just dont eat the tummy butter...


or the toe jam! hehe


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

I made some RSO with a bit of the sun cured BD. It is pretty nice. I will be capping you up some. Did you try the last caps I gave you yet mo? I know you dont eat too much of it much less smoke too much.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

I just sat down to download three hours worth of work outside and the pictures to go with it. Checked the disk and it had one empty folder and I deleted that one. Except the entire DCIM folder disappeared! All of my pictures are gone from today!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@SomeGuy - I think I gave the caps to BobBitchen. I am not a big edibles fan. Otherwise you would never be getting the Fumble delights


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I just sat down to download three hours worth of work outside and the pictures to go with it. Checked the disk and it had one empty folder and I deleted that one. Except the entire DCIM folder disappeared! All of my pictures are gone from today!


Aww man! I was looking forward to seeing all those.  Technology rears it's ugly head! LOL


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Thats what I figured mo. I love edibles.. LOL Sorry you lost all your pictures. I always forget to snap shots. I gotta try to remember to take a shot of the LA CON this weekend while chopping. so frosty. 


I went to work yesterday for 11hrs then came home and put my boy to sleep and then did 2hours or so in the garden. Now back at work this morning! I do 2hrs every 3 days to keep the garden going. It doesnt care if I had a long day. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

My last job I was working 16 hour days! 

I snuck out to the garden and on here from time to time to keep from going insane!

I think it worked



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 14, 2015)

I manage to spend a couple of hours a day out there. I find shit to do even with the lights off!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@angryblackman - How are the Sweets babies doing?


----------



## angryblackman (Jan 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @angryblackman - How are the Sweets babies doing?


So far 2 of 3 popped and waiting for the 3rd. I can't wait to get them going and see what I have on my hands. Hopefully I have another gem like the Fireball turned out to be for me.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Out of the 30 to 40 plants that grew out of the trash babies, I have only kept two. The Rebar girls is a monster from either genes or being attacked by a slug for a few weeks (topped and fimmed). She and the girl in the plastic pot on the deck are short thick and bursting with tight noded flowers. They have a nice candy fuel smell.

I love growing regular seeds and picking out the winners!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

@shishkaboy - stem rub was stanky boy musk. Not my usual keeper criteria. He made the selection purely on his unique structure. I need to see whether there are any un-flowering shoots on Rebar so I can clone her. Otherwise it will be the reveg route.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine goes up and down. I have a lot of flexibility. I am NOT complaining. I am a touch bored but that goes with being in one spot in my business. 

I do plan to retire in 20yrs and take up my own canna business at that point! LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

OK - I need to go out and take more pictures. Can't recreate the ones from before I culled and pruned! 

Hopefully I don't have any mishaps before I return!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Take two! Let's see whether I can handle the tricky task of downloading pictures.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2015)

Pictures downloaded. Then a nice Winter's nap. Now sidetracked working on the clone cab. Replacing batteries in the thermometers and fixing the aero cloner. Another day spins out of control!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 14, 2015)

damn Mo...sorry you lost the pics. That hella sucks. Glad you took more


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Fumble! You know how it goes sometimes!


I got the new top cut out for the cloner. I will drill the holes tomorrow. I need to decide how many I want.

Something like this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Here are yesterdays pics (01-13-15). I need to get them up first.

Cart in the morning:




LA Con TWS to me to BobBitchen back to me #1:







Worm Bin Babies:




Worlds largest tangerine!




North Garden with clone invasion:




@hyroot 's males and BBQ clones:




Rebar:










Dirt:




LA Con #2




LA Con #4




MK BBQ Clone:




@Garden Boss AK47 BBQ Clone:




Dead Cherry Pie (still hoping):




Tub Strays:




That's all for now.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Thats what I figured mo. I love edibles.. LOL Sorry you lost all your pictures. I always forget to snap shots. I gotta try to remember to take a shot of the LA CON this weekend while chopping. so frosty.
> 
> 
> I went to work yesterday for 11hrs then came home and put my boy to sleep and then did 2hours or so in the garden. Now back at work this morning! I do 2hrs every 3 days to keep the garden going. It doesnt care if I had a long day. LOL





Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble! You know how it goes sometimes!
> 
> 
> I got the new top cut out for the cloner. I will drill the holes tomorrow. I need to decide how many I want.
> ...


U got one for ur wires?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Garden looks good Mo. What happened with the CP?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Everything is really lush. Those LA Con, Rebar, and the worm bin babies look really good


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

The Cherry Pie was a victim of drysoilitis. The AK47 got it too but bounced back better than before. I am not a big fan of finicky plants. They need to be able to withstand this world's daily rigors (me) that are thrown at them. 

I did pick up some more CP cuts and I am giving her one more try. And that is why I am reviving the cloner.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking wonderful Mo...sorry about the Cherry Pie  Glad you got more though


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

I think this is the final layout for the cloner holes:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 15, 2015)

I like that layout


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

@shishkaboy - what are my wires? I am an OG and I don't always ken the lingo daddyO.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Cherry Pie was a victim of drysoilitis. The AK47 got it too but bounced back better than before. I am not a big fan of finicky plants. They need to be able to withstand this world's daily rigors (me) that are thrown at them.
> 
> I did pick up some more CP cuts and I am giving her one more try. And that is why I am reviving the cloner.
> 
> ...


Yep I hear you on that, like when I leave for a week, things are supposed to still run, maybe not thrive, but keep on keeping on anyway. If they cant withstand they gotta go . Hopefully these will take off. Good luck with em


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - what are my wires? I am an OG and I don't always ken the lingo daddyO.


Glad you asked bc I was wondering what wires he was on about too


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks - I let nature take the wheel. I figure she has been driving longer than I have


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 15, 2015)

aweful lot of males there in that tub.  LOL


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - what are my wires? I am an OG and I don't always ken the lingo daddyO.


I was saying a hole for the pump plug and water heater(if u use one)


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh! Yes, I matched Bob's design where one of the corners is cut away to allow tubing and cords.



I drilled a test hole in a piece of the scrap and it works great. Now I will print out the template and drill the holes. I am also going to use the scrap as the handle.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

I need to run outside and get all of the clones put away. I will be back in a few to upload the pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

*Garden Tour 01-14-15*

Here are pics from the 14th:

Various North Garden












Cart






Rebar












Stray I have named FOUR








Diving Board






Big K




Worm Bin




Fireball and Animal Cookies





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Continued:

Triangle Male




Topped Stray Male








Pruned Banana




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

OK - Back to work on the cloner!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow bro, please save some pollen. Both those males have some sick traits, resin and colored sacks of the trifoliate, and super hollow stem on the topped random. What about stray pollen? Any protective measures being taken against random unwanted crosses?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 15, 2015)

so many genetics now... So many possibilities.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 15, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Wow bro, please save some pollen. Both those males have some sick traits, resin and colored sacks of the trifoliate, and super hollow stem on the topped random. What about stray pollen? Any protective measures being taken against random unwanted crosses?


He lets them open pollinate to a point


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

The topped boy is going in the veg cab every night now to reveg. The only active male out there right now is the Triangle.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2015)

Rebar is a beauty eh. The stray you named Four looks like its gonna be a good one too. Notice how the fireball and animal cookies are a darker shade of green? I always love peeks of your garden as imagine if I had a yard it would be a mix like yours.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 15, 2015)

lovely garden mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 15, 2015)

man i bet sum purple vodoo f2 would look good in that garden


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Are those oranges or lemons. Before I thought orange for sure, but now they looking kinda lemony.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 15, 2015)

Lemons and limes! 

I hope some of Docs genetics will be arriving in the garden soon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

My sour azz kumquats should be ready when I get back home. Few months ago the green worms were on the war path and they had set up shop in my tree and were absolutely eating every leaf in sight, but they didnt like tabasco/garlic solution thankfully.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Give them some copper when they are starting to ripen (changing color) and you will get sweet fruit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 16, 2015)

Thx for that Mo. Learn something new daily


----------



## Mohican (Jan 16, 2015)

Cloner top is finished:

Mess



Old top




New top




Clone cab




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Wilksey (Jan 16, 2015)

Love seeing ladies by the pool side!

Best of luck.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

@flowamasta is back!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/flowamastas-methodology-how-to-grow-monster-pound-plants-jack-h-x-skunk.570843/

Check it out!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

Goodnight young princes and princesses of RIU!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 17, 2015)

Picked up a gallon of Alaska fish and some earth juice today from Lowes. It was frickin crazy out there!

I culled the two strays on the cart. They were getting some kind of brown rot on the leaves. Neither of their flowers had any special fragrance. Too many special plants in the garden already for me to waste time on weak stuff.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 18, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Cart in a new spot so the dirt plants can get more sun:




North Garden:



The Steps:








Rebar and Big K:




HR Males -Marion Berry, Sour Tsunami, Locomotion:




SG Clones - Cherry Pie and Pre 98 Bubba:




LA Con #1:




LA Con #4:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> Cart in a new spot so the dirt plants can get more sun:
> 
> ...


Mo Garden is looking great for the winter. Really want to try one of those LA Con 4 and Pre Bubba 98. How does the LA Con smell? My 2014 outdoor LA Con smelled like rotten fruit. Almost time to go to OCFS and get ingredients to make new soil.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

The LA Con I got a while back was a dud. Low yield, faint smell, not a keeper. Your doing way better Mo. Keep us posted. I may be able to get the cherry pie cut, so any info on her is appreciated


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks!

I think you need to let the LA Con go longer. It just keeps getting more frost!

I Chopped #1 and the lowers from #3. Tons of great seeds! It smells so good. Maybe I will make some more coconut oil.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

A couple of garden shots:







Seed collecting - LA Con x BELL:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

Another one bites the dust!

Trashed the stray Kush male. He was getting some ugly on his leaves and I don't want no ugly!

I love how the overwhelming number of starting plants always reduces down to just a few winners.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2015)

OK - I think I have my line-up for the cloner:

2 Rebar
1 Four
1 Marion Berry Male
1 Sour Tsunami Male
1 Locomotion Male
1 Fireballs
1 Animal Cookies
2 Purple Thai x Purple Kush (P2) Male
2 Paki Punch Male

Wish me luck!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

Good luck with those clones!

You got that if anyone does


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the line-up:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

nice. I thought you might like the structure on that black sour bubble. I was hoping it was F it looked so good in vegg.

BTW The regular FB clone that was a nug in my cloner has rooted. The purple FB not yet but looks like it will root soon too. rooted nugs.. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Clone Cabinet 01-19-15

Cleaned:



With clones:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

FYI
Black Sour Bubble = black rose sativa x bog sour bubble


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks SG!

Clone Cab 01-20-15






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2015)

OK - Back to trimming more LA Con. #2 is halfway done and #4 is all that is left. 
Lots of sticky leaf and hardly any bud! Plenty of seeds though. 
Hopefully the BELL dad gives them some better structure. 
I am glad I let them go this long. They are less sticky and the seeds are almost all 100% finished. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2015)

Everything looks good Mo. I seriously envy you being able to take pictures of your garden, and just being there, in the tranquility of it. I realized a while back how much just being in the garden brings. Wish I could make that my full time attention. Thats the long term goal anyway now that I think about it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

*oh i love* that one in the old school metal garbage can. Im calling him OSCAR! I love ur funky style slim.way to fire up the new year . heres lookin at you kid.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2015)

It's funny that the can is so happy. It is my worm bin/ compost/ super soil. Some of the deseeded buds got thrown in there for compost. Apparently this kid needs to do a better job removing seeds!

Just ate the most amazing tangerine! It was as strong as a starburst! So sweet and citrus.

One of the females I culled from the grow and tossed on the compost pile is now growing new shoots out of its side! Talk about vigor!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 21, 2015)

Stopped in at OC Farm Supply today and picked up some Promix BX. Apparently there is a new Promix that is Organic - what - isn't it all organic? Nope - the wetting agent isn't organic.







Now I just need to convince OC Farm Supply to switch!

I also got some more Dyna Grow Pro Tekt.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Chopped the last LA Con.

LA Con #4 chopped:




Trimmed:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 22, 2015)

Next I will start pulling out the seeds


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 22, 2015)

I have info on that BSB if you want. It sounds to me like the green pheno (pretty sure I got the same beans). Its pretty potent. Nice branchy structure and density. The one I had I just didnt like the taste of it, but from a male I expect good traits. Is he more sour or more sweet.?
I uploaded this in the dog thread, but the other 2 are both the green and purple pheno.

purp
green dog


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Stopped in at OC Farm Supply today and picked up some Promix BX. Apparently there is a new Promix that is Organic - what - isn't it all organic? Nope - the wetting agent isn't organic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to build new soil in OR. I will add my 100+ gallons to my buddy's garden i guess


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

The seeds from LA Con#4 look strong! All of them are mature and dark.

Here is a tease from the garden.

Worm bin:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 23, 2015)

cool Oscar looks GREAT! I see some real potential there kiddo! shes looks like shes loving the garbage your feeding her! WHOO HOO!!!u got any other sesame street plants?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 23, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> FYI
> Black Sour Bubble = black rose sativa x bog sour bubble


I hope the BSB comes out better than most of the Black Rose crosses. The purple is there but the strength leaves a little to be desired. I had one cross turn out pretty blackish. Cloner looking good Mo. GT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> I hope the BSB comes out better than most of the Black Rose crosses. The purple is there but the strength leaves a little to be desired. I had one cross turn out pretty blackish. Cloner looking good Mo. GT


The bsb i have seen look great!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> The bsb i have seen look great!


Yea I have had many good lookin plants but once cut and cured they are better cooking material than jar material. I have one hanging right now. It was a while ago (2-3 years) that I grew those so maybe as you mentioned there is a better pheno out there. Mine looked just like the ones in the hand; some green, some purple. It will be interesting to see how these turn out. GT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 23, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Yea I have had many good lookin plants but once cut and cured they are better cooking material than jar material. I have one hanging right now. It was a while ago (2-3 years) that I grew those so maybe as you mentioned there is a better pheno out there. Mine looked just like the ones in the hand; some green, some purple. It will be interesting to see how these turn out. GT


Very true looks don't mean shit


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

hows it going doc? slept much? Take care and be careful.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 23, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> I hope the BSB comes out better than most of the Black Rose crosses. The purple is there but the strength leaves a little to be desired. I had one cross turn out pretty blackish. Cloner looking good Mo. GT


This pheno smells mostly of the sour bubble. She not a 20% cut but shes no slouch either. The appeal more than makes up for the slightly lower potency. The problem with the strain is you have to veg it in a 5 gal for a month before you get a substantial yield. But its worth it.
BSB


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

That doesn't even look real! I hope I can get some nice sour phenos. The Sour Diesel I got at Buds and Roses was so sour!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

@Dr.Amber Trichome - Oscar was a bunch of plants. I pulled all of the stretchy ones and was left with the one who will now be called Oscar 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

LA Con #4











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 23, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Here is the garden in its new configuration.



North Garden:











Bent Stray:




Rebar, Triangle, and Big K:




Up-potted Animal Cookies and Fireballs on the steps:




Clone Cart:




AK:




MK Ultra:




All of the boys:






Surviving trashed female:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2015)

Feels like the big bad wolf is trying to blow the house down!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2015)

NO000000000000 NOT THE PLAnts.. oh they look so awesome I hope they don't get hurt. take care Mohican, stay safe!


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This pheno smells mostly of the sour bubble. She not a 20% cut but shes no slouch either. The appeal more than makes up for the slightly lower potency. The problem with the strain is you have to veg it in a 5 gal for a month before you get a substantial yield. But its worth it.
> BSB
> View attachment 3337697 View attachment 3337698 View attachment 3337699 View attachment 3337700


Got Damn! those are unreal! very pretty Shishkaboy


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 25, 2015)

fumble said:


> Got Damn! those are unreal! very pretty Shishkaboy


Shes looking for the right husband. Her biological clock is ticking.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

MK Ultra was already rootbound in the one gallon so she got moved to a bigger home:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 26, 2015)

she looks very happy in her new home


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks!

Rain is expected tomorrow! She will be loving it!


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

I may have a jaki boy for you. Not definite male yet. Looking that way compared to others


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope it's male!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

I just got back from peeing in a cup!

A couple garden pics.

REBAR and friends:



Here is why she is called Bent:




Survivor female in the compost pile:




Can you spot the seedling?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a closer look:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

you should call bent v8 lol or captain hook


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2015)

Why V8?


----------



## hyroot (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Why V8?


v8 juice. Get your day straight. You remember those ads.

Or call it Los Riddler. Its like a Spanish question mark. (upside down)


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I hope it's male!


I thought you could afford indoor plumbing

New top secret job?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 28, 2015)

Nope - ditch digging


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking great mo!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2015)

sup Mo! subbing in


----------



## texasjack (Jan 29, 2015)

in


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mo i am back to a closet grower


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome all yall!

I have been busy today weeding the garden. I love playing in the dirt.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

@Dr.D81 - Have you moved?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Dr.D81 - Have you moved?


I leave south LA on the 20th of Feb, and will be auctioning my place up north on the 23rd. Then we will go to OK to help run some 220 lines and hang some lights for a guy. Then to CO to pick up some OG cuts. Next stop will be OR


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm sure it will work out for ya Doc.. karma & all that shirt !


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm sure it will work out for ya Doc.. karma & all that shirt !


Thanks


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally got around to unpacking the seeds from Bob's box o'clones:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Looks like you will have your hands full


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

Back to this layout:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Back to this layout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got his seedlings too?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2015)

No - this is what it looks like when I have seeds going!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 30, 2015)

now there's a happy sight!


----------



## fumble (Jan 30, 2015)

Indeed! Beautifyl sight right there

@DrD81. Good luck with your move and travels


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2015)

fumble said:


> Indeed! Beautifyl sight right there
> 
> @DrD81. Good luck with your move and travels


Thanks!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 30, 2015)

You will be assimilated.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 31, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I leave south LA on the 20th of Feb, and will be auctioning my place up north on the 23rd. Then we will go to OK to help run some 220 lines and hang some lights for a guy. Then to CO to pick up some OG cuts. Next stop will be OR


Good luck with you travels Doc


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> No - this is what it looks like when I have seeds going!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GO MO!!


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

My clone cab was covered in webs yesterday! 

FML!
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 31, 2015)

aaaggghhh!!! hope you get that handled quick and thorough Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Fumble!

The SEVIN was useless against them!

I am now spraying with Neem, Coco Wet, and Pro Tekt. It seems to have stopped them. Unfortunately it also seems to have upset the plants. They are showing some leaf curl. The roots in the cloner turned purple black after the spray dripped down in the res! I am working on the pics.

Back to it!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> The SEVIN was useless against them!
> 
> ...


Make sure you didnt accidentally transfer them all over. You gotta treat EVERYTHING. I posted my recipe in the 600 a few pages back. Some others use peppers or lavender. I only have experience with rosemary and neem. When mt gf found that rosemary worked i didnt believe her, but we were forced to try it. Now its all I will recommend. They can be beaten, its a set back but all is not lost.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks - I need to grow some rosemary. I had it at the old house and it took over the yard!

The plants are all outside today and got sprayed with the hose to wash away the borg. The clones are looking a little shocked. I hope they recover OK.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

Just took some fresh pics. More downloading - yikes


----------



## Mohican (Jan 31, 2015)

*Garden Update*

Time to post some pics!

Purple roots from neem:




Stray in the grass (got mowed yesterday):




Removed the plant from the grate:



Called it Jail Bird:




North Garden











The steps:




Clone Cart:




Survivor girl and Triangle male in the compost pile:




Sky yesterday:




Goodies for the front yard:




Donations for edibles - flowers and trim in gallon zips:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like the sky is swirling. Why the question about the cheese, if it was seed or clone? Just wondering.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 1, 2015)

If that doesn't k


Mohican said:


> Thanks - I need to grow some rosemary. I had it at the old house and it took over the yard!
> 
> The plants are all outside today and got sprayed with the hose to wash away the borg. The clones are looking a little shocked. I hope they recover OK.


ill them Avid will. Just need to spray every 5 days for 3 weeks. I hate those bastards. I will have to try shishkaboy's recipe with rosemary. If you need some rosemary Mo I have a bush you can have some branches. GT


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2015)

I brew rosemary, peppermint, neem meal, aloe, and sometimes throw kelp in the mix. It works. You have to spray regularly. Unlike the chemical pesticides, the organic ipm's don't stay around. They break down pretty fast.

also if your dog or cat gets ear mites. Aloe works very well. Better than purell. My cat was catching ear mites at least once a month from the neighbors cat. After a few months the purell stopped working. The last time. My cat cut up his ear scratching. So I cleaned his ear. And applied fresh aloe 3 times. He hasn't had ear mites since. That was a few months ago. My cat would only get it one ear too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 1, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I brew rosemary, peppermint, neem meal, and sometimes throw kelp in the mix. It works. You have to spray regularly. Unlike the chemical pesticides, the organic ipm's don't stay around. They break down pretty fast.


I work right away, so just give em a shower with some water after. I got burning the first time, when I didnt know that.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 1, 2015)

I got one seed in a bottom larf bud from the cherry pie.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 1, 2015)

@shishkaboy - I had structure like that on a Jesus OG clone (it looked like a spider). Clone cuttings can have different structure depending on the development of the cut piece from the mother.

@greenthumb111 - Thanks man! I would love that!

@hyroot - Sweet! Looks very good!


Happy Super Bowl everybody!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 1, 2015)

Howdy Mo. Looks like things are moving along very well.  

Don't mes around with the borg. Avid, Floramite, Kontos, Forbid. Change clothes and shower before going near your indoor plants once you're clean. Good luck.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Mr wizard! Things are still looking good. No new activity and the Aero clones have new white root tips. The tops are also looking better.

My cab is not a sterile lab (a lab is in the works). The plants all go outside during the day which negates anything I do in the cab for the most part. I just sprayed everything and then washed it all down with clean water.

Here are some pics from yesterday.

Strawberries:



Baby Avocado:




Clone Cab:




Clones in the sun:




FB#2 which was up-potted to a one gallon today:




The AK was up-potted to a 4 gallon pot. The two sickly Cherry Pie clones were put in Oscar's place. Oscar was a male and I already have an amazing Jillanje male.






Happy Super Bowl!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 2, 2015)

I can't take photos for shit, but I am working on getting a photo up of the cherry pie. They came out so nice. And I finally got a good run of the Jesus OG. Not bad. I would take the Blue Dream over it but it's got a decent yield. Very Apollo much like most of Subs crosses.

Cherry Pie...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

Rebar has the LA Con bushiness and the TGA cherry stank. I threw all of my seed collection trimmings in that pot so I have no idea which cross created her.



Blue Dream is still my favorite too! I am hoping the Fireballs and Animal Cookies are as amazing.

SomeGuy's Blue Dream was the best tasting flower I have ever vaped! Pure blueberry nirvana!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - I had structure like that on a Jesus OG clone (it looked like a spider). Clone cuttings can have different structure depending on the development of the cut piece from the mother.
> 
> @greenthumb111 - Thanks man! I would love that!
> 
> ...


Let me know where to get it to you and its yours. I am not sure how much you need either so let me know that too. I have a bush. GT


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2015)

Fireballs won a contest already and from what I have heard of animal cookies, both are high on my list. Both will be great Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 2, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - Will you be at the Cup?


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey does anyone in here know a decent seed bank I can order from? I normally go thru the tune but they have had shifty payment options lately and I don't feel like mailing hundreds of dollars to Europe. Lmao. 

Also hi mo. Happy new years. Hope all has been well?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Fireballs won a contest already and from what I have heard of animal cookies, both are high on my list. Both will be great Mo


I have them both!  I like having the good strains instead of searching for them!


----------



## fumble (Feb 3, 2015)

my Fireballs is looking beautiful ABM 

@wheels619 nice to see you around


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad that it's doing well for you. I can't wait to run it again.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I have them both!  I like having the good strains instead of searching for them!


When your buddies already done the pheno hunt, you can just pop a new variety.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

@wheels619 - It's great to hear from you! How are you doing? If you want any of my crosses I have a bunch. Mulanje African Sativa x TGA Jillybean. I call it Jillanje. Crossed it back with another Jilly dad and got this:



and this:



Do you like sativa?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 - Will you be at the Cup?


Nope. I have to work Sat and am busy Sun. Any other way to get it to you? How do you PM on here.? I forgot. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 3, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Fireballs won a contest already and from what I have heard of animal cookies, both are high on my list. Both will be great Mo


What's the parentage of Fireballs?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 3, 2015)

Fire Alien Kush x Cherry Puff


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't have fireballs quit talking about your adukens (street fighter reference)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 3, 2015)

$100 hr consulting fee. not bad


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah, ah, ah, bullshit! 

Excuse me 

hehe

Somebody went a bit overboard with the airbrushing.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2015)

when my dad was alive and was a cpa. He charged $500 an hour. He mostly represented clients battling the irs in court.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

My condolences man.

I bet your father didn't have any glamour shots.

You want a canna mogul to admire, check out Aaron Justis at Buds and Roses:

http://cannabisbusinesssummit.com/denver-2014/speakers/aaron-justis.html

No airbrushed glamour shots here. Just a hard working american trying his best to change the world.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My condolences man.
> 
> I bet your father didn't have any glamour shots.
> 
> ...


thanks. Its been 9 years though. So already went through all the shit.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2015)

It has been four for me. He had been sick a long time.

Do you know a discount code for the cup? I am trying to figure out how to save some change.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It has been four for me. He had been sick a long time.
> 
> Do you know a discount code for the cup? I am trying to figure out how to save some change.



no sorry


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 4, 2015)

The sad thing about Buds and Roses? Their shit isn't even that good.

Damn, I need to open a dispensary!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> The sad thing about Buds and Roses? Their shit isn't even that good.
> 
> Damn, I need to open a dispensary!


I don't see why they wouldn't sell the strawberry cough cut there.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 4, 2015)

yeah the kid got a nice resume but had to land his ass in HOLLYWOOD in the end, to give advice/consult to the rich Hollywood stars about weed. lol.. sounds like another shallow money hungry canna mogul to me. I have no reason to admire him at all. Nor that bitch up there I posted a picture of scamming money off the sick.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @wheels619 - It's great to hear from you! How are you doing? If you want any of my crosses I have a bunch. Mulanje African Sativa x TGA Jillybean. I call it Jillanje. Crossed it back with another Jilly dad and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love them. Lol. Your up north tho I believe. LA area if I'm not mistaken. It would be pretty cool to just meet up and smoke a Doobie tho. any idea of how long they flower for?


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 4, 2015)

fumble said:


> my Fireballs is looking beautiful ABM
> 
> @wheels619 nice to see you around


Yeah. Been really busy with stuff around the house lately. With any luck I'll have a pretty decent season planned out this year. So hopefully you will see more of me.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Orange County - near Disneyland.

Unfortunately I can't smoke because I am looking for a new job and they all want me to pee in a cup.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Apparently you haven't tried Buds and Roses' Adoni x SourD. Best sour smoke I have ever tried. I was shocked that they didn't carry clones too!

I volunteered for many city duties and know the red tape involved and the never-ending meetings required to get every little thing done. Aaron fights that battle every day and he uses every tool available - including high profile celebrities. No shortcuts.

Scott Reach of Rare Dankness is blazing a trail in Colorado as well.

This is a very interesting time for cannabis and society. We all need to do whatever we can without ripping people off.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Apparently you haven't tried Buds and Roses' Adoni x SourD. Best sour smoke I have ever tried. I was shocked that they didn't carry clones too!
> 
> I volunteered for many city duties and know the red tape involved and the never-ending meetings required to get every little thing done. Aaron fights that battle every day and he uses every tool available - including high profile celebrities. No shortcuts.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I saw the Scott dude giving away free Charlotte's web cuts(r4) on the Adam dunk show. That's what's up right there


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

He is working on a football field sized grow factory under CO regulations. So much red tape! His wife is super cool too. Supporting the dream


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have tried about 5 of their offerings. All 5 were OK, but none lived up to the hype. If I had the investment cash I would be working in a football field size grow too.
You know why they don't carry clones? So you'll have to keep buying it from them. It's all business, man. I am looking forward to recreational legalization so we can drop the charade of medicine. I would bet money that 90% of all smokers are recreational. I am.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 4, 2015)

And why not just make canna your business, Mo? Use the connections you have made. Open a disp or a grow op.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 4, 2015)

its cost about $100,000 to open a dispensary and grow op. the dispensary alone will cost $30,000 in state and federal fees., That doesn't even cover the shop. I want to open one myself. Its going to be a while til I can.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> its cost about $100,000 to open a dispensary and grow op. the dispensary alone will cost $30,000 in state and federal fees., That doesn't even cover the shop. I want to open one myself. Its going to be a while til I can.


Around 40 elbows if you saved all the money. Not bad.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

I think buds n roses does sell cuts. Not the cough tho


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

SBCough is Kyles baby. They sell the flowers at B&R.

PO Genetics has Sour SBCough cuts.

I hear what you are saying about RD @Mithrandir420 - I keep seeing stronger and stronger frosty genetics every day. I think there is a benefit to having a medium potency easy-to-trim fast growing strain like Scott's OG. Think of it like blended scotch instead of single malt.

There are definitely some crazy smart MFs out there killing it in the plant development arena. Some guys in Canada are developing genetically perfect globs that can be sent in the mail and will develop into a female plant. The future is wide open.

I just like to play in my bit of dirt.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 4, 2015)

I just smoked some cherry pie. Wow man. 3 hits and friggin stoned. Its strong. Its hitting me like the ice wax does. It tastes so good. Kinda sour cherry. Smells like pie crust baking in the oven.. I'm about to run some fresh frozen trim now. Hopefully the ice wax will be dry by this weekend.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice! Happy early Birthday


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I just smoked some cherry pie. Wow man. 3 hits and friggin stoned. Its strong. Its hitting me like the ice wax does. It tastes so good. Kinda sour cherry. Smells like pie crust baking in the oven.. I'm about to run some fresh frozen trim now. Hopefully the ice wax will be dry by this weekend.


I'm smoking the cherry pie tonight as well.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful!

Mine are all still babies:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Mo I work in Cypress which is pretty close to you. We should meet up and I can give you some rosemary and some seeds I have for you to try out. That is tough to have to not smoke waiting for the piss test but it's what you have to do sometimes. Its time to get my soil going so it will be ready in March for the start of the season. GT


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2015)

Mo my man, I always miss out on your grow threads cos i forgot it's in organics! 
Your grows are always awesome, loving the little random sprouts you got. I may have missed it but are you doing a mammoth outside sativa this year? That malawi was SICK


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

If the weather cooperates I do plan on growing a giant sativa this year!

Sad news today. We are having foggy mornings and the REBAR is so dense she is starting to get PM. I will probably chop her today. I hope the seeds are finished.




Bent is looking very sativa:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2015)

Wicked Mo, I've got everything crossed the weather is good  the weather here has been weird at best, we've had 4 weeks of temps down in the low 20's (centigrade) where we are usually in the high 30's. It's been a nice change but I need some hotter weather to help my outdoor girl fatten up!! It's coming though apparently so I may eat my words ha ha. 

Really sucks about the foggy weather Mo, hope it comes good for you


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

I thinned out the REBAR. She smells unreal! Cherry Cheese!

Her seeds are mature too!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

OK - I am for sure going to the cup - maybe 

Some news on the male front. The sour tsunami is a female! The Purple Thai X Purple Kush is a shemale! :



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

where was the SS from mo?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

The Tsunami? hyroot/TGA testers from Subcool.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

Didnt he give that to you as male? I get confused easily lately though. Its been hectic.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought so but I am not sure. I was very busy


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2015)

yeah the sour tsunami, marrioberry and locomotion are males. All 3 were throwing up male flowers in veg. Like already flowering not pre flowers. So you mixed them up. Sour tsunami is definitely a male.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

It is still in the pot with the label. Looking pretty female to me


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2015)

so with tga. If you remove male flowers it reverts to female......


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2015)

Is that for real hyroot? How does that work if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Took some pics:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

OK - That makes sense!

When grown from seed, some plants can throw a couple of early balls on the stem. The Scott's OG #1 had this issue on the seed plant. Never saw it again on the clones.

It is official - I am going to the cup! I need to get a new tophat. Mine is getting ratty.

I will be wearing my Frenchy shirt.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm kind of bummed now. I'm sure its a great strain.. You would of been able to make all kinds of cbd's with that pollen possibly.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I'm kind of bummed now. I'm sure its a great strain.. You would of been able to make all kinds of cbd's with that pollen possibly.



Kinda bummed there are no cuts of it now. A high cbd strain would be nice to try. Would probably make great oil for oral medication. sigh.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

I have an ACDC that is supposed to be 19% cbd...is that high?

Looking spectacular in here Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> I have an ACDC that is supposed to be 19% cbd...is that high?
> 
> Looking spectacular in here Mo


Damn fumble. Thats high cbd. I wouldnt mind a cut of that someday. Have you had it tested? is it pain relieving?


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

that is just what leafly says: http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/acdc 
The plant sticker from the dispensary where I got it reads:

AC/DC (50 indica/ 50 sativa)
G13 Haze x MK Ultra
Flower time 9 - 10 weeks
Yield: medium

I am sure we can get a cut to you some how


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 5, 2015)

fumble said:


> that is just what leafly says: http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/acdc
> The plant sticker from the dispensary where I got it reads:
> 
> AC/DC (50 indica/ 50 sativa)
> ...



Im sure. Might just have to make the wife go to a bbq with me.  If Im ever able to go Ill try to bring a bunch of treats myself. The reviews make it enticing for sure. All the talk of pain releif has me charged up. LOL.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Kinda bummed there are no cuts of it now. A high cbd strain would be nice to try. Would probably make great oil for oral medication. sigh.


I have 2 females , different phenos of sour tsunami x querkle in veg. And cuts in the cloner. Haven't rooted yet. I had 3 altogether and gave mo the cross dresser one.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 5, 2015)

What day are you going, Mo? If enough of you all will be there saturday I will go. I hate going to these things by myself.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 5, 2015)

Saturday for sure and I am planning on Sunday unless there is some kind of unexpected crisis.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 5, 2015)

90% sure I am going to go on sat. Bringing some of the Cherry Pie because that's all that's ready. 

I am willing to bring cuts to trade. They won't be rooted but I'll bring them in paper towels or in rockwool. I have cherry pie, FMLY's LA Con, OG18xSkunk, and what I think will likely be a male Cheese. I also have a few Abusive OG seeds form a late term self pollination.


----------



## fumble (Feb 5, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Im sure. Might just have to make the wife go to a bbq with me.  If Im ever able to go Ill try to bring a bunch of treats myself. The reviews make it enticing for sure. All the talk of pain releif has me charged up. LOL.


Yes! you have to get her to go  I am hella excited to find out about the pain relief from the ACDC


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

I put the Female Tsunami under the Jillanje BX male. Mulanje has high CBD and contains the terpene that is stronger than lidocaine. Numbs the lips 

I need to package some more seeds to donate and see whether I can get some of the REBAR trimmed.

I also have some coconut oil that has been requested.

Should be another fun Cup


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

hella cool Mo  love it when my lips tingle and go numb. Did I smoke some of that at the BBQ? I seem to remember tingly lips lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

The Malawi and Mulanje flowers are what really deliver the numb. It must be in the leaves. The hash does not seem to deliver the same effect.

It is more than a tingle - lips, tongue, lungs (no coughing) all go numb like the dentist. Not as deeply as the dentist - only on the surface.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2015)

Damn, I must get myself some malawi or mulanje by the sounds of it. Numbness is what is needed, wonder if it would help my back spasms?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

The oil would work well topically.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The oil would work well topically.


I (my hands) really liked the Jesus OG topical, it worked fast!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

I keep telling everybody about how it made your hands feel better!

The Fireballs and Animal Cookies from the BBQ are happily flowering in the sun. They have a boyfriend named PakiPunch:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 6, 2015)

I used to run the old school ibl master kush from Dutch passion they stopped carrying years ago. 1 hit would numb your lips and gums like some yayo that hasn't been stepped on.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 6, 2015)

You guys have fun at the Cup. I have work this weekend =(
Does anyone know the potency/degradation from light and age for THC and CBD? I have some older stuff and I was wondering if I could process it into butter or oil (topical use). Thanks
GT


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The oil would work well topically.


Another thing I need to learn, how to extract oil


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - I will let you know after I have some of the outdoor sun-dried Blue Dream dry sift.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> You guys have fun at the Cup. I have work this weekend =(
> Does anyone know the potency/degradation from light and age for THC and CBD? I have some older stuff and I was wondering if I could process it into butter or oil (topical use). Thanks
> GT


Yes you can...decarb first


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> You guys have fun at the Cup. I have work this weekend =(
> Does anyone know the potency/degradation from light and age for THC and CBD? I have some older stuff and I was wondering if I could process it into butter or oil (topical use). Thanks
> GT


Older stuff works really great. I agree w fumble. A little decarb first and your set. for topical use coconut oil.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 6, 2015)

if its cured its already decarbed


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

@hyroot 
Does this pass the master kush eye test?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

Bigger pics and set a quarter in the pic for scale. Please


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> if its cured its already decarbed



not entirely true. It will never fully decarb without proper heat. It is true that aged bud that has been exposed to light and heat will be way more psychoactive than fresh stuff.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 6, 2015)

In Malawi they dry in the sun and then wrap the flowers in a banana leaf and bury it for six months. Looks like dirtweed but it is a legendary smoke


----------



## hyroot (Feb 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> not entirely true. It will never fully decarb without proper heat. It is true that aged bud that has been exposed to light and heat will be way more psychoactive than fresh stuff.


what do you think curing does. Decarboxylation is the whole point of curing. The exchange of gases and thca and thcv converting to THC and cbn's converting to THC. The exchange of co2 and depletion of chlorophyll


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Are any of you all planning on meeting up anywhere tomorrow? I know to look for the top hat to find Mohican. 

Also, does anyone want any clones?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> what do you think curing does. Decarboxylation is the whole point of curing. The exchange of gases and thca and thcv converting to THC and cbn's converting to THC. The exchange of co2 and depletion of chlorophyll



dude. cool dark place in a jar is not going to decarb it fully. Ive eaten raw 6month old bud and NOT got high. Only after its in the oven for 40min is it active for eating. LOTS of information on it HY. 

Sure.. some decarb happens in the cure. but not really enough to make it psychoactive on its own. even after a very long time in the jar significant molecular change happens with heat and or light. What we consider curing off-gases chlorophyll etc.. but does not really do much to "activate" the bud.

This is why sun cured stuff will get you ripped.. yet in quite a different way than cool dark curing. The tendency is for heat light cured bud to be way more sedative as it has broke down much more.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> dude. cool dark place in a jar is not going to decarb it fully. Ive eaten raw 6month old bud and NOT got high. Only after its in the oven for 40min is it active for eating. LOTS of information on it HY.
> 
> Sure.. some decarb happens in the cure. but not really enough to make it psychoactive on its own. even after a very long time in the jar significant molecular change happens with heat and or light. What we consider curing off-gases chlorophyll etc.. but does not really do much to "activate" the bud.
> 
> This is why sun cured stuff will get you ripped.. yet in quite a different way than cool dark curing. The tendency is for heat light cured bud to be way more sedative as it has broke down much more.


What you are saying here is really messing with me. Is this why is can get more ripped on premature quick dry than some full run batches? I always thought it had to do with he amount of moisture left in the bud, that drying it more was making it more potent.
I have a harvest coming up soon, how would I test this out? Is there a trick like when to harvest it or something? % amber?


----------



## fumble (Feb 6, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> dude. cool dark place in a jar is not going to decarb it fully. Ive eaten raw 6month old bud and NOT got high. Only after its in the oven for 40min is it active for eating. LOTS of information on it HY.
> 
> Sure.. some decarb happens in the cure. but not really enough to make it psychoactive on its own. even after a very long time in the jar significant molecular change happens with heat and or light. What we consider curing off-gases chlorophyll etc.. but does not really do much to "activate" the bud.
> 
> This is why sun cured stuff will get you ripped.. yet in quite a different way than cool dark curing. The tendency is for heat light cured bud to be way more sedative as it has broke down much more.


Excellent answer SG...all i can add is the two cookie analogy. Make two batches exactly the same but decarb one and not the other -even 2 year old trim- the decarbed cookie will be way stronger


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

fumble said:


> Excellent answer SG...all i can add is the two cookie analogy. Make two batches exactly the same but decarb one and not the other -even 2 year old trim- the decarbed cookie will be way stronger


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> What you are saying here is really messing with me. Is this why is can get more ripped on premature quick dry than some full run batches? I always thought it had to do with he amount of moisture left in the bud, that drying it more was making it more potent.
> I have a harvest coming up soon, how would I test this out? Is there a trick like when to harvest it or something? % amber?


premature resin will make you fly really high in the head. longer you let it go the more sedative and body it becomes. Likely it was the zippy nature of clear trichomes that you like. When you pull can definitely influence high. Give it a try. pull some when you first see the calyx close around the hairs. Then pull some two weeks after that. Go through the same dry cure process just pull at two different times. Then.. have yourself a smoke test..


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks @Mithrandir420 - I wouldn't know where to put more clones!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 7, 2015)

humidity in the jar creates heat. The release of co2 in the jar creates heat. If you didn't get high off weed that was cured for a while then it was dirt shit weed from Mexico. Its a fact THC increases after curing when the thca and thcv and cbns convert to THC. Decarboxilation is what's happening. All my weed is way tastier and more potent after a month cure. After 2 + months the flavor changes.

if you are opening your jars everyday then no curing takes place. You should burp jars once every 2 weeks at the minimum.


----------



## fumble (Feb 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks @Mithrandir420 - I wouldn't know where to put more clones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you found the perfect spot  babies looking good Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks - they love it! The light reflects off of the pool and gives them the extra boost of sunlight.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 7, 2015)

lookin good dude, i got my sring round vegging...and those little ones in fives are for my summer.....2 rounds ftw


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 7, 2015)

Man I'd love a greenhouse like that!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 7, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> premature resin will make you fly really high in the head. longer you let it go the more sedative and body it becomes. Likely it was the zippy nature of clear trichomes that you like. When you pull can definitely influence high. Give it a try. pull some when you first see the calyx close around the hairs. Then pull some two weeks after that. Go through the same dry cure process just pull at two different times. Then.. have yourself a smoke test..


I did this twice now. I cut the upper portion of the plant first because it was massive (8ft). The lower half was done 2 weeks+ latter. The first cut was more racy and the second was more sedative. Mind you it was outside. 

What is the best way to extract for consumption? Make butter or oil? Any others? If I decarb the flowers before extraction what temp for how long? I have heard from 170 to 225 degrees for 30min. Thanks for the input and no hijack intended Mo. 

Oh How was the cup today??


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 7, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> lookin good dude, i got my sring round vegging...and those little ones in fives are for my summer.....2 rounds ftwView attachment 3346674


What is the % light passing your cover? Do your plants tend to be leggy with less than full sun? I like your setup. I would however, get that surge protector off the floor before it gets wet.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes the Cup was today!

Trimmed some REBAR to pass around:






Watched the line:



Got a wristband:



Got a hat:







Made some friends:





Got some goodies:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

I so want that hat. Can I order it anywhere, or one like it?


----------



## fumble (Feb 8, 2015)

Got damn Mo! Nice souvenirs ...I would so love to have and edibles stand at a cup event lol


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 8, 2015)

I had a blast! It was good hanging with you Mo.


I have to say, the cup has gotten better every year. This year the music/PAs were kept at a reasonable volume, and there was more reggae playing and less rap, which I like. The line moved faster this year, too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

@shishkaboy - I will get one for you.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2015)

Got another hat


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't even believe it. It looks like there's only 420 of em, yet you were able to get another one is awesome.
Mo, just when I was starting to feel down about some things you prove me wrong and I gotta eat my words. You da man.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

#369!


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 9, 2015)

floor never gets wet.... im at 100335 ft elevation mhy light meter reads 311000 lumen


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 9, 2015)

10335 ft*


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 9, 2015)

nothing leggy here


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 9, 2015)

this is the last round with this cover but i like 6 mil 80% opacity


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

@cannabiscult666 - Garden looks very happy! Those colas are monsters! Which light meter do you use? I have always wanted to get the sun measurements from different locals to determine which indoor settings would best mimic the native growing area of certain strains. Thanks for posting the sexy pics 

@Mithrandir420 - thank you so much for hanging out and talking story. Saturday was so hectic and it was wonderful to relax and unwind with friends 

@hyroot - I hope you had a great birthday party! It sure was crowded  You cleaned up on the seed collection. I can't wait to see what magic you make in 2015! Thanks for hanging with me yesterday. See you soon!

When I was leaving last night I was on the phone with MrsMo and who should I see? It was TWS and his son! We talked for a while in the parking lot. Great end to a long weekend.

More pictures coming soon.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2015)

A


Mohican said:


> @cannabiscult666 - Garden looks very happy! Those colas are monsters! Which light meter do you use? I have always wanted to get the sun measurements from different locals to determine which indoor settings would best mimic the native growing area of certain strains. Thanks for posting the sexy pics
> 
> @Mithrandir420 - thank you so much for hanging out and talking story. Saturday was so hectic and it was wonderful to relax and unwind with friends
> 
> ...


Aww...Annie and I missed you guys. We looked a little bit, but I have no idea what ya;ll look like. But @curious2garden kept telling me that we have to meet, Mo. She was pretty adamant that we had a lot of similarities. You in SoCal bro? I have so much respect for Annie now that I've met her, that I feel like this is advice I should listen to.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

I am so bummed! I walked around the whole place five times trying to find her. I did get to chat with Bog for a while.

This is me on Saturday:



Yesterday I was wearing an orange TGA shirt, orange camo shorts and a big straw gardening hat to shade me from the sun. I also had on my Birkenstocks with socks in honor of Ed Rosenthal.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2015)

Without even knowing what I look like, Annie walked right up to my gf and I while we were along the fence behind the outdoor stage in the medicating area. Within 15 minutes of getting into the med area, Annie found me without any prior coordination or planning. Miraculous


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 9, 2015)

If you live in SoCal I'm off work today and tomorrow. I'd love to get together sometime and smoke a blunt, shoot the shit...If you're interested.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

I should have worn the Top Hat on Sunday. I like to be more incognito on Sunday. I sent her my number but she couldn't get RIU to work at the cup.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

I would love to but I am behind on chores because of the cup and so exhausted from all of the time on my feet 

I am near Disneyland.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 9, 2015)

Funny story. I was talking to Mrs Rare Dankness at the cup. RD sold out of the Scott's OG in one hour (your welcome). They were almost entirely cleaned out of everything by the end of Saturday. I asked her what she was going to do on Sunday and she said "We're going to Disneyland!" - I love her 

Another funny story. I met a new bunch of growers from Florida and they call their company Swamp Boys (I asked which swamp because I thought they might know Doc). They are the ones that bred Triangle! I told them about my Triangle boy from the Scott's OG BX and they seemed a little bummed. I gave them a bud of REBAR full of the Triangle seeds. They took one whiff and they were happy again. I love sharing genetics.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

It is stories like these that make it all worth it. I really love how people from different walks of life can meet on a common ground. 
I will definitely be making a trip west soon, I'm thinking co would be best since its a rec state.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @cannabiscult666 - Garden looks very happy! Those colas are monsters! Which light meter do you use? I have always wanted to get the sun measurements from different locals to determine which indoor settings would best mimic the native growing area of certain strains. Thanks for posting the sexy pics
> 
> @Mithrandir420 - thank you so much for hanging out and talking story. Saturday was so hectic and it was wonderful to relax and unwind with friends
> 
> ...


yeah it was great. Everyone was packing up in the citrus building. So we missed the awards. I'm sure its on you tube anyway. Me n @headtreep found those tables n chairs. I was so stoked to be able to sit down. He had a quartz banger with him. So we took some ice wax dabs and chilled for a little bit. Then left.

I was also stoked by how much Sub liked my marrionberry. His reaction was pretty funny too. I can't get over how dank that ice wax that the guys at norstar gifted me. They're on a whole other level than me.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Feb 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Orange County - near Disneyland.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't smoke because I am looking for a new job and they all want me to pee in a cup.
> 
> ...


Me too thinking of getting that fake pee. maybe a wizzzzinator. the wife passed with it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 9, 2015)

Wizzinators work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2015)

cool as [email protected] sharing genetics man! looks like you had a blast Mo. wish i was across the big pond more and more these days.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 10, 2015)

Once I graduate, I moving to CO.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 10, 2015)

mo my buddy has an intergrating sphere that he used to get me a reading....hes the genius i just mix the dirt..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 10, 2015)

lol,what happened to yur seed thread. ?
I wanna see your socks and birkinstocks.lol
I got a question for you mo.
I got all these Seeds from my Pink Qwerkle Qherkle, Querkle..(whatever) and some are green. does that mean they are not very good. I noticed your avatar seed is very dark. Does that mean its very very good? it was fun and relaxing finding the seeds and peeling back the skin. This one was like a little sculpture.. It looks like a flower!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks good to me! 

The seed thread is still out there and active. 

I threw out a bunch of green seeds that I thought were junk and I ended up with hundreds of seedlings! Let them dry a while and you should be good to go. You could also just plant them now.

Let me know what happens! Post here and the Seed Picture thread.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## nuggs (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Mo !


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Nuggs!


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2015)

For some reason I feel like those guys from Florida were claiming the legendary triangle og from Florida. I bet whet yoiu told em you had a triangle male they were really bummed, lol. A strain hoarders nightmare is a male of their prize cut.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 11, 2015)

everybody started triangle....lol. i lived in the triangle and bought lbs of it in 02...people claim it was tightly held....it wasnt.....there are hundreds of people who claim it to be theirs, safely id say no one should claim it......why would you?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am so bummed! I walked around the whole place five times trying to find her. I did get to chat with Bog for a while.
> 
> This is me on Saturday:
> 
> ...



OK Mo, possibly a dumb question, but which one is you??


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 11, 2015)

Mo is the guy on the right with the Top Hat.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2015)

who's the other guy?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 11, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> who's the other guy?


I have zero Idea who that guy is but I remember seeing him on some TGA cup vids last year. Probably a Weed Nerd coming out to the cup.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 11, 2015)

You bastards cruising around in shorts right now and I'm plowing through 3 feet of snow.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

90 degrees here today! Keeping the clones inside! Humidity is low so I opened the windows to get rid of the humidity in the room.

ABM! I wanted to keep the mystery alive! 

The dreds guy is an amazing performer who was jammin' when I arrived at the cup on Saturday. I threw some seeds up on stage for him. I few hours later I feel a tap on my shoulder and it's him. He wanted to get a pic with me! I am trying to get his name. Anybody know him?

I am out again for a while. I need to rebuild a vacuum cleaner!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 11, 2015)

Ah my bad man!!!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

What's your humidity like?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Jillanje BX male:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

10%!!! And that's at the beach!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 11, 2015)

desert weather right now


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 11, 2015)

fuck new england weather.. and our patriots.
im jealous.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 11, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> this is the last round with this cover but i like 6 mil 80% opacity


Thanks CC666. My greenhouse is about 50% so the light goes from 10000 lumens (outside) to 5000 (inside). Its ok to start seeds but I will have to change the roof if I want to grow inside. Your plants look very happy. Thanks for showing. GT


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

I noticed that my plants actually do better under shade cloth.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I noticed that my plants actually do better under shade cloth.


Funny you say that. I was thinking the same when I was running under mine.  
 
They seemed happy at least.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 11, 2015)

do u guys think its possible to grow in the shade through out?!
front of my house gets sun for like 2 hours then its in the back the rest of the day..
would love to grow on my shaded porch.

u guys are so soo soo lucky


----------



## hyroot (Feb 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> do u guys think its possible to grow in the shade through out?!
> front of my house gets sun for like 2 hours then its in the back the rest of the day..
> would love to grow on my shaded porch.
> 
> u guys are so soo soo lucky


yeah. The plant wont get as big unless you have a light to keep in veg mode. Mine get 4 -6 hours of direct sunlight depending on the time of the year. Not having more sunlight. They stay pretty small. At the same time. Half the year its too hot to be in direct sunlight anyway. So they have to be forced vegged anyway get a decent size.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> everybody started triangle....lol. i lived in the triangle and bought lbs of it in 02...people claim it was tightly held....it wasnt.....there are hundreds of people who claim it to be theirs, safely id say no one should claim it......why would you?


Its supposed to be the holy grail of of kushes. Your talking about triangle og right, from Florida?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes - Florida Triangle is one of the parents of Rare Dankness' Scott's OG. I backcrossed SOG and got a Triangle boy. I used the Triangle male to pollinate REBAR and Big K (Jillanje BX). I am still collecting the REBAR seeds. They look pretty good.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 11, 2015)

@glockdoc - I used a mirror to reflect light on a plant in the shade before!

I have a few plants that get direct sun for only a third of the day. They look as happy if not happier than the ones in the sun all day.

Shade plants getting some loving from the PakiPunch boy:



Front is FOUR and back left is Fireballs and back right is Animal Cookies. AK is usually there too but she got to go in the sun 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @glockdoc - I used a mirror to reflect light on a plant in the shade before!
> 
> I have a few plants that get direct sun for only a third of the day. They look as happy if not happier than the ones in the sun all day.
> 
> ...


Animal cookies and fireball are high on my want list


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

I traveled through hell and high water to get those! Well - it was L.A. and high waters - so, almost!


----------



## moondance (Feb 12, 2015)

The fireballs in veg are very impressive, I am about to take clone cuts from two moms. Hope all is well. MD


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 12, 2015)

moondance said:


> The fireballs in veg are very impressive, I am about to take clone cuts from two moms. Hope all is well. MD


Yes she is very vigorous in veg. Excellent plant for mothering out should you choose to! I like what you are doing there Mo!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am out again for a while. I need to rebuild a vacuum cleaner!


Mo, you sound like the perfect next door neighbor. You grow weed (and make seeds), you have a swimming pool, and you can fix shit. I'd be banging on your door at least once a day.


----------



## smoke and coke (Feb 12, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Mo, you sound like the perfect next door neighbor. You grow weed (and make seeds), you have a swimming pool, and you can fix shit. I'd be banging on your door at least once a day.


sounds great but if you lived next door you would also be making seeds and banging on the door to keep the pollen in his own yard. lol nothing personal MO


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

If it weren't for some stray seeds we would have never gotten ChemDog!

After yesterdays wind storm I think I probably pollinated half of Orange County - sorry (and you're welcome)!

Dads in the yard are Paki Punch, Marion Berry Kush, and Jillanje BX. They are super dank 

Cheers from Mo's stud farm!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2015)

Bent and Marion Berry:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2015)

omg that is so pretty! it looks like so human or something, very creepy spirituality oozing off of that one.I bet that one is a ladrace because it has such an ancient look to it.now that is weird. tribal Christmas like Indian Ancient one. I wanna grow that this summer in my back yard in the shade nest to my lavender.


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Feb 12, 2015)

So Mo are they diggin the heat. SoCal is hot.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 12, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> omg that is so pretty! it looks like so human or something, very creepy spirituality oozing off of that one.I bet that one is a ladrace because it has such an ancient look to it.now that is weird. tribal Christmas like Indian Ancient one. I wanna grow that this summer in my back yard in the shade nest to my lavender.


long time no see


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

Watered them all hard two days ago. I was worried I had overdone it. Today everything was almost dry again.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

REBAR x Triangle = 3BAR



These were off of the early colas I trimmed to reduce the wetness of this dense bush. There are still 4 big colas with big seeds just waiting to finish up.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> If it weren't for some stray seeds we would have never gotten ChemDog!


Funny you should mention that. A buddy of mine dropped of some stray seeds this evening. A couple of late term herms self pollinations and some others. I am looking forward to cracking the too many seeds I now have.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2015)

A couple of pics from the garden. These were taken before the heat wave started. It is 89 today and zero humidity!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 13, 2015)

happy valentines day luv!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2015)

we had a gnarly 1 hour wind storm yesterday

this is my front yard


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> REBAR x Triangle = 3BAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one is realy nice!!!!!!!! good job i got seeds in cracking in my driveway cracks im not kidding and im yet to find something like this very pritty stuff!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

thump easy said:


> this one is realy nice!!!!!!!! good job i got seeds in cracking in my driveway cracks im not kidding and im yet to find something like this very pritty stuff!!!!



Hows it going with opening shop? Or did you open?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

im almost thier my boy thinks monday or tuesday the news and the papers are all over it and the spanish chanell thier talking about dog farm, but the compitition around us sead on monday they dont care but the employess say in the paper thier worried, its going down soon the problem is we dont got the go on the aroe systems the fire deparment fucken tripping balls they never herd of it and they got beef with our architechts man its political more than i ever imagined im gona write a book about it you should hear the minutes on the city councle its like a jery springer show 2 city officials resined its crazzy im just a lil guy in the back but its the crazziest shit i ever seen..


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

thump easy said:


> im almost thier my boy thinks monday or tuesday the news and the papers are all over it and the spanish chanell thier talking about dog farm, but the compitition around us sead on monday they dont care but the employess say in the paper thier worried, its going down soon the problem is we dont got the go on the aroe systems the fire deparment fucken tripping balls they never herd of it and they got beef with our architechts man its political more than i ever imagined im gona write a book about it you should hear the minutes on the city councle its like a jery springer show 2 city officials resined its crazzy im just a lil guy in the back but its the crazziest shit i ever seen..



Well good luck making a go of it man. I know quite a bit about fire-life-safety and OSHA requirements. Im sure they will want some sort of safety built in with your Aeroponics. Every circuit GFCI ect.. Keep us updated. Ill drive out to check it out. Hyroot is close so I could stop in and make him go with me. LOL. 

Nothing makes people crazier than Money, Politics, and Religion my man.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Nothing makes people crazier than Money, Politics, and Religion my man.


truth be told


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2015)

if you guys come out ill roll out the red carpet any of rui members always welcome just give me heads up.. i wont be thier ever im behind the seens and growing else were.. but let me know and i will roll it out for you guys ill show up on that day!!!!! anyone is welcomed..


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks man. I might take you up on the offer when the right time comes.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm up to check it out sometime too.

anyway I popped the one seed I got off the cherry pie



hopefully it ends up being less finicky. From being bag seed. Probably not but maybe


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I'm up to check it out sometime too.
> 
> anyway I popped the one seed I got off the cherry pie
> 
> ...


im with the maybe!! mark my words


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I'm up to check it out sometime too.
> 
> anyway I popped the one seed I got off the cherry pie
> 
> ...


Its my theory thats those are the best ones. A whole lot of accidental pollenations have led to clone only strains, way to give it a go. Good luck.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Were you at the Cup @thump easy ?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Backyard:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 14, 2015)

mo my man, ive got a proposition for you....

ive got a tk x diesel fire and scotts og right now.....if i make a selection and breed the two together....would you be interested in popping some of them and trying to cube the tk with your f2 scotts male?


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 14, 2015)

good morning!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Were you at the Cup @thump easy ?


no i was on a roof roofing my mother in laws place i wish i was i promise to many things


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 14, 2015)

My friend dropped of one seed he found in a nug... FireOG x Skywalker. I think I will be popping that one today. 

You have inspired me, Mohican. I am going to set up a sex room in my grow! Time to breed!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

@Mithrandir420 - Yes! Cross the studs you get with that monster Blue Dream and JOG!

Stem rub the males to find a standout. Keep the one that makes you go WOW! 

Runts are not always a bad thing. 

One gallon pots are plenty for growing males. And you can top them to slow them down.




Totally stoked!
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

@cannabiscult666 - Your garden looks so zen! Well done!

Yes, I would be honored to work your cross. Or you can grow out some of the BX seeds and pick your own male.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are some pics from this morning:

Shade Orgy:



The man in the middle - PakiPunch:




MK Ultra from the BBQ:




BigK and Bent:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

A few more goodies from the SoCal Cup:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 14, 2015)

awesome man thanks for the kind words man you do a dank job too


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Your garden is so beautiful! Meticulous, I think, is the perfect adjective.

Thanks, I am just the caretaker here in my yard. Mother nature is doing all of the hard work


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

Here are some of the Bell BX seeds - I am calling this cross Trixy.






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Im liking that paki punch. His structure is very dense.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 14, 2015)

I am feeling the love on Valentines Day!



Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha good company you have there


----------



## Socalrob (Feb 14, 2015)

You deserve the likes, happy valentine's day.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 15, 2015)

cannabiscult666 said:


> good morning!!View attachment 3351059


Why do you have the artificial light when you have the sun overhead? Did you make your pots? If so with what? I really like your setup.Thanks for sharing. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha good company you have there


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 15, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Why do you have the artificial light when you have the sun overhead? Did you make your pots? If so with what? I really like your setup.Thanks for sharing. GT


well my good sir, the lights are to suppliment the natural light....right now at my lattitude we are getting about 11.5 hours of daylight right now.....as im sure youre aware, to grow plants in their vegatative state they need around 18 hours of light or more to remain growing and not flowering...hence the supplimental lighting.....in a few weeks when the plants are large enough i wont have to switch on the lights and il be able to flower with just the sun. 12/12 happens here for me at about march 18 so if i flower on the first they should make it through the end of april with no problems.



i do make my pots. they are simple garden mesh wire and weed block fabric...got thembat lowes


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are some pics from this morning:
> 
> Shade Orgy:
> 
> ...


With all that man seed out at your house I am sure I can call some of my rouge seeds Top Hat crossed. lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 15, 2015)

Quick pics:

North Garden:




Clones - up-potted the C99, Cherry Pie, Ghost, and LA Con:




The cats caught a dinosaur today. They were gentle and let me return it to the wild:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 16, 2015)

i miss the hot weather....your back yard looks blissful....lemonade and a bong....id be set. cant complain though. gh helps me immitate your sweet climate mo. im off snowboarding have a great one!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2015)

I wish I had time to sit down and enjoy it!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2015)

Up-potted clones from @BobBitchen and @Dr.D81 :



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## thump easy (Feb 16, 2015)

that cherry pie is fucken fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 16, 2015)

thump easy said:


> that cherry pie is fucken fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THat's what I am running right now. That and Blue Dream. (real deal santa cruz cut)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Me too


Mithrandir420 said:


> THat's what I am running right now. That and Blue Dream. (real deal santa cruz cut)


Me too! . Plus like 15 others. Lol. Gotta meet you one day. Maybe when I make an excursion to Mo's next time.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

thump easy said:


> that cherry pie is fucken fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should check out the fireballs and 9lb hammer I pulled. Holy hell batman.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2015)

@Mohican do you have any mulangie flowers or anything with cbd. My buddy has MS really bad. He also just found out he has a brain tumor. In about 2 hours he's going into radiation therapy. He was practically convulsing right in front of me. Even if its seeded. He can make rso. Or his wife can. We couldn't find any legit cbd's anywhere. My sours wont be ready for 2 months.....


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2015)

thump easy said:


> that cherry pie is fucken fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we all have the same cut of that. And others


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 17, 2015)

thump easy said:


> that cherry pie is fucken fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree, not just fire.. FUCKIN' FIRE!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

@hyroot - It is all in early flower and growing slowly from the cold and heat mix. The Tsunami x HR should be a good cross for this. I do have some coconut oil from the HR and JOG. 

My buddy with 4th stage colon cancer likes the pressed hash the best. Have your guy try some of that. 

I wonder if it works better unactivated? Is RSO activated (decarboxylated)?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

iPhone lens groupon deal:

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-aduro-3-piece-camera-lens-kit?p=15&utm_source=pc_goods&utm_medium=email&sid=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be&division=orange-county&user=a8f7b6154f7dcdb25771f42fee4e0408c5d5d05aa519b2dc90bd65e6a47b5c7d&date=20150217&s=body&c=image&d=Goods-PN&utm_campaign=a824985c-3895-442c-9c6a-582aff53b2be




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - Is RSO activated (decarboxylated)?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo



it is. I personally feel the full cannabinoid profile is what makes it so effective. 

@hyroot. I could probably have some capsules ready in about a week or so. What is his tolerance? Can he take capsules?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

When I was sick from going through radiation therapy I had to use the other end. I wish I had been aware of RSO back then.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> it is. I personally feel the full cannabinoid profile is what makes it so effective.
> 
> @hyroot. I could probably have some capsules ready in about a week or so. What is his tolerance? Can he take capsules?


yeah. He's already been doing rso. Its been a while since he has.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 17, 2015)

jurple



one of the jaki's


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's an odd one. Two leaf blades coming out from the center. OG18xSkunk (DNA)


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2015)

I was just talking to another breeder about how the super-hybrids have secondary growth on some of the fan leaves. I have never seen this on any of the plants I have grown out. I do have some 18 I should try.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Had a visitor today:




Got some Jurple pollen too!

Here is the clone cab:









Jail Bird:




Oh- and ducks:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## FLkeys1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Jurple looks happy being back with her dad. She is a awesome strain!! 




Mohican said:


> Had a visitor today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2015)

babies are looking happy in there Mo  quack quack quack...love the ducks


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 18, 2015)

More duck pix!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2015)

+1 to more duck pics though I did kinda see Mo as Tony Soprano for a moment!


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 18, 2015)

mo hope things are well on your end. Gonna make a new thread I believe for this season. So hopefully I'll be back on here more often. This upcoming season since I finally got an order in with attitude.


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh and they sent another 710 breeder pack of seeds. So I have another 4 strains coming hooefully. 

Mo what are you going to run this year?


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh and mo I had a quick question if you wouldnot mind. How long does your pollen last after you collect it and how do you collect yours?

Should have posted all these at the same time. Lol. #stonermoment


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Hahahaha!

Here are some more duck pictures:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey Wheels!

Are the last two strains on the seed list feminized?

Not sure what to run next.

I have some 3 year old pollen I have not tried yet. I traded @FLKeys some special AOS #2 pollen that is almost 3 years old for some Jurple pollen. We will see how well it works. I keep it all in the freezer now with a couple pieces of rice. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 18, 2015)

mo did you liberate those ducks from a hotel or something.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

I opened a duck resort. They give me a few eggs and I keep the cats inside.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey Wheels!
> 
> Are the last two strains on the seed list feminized?
> 
> ...


I just tried some at least 3 year old pollen and I dont think all of it took,but some of the hairs have shriveled.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 18, 2015)

cherry pie seedling is growing pretty fast


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

It looks strong! How is everything liking the new light?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 18, 2015)

My mistake on the weird leaf I posted. It's from an Abusive OG, not OG12xskunk. The AOG itself was a late term self pollination. I am very interested to see what she does.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It looks strong! How is everything liking the new light?


they love it


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Hey Wheels!
> 
> Are the last two strains on the seed list feminized?
> 
> ...


----------



## wheels619 (Feb 18, 2015)

Stupid tablet. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2015)

I so hear you on the tablet! I need to get a keyboard for mine! Or a dictation app


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I so hear you on the tablet! I need to get a keyboard for mine! Or a dictation app


Word!!! Cutting and pasting or uploading pics is annoying.


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2015)

hyroot said:


> @Mohican do you have any mulangie flowers or anything with cbd. My buddy has MS really bad. He also just found out he has a brain tumor. In about 2 hours he's going into radiation therapy. He was practically convulsing right in front of me. Even if its seeded. He can make rso. Or his wife can. We couldn't find any legit cbd's anywhere. My sours wont be ready for 2 months.....


What area are you in Hyroot? If you or anyone can get to Sacramento, I just took a shton of cuts off my ACDC if you would like some for your friend. Supposed to be 19% CBD


----------



## hyroot (Feb 18, 2015)

fumble said:


> What area are you in Hyroot? If you or anyone can get to Sacramento, I just took a shton of cuts off my ACDC if you would like some for your friend. Supposed to be 19% CBD


thanks that's far. My buddy has cuts of ac/dc and several other cbd's. He's unable to run the garden at this time. He just needs cbd's now. 4 months from now.doesn't help. I have 2 sour tsunamis going. I have ac/dc seeds from boomes pharm. Its a cross but I forget what the other is. I have Oaxaca x querkle seeds also.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Up-potted clones from @BobBitchen and @Dr.D81 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the C99 comes out like mine did (5ft high and 6.5 ft wide). I loved the smoke. Where is it from? Better smell the plants before it gets too cold Mo. Lol.

GT


----------



## fumble (Feb 18, 2015)

cool beans


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 19, 2015)

What's the deal with AC/DC Fumble? I haven't been paying attention to it at all.


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2015)

It is supposed to be 19% CBD, 50/50 indica/sativa and 9 week flower...that is all I know. I have been wanting to work with some high CBD stuff for a while. 

I just took cuts off everything trying to do what should have been done weeks ago lol...cleaning up the bottoms. If you need cuts I have plenty of 5 strains. Keep in mind though, that I really don't know what I am doing lol.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> It is supposed to be 19% CBD, 50/50 indica/sativa and 9 week flower...that is all I know. I have been wanting to work with some high CBD stuff for a while.
> 
> I just took cuts off everything trying to do what should have been done weeks ago lol...cleaning up the bottoms. If you need cuts I have plenty of 5 strains. Keep in mind though, that* I really don't know what I am doing* lol.


You don't give yourself enough credit.


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2015)

awww shucks Granpapy


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 19, 2015)

fumble said:


> It is supposed to be 19% CBD, 50/50 indica/sativa and 9 week flower...that is all I know. I have been wanting to work with some high CBD stuff for a while.
> 
> I just took cuts off everything trying to do what should have been done weeks ago lol...cleaning up the bottoms. If you need cuts I have plenty of 5 strains. Keep in mind though, that I really don't know what I am doing lol.


Well yes hit me up. I was just talking to my wife and getting an idea of what this summer is looking like.  I may have to see what you have there!


----------



## fumble (Feb 19, 2015)

They are all in jars of water atm, like flowers in a vase  I have no where to put them, so whenever's good for you. Except today. Today is a jammie day


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Here are some pics from the garden.

Tub O Plants:




Male HR BX:



Female HR BX:





Black Sour Bubble male in veg:



LA Con in the worm bin with a REBAR seed under a dome:




Four in front and AK in back on the steps:




Ghost OG from @Dr.D81 and @BobBitchen :



Fireballs #2:




Jurple:




Clone Cart:




Shade plants - FireballsBBQ, PakiPunch male, and Animal Cookies:




MK Ultra BBQ and friends:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2015)

The clones are spending the day inside today with the heater on. They are looking very happy


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow Mo that Fireball blew up!


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 20, 2015)

I believe he ghost he had was gohst train haze not ghost og? @Dr.D81 could clear it up when he's do e moving to OR!


----------



## fumble (Feb 20, 2015)

moving right along Mo...such pretty girls and boys


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I believe he ghost he had was gohst train haze not ghost og? @Dr.D81 could clear it up when he's do e moving to OR!


This sounds right to me also. It was the 28 %'er or something high like 30%. Sativa dom. If I remember correctly.
That BSB male is peaking my interest the most tho. My bsb female is needing a husband.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 21, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This sounds right to me also. It was the 28 %'er or something high like 30%. Sativa dom. If I remember correctly.
> That BSB male is peaking my interest the most tho. My bsb female is needing a husband.


The bsb were seeds from jigfresh. I was hoping for a female. Still have more seeds to try though. The male looked good though, glad mo took him.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> The bsb were seeds from jigfresh. I was hoping for a female. Still have more seeds to try though. The male looked good though, glad mo took him.


I have done 2 separate pheno hunts of the BSB, so I do feel confident with the selections, I do know there was some confusion over the bsb and the bsb x caseyband and which people got which beans. It doesnt really matter but I do like to dig as far as I can on the strains that I am making crosses with so all info is good info for me. I ll just have to ask @jigfresh.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2015)

hey shishka. I got all that gear from highlanders cave a few years back. Have both bsb and bsb x Caseyband. I think o got 10-12 strains from HC. Mostly realm good stuff. The bsb sg is growing is the first of hc"s beans that have been popped.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 21, 2015)

Yep I got a few from him also, so we do have the same BSB's from the same source. The funny thing is, I think he got them from the same place I got some other stuff from. Small word in the canna forums. Keep me updated on any BSB stuff would ya, peace.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 21, 2015)

well well well long time jig hows it going buddy?


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 21, 2015)

ive got some crosses coming up i need testers for let me kno if any of you are interested.... all using my bogbubble male.
casey jones ( my original pheno)
flo-og ( rare dankness)
purple alien...


males 8 days in...


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey CC. Things are good. Me and my lady had a baby and we're all moving to spain to grow seeds.  Leave in 6 days! Woot

Good to see you buddy


----------



## fumble (Feb 21, 2015)

Congratulations Jigfresh! That is great news...safe travels


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 21, 2015)

awesome man same thing im doing on top of this mountain. congrats on the baby man thats awesome. maybe il come visit one day


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 21, 2015)

breeders up top...cookiewreck leaf next...karma bitch nevilles haze dom. day 54. scrogged veggers


----------



## Mohican (Feb 21, 2015)

Spectacular grow CCtriple6! What is the purple one?

The spots on the leaves might be from being root bound in the container. The high levels of nutes we use can grow some unhelpful flora in the far edges of the pots. I saw this happen too often before I started using cloth pots.

The Black Sour Bubble male does not seem too happy in the plastic pot. I should move him to a smartie. Although I may just take clippings and grow them out.


----------



## cannabiscult666 (Feb 23, 2015)

the purple one is oregon diesel...its blackberry kush x original diesel


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2015)

I had to remove the clones with the mites. I just can't stop them. I can slow them down but I just don't want the other clones getting ruined.

Put the buggy plants outside. I may try to get a clone off of the Black Sour Bubble and soak it in neem and soap. I really want to save him.

Cleaned out the cabinet and sterilized everything:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

heavily mixed spinosad mo. spray thoroughly and rince after 30min. keep in shade.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2015)

Where do you get it?


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you get any mites from the BBQ Mo? I had a small case of them shortly after the BBQ. (Not to say that anyone there had them on the babies)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

I got mine from a hydro store. Monterery garden spray. just mix heavier than it says and it will seriously woop ass on the bugs. However.. at higher concentrations it can burn the plants a little. If you rinse after 30 min it will mitigate the negatives. let them dry in shade before going into the sun. 

do this then back and forth with different stuff and make sure you do the spinosad every third day for a few weeks. Then mix lightly and use as maintenance for veggers and early flower (wk 1&2)


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Its even recommended against spider mites in the product guide


*Spinosad Products (safe & organic)* - Spinosad products are organic and unlike many other spider mite pesticides,* completely harmless to pets, children, and plants*. Unlike many insecticides, you can spray spinosad heavily on leaves and roots with basically no negative effects. Spinosad products can be used directly to kill spider mites on contact, but can also be used when watering plants to systematically kill spider mites via the roots. Spinosad is also effective at fighting caterpillers, thrips, and many other marijuana pests.

Can be used both as a topical spray like Azamax and Mighty Wash, and can also be used directly at the roots. Spinosad is an organic insecticide made from the fermentation of a specific soil bacteria (actinomycete Saccharopolyspora spinosa) and kills spider mites via ingestion or contact by effecting the insect nervous system. Spinosad can be a good choice for organic and outdoor growers, because it is very toxic to spider mites, but is less toxic to many beneficial arthropods.

Note: Most spinosad products are effective for only about 24 hours after being mixed with water, so only mix as much as you will need per application. Anything left over will be waste.



I know first hand mixing it heavier has an immediate effect.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Feb 24, 2015)

I found the spinosad was better at getting rid of thrips than mites. Kontos, avid, floramite all worked well for me.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I found the spinosad was better at getting rid of thrips than mites. Kontos, avid, floramite all worked well for me.



I thought so too before. I use a variety of products for mites when I have them. One day mixed the spinosad pretty heavy and mites hadnt come back. burned the plants a touch. but not bad compared to bugs. happened again when I got some new plants so I did the same thing. Seems to work consistently the last few times they got brought in.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 24, 2015)

Must treat all plants!!! even new ones, trust me Mo. It only takes one survivor. I just posted my recipe for someone else yesterday, so I am thinking about starting a thread, shishkaboy's diy mite-rid recipe with instructions.

I use about 5 ml of rosemary oil, 2 ml of neem, few drops of dish soap. Got an 710 ml upside down sprayer (not needed). Spray every 2-3 days for 2 weeks, then once a week for 2 more weeks. Spray veg, flower, clones, but rinse off immediately.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 24, 2015)

I am about ready to use my old can of Ortho insect killer or my blowtorch!


----------



## hyroot (Feb 24, 2015)

I never had any luck with spinosad. Plus the bugs have to eat the plant for them to eat the spinosad. I use a mix if neem meal, rosemary, aloe, kelp, alflafa, pro tect. That mix seems to work very well. And Mo what you have said about silica detering pests I think is correct too.

if plants are still in veg. Or small clones. You can just dunk them in water or rinse off in the sink or with a hose.

neem meal sprinkled keeps roaches away too.

mites don't like.humidity. So raise the humidity and / or foliar spray more often.

I also do foliars of silica and aloe and that works well too.


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 25, 2015)

@Mohican What am I to expect with the Sweets? I popped 2 and they are getting going now. I haven't grown out any of the crosses yet so I don't know what I am looking for.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I found the spinosad was better at getting rid of thrips than mites. Kontos, avid, floramite all worked well for me.


@Mo - I have used all those Mith recommended and Spinosad will Control Mites but not kill all of them. Avid is my go to for mites but I also rotate products after their second application. Meaning apply every 7 days for 2 weeks then switch to another miticide so the bugs don't become resistant to the product. What you have to remember is you have to break their life cycle which means killing adults and young so the population cannot survive. This means you have to regularly spray for about 5 weeks (they say 3 but I use 5 for complete bug death) to kill all of them. On the bottles you have doses for heavy or established infestation and maintenance doses. Start with heavy and ease off to maintenance on week 4 and 5. If you want to try the rosemary/neem/soap recipe I can meet you at the hydro store you use or OCFS to give you the rosemary. Hope this helps. Death to the sucking bugs!

GT


----------



## hyroot (Feb 25, 2015)

for mites I'm starting to think all you need is silica and aloe. My chocolate mint herb plant I got from home depot that I have outside had them. 1 branch covered in webs. I sprayed with pro tekt and aloe. It got rid of them. I've used aloe on my cat for ear mites. That got rid of them.

I'm thinking the silica in pro tekt even in microscopic form slices and dices and dehydrates pests like DE and the enzymes in aloe wipe them out as well. So together a lethal combo.

this is all theory. It seems to work. Dont need to go overboard with teas anymore maybe.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - thanks for all of your help and offers. I am slammed right now and don't even have time to get packages together for testers. I am not ignoring or shunning your generous offers, I just have a heavy schedule for the next two weeks.

@angryblackman - Sweets is a TGA Plush Berry female crossed with Love Child (Mulanje x Ace of Spades)


*TGA Subcool Seeds - Plush Berry*
The Black Cherry Soda carried a strong Black Berry smell and taste and our goal with this new Kush Hybrid was to use this terpine profile combined with Space Queen to increase potency and resin content.

Phenotypes: Two main varieties occur the smaller dreading pink phenotype is my favorite. The larger more Indica dominant phenotype is the heavy yielder

Height: Very tall when grown untopped from seed Clones topped tend to stay shorter

Yield: Medium yielding plant with lots of resin encrusted sugar leaf for hash making

Best Way to Grow: Top and train into a bush.
Harvest Window: 55-65 days
Sativa/Indica: 20/80
Hybrid: Black Cherry Soda X Space Queen
High type: Relaxing and heady very calming and good for stress
Taste like: Black Berry Jam, Raspberries, Life Savers assorted pack, strong fruit over tones

Best Smelling plant I have ever grown (Subcool)



*Top Hat Love Child*
Love Child is a tall Sativa male with pink growth tips and red leaf stems. Stem rub smelled like sweet basil.

Hybrid: Malberry Mulanje Gold x TGA Ace of Spades


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 25, 2015)

Just want to say happy day to you mo! Take care buddy. My daughter is ecstatic! I feel ya on the busy.. Never ends around here. Now Ive heard talk about having me take over another division. I was like "better Pay me" LOL..


----------



## angryblackman (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Mo! I am hoping that I get some females. I only popped 2 since plans for the summer are up in the air. I will keep you posted!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

I have three of the Jillanje females next to each other and they are all different:



The one on the far left is short and dense. The one in the middle is very lanky. The one on the right is getting bigger flowers and is between the others in size.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is a labeled picture:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2015)

left : Jurple
far right: 3 jaki

just got a foliar of pro tekt and fresh aloe vera


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks amazing and very happy! Do you smell the vaporub smell on the Jurple yet?

I sprayed my ladies yesterday with neem, azomax, and coco wet in the sun. They didn't even blink. Next round I am adding Protekt 

Later I fed them fish and seaweed.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

@hyroot - is the Jurple from seed? I got a cut from a tester and the leaves on it are much thinner and smaller than yours.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - is the Jurple from seed? I got a cut from a tester and the leaves on it are much thinner and smaller than yours.


yeah from seed. The only one I got to grow. Has same jillybean structure.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I had both phenos. Mother was more Wide and Father was more narrow.


----------



## hyroot (Feb 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I had both phenos. Mother was more Wide and Father was more narrow.


its stretchy. And branched out a lot from one angle its wide the other angle its narrow. Thicker branches and growing fast.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Mother was a weird structure. She got a ton of neem as a seedling.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been busy all day editing an organic soil book for an author here on RIU. I did get a chance to do a few things around the garden.

Pics from this morning - Shade plants and quarantine area:



Flower pics from Fireballs, Animal Cookies, AK, and Four:














MK:




Jillanje BX "Thick":




BigK (Rebar has been chopped)




Rebar stump flower:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Rebar seeded flowers:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2015)

Yesterday I up-potted the Jurple into a big tan smart pot:





Now it is too big and too wet to go in the Clone Cabinet. I am not ready to take cuttings and I don't want it to flower yet so I had to figure out a solution.

I set up the Deep Purple H350 Kessil in the back room and brought that heavy smartie inside!





Here is the view from outside by the pool looking in:



Good night!

Mo


----------



## fumble (Feb 27, 2015)

you had a busy day Mo  Everything is looking wonderful as always. If you could hear it, I bet that girl is singing under that spotlight


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2015)

The sun came out and I lifted that giant pot and put it outside. Ten minutes later it got dark and gloomy. Lifted it agin and brought it back inside under the Kessil


----------



## greenthumb111 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 - thanks for all of your help and offers. I am slammed right now and don't even have time to get packages together for testers. I am not ignoring or shunning your generous offers, I just have a heavy schedule for the next two weeks.
> 
> @angryblackman - Sweets is a TGA Plush Berry female crossed with Love Child (Mulanje x Ace of Spades)
> 
> ...


No biggie Mo. Let me know when you have some time. The plant isn't going anywhere. GT


----------



## doublejj (Feb 28, 2015)

Good to see you keeping busy Mo...


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

Always!

I was pulling the seeds (they were mostly falling) out of the Rebar flowers last night and I came across four caterpillars in the flowers! I need to remember to treat the garden with BT monthly.

The seeds look amazing. I will try and post some pics today if I get a chance.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 28, 2015)

3Bar (Rebar x Triangle) seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Always!
> 
> I was pulling the seeds (they were mostly falling) out of the Rebar flowers last night and I came across four caterpillars in the flowers! I need to remember to treat the garden with BT monthly.
> 
> The seeds look amazing. I will try and post some pics today if I get a chance.


Green Light Lawn and Garden with Spinosad. Get it at the OCFS or Home Depot (http://reviews.homedepot.com/1999/203120951/green-light-16-oz-lawn-and-garden-spray-with-spinosad-reviews/reviews.htm). I will do the same this year as I had a hell of a time with the pillars last year, GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

A few pics from the garden. The BigK is sticky as super glue! Must be a JOG cross.

BigK:



Bent:






BBQ MK




Jillanje BX Thick:




Jurple:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 1, 2015)

I needed to manually remove a few seeds from BigK:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

The hurricane finally stopped! Now there is blinding sunshine! 

I went out to get some pics in the post-rain sunshine.

North Garden:





Dirt Weeds (Jillanje BX in the ground) are darkening up nicely:










LA Con worm bin:




@Garden Boss boss AK BBQ:




Fireballs and Animal Cookies BBQ:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Jurple made it outside today:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2015)

Damn Mo looking lovely. I got snow banks 6 feet high outfront my house and you got plants outside growing in beautiful sun light.

Words can not express how jealous I am  

That MKBBQ is gorgeous, as well as everything else. I got a fireballs going as well. Lovely looking plants can't wait to smoke some.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2015)

@Mohican nice job, Mo, I'm always envious when I stop by here!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks - I just water them and move them into the sun. They do all of the hard part!

It was so funny. The rain was pouring down and it was dark, windy, and cold. Now it is super sunny, blue sky, and still cold!

Weirdness!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

The Rebar had some nice coloring too:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I just water them and move them into the sun. They do all of the hard part!
> 
> It was so funny. The rain was pouring down and it was dark, windy, and cold. Now it is super sunny, blue sky, and still cold!
> 
> ...


Yeah, gotta love a SoCal winter.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

I put out all of my containers that could hold water. Got about 2 gallons of liquid gold


----------



## Joedank (Mar 2, 2015)

that storm is here !! Feet of snow!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 2, 2015)

I feel sorry for Doc. He is driving across the 40 through all of this weather on his way from Louisiana to Oregon.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I feel sorry for Doc. He is driving across the 40 through all of this weather on his way from Louisiana to Oregon.


me too bro i had a huge gift pac of seeds and such but the passes are all closed up this way man i hope he makes it to socal with no problems mon..


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2015)

was he supposed to come through socal today?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 2, 2015)

naw might be a few . he was in amarillo this morning


SomeGuy said:


> was he supposed to come through socal today?


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 2, 2015)

I thought he was trying to make it to flagstaff. . Hopefully he makes it safe.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

We got snow today!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Look what the fairy sent me!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 3, 2015)

Are those palm trees in the same shot as fresh snow. The end is coming.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2015)

I had to look twice it almost didn't look like real snow, thats funny. We've still got about a foot here but no palms.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 3, 2015)

snow in Newport...........


@Mohican have you popped any of those cookies and cream seeds yet?


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 3, 2015)

What's the lineage on the candy grape OG. I like grapey stuff.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 3, 2015)

MOreeeekin


----------



## Mohican (Mar 3, 2015)

Huntington beach was covered in white!

@Mithrandir420 - I pulled a caterpillar damaged flower off of the BigK girl and it was super sticky like Jesus OG and smells like Grape with a hint of background diesel.

I need to post some pics of the seeds I pulled off of her. The Triangle seeds are already mature on her and starting to fall off.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Mar 3, 2015)

what the fuck. snow in HB...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

OK - All of the gifts are packed and ready for the fairy.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

Good morning RIU!

Off to Hollywood. See you on the flip side.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Good morning RIU!
> 
> Off to Hollywood. See you on the flip side.
> 
> ...


Man i miss my flowers already
I am on my way to get an axle so i should be in town by 6ish and will stay tomorrow and visit with everyone


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

Where are you stayin?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where are you stayin?


Been using the Motel 6, but have not really looked yet.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

You are welcome to stay with us.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You are welcome to stay with us.


That would be cool! We are on 15 now at exit 178. Just text an addy if you can and i will plug it in the gps


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Mar 4, 2015)

Mo can i come over too!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 4, 2015)

Doc's here!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 4, 2015)

Mo I'm cruising to Orange Fri or sat. Most likely sat. I have that male jaki for you. If you want it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Sure! Thanks 

It was great to spend time with Doc and his family. Made sure that they tried In-N-Out burgers.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2015)

In N out is fcking delicious! I got to have it when I visited AZ last spring. Smash burger is pretty damn good too.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2015)

Mo have you had TK burger? The closest one to you is in Anaheim Hills (Imperial n Santiago canyon) . Then costa mesa (19th st) and huntington (pch) and the original in the Balboa Peninsula at Newport Pier. (not on the pier). In n Out and Five Guys has nothing on The Kind Burger


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Red Robin burgers are still one of my favorites. Shake shack is good too.

The Frisco burger at Claim Jumper was my favorite back when I could eat that much food.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Red Robin burgers are still one of my favorites. Shake shack is good too.
> 
> The Frisco burger at Claim Jumper was my favorite back when I could eat that much food.



the shake shack at the beach on pch is a ruby's and has been for a couple years now. Red robin is dank. Sign up for their email shit. they'll send you stuff for free food or discounts. 

claim jumper, its impossible for one person to finish anything on their menu


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 5, 2015)

For me it's Tommy Burgers... Takes me back to when I was a kid in SoCal!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

Best chili burger!

You want to go way back! It was chili dogs at Der Weinerschnitzel!

How are the Sweets coming? I think the Rebar might be one of the Sweets seeds.

3BAR (Rebar x Triangle) Seeds:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 5, 2015)

shit remember Wimpy's in Huntington. Best burgers and shakes anywhere. They were there for over 20 years. I was bummed when they closed down.. All the locals were bummed too. Then everyone went to TK burger. The surf spot burger joints are always the best.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

I got tired of my plastic watering pitchers breaking from use and sun exposure. I stopped in at the thrift store and found this beauty:




Polished the other side so you could see the silver plate polished 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 5, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Pics from the garden.

North Garden:




Diving Board




MK Ultra



Dirtweeds





AK



Fireballs



Bent



Tub





LA Con



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for your hospitality Mo! I had a great time talking with you. We ended up stopping at Dez's and when we were going to leave to beat trafic my son looked like i had just broke his heart so we stayed till trafic cleared. 
@FLkeys1 i am so sorry we missed each other again, but I just couldn't do that to the kids. Like i said y'all are all welcome to visit anytime


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2015)

No worries, I'm glad the kids had fun!! Like I said on the phone all my family is in oregon so I get up there to see family often, I drop in and see YA then.. Have a safe rest of the trip and I think you are going to like Oregon.. 
@Dr.D81


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 6, 2015)

@Mohican MK ultra is a beauty 
Looks Jurp on the diving board??


----------



## thump easy (Mar 6, 2015)

Dam Mo YOU got that bug in you too just cant stop right its addictive!!! Im Loving your page man fuck asome!!!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 6, 2015)

The bug... it is addicting indeed! Blue Dream and Cherry Pie. About to flip them, this is about 12 days in veg.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

@Mithrandir420 - Look at all of those Blue Dream plants! You're killing me!

@FLkeys1 - Yes, that is the Jurple on the diving board. I am going to take some cuts and fire up the cloner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mo we are going to cut over to the 101 in the bay. Then on to Humdolt Redwood Forest for a day and camp tomorrow night.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2015)

All your girls are looking great Mo! How do you keep them alive when you are getting snow? Mine die as soon as we get the first frost. I try keep them in overnight but somehow they just dont survive!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

@eastcoastmo - It was a squall storm isolated to a small area. I can't imagine what it would have done to my garden if had hit here! Here we only got a hurricane of rain followed by strong sun that day.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

@Dr.D81 - I think you are going to love that route! Weather looks perfect till Tuesday


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

3:30 pm here and it is 85 degrees!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

In-N-Out Double Double Animal with Animal fries:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

Hot North Garden:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mo we are going to cut over to the 101 in the bay. Then on to Humdolt Redwood Forest for a day and camp tomorrow night.


Nice Dr.D  that is one my my most favorite places. You will love it there...so so beautiful. Safe travels man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2015)

I lived in Eureka Ca up in Humboldt for 2 years. Stop at Patricks Point south of Arcata and go out to the Wedding Rock, its spectacular. 
I sulfur burned my entire grow op so all my gear is PM free. 
I am looking forward to meeting you and getting you the supplies you need. you need to call me when your ready, i know we planned the 11th, my birthday would be sooooo super cool at the falls but i understand that life on the road is very challenging and things dont always go as planned, so its all good dude enjoy your trip cross country to your new home.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I am so jealous! Although, I could hike a mile - then I would need to be carried back!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 6, 2015)

I have never seen bigfoot. However, I have seen a frosty male!



Whaaaaaat!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 6, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Mo we are going to cut over to the 101 in the bay. Then on to Humdolt Redwood Forest for a day and camp tomorrow night.


.check out the road of faces. Its off the 101 I think just before fortuna or maybe its the 580. When you come into humby county. Its a bunch of redwood trees with faces in the trees. Naturally formed. Its pretty cool. If you get hungry at breakfast. Hit up golden harvest in eureeka. Lost coast brewery has good food too. They're in eureeka also. Its been about 5 years since I've been to humby. I doubt much has changed there


----------



## pacbud99 (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent looking garden


----------



## hyroot (Mar 7, 2015)

ill be around tomorrow instead at @Mohican 

I can stop by for a short visit and bring that male jaki.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 8, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Mo have you had TK burger? The closest one to you is in Anaheim Hills (Imperial n Santiago canyon) . Then costa mesa (19th st) and huntington (pch) and the original in the Balboa Peninsula at Newport Pier. (not on the pier). In n Out and Five Guys has nothing on The Kind Burger


I drive by the one in Costa Mesa almost everyday


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - we need to meet up sometime!


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2015)

hey Mo  Happy Sunday


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Fumble! Right back at you!


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Cooking up anything special today?


----------



## fumble (Mar 8, 2015)

not today  taking a break from the kitchen.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2015)

Do you have any outdoor plants going?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 8, 2015)

mo call me. Your phone is off


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

not yet. was thinking of putting a few out, but not sure how to do light dep. so might just wait til end of April. Your girls (and boys) are all looking spectacular.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks!

If you put them out now it is like 12/12. They will flower until May.

@hyroot just left after dropping off a Jaki male! Jaki is one of my first crosses of Jillybean and Paki Punch.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 - we need to meet up sometime!


@ Mo I am sure you live less than 20 min from me. Send me a PM and we will arrange it. GT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

man you guys are all pretty close BBQ's and getting together all the time. I have to get on a plane to get with the boys!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you guys are all pretty close BBQ's and getting together all the time. I have to get on a plane to get with the boys!


I will be hoping to link up with some forum folks in CO on 4/20 weekend. I found some pretty good tickets for hotel and flight. Not really sure if I want to pay to go into the cup tho, if its legal in CO I would prolly rather find the smoking dens. How can they raise the price by so much in one year? From $120 to $420 seems like a big jump.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

sheeeeeeeeit that's crazy inflation  so much for the hippie ethos


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man you guys are all pretty close BBQ's and getting together all the time. I have to get on a plane to get with the boys!


lol...and girls


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

@admin - when are we going to start having the RIU festival?!


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you put them out now it is like 12/12. They will flower until May.
> 
> @hyroot just left after dropping off a Jaki male! Jaki is one of my first crosses of Jillybean and Paki Punch.


so, I have four bbq babies flowering out in my tent, could I put them out to finish? They are 35 days into flower right now, so I think they would be done my May.

orrrr...I could put a shton of babies out and flower them


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

The babies I put outside a week ago are already flowering. It should work as long as your nighttime temps are not freezing. I move the small ones around during the day so that they are in the sun as long as possible. At night I put them back next to the house so that they keep warmer during the night. Watch for PM if you are getting heavy dew in the mornings. The ones I move around seem to be the least wet in the morning.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2015)

girls too!? screw this cold grey rock in the sea. the uk sucks


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

awesome  I would put them in my greenhouse, so not an issue with the dew...at least not that i have noticed in the mornings. I will probably just finish the ones in the tent...in the tent. I had to chop my GG#4 cuz it got mites - 2 spotted I think. They were pretty much localized on this girl, so I got her out and chopped her down to compost. Don't shoot me, but I then took straight iso 70% and sprayed down the undersides of the remaining 4 in the tent, and all the walls and wiped down. Then I shut off the light and neemed them all. I know there are a few in there still and I am killing them by hand as I find them.

damn...sorry for the wall of text lol


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Love the posts! Don't stop!

I use windex to clean my cabinet. It has ammonia (N) so I figure it is helpful.

I wash all of the tubs in the washroom sink. 

The Azamax I sprayed two weeks ago seems to be doing the trick! No new damage on the new growth.

I want a greenhouse!


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, that Azamax is awesome stuff...just can't afford it right now. the iso didn't seem to hurt them too much at all.

...you could build a greenhouse like I did  mine was all together, right around 200$ for everything. Shade cloth around the bottom 3 feet for ventilation too


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I just can't afford the doctor bills I incur when I build things!


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

lol...fumble much?


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

Here is my gh...


----------



## foreverflyhi (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Love the posts! Don't stop!
> 
> I use windex to clean my cabinet. It has ammonia (N) so I figure it is helpful.
> 
> ...


I have w green house for u. 5x5x7, it's not the best, but it's new and will do the trick!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I know! I am excited about it!

@fumble - The Santa Ana winds here would blow that type of greenhouse to Catalina Island! Winds hit 82 miles per hour last year! I need one like this:



oops - wrong picture hehe




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## foreverflyhi (Mar 9, 2015)

Stake the green house as deep as you can. 
I bet you we can build a huge wood glass/plastic green house from craiglist for dirt cheap. Even free!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have never seen bigfoot. However, I have seen a frosty male!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niceBIG hairy sticky and smelly balls u got .u clean em with this?

I got it and the hand cream protector at THE BOdy SHop.i da mall.
. Don't get the hemp butter, its no good. not soft enough.u d ave to mess with the temps like coconut oil.. too fickle.
hand cream good, looks like a tube of oil paint, squirts like toothpaste, it evem smells like oil paint! its AWESOME!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks @Dr.Amber Trichome !

I have so much hand made to use up first 

I am also making some Vitamin C serum.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 9, 2015)

mo I just planted an aloe shoot. I will bring it down next time



it came from this one



it does.have white spots on the larger leaves. The leaves grow pretty big.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks! I am still looking for the big-ass strain too.


----------



## fumble (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I know! I am excited about it!
> 
> @fumble - The Santa Ana winds here would blow that type of greenhouse to Catalina Island! Winds hit 82 miles per hour last year! I need one like this:
> 
> ...


mine has held up in 40+ mph winds so far 
with that first pic I was all, damn...with a skylight and mirrors you could grow a tree in there! I would so love to have the greenhouse in the second pic.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

@hyroot , @treemansbuds , @nuggs , @fumble - here is the updated strain list for my seeds:

Jilly Bean HR x Jilly Bean HR 11-10-14 - *HR*
JOG #3 Tree x Jilly Bean HR - *Rez*
SOG #1 x Love, Jilly Bean HR - *Bell*
MOGOS OG x Love, JBHR 09-18-14 - *Song*
JOG #3 Bush x Jillanje HR - *Mary*
JOG #3 Bubble x Love, JBHR - *Spider*
LACon F x JBHR - *Laugh*
LACon F Dirt x Jillanje HR - *Cappy*
LACon Tiny x Love, MK, JBHR - *3M*
Quantum Kush x Jillanje HR - *Kane*
Little QK x LoveChild 09-18-14 - *Abel*
QK2 x LoveChild - Very Dark Beans - *Shootz*
QK3 x Love, MK, JBHR - *Manu*
Plushberry x LoveChild - *Sweets*
Plushberry x JBHR - *Danksta*
Blue Dream x Love, JBHR - *Wake*
Jillanje Shemale x Jillanje HR - *Maku*
LA Confidential x BELL - *MissLA*
BELL BX #3 - *Trixy*
REBAR x Triangle (MOJOS BX) - *3Bar*
Sour Tsunami HR x Maku - *Wave*
Bent x Triangle and Marion Berry - *DC*
BigK x Triangle - *3K*
MK Ultra BBQ x Marion Berry - *BBQ*
AK47 BBQ x Paki Punch - *Akki*
Maku xMaku Short - *Mork*
Maku x Maku Tall - *Mindy*
Maku x Maku Thick - *Tiara*
Maku x Maku Dirt #1 - *Mako*
Maku x Maku Dirt #2 - *Taco*
Animal Cookies x Paki Punch - *BD Party*
Fireballs x Paki Punch - *Solar*
Four x Triangle, Maku, Paki - *Fore!
*
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

I need to check the shemale/jillanje reference. It might be quantum kush.


----------



## treemansbuds (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot , @treemansbuds , @nuggs - here is the updated strain list for my seeds:
> 
> Jilly Bean HR x Jilly Bean HR 11-10-14
> 
> ...


Damn son, you've been a busy man!
My gift bag wasn't that big, we need to run down there and pick you up next month!  
TMB-


----------



## nuggs (Mar 9, 2015)

I like the 3k ! Bet it.finishes nice


----------



## nuggs (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice job MO ! Now you need to flower all them out to see what you get.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 9, 2015)

I got dibs on a Solar @Mohican !


----------



## Mohican (Mar 9, 2015)

OK - I found the place where I called it a Quantum Kush:



> Finally took some pictures. I tried to get some good macros of the Mutant Quantum Kush Shemale. They all came out blurry.


However when I did a stem rub of the plant in question, it was unmistakably a Mulanje offspring. I only made one cross and it was the Jillanje (Mulanje x Jilly Bean). I did get an accidental cross which was the male Love Child.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! I am still looking for the big-ass strain too.



the larger leaves are like 3-4 feet long and 4-6 inches wide. That's been in a 3 gal for 1½ years. I never trimmed any roots. So in the ground. It will get gigantic.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I found the place where I called it a Quantum Kush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isn't Kane - quantum x unknown, the she male quantum used in that cross?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

I am going to grow that aloe as big as I can get it!

Shemale wasn't a Quantum. All of the TGA strains have a distinct smell. Shemale definitely smelled like the Mulanje. The coloring is also distinctly Mulanje with the red leaf stems.

The Kane and most of the other crosses were only exposed to the Jillanje male I let strut his stuff for a month. Here are the only pictures of the boy:

August 31, 2014



September 3, 2014



This post took me three hours to complete!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BcDigger (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party, but im subbed up now Mo. apparently i have 34 pages to get caught up on.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All of the TGA strains have a distinct smell.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Because that apollo male he uses so so very dominant. It's one of the reasons I don't like his gear. They all end up basically the same. Sure there are the rare, good phenos, but every time I ran his gear I got that apollo dom.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 10, 2015)

The Mulanje Gold landrace traits are doing a great job of dominating all of the recessive genes. 

However, I can tell you which ones are TGA crosses by the smell. Cherry Diesel!

The Plushberry crosses smell like froot loops. Sweet lemon-lime berry.

The Mulanje crosses have the Old Spice/Basil herbal incense smell.

The Scott's OG crosses all have a coffee/cocoa skunk smell.

The Blue Dream crosses all have the blueberry smell.

The LA Cons are hard to describe. They can be piney, cheesey, skunky, coffee...

I frankly can't remember what the Quantum Kush smelled like.

The Paki Punch was old school incense hash smell.

...


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Love the posts! Don't stop!
> 
> I use windex to clean my cabinet. It has ammonia (N) so I figure it is helpful.
> 
> ...


@ Mo come look at my greenhouse


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 11, 2015)

Well lookie what I found here... Mo's been hiding his goods in the organic section. I should get out of the outdoor section more often.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Mo. Both Sweets ended up being male. I am looking for females at this time so I had to cut em.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

90% of what came up in the garden was male. I did the same thing. Did you do a stem rub just to make sure they were not special? I pulled one before checking it and it had the most amazing ripe cantaloupe smell! Lesson learned 

I gave hyroot a branch off of each of the Solar and Wave. He said that the seeds were not all finished yet. I am going to let them bake this week and weekend when the temps go up into the 90s!

Cheers, 
Mo​


----------



## hyroot (Mar 11, 2015)

left wave right solar. Still.have to go through and toss the premies. There's far more viable seeds than not.

each bud was all seed. I have a small pile of shake left.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Smoke it - it will amaze you


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Remember this guy:



That is a calyx!

Here is the seed!




WHAAAT!!!!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 11, 2015)

Garden Tour

Here is a quicky:

North Garden




Shade corner




Fireballs from the BBQ:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 11, 2015)

Just read through the whole thread! Awesome garden! I'm subbed for sure!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 12, 2015)

the fireballs #2 doesn't like my soil. Its too hot. It's leaves taco'd and top leaves are a little crispy. I know.it will come out of it. It will slow growth for a few weeks.



edit:

The sour tsunami shake made my lips and teeth numb. If that's what true high cbd's are like, I concur 

I hope my other phenos have those purple hairs too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 12, 2015)

@Mohican 
Dont just try to speed past that like that. lol
Whatt!!!
A selfed male?
I quit.


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 12, 2015)

hyroot said:


> the fireballs #2 doesn't like my soil. Its too hot. It's leaves taco'd and top leaves are a little crispy. I know.it will come out of it. It will slow growth for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? My girlfriend is always said her teeth tingle when she's high...I always assumed it was in her head. She's not much of a smoker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> 90% of what came up in the garden was male. I did the same thing. Did you do a stem rub just to make sure they were not special? I pulled one before checking it and it had the most amazing ripe cantaloupe smell! Lesson learned
> 
> I gave hyroot a branch off of each of the Solar and Wave. He said that the seeds were not all finished yet. I am going to let them bake this week and weekend when the temps go up into the 90s!
> 
> ...


Ugh I did not! Once I say balls I plucked and chucked it. So far out of 10 beans that I have germed this winter I have had 8 males!  Was really looking to run some of your crosses this summer. I still have time but I am now out of room with the BBQ clones.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

Cold weather brings out the males! 

You will check them from now on though?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2015)

@Pinworm - where did you go?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Pinworm - where did you go?


I am here, Sir. Just lurking and drooling over your gorgeous plants. 

Sending you some killer vibes, and wishing you the best for this season!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

@Pinworm - When I went to the member section you were gone from the list. What happened?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Pinworm - When I went to the member section you were gone from the list. What happened?


Not sure. But, don't worry, I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Pinworm - When I went to the member section you were gone from the list. What happened?


Your girls are looking fabs. Hope your 2015 season goes amaze balls, boss. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks! I just finished cleaning the seeds from the 3BAR cross:





I going to post these up on the seed picture thread.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

*Garden Update*

OK - Here is a better update. It was scorching hot outside today and I got some sunny pictures.

North Garden








Steps




Animal Cookies from the BBQ:




Fireballs from the BBQ




AK from the BBQ




Jaki from @hyroot 




Four




Diving Board Jurple




LA Con spooning a tiny BSB male:




Big Black Sour Bubble male:







I will post the North Garden girls in the next post.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Update*
> 
> OK - Here is a better update. It was scorching hot outside today and I got some sunny pictures.
> 
> ...


Especially like that last pic. Big swinging wieners on that frosty, frosty male.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2015)

...continued

Dirt Weeds:




Maku Dirt Male:




Maku Dirt Female:






Tub




Maku Thick




Bent




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cold weather brings out the males!
> 
> You will check them from now on though?


I really need to put together something that I can handle males when I get them. As of now everything is in one room.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 13, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> Ugh I did not! Once I say balls I plucked and chucked it. So far out of 10 beans that I have germed this winter I have had 8 males!  Was really looking to run some of your crosses this summer. I still have time but I am now out of room with the BBQ clones.


@agm - Try a heat mat @85 degrees. You should get closer to 50/50. I also noticed the heavy male population when I just let nature run in the winter. When I use the heat mat to pop and start the seeds I get at least 50/50 or better. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Update*
> 
> OK - Here is a better update. It was scorching hot outside today and I got some sunny pictures.
> 
> ...


Its was 92 today in CM. Damn!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I really need to put together something that I can handle males when I get them. As of now everything is in one room.


Ditto. Have you tried the window sill? I've had a couple people tell me that the males will finish up fine and drop their load if you just keep em by a window sill. I'm gonna give it a whirl....


----------



## hyroot (Mar 13, 2015)

it was 93 in the the desert today. I've been running a/c for the past week. I hope we get some rain soon so.it cools down. I dont want to use a/c. At least the nights are still cool.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Have you tried the window sill? I've had a couple people tell me that the males will finish up fine and drop their load if you just keep em by a window sill. I'm gonna give it a whirl....



I had a male sour tsunami x querkle. Throwing up bananas in veg even. Cut it back to fit in a paper grocery bag for travel. Gave it to Mo. He put it outside. It reverted to female. Odie said it must be the sun. Sub said those cbd's can be tricky. He told us.a story I barely remember about making crosses with ac/dc


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ditto. Have you tried the window sill? I've had a couple people tell me that the males will finish up fine and drop their load if you just keep em by a window sill. I'm gonna give it a whirl....


The window sill isn't an option for me unfortunately. The only option that I would have is a busy street. LOL


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 13, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> @agm - Try a heat mat @85 degrees. You should get closer to 50/50. I also noticed the heavy male population when I just let nature run in the winter. When I use the heat mat to pop and start the seeds I get at least 50/50 or better. GT


I did have the heat mad on them. It's just my luck this time around. I may try to pop a few for the summer but I will have to finish out the few that I have in flower for the room to do so.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 14, 2015)

I think that sour tsunami is definitely pretty high cbd. I talked to a few people who use cbd's regularly. I told them how my whole body went numb and my head was clear. it was really different than anything i have ever smoked. I've never had cbd dominant before... They all told me the higher cbd's do just that. Its like a muscle relaxer without the ill effects. Then I also smoked some l.a. Con after that. I was high as shit. Mixing the 2. I can't wait for my sours... Definitely going to get those tested.

fyi high Cbd flowers and hash go for double the price of top shelf. Its rare.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> it was 93 in the the desert today. I've been running a/c for the past week. I hope we get some rain soon so.it cools down. I dont want to use a/c. At least the nights are still cool.


Weather person in So. Cal is calling for a cool down by Monday - Tuesday. Back down to normal temps 68-74..


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 14, 2015)

angryblackman said:


> I did have the heat mad on them. It's just my luck this time around. I may try to pop a few for the summer but I will have to finish out the few that I have in flower for the room to do so.


I know what you mean. Sometimes that's just the luck of the draw. GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2015)

Almost all of the seeds that popped outside were male. I kept all of the females for a while until a narrowed them down to the ones that are left.

Rebar was a monster! Grew so strong in the bad weather and low light. It will make a perfect indoor or cold climate plant plant. Not sure how the Triangle cross will affect the expression of this trait in the offspring (3BAR).

Just remember Rebar came from the crosses I made with the JillybeanHR male. Those are the seeds I gave out at the BBQ. Rebar had a blue dream smell. I think it is the Wake. It did also have a similar flower structure to the LA Con - just much bigger!


----------



## Socalrob (Mar 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I think that sour tsunami is definitely pretty high cbd. I talked to a few people who use cbd's regularly. I told them how my whole body went numb and my head was clear. it was really different than anything i have ever smoked. I've never had cbd dominant before... They all told me the higher cbd's do just that. Its like a muscle relaxer without the ill effects. Then I also smoked some l.a. Con after that. I was high as shit. Mixing the 2. I can't wait for my sours... Definitely going to get those tested.
> 
> fyi high Cbd flowers and hash go for double the price of top shelf. Its rare.


Great reply, I've been wondering how high cbd strains work on the body. My wife had major surgery in her back. She has a series of rods around her spine from her neck to lower back. She takes dilaudid and soma for pain. Her doctor is going to wean her down so that's the main reason I got back into growing. 

I've shared a number of different strains with her but she complains they're too strong. Except for a couple she lays on the couch and doesn't enjoy it. I have 2 LA Plata quin n tonic cbd plants I'm about to harvest so I'm hoping she gets that same experience. She doesn't dislike weed, she just complains about the potency. Maybe a Charlotte's Web type strain would do well. I'm really hoping she likes this quin n tonic.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 14, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Great reply, I've been wondering how high cbd strains work on the body. My wife had major surgery in her back. She has a series of rods around her spine from her neck to lower back. She takes dilaudid and soma for pain. Her doctor is going to wean her down so that's the main reason I got back into growing.
> 
> I've shared a number of different strains with her but she complains they're too strong. Except for a couple she lays on the couch and doesn't enjoy it. I have 2 LA Plata quin n tonic cbd plants I'm about to harvest so I'm hoping she gets that same experience. She doesn't dislike weed, she just complains about the potency. Maybe a Charlotte's Web type strain would do well. I'm really hoping she likes this quin n tonic.



I never heard of that dilaudid but I know how gnarly somas are. After I get it tested and know for sure. I'll try and get you some clones. I have one pheno that's more sativa. The other is more on the indica side so I'm hoping the the sativa pheno is the one.. Who knows....


----------



## Socalrob (Mar 14, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I never heard of that dilaudid but I know how gnarly somas are. After I get it tested and know for sure. I'll try and get you some clones. I have one pheno that's more sativa. The other is more on the indica side so I'm hoping the the sativa pheno is the one.. Who knows....


That would be great, I know you visit Mohican and I'm close by and you're welcome here any time. Dilaudid is I've been told a synthetic morphine. Very strong and very addictive. It really has a hold of her and I've been pushing for her to give it up for cannabis. She's told me it does help and I've been explaining we have to get the right cbd strains. Her doctor is going to start weaning her down soon from the dilaudid. La plata claims the Quin n tonic is a high cbd, we'll see.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

@Mohican 

Hows the garden buddy? Job hunt? LIfe? I have next week off.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hmmm... I have two friends who need something like those high CBD varieties. One needs a hip replacement and is in near constant pain. The other needs back surgery.


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Hmmm... I have two friends who need something like those high CBD varieties. One needs a hip replacement and is in near constant pain. The other needs back surgery.


I am interested in them too man.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

The Wave (sour tsunami x jillanje bx) seeds are almost ready. I am hoping for a killer CBD pheno from this cross.


----------



## onefinity (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Mo- long time since I checked in on your garden, but looking great as usual. Expecting any more giant sativas this year? Still think about that giant Mulanje every one in a while... Keep it up!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks!

Yes, there will be a couple big sativas this year. 

Ace Purple Haze and a pink mexican lady


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

I de-seeded several BigK colas last night and there are a ton of dark seeds!


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2015)

I've tried to pop 5 solar seeds. Not one has cracked open after 3 days of soaking. I may have to take sand paper to them


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2015)

Might need to dry them in the sun a bit. I put one in a container and forgot about it and the container was all full of condensation the next day. Glad I noticed or it would have gotten moldy!

Pulled a huge calyx off of the Fireballs stem and there was a huge Solar seed inside!





Mom is looking good:



Fireballs in on the right in the front.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 17, 2015)

I want to try the purple haze just because of jimmy


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 17, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I've tried to pop 5 solar seeds. Not one has cracked open after 3 days of soaking. I may have to take sand paper to them


I always sandpaper my seeds. Then I leave in a glass of water till they pop. 

Man, I have a ton of seeds to crack.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Might need to dry them in the sun a bit. I put one in a container and forgot about it and the container was all full of condensation the next day. Glad I noticed or it would have gotten moldy!
> 
> Pulled a huge calyx off of the Fireballs stem and there was a huge Solar seed inside!
> 
> ...


you are right. I pulled them out. The cotton I put in the container was damp. Seeds are sitting out on a press screen and towel.

I just made a dab of rosin with cherry pie. It looked like honey off an actual honey comb. Just as gooey. Straight terpene oils. No waxy membrane. It tasted so much better than the flowers. Actually tasted like a cherry pie with vanilla ice cream. The greatest thing I ever smoked. Can't wait to make some sour tsunami rosin.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

*Garden Update*

I let the clones out for some sun today. The C99 was looking pretty bad and when I water her soil it wouldn't drain. I washed away the crappy soil and replanted her in some promix and kelp meal. She was droopy for a few hours and now is looking her old self again. I stuck her in the shade when she got droopy poopy:



She is the one back right. The others are quarantine victims from the mites.


North Garden:



From the back:




Steps and worm bin with LA Con girl and Black Sour Bubble boys:




Diving board Jurple:




MK Ultra from the BBQ:










Sour Tsunami:




Four:




Maku short - see how blue she is!




Clones in the sun:




Purple Haze clone:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

Chopped the last of the BigK last night. Her seeds are huge!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Update*
> 
> I let the clones out for some sun today. The C99 was looking pretty bad and when I water her soil it wouldn't drain. I washed away the crappy soil and replanted her in some promix and kelp meal. She was droopy for a few hours and now is looking her old self again. I stuck her in the shade when she got droopy poopy:
> 
> ...


@Mo did you make any clones of C99, MK Ultra and Purple Haze by chance? That pool was looking mighty inviting this weekend with the high temps. GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2015)

The C99 and Purple Haze are both moms in veg right now. The MK Ultra is flowered and no clones. I do know the person who has the MK Ultra clones.


----------



## fumble (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking great. As always Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The MK Ultra is flowered and no clones. I do know the person who has the MK Ultra clones.


Yes you do. . I got extras right now too man.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 18, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Yes you do. . I got extras right now too man.


Trade you a Jurple for one


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll get a list of the extras I have soon. . I have a bunch right now.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I also have some clones of the crazy fast blue dream x love child, snoop Dogg and just took some clones off bubba Jurple..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any of you guys coming up to the bbq?


----------



## FLkeys1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I would like to as long as don't have a off road event that weekend.. Prob. Do a tent since Instead of the motor home since my fiat gets 40+ mpg and the motor home gets 8.. If I don't make it I still plan to meet up with someone down here that is going and give them clones to take for people


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 19, 2015)

I will be in a tent but I will be there.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't make it. Starting a new job


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

*Garden Tour 03-19-15*

Here are some pics from yesterday:




















Jaki Male:






Black Sour Bubble Male:

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

I pulled out the BigK stalk this morning and moved the Jaki male over to the side by one planter (after removing some weeds and dead basil stalks mmmmmm). Then I moved the Jurple girl and BSB boy over to the deck. I put the Purple smart pot on top of the old BigK planter so she can get the early morning sun.

I had some leftover white rice and I mixed it in with the soil around my blueberry. Seems like it should make a good organic moisture retaining material.

Picked up some more lumber for the screen house. Now I just need to work up the energy to go back out and get to work on it! Mulanje hash to the rescue! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gilbsy123 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey Mo!

I've been lurking in your thread for awhile and I really like what you've got going on. All those breeding projects and the commeraderie you have with all sorts of RIU'ers posting here.

I have a question, I believe you stated that outdoor plants finish by May. Is that the beginning or end of May? I am in San Diego so I should get similar timing outdoor. Also, do you continually add plants to your outdoor gardens and let them reveg or do you supplement light some how to keep the more recent additions in veg?

I believe you have an indoor veg area but I am curious as to how you plan your outdoor gardens. Do you plan on depriving light to the still flowering plants come summer?

One last wonder I have is do you have any sinsemilla going with all that pollen flowing through your wonderful garden?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome @gilbsy123 !

Last year I got two sets of clone crops flowered from January to March and another from March to May. The clones I put out after May were the ones that revegged on me. Everybody had this problem last year.

Sativa clones can go out as early as May because they don't go into flower very easily. Indicas might require light deprivation.

The next batch is going to be grown for the flowers except for maybe one cola for breeding.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Updated North Garden:






Black Sour Bubble male:



Another one! Whaaat!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 20, 2015)

love the colors on that Mo! very pretty. Love your whole yard


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Fumble!

I am excited to get back to work on the screen house. 

I took today off and now I am jonesing to get back to work on it 

Time to sit down and watch the Boxtrolls and de-seed some BigK. It is the skunkiest smelling plant I have ever grown!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Mar 21, 2015)

@ Mo I will have to bring you some of my seeds. Last year my wife thought we had a skunk living in our backyard, lol. GT


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

So, it turns out Glycophosphates (Round-Up) are bad for you. Good thing that they have been spraying it on our food for the last 15 years. It is going to be a bigger legal mess than asbestos!

*The new labeling of the world's most-popular weed killer as a likely cause of cancer is raising more questions for an aerial spraying program in Colombia that is the cornerstone of the U.S.-backed war on drugs.*

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> So, it turns out Glycophosphates (Round-Up) are bad for you. Good thing that they have been spraying it on our food for the last 15 years. It is going to be a bigger legal mess than asbestos!
> 
> *The new labeling of the world's most-popular weed killer as a likely cause of cancer is raising more questions for an aerial spraying program in Colombia that is the cornerstone of the U.S.-backed war on drugs.*
> 
> ...


I wonder how much gets sprayed and then chopped befor it can kill it. Then just ship it like normal.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2015)

I have like 5 males as of now. 1 cherry pie, 2 dark side of the moon, 1 mint chocolate chip, 1 Mt. Rainier.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow! Got any pics?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 22, 2015)

Y
cher


Mohican said:


> Wow! Got any pics?


cherry pie


mint chocolate chip



mt. Rainier



dark side of the moons


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2015)

I tossed the BSB male. I don't want to introduce any hermi traits. The LA Con and Jurple got some pollen from him so I will need to be careful with those seeds.

I moved the Paki Punch male from @hyroot or @SomeGuy over next to the Jurple. She has just started flowering so I hope she can get some seeds made from the Paki. 

The Jaki male still has a ways to go before it is ready.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 23, 2015)

Hermie?


----------



## hyroot (Mar 23, 2015)

fireballs has bounced back. I've been giving it a foliar every other day of natural mistik from dragonfly earth medicine. Every other foliar application I added aloe.



just got a foliar spray of natural mistik


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> fireballs has bounced back. I've been giving it a foliar every other day of natural mistik from dragonfly earth medicine. Every other foliar application I added aloe.
> 
> View attachment 3378355
> 
> just got a foliar spray of natural mistik


Very Nice! Lovely strain. Haven't got to smoke any so far. Couple more weeks out on mine

I'm about to put some pics of my fireballs up in the Breeders Boutique thread.

Any chance for some close ups on your flowering Fireballs Mo? I have a sativa pheno, looks quite different then you guy's

Took a big wiff after squeezing some buds and it's just pure pinesol floor cleaner funk. I've gotten all sorts of different smells of her in flower, but she smelled way sweeter up until this week.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 23, 2015)

That Cherry Pie male sounds very interesting. 

I have a cheese male and an OG18xSkunk male in the stable.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

Fireballs flower:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2015)

Another FB flower/cola:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

I missed something, what was up with the BSB male? He hermed? I never saw any sacs from any of my BSB's, I have the purple pheno and had the green one. Never saw the pink one so maybe it was that one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

lovely night shot that Mo!

I still have loads of unreleased BSB crosses and some originals I gifted highlander to make more with.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2015)

First row of crossmembers are attached to the screen room!





The electric staple gun just is not cutting it. I need something more powerful. Time to go to the hardware store!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 25, 2015)

That looks awesome Mo!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Epic, you doing it all by yourself?.... Must have some help.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 25, 2015)

where's the ducks Mo?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

We got a place Mo and will move in Friday. Keep up the good work and get ready for some clones to migrate south for the summer.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> First row of crossmembers are attached to the screen room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic!


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Mo,

New cloner came in, we'll see how long it takes for the roots to come in!

The instructions said to keep the pump spraying constantly? Seems like too much? How do you guys run your pumps? And with what kind of timer?



I got the 32site, and have loaded it up with about 15 GG#4 cuttings.

More cuttings to take soon but want to see if it works before putting any more in.

Thanks for talking with me about the cloner, and hope the ducks are well.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

@a senile fungus - Yes keep it running 24/7. 
@BobBitchen is the expert with this system. Check out his thread. He posts all of his secrets there 
Using ProTekt in the water is a big key.

@Dr.D81 - Great news!!! Are you in Eugene?

The ducks were just visiting. Now we have a stray cat I call Tom Cruise.

The screen room has the new screen attached! I had to get a new staple gun. The thing is so fast and light!













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 26, 2015)

That looks hella cool Mo...can't wait to see it when your done


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks! It is nice to be making progress again. Of course it is 100 degrees out today so no bueno for working outside.


----------



## fumble (Mar 26, 2015)

Hole Lee Chit! I thought my 85 here today was bad! Summer is going to be brutal!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hey Mo,
> 
> New cloner came in, we'll see how long it takes for the roots to come in!
> 
> ...


Im gonna try modifying a normal 24 hr timer, got the idea from ebays panda timers. Brb, hardware store trip.


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Im gonna try modifying a normal 24 hr timer, got the idea from ebays panda timers. Brb, hardware store trip.


Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

What mod are you going to perform? Are you going to make is a 15 minute timer?


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 26, 2015)

http://hackaday.com/2011/09/09/repeat-timer-hacked-for-35-minute-hydroponic-cycles/

Looks to be modified to 35minutes per cycle, each tab is maybe 50seconds..


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Gotta go to home depot tomorrow, this small local hardware store didnt have the special screwdriver to open the timers up. They all has tamper proof screws. I used to do calibration in the navy, they dont want it opened because messing with it on the inside at all will surely change the timing, and its meant to be a 24 hr deal. 

First I was going to build a timer with components that I have and an old timer, but then I found the panda timer on ebay. Now Im gonna modify the old one I have


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What mod are you going to perform? Are you going to make is a 15 minute timer?


As long as the gear ratios give me something close to 1 min timing, it can just run like a while loop.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

You can just use a 24 and have it go on/off every 15 minutes.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2015)

Why are you going to cycle it? With 24 hr on cycle BobBitchen gets roots in 3-5 days.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Why are you going to cycle it? With 24 hr on cycle BobBitchen gets roots in 3-5 days.


I dont get that at all. They dont die and they dont root. I think needs some air


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

The screen room's looking good Mo.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> The screen room's looking good Mo.


I need cloner help. Some root well, but some hardly any roots or just the white bumps before the roots.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

I try and keep it pretty simple,
non PH'ed tap water, my cloner res is about 3gals,I add 5 ml kln
&10ml pro tekt , I also dip in cheap hormone powder just cause . But straight tap seems to work well also
my water, if I remember is it the high 8's pH & also in the 800's ppm.
sprayer on 24/7 
I use t5's at 18", 18/6 
I change the res at about 7 days to straight tap

then I ignore for a week,
seems to work well for me, close to 100% usually.
Good luck bro


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I need cloner help. Some root well, but some hardly any roots or just the white bumps before the roots.


@BobBitchen is the one to talk to about cloner ?'s I was told.

What are your water temps?

How much light and how far away?


Edit: and just look who chimed in 25seconds before me lol


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

My temp, ( last I checked) hovers at 76f


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Never had this many issues before but they just wont root, well some of them. Still just sitting there. Usually bout 2 weeks and roots are full. 
Its really weird but they are not dying, started yellowing up. 
My question now is would 30 min off be too long for the cuts to be exposed to air?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Never had this many issues before but they just wont root, well some of them. Still just sitting there. Usually bout 2 weeks and roots are full.
> Its really weird but they are not dying, started yellowing up.
> My question now is would 30 min off be too long for the cuts to be exposed to air?


I don't know, i'v always gone 24/7 , and with a HEALTHY mother,
14 days max, full roots.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I don't know, i'v always gone 24/7 , and with a HEALTHY mother,
> 14 days max, full roots.


Whenever anyone says they have trouble cloning the first question I ask is "How healthy are your moms?" 

I clone in rockwool and get 100 % in 7 - 10 days. Every single variety, even hard to clone ones.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I have cloned in rockwool, peat plugs, aero, toilet paper, never got roots that fast. Usually 10 days they start popping out and by about 14 days they are fully rooted. But now like 1 month in aero and hardly the white bumps. I just took a new set from like 4 different mothers also 1 week ago.
Right now
72 degrees
7.2 ph
straight water


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 26, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Whenever anyone says they have trouble cloning the first question I ask is "How healthy are your moms?"
> 
> I clone in rockwool and get 100 % in 7 - 10 days. Every single variety, even hard to clone ones.


YEA, i'd say it's probably the most important too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> YEA, i'd say it's probably the most important too?


Been cloning the same moms perpetually for a long time, there is absolutely no reason for my dog mom to not be super healthy, as she was just re-freshed.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

I had one that just got a knob and never rooted. If I had more time to spend on it I would have made some cuts in the knob to see if it would shoot out some roots. The cutting had one of those hollow straw type of stems.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

The purple roots were from my new neem.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Same knobs on some, I actually just cut them off a few days ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 27, 2015)

if the stem has a straw like center and air gets in it it'll never root in my experience. looks like you have enough spares though mo!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 27, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I have cloned in rockwool, peat plugs, aero, toilet paper, never got roots that fast. Usually 10 days they start popping out and by about 14 days they are fully rooted. But now like 1 month in aero and hardly the white bumps. I just took a new set from like 4 different mothers also 1 week ago.
> Right now
> 72 degrees
> 7.2 ph
> straight water


Just curious man, but why not stick with something you know and have success with like rockwool?

After two weeks if I have clones that don't show roots I dump them.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @a senile fungus - Yes keep it running 24/7.
> @BobBitchen is the expert with this system. Check out his thread. He posts all of his secrets there
> Using ProTekt in the water is a big key.
> 
> ...


Mo what was the original studs that make a roof kinda was that a green house structure?? i alwayed wounderd heard outdoors have to have a hard inclosure by law but im not shure??


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Just curious man, but why not stick with something you know and have success with like rockwool?
> 
> After two weeks if I have clones that don't show roots I dump them.


More space in veg closet, and I need a lot of clones. I have done aero before, its way better than humid-domes, imo. Like I said some rooted and some didnt, this is just some weird shit. If the rest dont root, I am gonna just plant em and put em under the dome, but still think they will root.
So far I got 5 like this planted already, the one one the right have been in there for over 3 weeks.
On the left a fresh set.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

If you don't have roots in 5 days there is something wrong with the plant. The only time I have had trouble getting a clone to root was when it was too far along in flower or I had a mite problem.

Here is what these looked like when I started them:



Then a day later:




Four days later:



Seven days later:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

I think it took seven days because I had mites. When I started treating them and using a mild foliar feed they started growing roots well.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Just found this! Wish I had gone!

Dave Grohl's Birthday Bash at the Fabulous Forum 01-10-15







https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuCfsKAUsdbRvRc3xGtox8jpoN5bpqVBX

TGIF!!!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2015)

Mohican has left the building and is lost in his headphones 







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont see roots til day 8-9. They take off after that. Fireballs had roots after 5 days. Quantum kush took over 2 weeks. It depends on strain for how long it takes

water temp is a huge factor. I have a 15 min timer on the pump. Not to drown the cuts. And keep the pump from getting hot.

I have air stones going and keep frozen water bottles in the resi. The roots seem to grow faster when the water is colder. The air stones prevent slime. plus oxygen. If you forget to plug the pump back in. Any cuts with roots in the water below wont suffer with the air stones going.

I also foliar twice a day for humidity and nutes.

I dont do resi changes. I just add more water.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Its gotta be mites then, found some in there. Its the only real explanation for the results. I treated all rooms again last night. 
Just had a dream about webs.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 27, 2015)

The worst time I had cloning was when I had Root aphids and plants were dudding. I found that if the plant had turned dud it wouldn't root.

I have thought about trying those aero cloners but I get 100% almost every time in 1.5inch rockwool cubes. And I take 100+ every 30 days or so. If it ain't broke, and all that.


----------



## hyroot (Mar 27, 2015)

who has l.a. Con clones. I think I may have mixed them.up with 9lb. I dont have l.a. Con at all. The l.a. Con I got were in flower.so I had to reveg. So the next round of clones grew differently. No big indica leaves. Doesn't have that spearmint / kush smell. The one I thought is l.a. con smells like grape fun dip. Kinda bummed now...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

The LA Con has different smells under different conditions.

LA Con with Camellia flower mulch (the worms love it!).





I only got cloner issues when I used air stones. My air pump runs hot and blows hot bubbles and heats the res. When I started following Bob's method I had perfect results except for the knobby FOUR clone.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 28, 2015)

I gotta say. I don't think this LA con we all have is really LA Con. 

I have it and everyone is welcome to the cut.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I gotta say. I don't think this LA con we all have is really LA Con.
> 
> I have it and everyone is welcome to the cut.


Mine came out with a unique smell & taste, & worked for me 
different grow styles systems influence outcome I believe .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> More space in veg closet, and I need a lot of clones. I have done aero before, its way better than humid-domes, imo. Like I said some rooted and some didnt, this is just some weird shit. If the rest dont root, I am gonna just plant em and put em under the dome, but still think they will root.
> So far I got 5 like this planted already, the one one the right have been in there for over 3 weeks.
> On the left a fresh set. View attachment 3381856


I just bought a 5 gallon aero cloner and my clones are going on 3 weeks with little ass roots my water temp is cold and so is the surrounding air, I dipped in rooting gel and in my rez I add 8 drops of bleach and a tiny bit of gh micro and bloom and I keep it on 24/7 the whole reason I bought this thing was to get roots faster I don't have any problems in rockwool or rapid rooters and so far this thing sucks, so I got a fishtank heater comeing and im going to do 15 mins on and 15mins off and im going to use conex soulition in the rez with just straight tap and see if that helps if not im throwing this shit across the yard


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

It's also what i'v been smoking all morning....


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 28, 2015)

I got these roots about 14 days in and they havet grown since and now the leaves are starting to die and turn yellow and I think the roots are getting slimey and brown not real bad but enough which I don't know how that's possible with bleach in there and no light leaks and sum of them I stripped the outter plant material off and none of them rooted at all


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> I just bought a 5 gallon aero cloner and my clones are going on 3 weeks with little ass roots my water temp is cold and so is the surrounding air, I dipped in rooting gel and in my rez I add 8 drops of bleach and a tiny bit of gh micro and bloom and I keep it on 24/7 the whole reason I bought this thing was to get roots faster I don't have any problems in rockwool or rapid rooters and so far this thing sucks, so I got a fishtank heater comeing and im going to do 15 mins on and 15mins off and im going to use conex soulition in the rez with just straight tap and see if that helps if not im throwing this shit across the yard


I bought my cloner cause I'm a lazy fucker & got tired of misting all day.
I
when I first bought my cloner, I tried a few different nute/hormone combinafios,with not much sucess, I talked to the owner of the cloner co.
and he told me to clean the cloner, suggested h2o2 , no bleach.
then use straight tap water, nonPH'd, I listened, and as hard as it was not to fuck with em, I was getting nubs at bout 5 days, ànd full, ready for bags by day 14.
I read a bunch of threads on other sites, and heard good things about KLN, ànd pro tekt and have stared add a small amount & still 100%.
as for my temps, I live by the coast in LA so it's mild, my water temp stays at 76 f .


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

this is what I get at 14 days with KLN, Pro tekt, & tap water







sorry for the thread jack Mo..


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Iv been lurking in your threads for awhile worm & your shit is some of the best Iv seen bro.
maybe its the cloner, sprayer volume & such ?
The one I use is very cheap, its Clone King : http://www.amazon.com/Clone-King-Aeroponic-Cloning-Machine/dp/B008NRQJC0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427572149&sr=8-1&keywords=clone+king I think $85 shipped.
24 or 36 site, I DIY'ed a 16 site for bigger pucks.
but the fucker just works


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Mar 28, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Mine came out with a unique smell & taste, & worked for me
> different grow styles systems influence outcome I believe .


I gotta try and dial it in. I have mostly been focusing on the Cherry Pie lately.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I gotta try and dial it in. I have mostly been focusing on the Cherry Pie lately.


The CP is legit . ..


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow! You guys were as busy as I was today!

@bigworm6969 - Are you using any air stones or bubbles? I tried that and it made my water too hot. Now I just use Bob's method and it works!

I also am just using a couple of T5HO bulbs. Temps in the cab are around 76.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2015)

*Garden Update*

Got another row of wood up on the screen room today!


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Mar 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Wow! You guys were as busy as I was today!
> 
> @bigworm6969 - Are you using any air stones or bubbles? I tried that and it made my water too hot. Now I just use Bob's method and it works!
> 
> ...


throw frozen water bottles in there. The water pumps heats up the water too. That's why I use a 15 min timer on the pump.

I use an 18w Cree a21 led bulb in a clamp light from home depot

that jurple has gotten pretty colorful since I was there.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2015)

Looking nice MO, the yard is realy coming into spring well . That screen room is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks man - it's going to be very cool!

Started collecting seeds from FOUR. It is a weirdly structured plant and actually had some hairs on it still in some of the deeper flowers. Not sure what to think about her. She seemed to reveg after flowering in January.

She was half full of seeds just dropping off of her because of how done they are and others were green or didn't even have seeds! I let her go long expecting her to brown up and finish but she just kept going. Maybe I can work on a perpetual canna plant. It just keeps producing flowers 

This is her from March 12th:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> this is what I get at 14 days with KLN, Pro tekt, & tap water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2015)

hahaha that's crazy my massage is in bob post clicl to expand to read my posts I coulnt do that again if I tried


----------



## Socalrob (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Mohican, like what you're doing with the greenhouse. Me and my friend are running beans from the hr and bell- la con packs, mostly at his house because he has a large tent and backyard. My backyards reserved for males and a few select females. I'm crossing some sincity strains. My plants are doing great outside in this weather. 
This may sound crazy but I'm getting too much bud coming in between growing and samples given to me so im going to try some hash making and I keep watching hyroot making rosin and I'm looking at that too. My backyard is small but still gives me a lot of room to play with things. I just harvested 4 plants I had outside that finished nicely in this weather. Take care, have fun with your project.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Rob! Sounds like you have a nice farm going too!

Check out Frenchy and Matt Rize on Youtube for ice water hash making tutorials. Dry ice works great too if you don't mind getting sticky dust everywhere!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 30, 2015)

13 soaking


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude! Those are going to be fun! Can't wait to see them


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> 13 soaking
> View attachment 3384093 View attachment 3384094


Your seeds are playing Snake! Loved that game


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

My indoor girls are hanging in there!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Some pics from the garden:

LA Con Top:



Stray seedlings!







Maku BX in the dirt:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Another couple of stray plants growing under Sangria:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2015)

Some night shots with the flash:




















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 31, 2015)

what is the male Mo ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Jaki (Jilly Bean x Paki Punch)


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

damn Mo, moving right along in here  Your screen room is looking nice. You could have your own aviary in there  I love your night shots...they my fave kind


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks - me too!

These are some of the old Malawi tree:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

thanks Mo! you know I love that girl


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My indoor girls are hanging in there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They looks good. You gave me an idea for a present for you. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Oooooo - I like presents!

I need to leave for a bit. Need to get a new car battery for my old VW and I need to buy clothes for my new in-office job.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I need to buy clothes for my new in-office job.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


What???!!!! NO way


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Start work tomorrow


----------



## SomeGuy (Mar 31, 2015)

Salt mines for you just like @Javadog and I?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2015)

Yup!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 31, 2015)

Within 24 hrs looks like 100% germ. At least 10/13


----------



## fumble (Mar 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Start work tomorrow


Right on Mo! Congratulations


----------



## OutofLEDCloset (Mar 31, 2015)

Malawi spears look dangerous. Thats a sick plant.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Start work tomorrow



Just wanted to wish you a happy first day and all! Take care MO!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 1, 2015)

Have fun Mo, hope the new grind isn't to bad.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @a senile fungus - Yes keep it running 24/7.
> @BobBitchen is the expert with this system. Check out his thread. He posts all of his secrets there
> Using ProTekt in the water is a big key.
> 
> ...


Where did you buy it and what kind is it? I will need one of those to make some plant benches. Good work on the screen area. That ought to keep out the vermin. GT


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2015)

Senco. I got it at the hardwood shop near the Santa Ana train station. You should see the wood slabs they have there. Made me salivate!

Work is great so far. Started Wednesday, Thursday is a partial day and then we have (Good) Friday off!

Next week is going to suck!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 2, 2015)

Glad to hear things started off well Mo. Hopefully next week won't be to bad.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great to hear MO!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 3, 2015)

May suck having to work but sucks a lot less than not working. Glad you are back on the horse Mo. Thanks for the info too. Guess you will only have the weekends to get together now. GT


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks all! It is good to working again. So many things need to get done! It is worse than the garden!

I noticed something cool today. I was trying different nutes from HomeDepot that are labeled as organic. I still think Espoma is the best.

I found a new one made by the Alaska Fish people that is a solid.







The thing is that it looks like rabbit food when you pour it out. Little green pellets. I poured some on different plants that seemed a bit deficient. When you water it the pellets get bigger and look more like sawdust pellets and they expand to four times their original size!

Today when I was touring the garden I noticed a difference in one of the plants. Can you see it?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is a comparison:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad you are liking the job so far Mo. That is a huge difference in the color on that plant. Do you mix those pellets into the soil as a moisture retention? Or they just sit on top and you water them in?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't mix them in but I would recommend doing that


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

I am chopping down all of the plants today and I brought the clones outside for some food and sun.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 4, 2015)

I will be making soil for my 20 gal pots next weekend. I am spraying today and next weekend for bugs. Get an early start. I will try to select seeds for this years grow tonight or tomorrow nite. Then its pop time for the start of the outdoor grow. Need to get my house painted too so I dont have to deal with people in my backyard. I will start a thread and hope you all pop in once in awhile. GT


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2015)

Missing plants:




Rack:












Clones




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Apr 4, 2015)

nice  I love your screened room Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 5, 2015)

happy bunny foo.foo everyone


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

Hope you had a good one HR!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2015)

I got the second row of screen up today! It is starting to feel like a room!

My pyro daughter made me burn some of the branches from the Christmas tree in the fire tonight. She was giddy!

Had a great day. The Jesus OG oil in my coffee was a big help 

Night peeps!
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

Picture of the new screen:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

Time to build a scaffold.


----------



## bf80255 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Picture of the new screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a beautiful setup my friend, your a fortunate man.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Picture of the new screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if that will keep out the frickin moths?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Time to build a scaffold.


OMG!!! Accident alert!!!! Actually safer than the ladder


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

The BT keeps the caterpillars away. The bigger moths and butterflies can't get through. The wasps and bees can get through. I am still working on a way for some of the birds to still get in or I may just add chickens.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2015)

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2015)

jeez that looks like a bad game of kerplunk haha

great plan on the chuck chucks. nothing tastier than your own well fed eggs for breakfast IMO.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2015)

How's the house coming? Are you moved in yet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

on the cusp man, working full time and trying to renovate and not just eat and sleep in-between is straining us. physically financially and mentally. I still feel like burning it to the ground and running off into the night. 

Laying tiles in a month then kitchen bathroom and we're in. be another couple of months minimum.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

Where are you staying while this is all going on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

rented place across town.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn! Two payments and construction work. Are you working an extra job?

Hang in there brother - it is all going to be worth it. When we moved in here I was doing the same thing and then my wife and I fought over our daughter's school project that needed to be built. I lost it and punched a door. This house has hardwood doors. Shattered my little finger. Seems pretty stupid now.

Take pictures every time you go to the new house. You will thank me later 

Cheers,
Stupid Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah I'm dealing other peoples shitty weed, that's my third job after fulfilment for BB and my 9-5. I've quit drinking for a while just to give us some extra play. GF is a student so not on a great wage. breaking point is approaching. dude, she's seeing a stress councillor as her boss is a lunatic pressure freak. she told me the other day I was in her 'stress diary' quite a bit. damn near broke my heart man. feels like I can't tell her my worries now. 

holding it together is just about all i can do. I'm already a bit screw loose so going crazy isn't an option haaha

I do take pics man, it's looking a lot more like a house just with an undercoat. finish line approaches though. I just keep reminding myself a helluva lot of folks have it much worse than us.

Cheers Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

Tell her to find a better job. Dickhead bosses suck. I told one to fuck off and walked out the door. Best feeling ever. My daughter went through the same thing. She thought she needed to take the abuse. She would come home utterly wrecked from his crap. I walked her through how to talk to him and the next day she got in his face and told him where to stick it! I love that girl 

My wife is a saint. When I get her mad I know it is some bad shit!

Hugs are the best cure for stress. Foot rubs and back rubs will score some major points too.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

Totally what I was thinking Mo, I'll ask her for a back rub tonight! hahaha

I hear you man. Unfortunately my lady is halfway to becoming Dr so quitting uni now means paying them a fortune and career suicide so on we go grinning and bearing it! 

I've told several bosses where to go and walked. It is an awesome feeling, scary and great in the same breath. I'm a little old for going back to my folks now mind haha and they turned my room into a guitar room/office anyway lol. 

I'm finding weed and music to be a great release. I was so angry and stressed this AM with allsorts of things. quick bong and some toots n the maytals and I was cured.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

How cool! What kind of Dr? Medical is a whole different ball of hell wax. Must bow to the gods!

Glad to hear that you sorted it all out. Sounds like you are ready for that back rub hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2015)

cancer research man. She's deffo the brains of the outfit!

not quite sorted but better for sure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

Damn Don that sounds tough man! I hope it all gets sorted quickly. 
Mo I haven't taken that crap in years. When I left the Army I swore not to ever do it again


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

How is the new place Doc? Kids getting settled?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2015)

When I started posting here back in 2012, I had some cool stuff going on. Photobucket messed up my links so those old threads are missing pictures. I have revived those threads and added the pictures.

*Mohican's 2012 Season*


*Mohican's 2012 Indoor Malawi*



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> How is the new place Doc? Kids getting settled?


Doing great! They get to go to the parks a lot, and play with the kids. We have three with in two blocks of the house


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 11, 2015)

I gotta say Mo, I love your work. Love seeing all your girls around your yard, I'd love to do that! Your greenhouse is coming along real nice too man  
So much love in this thread and it's really nice to see as a lot on here turn to shit slinging real quick, you bring good karma mate and I hope good karma comes your way in return!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mo getting my first back yard plants ready to go out next week
  
Hope you are having a great weekend buddy!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2015)

@eastcoastmo - thanks man! Right back at you!

@Dr.D81 - What strains are they?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @eastcoastmo - thanks man! Right back at you!
> 
> @Dr.D81 - What strains are they?


Those are some autos @Canon made and have some more in black buckets that are female seeds 4x seed weed that DC sent me. There are 11 autos total I will be putting out. I won't pop the ones for the light dep till I get home from the BBQ. You going to this one?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2015)

I would start putting any sativa strains out now. I just put @Javadog 's Purple Haze out today. One of my flowering seeded female sativas is starting to reveg!

No BBQ unless there is a miracle between now and next weekend!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

That sucks, but maybe we can see you some time before the fall one. As for the sats we are going to hold off on them till next year. We are going to have to scog and light dep the outdoor to keep it out of site. I am going to put a Cindy Snacks ( c99 x sinmints ) out and it will be the most sativa heavy thing to go.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 12, 2015)

From what I've seen even the longest flowering SinD snacks pheno I had was only 10 weeks. The others were all about 8.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

Right on TC! Good to Know bro


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2015)

Garden Tour

Transplanted the Ace Purple Haze clone from @Javadog out side today!



North Garden






Jurple




LA Con in the Worm Bin






9 pound hammer micro clones crossed with Paki and Locomotion




Revegging Maku Thick






Maku Dirt




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 12, 2015)

I have gotten about a third of the way through the Fireballs crossed with Paki Punch.

The smell is amazing! Old school kine smell 

This is going to take forever!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 13, 2015)

Man, you have the best garden Mo, so jealous! 
If I had a pool, I reckon my mrs would go a lot easier on my growing ha ha. 
Your girls look awesome mate


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have gotten about a third of the way through the Fireballs crossed with Paki Punch.
> 
> The smell is amazing! Old school kine smell
> 
> This is going to take forever!


Ugh!!! That is what I am looking for! Something old school that reminds me of when my dad and his buddies were smoking and I wasn't supposed to know! Only thing that I have had that brought me close to that was Monkey Paw. And I doubt that I will ever find that strain!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 13, 2015)

How is the screen room comin Mo ?
the north garden looks great


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2015)

The blueberries and avocados are very happy! Construction has not moved forward from Easter. I need to build a scaffold and I have not designed it yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The blueberries and avocados are very happy! Construction has not moved forward from Easter. I need to build a scaffold and I have not designed it yet.


You should look for used scaffold on c-list mo. It would be easy to buy one setup and just move it around. my 2cents. 

Garden looks great man! You gonna stop making seeds and grow some sensi flowers this summer?  I hope your well my friend.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2015)

howdy Mohican
u even grow Afictionado or smoke it?
looks expensive.
the seeds come packed like a wedding ring.
id be interested in making some top shelf hash with seeds from this breeder.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 13, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> howdy Mohican
> u even grow Afictionado or smoke it?
> looks expensive.
> the seeds come packed like a wedding ring.
> id be interested in making some top shelf hash with seeds from this breeder.


 LOVE their packaging.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2015)

its kinda overboard , looks like a Rolex watch or something should come in it. Looks like its for the rich and famous like Beyoncé and JayZ. . I emailed them , that's the only way to get a price . And their website looks so elitist. It makes me think you have to PROVE yourself as a great grower to even purchase a seed.
IF they were down to earth they would just send it in a walnut.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 13, 2015)

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetruth/2014/07/07/yup-this-is-a-24k-gold-blunt-from-aficionado-seeds/

Those aficianado goes are making some bank. 

I want that Pinot Noir frenchy raves about lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 13, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its kinda overboard , looks like a Rolex watch or something should come in it. Looks like its for the rich and famous like Beyoncé and JayZ. . I emailed them , that's the only way to get a price . And their website looks so elitist. It makes me think you have to PROVE yourself as a great grower to even purchase a seed.
> IF they were down to earth they would just send it in a walnut.


I have seen a few things on them and the genetics are supposed to be really good. I just refuse to pay that much to play!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 13, 2015)

I jus wanna make the Pinot Noir hash that frenchy makes too. That real dark Chocholate hash that he says only comes from their strains. BUt I don't want to have to put together a fuckin resume to get some , u know whada mean man, can u dig?


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

I can already tell by the packaging that its not in my budget. LOL!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2015)

I think they are in the 250 range if I remember correctly. I had wanted to buy some last season when they got released, but the only option was from a few clubs in Cali. I would choke down the price if I could get my hands on them. ALL the pictures I've seen of their genetics look insane, and frenchy speaks very highly of the plants.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 13, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> I think they are in the 250 range if I remember correctly. I had wanted to buy some last season when they got released, but the only option was from a few clubs in Cali. I would choke down the price if I could get my hands on them. ALL the pictures I've seen of their genetics look insane, and frenchy speaks very highly of the plants.



Speaking of genetics. I never got those from jig. lost in translation so-to-speak. lol no worries really though. I have so much running right now. I think I may pop a few new types late summer and do a fall run outdoors again. I wont be doing a true outdoor till we buy a place though.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The blueberries and avocados are very happy! Construction has not moved forward from Easter. I need to build a scaffold and I have not designed it yet.


Check ReadyRents on Harbor in CM. They rent scaffolding. GT


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Speaking of genetics. I never got those from jig. lost in translation so-to-speak. lol no worries really though. I have so much running right now. I think I may pop a few new types late summer and do a fall run outdoors again. I wont be doing a true outdoor till we buy a place though.


Well I'll get some to you bud  shoot me your info and I'll eventually get a package in the mail just not gonna promise it when. In the mean time they are in a few other hands out your way now, so perhaps you'll be able to score some like that. I really can't wait to see some others running them.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2015)

A good sativa will give you that nice chocolate hash flavor. The Mulanje definitely did. Chocolate Thai was always a good producer of the cocoa scent.

CA are some amazing people who have lovingly cared for some heirloom '70s strains up in the wilderness of Northern Cali. They are on Facebook.

I met Leo at the cup in 2014 and he is a great person to talk to about their wares. In one of the older Weed Nerd videos there is a visit to their farm. It is an education.

Frenchy can also give you some good info about what they have going on. There is a lime pheno that is super sour.

As for the scaffolding - I can rent it but, that means I need to work quickly (dangerous proposition). 
The ones for sale on CL are fine but what am I going to do with it when I am done? 

If I build a wooden one from plywood, 4x4s and 2x4s, I can reuse the lumber for my giant worm bin /trough planter and my potting workbench when I am done. I have a nice piece of marble counter top I have been saving for the workbench.

I am in fourth gear at work now and things are really taking off. I have a call with the FDA tomorrow 

Good night!
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

jeez I don't want to piss on anyone but thats like putting a pair of converse in a louboutin box. it's still a pair of shoes. 

in the classic words of NWA 'don't believe the hype!'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2015)

gawd dayum boy! those shoes be EXPENSIVE!!. u would catch me DEAD in them, they look terribly uncomfortable and for high maintenance chicks with major insecurity issues.lololol or one of them Hollywood biotches.

got an email back from the Afictionatos.. the PInot Noir strain wont be available until next year but she said all her strains are good for hash, im sure they are.

I don't think just a sativa will give a good chocolate flavor, my Super Lemon Haze certainly did not, although it is a heavy Lemon Skunk pheno. Frenchy said the dark is def strain dependent and that Pinot Noir will get that dark, so im going to wait for that strain, Im not lookin for the chocolate flavor but the deep chocholate colour in the end product of the hashishes colour.

Good luck with your scaffolding project Mohican, stay safe and have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2015)

It isn't so much that they are just another seed being packaged nicely. The seeds are some pre-monsanto, pre-skunkman hybridized and altered crap. Real deal old-school genetics.

If you want to try some Pinot DAT, you can get the Cuvee from TGA. It is a cross between Pinot Noir and Space Queen (Black Berry Kush X Romulan X Cinderella 99).


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah CA is about the only company I would consider paying those premium prices, and its all because of the genetics, not the packaging. The packaging is just to do the genes justice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It isn't so much that they are just another seed being packaged nicely. The seeds are some pre-monsanto, pre-skunkman hybridized and altered crap. Real deal old-school genetics.
> 
> If you want to try some Pinot DAT, you can get the Cuvee from TGA. It is a cross between Pinot Noir and Space Queen (Black Berry Kush X Romulan X Cinderella 99).


see man that's my prob there. We're all standing on our grow forefathers work, why charge hundreds for it.. I know this sounds harsh but I hope some one gets a wicked male n makes it affordable for the masses. Just my feels mind


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2015)

Or backcrosses the Cuvee hint hint


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2015)

oh yeah that Cuvee sounds like the fuckin BOMB man!
my dispensary has3 pack in stock!! WHOO HOO!!
im pickin some up today and will get some seed pix for ya later buddy.
Thanks for the lead MOHICAN, u rock brotha!. That Pinot Noir is clone only so who know if I can ever get it. The cross with the Space Queen sounds FANOMINAL!! grow a monster scrog and turn it all to HASHISH!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 14, 2015)

That cuvee does look damn good mo.  Where do we buy local out here?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2015)

I have only seen TGA at Buds and Roses in Studio City. I usually go to the cup to refill my yearly TGA supply.

T. Curtis from the Hunters of the Dank videos with Frenchy is the California TGA rep. I can ask him for some other names.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Apr 14, 2015)

I would just like some Pinot Noir lol  QUOTE="Dr.Amber Trichome, post: 11502630, member: 307078"]I jus wanna make the Pinot Noir hash that frenchy makes too. That real dark Chocholate hash that he says only comes from their strains. BUt I don't want to have to put together a fuckin resume to get some , u know whada mean man, can u dig?[/QUOTE]
I


----------



## Joedank (Apr 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The blueberries and avocados are very happy! Construction has not moved forward from Easter. I need to build a scaffold and I have not designed it yet.


ladder in the middle of two boards??


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2015)

...had a most difficult time finding the seeds in the very very large TGA seed collection at the dispensary. must have had 50 strains in stock..Talk about poor packaging !TGA ranks high in that area... wow. I had to get the lazy budtender to come out behind his counter to help me locate them. I was really high and all the small writing and distracting graphics is a nightmare...
BUT I got em for 50 bucks 5 beans and happy to now have them in my collection now..
very happy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ...had a most difficult time finding the seeds in the very very large TGA seed collection at the dispensary. must have had 50 strains in stock..Talk about poor packaging !TGA ranks high in that area... wow. I had to get the lazy budtender to come out behind his counter to help me locate them. I was really high and all the small writing and distracting graphics is a nightmare...
> BUT I got em for 50 bucks 5 beans and happy to now have them in my collection now..
> very happy.
> View attachment 3395529
> ...


Wow those are some dark seeds DAT!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Is Jurple getting the mango, pineapple, citrus smell yet? 

Looks Just like mom big leaves yellowed quick and early.. 

I sent you a PM about the C99 and PH.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2015)

@FLkeys1 - Got it!

@Dr.Amber Trichome - You were motivated! Scored some of the good shit 

@fumble - I prefer Blanc de Noir!

The Maku "Thick" that is revegging has a new shoot popping out of a lower branch! I have never seen anything like this! It looked dead two weeks ago!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Apr 14, 2015)

Marketing marketing marketing.


----------



## fumble (Apr 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - Got it!
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome - You were motivated! Scored some of the good shit
> 
> ...


I am not much for the white wines....could have something to do with raiding my parents liquor cab when i was in high school lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

my next release from BB will come in a faberge egg and only be sold if the grower provides documentation of 10 years of growing quality dank. lmao reminds me of those doggies nuts seeds like £150 a pop. yields like 3lb lololol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 15, 2015)

i still have some of them doggie nuts from that elusive king doggie pimp Kevin Murphy .LOL!
best packaging of beans I even got, BY FAR, was from @Cindyguygrower .lmao
@Don Gin and Ton u know what I mean mate. that lad got some FUNKY style.lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

hahah you know it Ambz! I'm sending him some new things to play with soon. some experimental f1's of things 

Wonder what ever became of kevin murphy?!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2015)

It's all hype!

Look at the Purple hype - looks great but not very strong.
Look at the Cookies hype - most amazing buds ever! Although nobody really has it.
Look at the Cup hype - it won the cup so I need to have it!

Grow your own - make crosses and backcrosses - grow it outside so it can fully express its natural potential. Find something you love. Share it with your friends 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2015)

real truth talked!


Mohican said:


> Grow your own - make crosses and backcrosses - grow it outside so it can fully express its natural potential. Find something you love. Share it with your friends


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2015)

But outdoor can never be as good as indoor!! Just my opionon but the sun will always be better then any light bulb.. 
I have a dream that one day we will walk in to nurseries and there will be a section for cannabis plants, even at lowes and HempDepot.... LOL


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It's all hype!
> 
> Look at the Purple hype - looks great but not very strong.
> Look at the Cookies hype - most amazing buds ever! Although nobody really has it.
> ...


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It's all hype!
> 
> Look at the Purple hype - looks great but not very strong.
> Look at the Cookies hype - most amazing buds ever! Although nobody really has it.
> ...


Cloner is workin now
Who's thirsty?
Kool aid anyone?  Also @Mohican 8/13 made it into dirt. 7/13 made it to seedling. 2/13 death by feline. Pics of 5 very soon.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 18, 2015)

the tall one in the back is jurple. The other 3 are jaki. Probably another 2-3 weeks til they go into flower. That jurple will probably end up being the largest indoor plant I have ever grown.




the one in back is pre 98 bubba. The front one is fireballs #2. Just transplanted into 10 gals a couple days ago.



animal cookies. Just transplanted into 5 gals.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2015)

@shishkaboy - That shirt is bionic! Where did you get it? The cloner is rocking some healthy roots. What strain did you pop? Death by feline - when the cat likes it you know it is good! Kool-aid is looking frosty!

@hyroot - You garden is busting at the seams! You are going to have a stinky house  Have you changed up your nutes? Everything is so bright green!


I had some shitty news on Wednesday. My best friend who had beaten stage 4 colon cancer was killed by an infection. His boys are really taking it hard. I have been telling them funny stories about their dad that they have never heard before, and it seems to be lifting their spirits.

I am still in shock and my brain is unable to process things in a weird way. 

I had to call a mortuary to arrange to have him picked up from the hospital and taken to the crematorium. SO surreal!

I just went through all of this when my Father passed and I was able to handle it much better. There is no way the boys could have or should have had to deal with it.

So if I am a little strange for the next couple weeks...

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Socalrob (Apr 18, 2015)

I spent a fair amount of time deciding between the HR and blue power in the cup comp. I could tell the blue power was going to have some good bag appeal so I chose her but there's days i wish I chose the HR. Sorry to hear about your friend, very tough to deal with.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 18, 2015)

@Mohican sorry to hear about your friend. No nutes added yet. Just recycled soil. I did add compost and castings and canna mulch. Just seed sprout tea's and nutrient tea's Alfalfa / kelp / aloe / pro tekt. Foliars of natural mistik from dragon fly earth medicine and aloe. I'm thinking of adding gypsum and fish bone meal. Trying to get those crazy colors.

fyi Weed 3 with Sanjay Gupta on CNN is on tomorrow at 6:00 pm


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks man! I really want to smoke a fatty 

Are the Jaki plants all clones or from seed? If they are from seed - is there much difference between them?


----------



## hyroot (Apr 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Are the Jaki plants all clones or from seed? If they are from seed - is there much difference between them?


jakis and jurple are from seed. 2 are more indica. Huge leaves. Lots of branching out with very close nodes. 1 of them is slower than the other. That one is an iron / sulfur hog. The 3rd one has small short leaves with medium blades / fingers. But stretches a lot. Less branching out. All are very stinky. Skunk / kush smell from foliage and stem rub. I may need more filters when they flower.

the jurple seems to be just like tga's jillybean

I don't have any flowers. Just rosin from 3 star 25µ bubble. I'm 1-2 weeks from harvest. One locomotion looks like a 12 weeker. Sativas dont like those a51 panels.


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - That shirt is bionic! Where did you get it? The cloner is rocking some healthy roots. What strain did you pop? Death by feline - when the cat likes it you know it is good! Kool-aid is looking frosty!


A buddy just dropped this shirt off yesterday. Gonna wear it at the cup.
I popped the spider crosses. Jesus og x mulange?
its funny the cat never gave a problem with the plants, but they were all big plants. These were the first seedlings left out around him. He went to town on 2 of them, even pissed in one of the pots. I wanted to kick some cats butt, but he gets a little spray bottle treatment whenever he gets close to the closet, they hate spray bottles.


----------



## bf80255 (Apr 18, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> View attachment 3398480 I spent a fair amount of time deciding between the HR and blue power in the cup comp. I could tell the blue power was going to have some good bag appeal so I chose her but there's days i wish I chose the HR. Sorry to hear about your friend, very tough to deal with.


damn, I thought that blue power looked good! this fuckin thing is huge!


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your good friends passing Mo.
smokin' a fatty along with ya....


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - That shirt is bionic! Where did you get it? The cloner is rocking some healthy roots. What strain did you pop? Death by feline - when the cat likes it you know it is good! Kool-aid is looking frosty!
> 
> @hyroot - You garden is busting at the seams! You are going to have a stinky house  Have you changed up your nutes? Everything is so bright green!
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss Mo. I too just went through this with my older (by 1 year) sister who died of an infection. It is great of you to try to bring some happiness with the memories you have of your friend. Laughter is the best medicine. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 - Got it!
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome - You were motivated! Scored some of the good shit
> 
> ...


@Mo I have no idea how to PM you but if you want me to grow any of your crosses outside this year let me know. I also have some of my crosses for you to try out just need to know where and when if you are amicable. Let me know. GT


----------



## hyroot (Apr 18, 2015)

closeup of jurple. This thing is a beast



the largest jaki from the top


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 18, 2015)

I tottaly understand what you are saying. When my grandma passed it was hard but I dealt with it very well. When my brother inlaw passed away I was a basket case and could not even talk about it on the phone with family..

So sorry to hear of your loss.. 






Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - That shirt is bionic! Where did you get it? The cloner is rocking some healthy roots. What strain did you pop? Death by feline - when the cat likes it you know it is good! Kool-aid is looking frosty!
> 
> @hyroot - You garden is busting at the seams! You are going to have a stinky house  Have you changed up your nutes? Everything is so bright green!
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Apr 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - That shirt is bionic! Where did you get it? The cloner is rocking some healthy roots. What strain did you pop? Death by feline - when the cat likes it you know it is good! Kool-aid is looking frosty!
> 
> @hyroot - You garden is busting at the seams! You are going to have a stinky house  Have you changed up your nutes? Everything is so bright green!
> 
> ...


 So sorry to hear this Mo. Sending you tons of hugs hun.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you all for the good vibes!

@fumble - are you already home from the BBQ? Got any postable pictures? I wish I could have been there.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm sending u good vibes too mo! Your a good man. . Wishing u well from the foothills buddy! BTW. Were u interested in a cut of panama red for summer? I need to come visit sometime.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I had some shitty news on Wednesday. My best friend who had beaten stage 4 colon cancer was killed by an infection. His boys are really taking it hard. I have been telling them funny stories about their dad that they have never heard before, and it seems to be lifting their spirits.
> 
> I am still in shock and my brain is unable to process things in a weird way.
> 
> ...




It's good they have you there for them.


----------



## fumble (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah, home last night. Lots of work to do today. I neglected to snap even a single pic


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)

@SomeGuy - I would love one! How is the garden coming along?

I was busy today:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @SomeGuy - I would love one! How is the garden coming along?
> 
> I was busy today:
> 
> ...


DYI scaffolding. I like it! Go Mo!

GT


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 everybody!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @SomeGuy - I would love one! How is the garden coming along?
> 
> I was busy today:
> 
> ...



Good work. I like it mo. Have you tested it out? I am taking a round of cuts soon so I will make sure to take an extra of that. Blue dream too  Hope you have a decent monday and 4/20. Im at work. :-/


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @SomeGuy - I would love one! How is the garden coming along?
> 
> I was busy today:
> 
> ...


I will send my wife over there to inspect you scaffolding for OSHA violations. I cant even use the weed whacker without getting a violation. Be safe Mo. GT


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2015)

HAPPY 420! puff puff pass the C99, Bodhi Blueberry hills, OGKUSH, sUper Lemon HAZe SPliff sprikeld wit hash


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Apr 21, 2015)

medicated home made fries. home grown potatoes too


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazing 420 collage @Dr.Amber Trichome !

Yummy way to celebrate 420 @hyroot - I am very jealous!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 21, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Makus and Paki Male:




Paki Male:




Purple Haze and Jurple:




Jurple:




Maku Thick Reveg:








Maku Dirt:




Purple Haze clipping from transplant. Just stuck it in some Promix, watered it, and stuck it behind a bucket for shade:




Clone Cabinet:



They include two Rebar from Too Phat, a Cherry Pie from Bob/Doc, a GTH from Bob/Doc, a C99 from Bob/Doc, Fireballs BBQ/Grandpappy, Animal Cookies BBQ/Grandpappy, and a Paki Punch male from SomeGuy/Jozikins.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 22, 2015)

is that the jaki male I gave you or the paki @SomeGuy had ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Good catch! That is the Jaki male not the Paki male


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2015)

@Mohican so sorry to hear of your friend passing. You are doing a great thing for his kids, take the time to grieve with them. I hope your mind can find some peace. 
Some nice pics coming through in here, keep it up peeps


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks to all of you if I forgot to say it!

Mind is crap still. Big hole that won't seem to fill back in.

I was at the doctor yesterday getting a penicillin shot for a cat bite. Finger was looking like shit so I gave in and did the wait all day in the clinic and miss work fun. Ass is bruised now.

At least the finger looks better. The 18 year old Glenlivet is helping too


----------



## hyroot (Apr 22, 2015)

did you make any coconut oil with the sour tsunami leftovers after removing the seeds. If there was any flower material. That should help quite a bit.

that must of been one hell of a cat bite to need a shot. Freakin cat scratch fever lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn Mo, you aren't having a good week! I hope the finger heals quickly mate.


----------



## hyroot (Apr 23, 2015)

jaki



1 jaki branch



jurple



these are in 10 gals and your jurple is puny to my jurple muahahhahaha


btw I highly recommend using *Natural Mistik *for foliars. That stuff is awesome. It's all I use now. It is expensive. A little bit does go a very long way. I make 2 bottles a week and that's 1/2 tbsp total. So 1 pound should last almost 2 years. Theoretically.. I spray every other day.

Here


----------



## fumble (Apr 23, 2015)

Damn Mo...sorry for the bruised ass, man


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2015)

@fumble - Thanks! I don't remember ass shots hurting this much!

@hyroot - plants are looking spectacular! I would love a cut of each  I can't remember what I did with the Sour flowers! Doh!

My Jurple had a hard veg life in a funky super soil kashi mess that I totally winged. She is still a very pretty girl


----------



## hyroot (Apr 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - plants are looking spectacular! I would love a cut of each  I can't remember what I did with the Sour flowers! Doh!
> 
> My Jurple had a hard veg life in a funky super soil kashi mess that I totally winged. She is still a very pretty girl



For sure. I have that cherry pie male too. I want to breed with it but I'm probably not going to .


my current list of strains running

1. 9lb hammer
2. l.A. con ( i didn't mix that up i was trippin)
3. Locomotion
4. Quantum Kush
5. Sour Tsunami x querkle
6. Pre 98 Bubba
7. Fireballs #2
8. Jaki
9. Jurple
10. Animal Cookies
11. Marrionberry Kush
12. Mt. Rainier
13. Mint Chocolate Chip
14. Dark Side of the Moon
15. White Nighmare
16. Grape Lime Ricky (just sprouted)
17. Cherry Pie
18. Locktite (germ)
19. kona sunset (just sprouted)

In a couple weeks I'm getting cuts of Nightmare Cookies, Kobain Kush, and Adonis from @lemmy714

I have a lot of seeds to pop too.

also I have a paki x fireballs going outside. No sex showing yet.


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 23, 2015)

Dude. Your the man with strains. I did get w clone of fb1 to survive. So.. Once it gets bigger I will proliferate it to you. I have
Holy grail kush
Kosher kush
Skunk #1
Gohst train haze

Since I last saw you. Still have a bunch of others too including Mk ultra. And the xxx og which seems to have got healthier as it proliferates. 

Take care. We need to meet up soon. . Come have dabs.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 23, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Dude. Your the man with strains. I did get w clone of fb1 to survive. So.. Once it gets bigger I will proliferate it to you. I have
> Holy grail kush
> Kosher kush
> Skunk #1
> ...


That ghost train haze is some good shit.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks to all of you if I forgot to say it!
> 
> Mind is crap still. Big hole that won't seem to fill back in.
> 
> ...


@Mo that happened to my Dad. He go a small bite from a dog when he was handing out dog bones at the park one day. In about 48 hrs his hand looked like a lobster claw . . . all swollen up. Took him for the shot and it went back down. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Apr 24, 2015)

hyroot said:


> jaki
> 
> View attachment 3402272
> 
> ...


That stuff has caterpillar killer in it. Also love your Jaki.


hyroot said:


> For sure. I have that cherry pie male too. I want to breed with it but I'm probably not going to .
> 
> 
> my current list of strains running
> ...


Awesome list Hyroot


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

So I tried a new germination method I saw on the weed nerd with these Jesus og x mulages.
After I soaked them in a cup of water, I took all the ones that popped and just stuck the tap root in the dirt. Without burying the whole thing just the emerging root tip. This is how I will do it from now on. It seems like I get a little more stretch but usually a few dont make it up out the dirt, this way seems better any that I may be worried about breaking ground. When I transplant these I will just bury them a little deeper.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

The Mulanje and Jesus OG are both super vigorous strains and could be buried six inches deep and they would still find their way out! 

It looks like you got a nice mix of phenotypes.

What was the name I wrote on the pack? Was it Mary or Spider?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh - also make sure you clone them and grow out the clones. I have found that the clones really express more of the cool flavors and structures.


----------



## TWS (Apr 25, 2015)

Are you guy's having a BBQ ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not. I barely have time to walk outside for five minutes.


----------



## TWS (Apr 25, 2015)

Why are you making babies ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2015)

Everybody keeps giving me their males!

I have more seedlings popping up. I hate to yank them but I need to get my garden back to growing some known strains.

Hyroot gave me the Jaki male and he turned out amazing. I got a bag full of pollen from his flowers.

I will try and get some quick pics of the garden.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Mulanje and Jesus OG are both super vigorous strains and could be buried six inches deep and they would still find their way out!
> 
> It looks like you got a nice mix of phenotypes.
> 
> What was the name I wrote on the pack? Was it Mary or Spider?


Spider, def at least 2 phenos I can see kush traits in only one, but my fav has a great smell. Its the bottom one outside of the tray. I will be running even the males at least once with clone back ups, so dont worry, I will find the best this pack has to offer and report what pheno it is. I need a new male anyways.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 25, 2015)

another Mo made from seed outdoor grown. 
@Mohican 
"Smile"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2015)

what are your water restrictions like? are you gonna have to stop flushing the toilet and let your turds sit piled up before flushing like that Hollywood acress Megan Fox does?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

If it's yellow, let it mellow. If it's brown, flush it down.

@FLkeys1 - You grow the most healthy plants! That Smile looks very lush


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Dry garden:



Although we did have some sprinkles yesterday and today.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 26, 2015)

only use sprinklers twice a week and dont hose down driveway.

the drought hype is b.s. Only a small part of central Cali is hurting. All the water they talk about that's being uses up by agriculture. Is only water allocated for drinking / consumption. All those chemical plants use more water than what allowed for drinking water.

every area / county gets water from different places.

I live 110 miles from Mo and there's several basins where water is pulled from in the distance. Santa Ana basin, san Bernardino basin, big bear lake basin, Parris block basin, cochella basin. That's just within 110 miles. The salt on sea isn't what it used to be. But that dried up and became very polluted decades ago.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 26, 2015)

found my way over here mohican! Better late then never lol


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome PP!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2015)

OK - Quick rundown.

Cleaned the seeds out of the Fireballs flowers yesterday:




Garden pics:




























I just chopped down the Maku in the dirt - It smells like TGA Ace of Spades! It is making my whole house smell amazing!

Chopped the LA Con - smells like hamburger! What?

Chopped the top I left on the Maku tall last time.

The Bent stem is revegging!

There are seedlings popping up everywhere! Nooooooooooo!

Spent today trying to fix a clothes dryer and finally pronouncing it dead and going on a new dryer hunt. Picked one up at Costco. It wasn't cheap and it is making a funny noise (not funny).

Just finished installing it. Time to collapse!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2015)

hahahah seedlings everywhere.. nice pics, that onion is a great pic, what's the red medium ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2015)

what did ya cross the Fireballs with ?


----------



## Indian Spices (Apr 27, 2015)

this thread is on my watchlist  

good work mohican, I read some post of you, I like your attitude.. or how do you say that.. your mindset..? can I say that. 

I have a good feeling with you


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton - The red stuff is my dried up camellia flowers. I had a pile of them in the screen room and I kicked it over one day and it was full of worms. I figured if the worms love it I was going to put it in my worm bin. It is kind of dry for my liking. Did you notice the sprout in front of the LA Con (which is now chopped)? I think it is an avocado.

@BobBitchen - I don't know what you mean. No habla. These are not the droids you're looking for. Squirrel!

@Indian Spices - Thank you. My life is so full of stress I think I am going to start breathing fire! This place and my earth-connection with my garden are the only things keeping me together. Welcome. Where are you joining from?


----------



## papapayne (Apr 27, 2015)

looking awesome mo! nice cache of seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks @papapayne - They sure have some amazing color!


----------



## hyroot (Apr 27, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> what did ya cross the Fireballs with ?


paki punch

@Mohican. Lol squirrel. . I'm probably the only that got that.


----------



## Indian Spices (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah today life can be very stressful! the people should sit down and relax for some time more often!

but keep it up! I think you doing your thing very good! your garden speaks for itself!

I am a world traveler  at the moment I live in france


----------



## Indian Spices (Apr 28, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> This pheno smells mostly of the sour bubble. She not a 20% cut but shes no slouch either. The appeal more than makes up for the slightly lower potency. The problem with the strain is you have to veg it in a 5 gal for a month before you get a substantial yield. But its worth it.
> BSB
> View attachment 3337697 View attachment 3337698 View attachment 3337699 View attachment 3337700


it looks delicious! nothing I came across up to date... such purple phenos aren't that common in my region! 

I think my patients would kill for this bag appeal  hihi


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2015)

i know you and Frenchy took off your drainage tubes. He showed me his new outlet.
Im not sure why your so against the drainage tube. I relie on it very much as to show me the melted water level and if my machine is plugged and... it gets plugged A LOT!
ur garden looks lush, nice work out there.


----------



## bleuballz (Apr 28, 2015)

Smells like hamburger! 
Lmao! 
I just now got to that part, best part of my day so far.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Smells like hamburger??
You should call it in and out burger. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Hahahahaha! I was waiting for comments! 

It is not an appealing smell! I didn't even want to handle it very much, so I just threw the whole plant in the rack. I flipped it over yesterday. Now it is flat on both sides.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 28, 2015)

call it wimpy's


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

It smells like raw hamburger!


I'll call it "Mad Cow" 


or "Denny Crane" 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 28, 2015)

USDA Choice!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Mad picture dump time:

Mc LA Con:



Maku Dirt #2




The whole rack:




Trying to escape:




North Garden:












Worm Bin:




Blackberry flower:




Onion




Banana sprout:




Avocados:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gr865 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey Mo, 

Just dropped by to say hi, another great grow there my friend. 
I got the two Black Widows, one drying the other curing. I have 4 BW 1's under the HPS and 3 BW 2's under the LED, all at 6 weeks. BW 5's are very slow in flower and big stretch and thin cola's, but the fucking smell is amazzzzing. BW1 lovely cola, not as much stretch and quicker in flower, not a lot of fragrance yet, was nice in flower.

Going to stick around and see how they look once you do a good trim to them harvested buds.

GR


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome gr865 - These are all for seeds. Not sure whether I will keep any of the flowers. They are pretty degraded. I always find a few keepers.

The Fireballs flowers were perfect and then I crumbled them all up to get the seeds. The crumbles smell amazing and are curing. I am going to make some coconut oil with them and test their medicinal properties. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

My neighbor asked me over the wall whether I had any sativa strain seeds. I gave him a cured branch of seeded Maku to try. Can't wait to see what he thinks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 29, 2015)

fruit on the avacado's!!! woot woot! 

see what you mean about sprouts everywhere haha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2015)

Right! I found a couple more too!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Welcome gr865 - These are all for seeds. Not sure whether I will keep any of the flowers. They are pretty degraded. I always find a few keepers.
> 
> The Fireballs flowers were perfect and then I crumbled them all up to get the seeds. The crumbles smell amazing and are curing. I am going to make some coconut oil with them and test their medicinal properties.
> 
> ...


Not to toot my own horn but I told you so on the Fireball flowers.  I think it's the strain to have this season.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow Mo, those seeds are so dark! Nice work. Your garden is looking great too, if I had seedlings popping up everywhere my wife would have a fit ha ha.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 29, 2015)

How cool the banana has a baby.. You will know when mom is going to fruit when the new leaves come out smaller and smaller till the flower comes out..


----------



## fumble (Apr 29, 2015)

very nice Mo  I see all kinds of pretty things. Looks like there's a pineapple in one pic.

here's a hug hoping you feel better and less stressed


----------



## Joedank (Apr 30, 2015)

nice garden  that male looked PROUD damn .... 
really sorry to read of your buddy , he was lucky to have a friend such as you to help in a true time of need...*beblessed*


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2015)

i want some avocados they look really daank (picture me singing that) 


I have a bunch of corn seed if you wanna grow some corn too.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2015)

Morning all!
We are spreading his ashes this Sunday. He was the first person I ever medicated with. It was some Colombian Gold leaf. We laughed our asses off for hours. He said my hash was the only thing that made him feel better.

Group hug!

I can picture you singing it @hyroot - and I am singing right along with you!

Off to work.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Apr 30, 2015)

sour tsunami x querkle cbd pheno. Very grapey. Very pungent


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> sour tsunami x querkle cbd pheno. Very grapey. Very pungent
> 
> View attachment 3407945
> 
> View attachment 3407946


That's looking nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> sour tsunami x querkle cbd pheno. Very grapey. Very pungent
> 
> View attachment 3407945
> 
> View attachment 3407946


mmm mmm mmm  that looks beyond tasty


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> sour tsunami x querkle cbd pheno. Very grapey. Very pungent
> 
> View attachment 3407945
> 
> View attachment 3407946


Daaaamn, that looks delicious!! Nice work! 
@Mohican I hope the spreading of your buddy's ashes goes ok and you can all find some peace now. Thinking of you bud.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 30, 2015)

sorry for the lose brother, hope you find closure.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2015)

I can't wait to try that Tsunami!

@FLkeys1 dropped by today and we had a great time 

He left with a few new babies and some pips. He gave me some pepper seeds! I guess I am going to grow some hot peppers after all.


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

Damn Mo, Sorry bro I got a bit busy this week and I forgot to check in all the work you got going on man. Looks like you got it as always, hope the families good!


----------



## moondance (Apr 30, 2015)

hyroot said:


> sour tsunami x querkle cbd pheno. Very grapey. Very pungent
> 
> View attachment 3407945
> 
> View attachment 3407946


Daumn Brother Such awesome work going on here I love it, keep up the great work!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Your wife is very funny 

Love your cats...

The purple haze have perked up.. So looking forward to what I can do with her this outdoor season.. C99 looks sweet.. Some of the Solar seeds are soaking 

Thank you! Enjoyed the visit today. 






Mohican said:


> I can't wait to try that Tsunami!
> 
> @FLkeys1 dropped by today and we had a great time
> 
> He left with a few new babies and some pips. He gave me some pepper seeds! I guess I am going to grow some hot peppers after all.





Mohican said:


> I can't wait to try that Tsunami!
> 
> @FLkeys1 dropped by today and we had a great time
> 
> He left with a few new babies and some pips. He gave me some pepper seeds! I guess I am going to grow some hot peppers after all.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 30, 2015)

Man you didn't waste any time! I am glad the cuttings perked back up. I can't wait to see how big they get for you!

I know you will do your magic on that C99. I may want a cutting!


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 1, 2015)

Just say the word when you want a cutting off her, for got to ask how many hours of light is she getting?

pic. Of the purple haze, looking much better.

I'm learning I don't have time to waste  

 




Mohican said:


> Man you didn't waste any time! I am glad the cuttings perked back up. I can't wait to see how big they get for you!
> 
> I know you will do your magic on that C99. I may want a cutting!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2015)

Is that purple haze originally from seed or is it a clone only from somewhere? Looks full oldschool and I want some!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2015)

Hope ur well mo

We got a new place. Consumed for a bit. Wish us well!

I have to harvest and then have three tent fulls ready to flip. Its nuts. I have to move it all and flip the switch pretty much! 

Take care. Check in when I can again


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2015)

Good luck @SomeGuy hope it all goes well mate


----------



## SomeGuy (May 1, 2015)

Thanks! Chugging along.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2015)

Do you still need to store it here or are you all good now?

Did you get the big place with the greenhouses?


----------



## hyroot (May 2, 2015)

do I smell a bbq a brewin soon.........


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 2, 2015)

Checked the solar seeds the morning. Overnight three popped 
@Mohican


----------



## Mithrandir420 (May 2, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (May 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do you still need to store it here or are you all good now?
> 
> Did you get the big place with the greenhouses?


I'm OK. I move the shed Thursday. Got an even bigger one on the property w electric already ran to it. Its smaller. 2bd 2bth. And older. But its nice enough and it.has a huge back yard for the dogs and the kids. . Two sheds. One way big and then a med one.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 2, 2015)

hyroot said:


> do I smell a bbq a brewin soon.........


Eventually I'm sure. I want to get a feel for the new neighborhood first. Never know who is around. My grow is no.longer small really.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 2, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Is that purple haze originally from seed or is it a clone only from somewhere? Looks full oldschool and I want some!!


Purple haze is ace and the c99 is brothers grim


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 2, 2015)

Oh sweet, can get some Ace beans. The C99 though  would be awesome to have those genetics!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh sweet, can get some Ace beans. The C99 though  would be awesome to have those genetics!!


The ghost train haze I took out there same time as the c99 is way better.


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2015)

i didnt care for c99. Super paranoid. nice grapefruit taste though. Pulled at 55 day


----------



## hyroot (May 3, 2015)

Cuban grower was saying on hash church. Ghost train haze is one of his favorites for making dry sift.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2015)

I have both the GTH & C99 drying now that you left Doc.
rolled a tester of both when I got home last night.
the GTH had a piney sweet/sour, hint of citrus smell,
napped the next few hours and
never got to the C99.
getting ready to torch now with morning coffee.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I have both the GTH & C99 drying now that you left Doc.
> rolled a tester of both when I got home last night.
> the GTH had a piney sweet/sour, hint of citrus smell,
> napped the next few hours and
> ...


Hell yea I like the GTH. I want to reverse a cut of ghost og and hit the GTH and stash some beans away.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

GTH is getting huge in the clone cab. Time to let her loose on the outdoors


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> GTH is getting huge in the clone cab. Time to let her loose on the outdoors


I bet you get a frecking monster!


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

I trimmed the Purple Haze back to start working on mainlining her. The smell was a bit disappointing. Not sure whether I am going to keep her. @FLkeys1 has a few cuts and a clone so maybe he can make her sing! I need to pop some of this old school sativa red hair and see what she can do. I also pulled up all but a few seedlings. They were unknowns and I just don't have the time for another round of those. One smells amazing on a cursory stem rub - it is reprieved


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I trimmed the Purple Haze back to start working on mainlining her. The smell was a bit disappointing. Not sure whether I am going to keep her. @FLkeys1 has a few cuts and a clone so maybe he can make her sing! I need to pop some of this old school sativa red hair and see what she can do. I also pulled up all but a few seedlings. They were unknowns and I just don't have the time for another round of those. One smells amazing on a cursory stem rub - it is reprieved


Yea it probably just needs a good pheno hunt. JD pops one seed at a time and you are not going to get exactly what you are looking for that way.


----------



## moondance (May 3, 2015)

papapayne said:


> i didnt care for c99. Super paranoid. nice grapefruit taste though. Pulled at 55 day


Satellite Cindy OGS oooo not like the rest!!!!!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2015)

If you take cuts of the GTH Mo, I'd like to get one from ya if I can.


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 3, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> If you take cuts of the GTH Mo, I'd like to get one from ya if I can.


I have it up here if you guys need it again.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

SomeGuy and hyroot took a few cuts a while back. It is getting big now.

I need to move her outside. Or you can have her - or at least some cuts. Let me know.


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2015)

We had a sweet memorial for my friend and tossed a bunch of flowers on the ocean with his ashes. I will take a bit of him to Maui with me too. He always wanted to go. It was a beautiful day and I met a bunch of young growers thirsting for the knowledge. A couple were schooling me 

They all seemed interested in LED COBs so I pointed to RIU and a few of the DIYers like @SomeGuy @Positivity @captainmorgan and @stardustsailor - to name a few.


----------



## hyroot (May 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> SomeGuy and hyroot took a few cuts a while back. It is getting big now.
> 
> I need to move her outside. Or you can have her - or at least some cuts. Let me know.



I never got a cut of gth. Just animal cookies and fireballs.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

Sounds like yall needs something sour.
I actually got to meet face to face with some fellow planters and one asked me about sour, the real sour. 
How is the local sour out there?


----------



## hyroot (May 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Sounds like yall needs something sour.
> I actually got to meet face to face with some fellow planters and one asked me about sour, the real sour.
> How is the local sour out there?



we got over sour d years ago. All of SoCal was flooded with sour d from 2007-2011. Before that train wreck flooded SoCal for years. Last few years its been various og's which have a same parent as sour d. Also blue dream has flooded for years too. I don't care to see sour d ever again.. In Humboldt they only grow up what yields big. That's their only concern. The quality fell off up there.

weight used cone down from humby from 2003-2011 then for years before that it all came from B.C.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

The terps/no ceiling I am talking about, you dont get over. Either you dont like it or its one of your top 3. This is why I am asking the question, the sour I found in CO was no where close. About 30%.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

Buds and Roses has Adoni x Sour D. It made my tongue curl up. Aaron says that the current crop is even more sour


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

I was just wondering on a scale from 1-10 where is the local sour in smell?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

My little bro actually just called me while visiting LA. Said he had some sour from a dispo. and it was not even close. He said the cookie he got was good tho. 
This just happened 5 min ago.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

It is the only sour so far that I have found that reminds me of Warheads  

So that is like a ten right?


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

This is it:


----------



## shishkaboy (May 4, 2015)

Waterheads candy?





It smells like candy?
How strong of a smell does it have?


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I never got a cut of gth. Just animal cookies and fireballs.


Get you one from his one day. It is good meds man.


----------



## papapayne (May 4, 2015)

i second that, I highly enjoyed the GTH


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2015)

Smelled sour but not fruity. Smelled tart. Like lemon without the sweet fruity part.

The GTH is touching the light and needs to get out of the one gallon pot. Not sure whether I should put her in a pot or right in the ground. How big do you think she will get?

Anybody want to see a 15 foot GTH?


----------



## papapayne (May 5, 2015)

need u even ask


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 5, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Smelled sour but not fruity. Smelled tart. Like lemon without the sweet fruity part.
> 
> The GTH is touching the light and needs to get out of the one gallon pot. Not sure whether I should put her in a pot or right in the ground. How big do you think she will get?
> 
> Anybody want to see a 15 foot GTH?


Hell no! I want to see a 25 footer


----------



## hyroot (May 6, 2015)

if you want good sour d. Norstar genetics has their west coast sour diesel. So order some seeds.

every sour d. Is a bitch to grow. Very lanky. Very susceptible to pm.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> if you want good sour d. Norstar genetics has their west coast sour diesel. So order some seeds.
> 
> every sour d. Is a bitch to grow. Very lanky. Very susceptible to pm.


Yeah mine is lanky with weak stems so it needs support. But at least an 8 on 1-10. Still have not had a great run with it but its still #1 around here. @hyroot which ones have you grown out? 


@Mohican I need feline advise. I am freaking out my cat jumped out of a 6 story window and now he is acting very strange. He wont come out from under the bed, and he seems to be afraid of everything. No confidence any more, he wont even play with me or eat. Im lucky I was able to find him out there. But I am very worried.


----------



## hyroot (May 6, 2015)

the sour d I grew was cuts I got from humby back in the day.

give your cat time he will come out eventually. When something tramatic happens to them. They get very skittish for a while. Just place some food and water at the edge of the bed. When I moved my cat would either try and cuddle with my face when I slept or hide under the bed for hours . A month ago he got into a fight with a cocker spaniel and was very jumpy for a week. Jumped at every sound.. Eventually got over it. My cat thinks he's a dog. But hunts birds still. My cat is more intelligent than most cats. Mine is actually trained. I can take him for walks no leash, no litter box, obeys most of my commands.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2015)

I am sorry to hear about your cat @shishkaboy 
That sounds gnarly. Any bleeding from the ears or nose?
I would get him checked out. Six stories is a long drop.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am sorry to hear about your cat @shishkaboy
> That sounds gnarly. Any bleeding from the ears or nose?
> I would get him checked out. Six stories is a long drop.


I know a place nearby that I think I can get him looked at, but that will have to be tomorrow. No blood. Just weird breathing. I checked his joints and limbs and it seems like he is sore on his right side near the shoulder. He took a nap. I checked his jaw, ok. Just haven't seen him run or jump or eat yet.


----------



## hyroot (May 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I know a place nearby that I think I can get him looked at, but that will have to be tomorrow. No blood. Just weird breathing. I checked his joints and limbs and it seems like he is sore on his right side near the shoulder. He took a nap. I checked his jaw, ok. Just haven't seen him run or jump or eat yet.



if your cat is breathing is weird, definitely get him checked out. It can be any number of things. Hopefully your cat is alright.

When cats are injured they instinctively hide and stay quiet. They are scared and feel as if they're in danger. So its a defense mechanism sort of.


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 7, 2015)

hope your kitty is okay, sounds like she ruptured her diaphragm..


----------



## fumble (May 7, 2015)

damn Shishkaboy, sorry to hear that. Hope your cat is ok


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Really appreciate all the good vibesz.

The funny thing is all my childhood I hated cats. For no real reason except that my mother was allergic and somehow that made me hate cats.

Then I took in a stray and learned I have a lot in common with felines.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2015)

I got my cats because of a RIU member posting pictures of his cool cat.

I got medicated and went to the pound. The two brothers picked us!

We almost got them to use the toilet.

Now we have a third who was a stray/feral and is getting accustomed to a pet life.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2015)

I am up early this fine freezing May 9th morning to watch my daughter graduate from law school!

What a long strange trip it's been!


----------



## BobBitchen (May 9, 2015)

that's awesome Mo !
congrats


----------



## hyroot (May 9, 2015)




----------



## FLkeys1 (May 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am up early this fine freezing May 9th morning to watch my daughter graduate from law school!
> 
> What a long strange trip it's been!



How cool!!

Tell her congrats!


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 9, 2015)

This is a pic. Of our LB girl, she was the best cat ever.. She had one blue eye and one yellow eye. Loved to Travel in the motor home with us.. She lived to 21 years old.. We now have Olivia who adopted us from the local pet adoption place..
LB is short for Little Bitch  and she could be, the neighbors dogs would run when they saw her


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 10, 2015)

grats Mo that's a great achievement for your young lady. Be proud poppa!


----------



## nuggs (May 10, 2015)

wondered where you went to MO !


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2015)

Still recovering today. It was a rager. Nobody went to the ER thankfully.


----------



## Mohican (May 10, 2015)

Thank God for coffee and cannabis oil


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am up early this fine freezing May 9th morning to watch my daughter graduate from law school!
> 
> What a long strange trip it's been!


Congrats Mo to you and your family, especially your daughter. GT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2015)

FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3414788


that cat like, where my food at human????


----------



## hyroot (May 11, 2015)

1 jurple 3½' x 3½ canopy


----------



## Mohican (May 11, 2015)

My Jurple is drying!


----------



## FLkeys1 (May 11, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that cat like, where my food at human????


Actually she was waiting for her gin and tonic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2015)

scary. If they develop opposable. Thumbs we're done for. Or if Hemingway's get out and into the populace.

he had a house of cats with 5 toes. They legally own his house. For reals


----------



## hyroot (May 12, 2015)

does fireballs #2 stretch much in flower. It grows so fast in veg. I'm either thing ots going to triple in size or do the complete opposit and slow down on flower. Either way its almost into the light too. Its gotta go into flower. I haven't redone the room yet. Oh well maybe after next harvey instead.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 13, 2015)

hyroot said:


> does fireballs #2 stretch much in flower. It grows so fast in veg. I'm either thing ots going to triple in size or do the complete opposit and slow down on flower. Either way its almost into the light too. Its gotta go into flower. I haven't redone the room yet. Oh well maybe after next harvey instead.


I don't remember it stretching much in flower, but it was very vigorous in vg.

A cross of it (FB x BMS ) I have flowering now, is racing for the lights though...


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2015)

Top it and give me the top!

The GTH, Cherry Pie, Jail Bird, and Paki Male all were placed in bigger pots of Dr Earth veggie soil. It looks like Ocean Forest soil. They already are looking better this morning.

Off to the mines.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Top it and give me the top!
> 
> The GTH, Cherry Pie, Jail Bird, and Paki Male all were placed in bigger pots of Dr Earth veggie soil. It looks like Ocean Forest soil. They already are looking better this morning.
> 
> ...


I chopped it in half a few days after you gave it to me. The top half was fried. It wasn't used to my soil.

I have clones of it though. Its the fastest rooting strain ever. 3-5 days and it has roots.

you got a cherry pie male too? Bag seed ? Mine stinks so much in veg. Smell like a skunk orgy


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2015)

Home for lunch.

Plants are praying to the overcast.

No CP males or seeds. I need to up-pot the Fireballs, Animal Cookies, 2 Rebars, and a Bubba when I get home tonight.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2015)

Quick tour:

North Garden




Cloneville



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 13, 2015)

do you want a cherry pie male Mo? I have cuts in the cloner. Jaki and jurple in the cloner too. Plus other strains.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2015)

sounds like a no brainer ^^^

hosepipe ban finished out there Mo?


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

@Don Gin and Ton - We have not reached the ban yet. We are being asked to cut back 25%

No more Scotch and water. Just pure scotch


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

Where did you get a Cherry Pie male?


----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

Been very busy so the updates have been few and far between. But the Jesus og x mulanges all have a very sweet smell. One has wide fingers so I am guessing its an indi leaner. All slighty different but all very sweet. Pics very soon. Taking cuts for sexing tonight.


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get a Cherry Pie male?



I got one bag seed off my first run with cherry pie. It was in the lowest larf bud . I sprouted it months ago. Turned out to be a male. It got too big. So I cloned it to death. I was going to toss it before cloning it to death. The smell was so pungent. Like a skunk orgy. So I decided to take clones instead of killing it off.

it has wider leaves and is more bushy than the female.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

@hyroot - Oooh - the male CP sounds amazing!!!

@shishkaboy - Please post some pics of it. I want to see whether it looks like any of the unknowns I grew out in the last group.


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - Oooh - the male CP sounds amazing!!!
> 
> @shishkaboy - Please post some pics of it. I want to see whether it looks like any of the unknowns I grew out in the last group.


ill be down in a little over a week then. I'll bring a bunch of clones too.


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

I need to snip some babies off all of these girls and the boy. Maybe they will be ready by then!


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)




----------



## shishkaboy (May 14, 2015)

If we have someone there I hope we get a breakdown with pics and stuff.
@Mohican full genotypical breakdown tonight


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2015)

@hyroot - where is the workshop being held?

I have his original book I was editing. He has scrapped that encyclopedic version and is moving in a different direction for now. I proposed a coloring book 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)

ill find out. I just know its in l.a.frenchy posted that on instagram

I'm sure he'll post about it in his thread when it gets closer or if some one asks


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)

found it

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-lost-art-of-the-hashishin-tickets-16925635030

out of my price range. 5 bills.... Pshhh


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

Someone say cannoli


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 14, 2015)

I want a cp male


----------



## iliadtattoo (May 14, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I want a cp male


the CP garden boss had at the BBQ is amazing. A related male could make some happy babies.


----------



## hyroot (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (May 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3418702


Everybody needs a Swamp Wrecked and lemon shine too


----------



## shishkaboy (May 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3418702


Seriously, lmfao.
edit.. and I hate those meme's


----------



## hyroot (May 15, 2015)

ima make it rain with pollen. All of the plants in SoCal are gonna have seeds muahahahahaha


----------



## shishkaboy (May 15, 2015)

You guys are the reason I pop my bagseeds. So just know you are helping someone.


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2015)

hyroot said:


> found it
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-lost-art-of-the-hashishin-tickets-16925635030
> 
> out of my price range. 5 bills.... Pshhh


Dam it's only hash? What? I'm going but if it sucks I'm gona let them know shit I'm looking cbd to thc ratio knowledge to combat real patients I wish they had one for this and strains.. fuck for realz hash is there a science behind it like a closed loop or conventional bho blast hit man mad dewaxed temps and great trim or flower for clean flavor??? Dam 5 sounds like it best give me micron bags and a few free gifts went to Hollywood abra cadabs n the goody bags were great for 125$


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

I am glad he is getting recognition for keeping the magic of good hash alive. It is well worth the money.

I want a class on using HPLC to test for terpenes and cannabinoids!


----------



## thump easy (May 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am glad he is getting recognition for keeping the magic of good hash alive. It is well worth the money.
> 
> I want a class on using HPLC to test for terpenes and cannabinoids!


Hblc? What is it??


----------



## Mohican (May 15, 2015)

HPLC - High-Performance Liquid Chromatography.

It is the machine/process used by labs to measure a cannabis profile.


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2015)

How much does one cost?


----------



## hyroot (May 16, 2015)

thump easy said:


> How much does one cost?



I've seen refurbished ones for 20k. I'd guess around 80k for a new one.


----------



## thump easy (May 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I've seen refurbished ones for 20k. I'd guess around 80k for a new one.


Can u give me the link if I get it I'll test you guys work free


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

I have found good HP models for 5K on some used science equipment sites. The hard part is getting the normal samples. You need to have pure samples of each terpene to run through to set your peaks. I am sure there must be a good tutorial on YouTube. I will look.

They have some portable mini test systems you can plug into your iphone. I saw them at the cup. Pretty amazing


----------



## hyroot (May 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have found good HP models for 5K on some used science equipment sites. The hard part is getting the normal samples. You need to have pure samples of each terpene to run through to set your peaks. I am sure there must be a good tutorial on YouTube. I will look.
> 
> They have some portable mini test systems you can plug into your iphone. I saw them at the cup. Pretty amazing



Joel at norstar has the cdx. He said its pretty accurate for THC. But way off on cbd and terpenes.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

There are also gas chromatography and mass spectroscopy test methods.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2015)

I'm using match to joint method right now


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

That would be in-vivo bioassay


----------



## hyroot (May 16, 2015)

bob get an elementium USB lighter.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

Today it is so gray I don't think that a magnifying glass would work. I will go test that theory right now


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 17, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I'm using match to joint method right now


Shit what a coincidence so am I


----------



## hyroot (May 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Today it is so gray I don't think that a magnifying glass would work. I will go test that theory right now


it was like that last night here but it was 53 with 80% humididty . still had to run the a/c


----------



## hyroot (May 18, 2015)

Fireballs #2


jaki pheno #1



jaki pheno #2




Jaki pheno #3



Jurple


----------



## Mohican (May 18, 2015)

It all looks crazy good HR! You have those plants dialed in!

The Jaki's all look so cool! #1 looks like it will have some big buds on it!


----------



## bleuballz (May 18, 2015)

Here is one of the ace panamas.
I'm totally out of room in the veg room, so I started flowering her today. 
 Was hoping to wait and put her outside next month, but they both want to explode right now.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 19, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Fireballs #2
> View attachment 3421773
> 
> jaki pheno #1
> ...


HR your plants look great nice and green. I need to get a cut of the fireballs for my outdoor grow. GT


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> HR your plants look great nice and green. I need to get a cut of the fireballs for my outdoor grow. GT


I'm bringin cuts to Mo this weekend. Everyone has the fireballs. Mine is #2 that ultimately came from doc. I got it from Mo though. I think its the green pheno. It roots very fast. Grows pretty fast in veg too. It forms a bush easily. Almost symmetrical too.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2015)

@BobBitchen needs our good thoughts and prayers. He posted a pic in his thread at the hospital. He had a massive heart attack.


----------



## bf80255 (May 19, 2015)

bleuballz said:


> Here is one of the ace panamas.
> I'm totally out of room in the veg room, so I started flowering her today.
> View attachment 3422054 Was hoping to wait and put her outside next month, but they both want to explode right now.


she got any pink pistils yet?


----------



## bleuballz (May 19, 2015)

bf80255 said:


> she got any pink pistils yet?


Not that I've noticed. 
Maybe later on? 
I grew some blue god last season and all the pistils on every plant were really pink.


----------



## hyroot (May 19, 2015)

holy shit I hope he's ok


----------



## Mohican (May 19, 2015)

Thank you @SomeGuy - Does he need anything?


----------



## fumble (May 19, 2015)

Oh wow...thats terrible news. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way Bob


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

I need to find out where he is! Can we have a quick prayer for Brother Bob? Amen


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

I feel like I shouldn't be posting happy plant pics now.

Garden Tour dedicated to Bobby


























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

hey mo,

I could have sworn i saw you post a monster in ground plant. That correct? I was wondering, how big was it when you put it outdoors? NAtive soil? Amended? Or did u replace it all? How big of a whole did you use?


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I need to find out where he is! Can we have a quick prayer for Brother Bob? Amen


@BB hope you get better soon


----------



## fumble (May 20, 2015)

@SomeGuy ...any word on Bob ?


----------



## bf80255 (May 20, 2015)

bleuballz said:


> Not that I've noticed.
> Maybe later on?
> I grew some blue god last season and all the pistils on every plant were really pink.


oooh nice , did you use her to breed? or save any cuts? how was the shmoke?


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

Bob is recovering in the ICU.


----------



## Mohican (May 20, 2015)

You are not going to believe me when I show you the size of the Wall of Green (WOG) plant as a clone.

This:




became this:



Check out my 2012 grow thread for the whole story.

It was actually two plants:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (May 20, 2015)

i went to the thread but all the pics are gone


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You are not going to believe me when I show you the size of the Wall of Green (WOG) plant as a clone.
> 
> This:
> 
> ...


Bet that made you a little nervous. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bob is recovering in the ICU.


Great! Is he in this area Mo? If you see/talk to him send him well wishes and get well soon from us at RIU/Mo's thread. Thanks GT


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2015)

Wow, hope he gets well. 

Keep your head up Bob. Well wishes man.


----------



## Mohican (May 21, 2015)

Scroll down in my signature link. I made a new one with all of the pictures linked back in 

Ghost Train Haze is looking pretty purple!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 22, 2015)

@Mohican I will be in town tomorrow but my male cherry pies and jaki's haven't rooted yet. I do have a jurple, fireballs, white nightmare, mint chocolate chip in cups already. Maybe some other clones might be rooted once I can get into that room and see after 6:00 pm.

I'll be back down in couple weeks too. Maybe sooner


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2015)

No hurry - whatever works best for you. I had to drive my nephew down to San Diego this morning and stopped in La Jolla on the way back. Had a bloody mary at George's and got back on the road. Just made it home before the freeways went to shit. You might want to avoid driving this weekend. Your garden video looked awesome but I missed the vegging girls!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 23, 2015)

Spider
1 biggest leaves, tallest sweet smell, fruity
 2 sweetest smell my early fav pick
 3 most kush looking?
 
 4 male
 5
 
Think I will wait to top them since they are preflowering now.


----------



## hyroot (May 23, 2015)

Mo I'll probably wait til next time. I'll have more clones then. I have to much to do. I dont know.if I'll have time. To stop by. Plus I fucked up my knee and I'll be moving pretty slow.

here's some jaki side boob



day 17


----------



## Mohican (May 23, 2015)

@shishkaboy - They look awesome!

Spider is product of the viney Jesus OG #3 clone, which was crossed with the Jillanje HR (Mulanje x Jilly Bean from hyroot) male. It was much bushier than the mother plant.

The Jesus OG #3 clone was also hit with some LoveChild (Mulanje x AOS) pollen a month earlier, and I collected about thirty seeds of that cross before any of the Jillanje seeds had matured.

@hyroot - how does she smell? Sorry to hear about your knee. Now who am I going to get to help me finish the screen room?! hehe

Remember my friend who passed in April? His ex-wife passed away this morning. WTF!!!! I feel so bad for their boys.

Stay well all of you! 
And if you are feeling a pain please go to the hospital - don't wait!

OK - I have a shitload of seeds to harvest. More fun than trimming. Not!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 24, 2015)

same jaki. Smells funky. Like a baby's dirty diaper


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2015)

OK - I gave the garden a big dose of Advanced Nutrients Grow/Micro/Bloom. I am starting to see stronger new growth and some better response from these girls. The fish fert didn't even make a dent. I am not sure that I like this Dr Earth soil. It doesn't dry out. Although it might be a good thing in the cloth pots but I used some plastic pots SomeGuy gifted me and I don't feel like I have it figured out yet. When I water, they drain well. However, they never seem to dry out. Maybe when it gets hot again.

I harvested a ton of seeds so far. Sour Tsunami, 9 LB Hammer, Bent, and MK Ultra crosses. My back is killing me!

OK - time to resume the harvest 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (May 25, 2015)

dr earth soil is HORRIBLE! Been there done that. its just plain bad. I can't even spin it


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I gave the garden a big dose of Advanced Nutrients Grow/Micro/Bloom. I am starting to see stronger new growth and some better response from these girls. The fish fert didn't even make a dent. I am not sure that I like this Dr Earth soil. It doesn't dry out. Although it might be a good thing in the cloth pots but I used some plastic pots SomeGuy gifted me and I don't feel like I have it figured out yet. When I water, they drain well. However, they never seem to dry out. Maybe when it gets hot again.
> 
> I harvested a ton of seeds so far. Sour Tsunami, 9 LB Hammer, Bent, and MK Ultra crosses. My back is killing me!
> 
> ...


Try Gardner and Bloom Potting Soil from OCFS. ALthough it has chicken poo in it it is not too hot for new plants. GT


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2015)

I love promix and compost. I just wanted to give it a try. I still think the water holding characteristics might be beneficial for hot weather and cloth pots. Everything is looking great after the blast of AN nutes. Unfortunately, everything is going into flower!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love promix and compost. I just wanted to give it a try. I still think the water holding characteristics might be beneficial for hot weather and cloth pots. Everything is looking great after the blast of AN nutes. Unfortunately, everything is going into flower!



The valley has been cloudy, really messing with the cycles this year.


----------



## fumble (May 26, 2015)

Is that whats wrong? My cheery pie is starting to flower...and she was never inside for me to forget to turn the lights on in time fir a couple weeks like all my others that started full on flowering


----------



## shishkaboy (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - They look awesome!
> 
> Spider is product of the viney Jesus OG #3 clone, which was crossed with the Jillanje HR (Mulanje x Jilly Bean from hyroot) male. It was much bushier than the mother plant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2015)

Yes, Jesus OG has a nice coffee smell and the flowers taste like hash when smoked


----------



## hyroot (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yes, Jesus OG has a nice coffee smell and the flowers taste like hash when smoked


you'll like the kobain Kush. It has a kushy / chocolate smell. The kushy smell is more of an undertone.

the cut I got is still small. So it will be a min til I can take clones from that one.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 26, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yes, Jesus OG has a nice coffee smell and the flowers taste like hash when smoked


What happens when you give a spider coffee?


----------



## hyroot (May 27, 2015)

cappy I think. This is the l.a. Con x unkown 12/12 from seed in a party cup. Organic hempy. Method was no bueno. It did produce fire.

rock hard bud. Smells like l.a. Con. Spearmint with kushy overtones





I may sprout a few more and use one of them in my next breeding project.


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2015)

Nice! I harvested the LA Con x Black Sour Bubble seeds, the Animal Cookies x Paki Punch seeds, and I started harvesting the Maku Dirt #1 x Maku, Maku, Paki. The LA Con seeds had a bunch of doubles. The Maku seeds are huge and look like chocolate chips


----------



## shishkaboy (May 28, 2015)

#3
The coffee smelling, branch-iest one
   It's a girl!!!


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

Can't wait to see her frost up!

Maku Dirt #1 seeds:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 28, 2015)

*Garden tour:*








REBAR clone new growth - still pale even after a blast of AN Grow/Micro/Bloom and CalMag!




Ghost Train Haze from Doc - purple stems are turning green after the blast of AN:








ACE Purple Haze from Javadog - the smell is getting better:




Cherry Pie from Doc:




Jail Bird - Definitely a Jillanje cross by the smell - Unique structure:




Bubba:




Paki Punch Male:




MakuThick Reveg - Looks like an LA Con cross after looking at some old LA Con pics:




Mystery seedling - in the Bent pot - I need to look back and see what was growing in there before Bent:




Animal Cookies from @Grandpapy at the December Sacramento BBQ:




Onion flowers:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (May 28, 2015)

Right on Mo! Everything os looking wonderful. . I love the onion flower


----------



## hyroot (May 28, 2015)




----------



## papapayne (May 29, 2015)

looking good


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

hahahahahaha! I thought it was going to be the 909!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - They look awesome!
> 
> Spider is product of the viney Jesus OG #3 clone, which was crossed with the Jillanje HR (Mulanje x Jilly Bean from hyroot) male. It was much bushier than the mother plant.
> 
> ...


Oh Mo, that's terrible, those poor boys  my best wishes to you andd the boys. Going to be a hard road for a while! 
Everyones girls (and boys) in here are looking great!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2015)

Thanks @eastcoastmo !

I almost forgot to water the plants today! They were not happy with me. They are much happier now.

The ACE Purple Haze is starting to smell better.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 29, 2015)

Got in my tent this morning to chop everything down, buuuut , seeing how the one my sister moved to the bathroom rebounded, I said why not & just watered em 
And said a little voodoo, they will probobly come back.
looks like the male may have dropped all it's pollen in the tent before she moved it. We'll see, if every one is seemed then so be it, I'll have some new beans to play with.


----------



## greenthumb111 (May 29, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Got in my tent this morning to chop everything down, buuuut , seeing how the one my sister moved to the bathroom rebounded, I said why not & just watered em
> And said a little voodoo, they will probobly come back.
> looks like the male may have dropped all it's pollen in the tent before she moved it. We'll see, if every one is seemed then so be it, I'll have some new beans to play with.


@BB are you ok? Hope you are on the mend and recouping well. Take it easy. GT


----------



## hyroot (May 31, 2015)

jurple


----------



## BobBitchen (May 31, 2015)

Doing well, tnx GT


----------



## BobBitchen (May 31, 2015)

Morning Mo
what's shakin'


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Japan


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

Sorry Bob - I didn't have my coffee yet. Good morning!

The Maku Dirt #1 was very skunky smelling but in a mild pleasant way. I must have gotten a pound of seeds off of her.

The Maku Tall smells like it was dipped in diesel! It is super greasy and is making a bunch of glove hash. I wonder what kind of oil it will make?

OK - Back to the seed mines.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden tour:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great man! That GTH is going to be a beast


----------



## Andrew2112 (May 31, 2015)

Hey Mo, I just started some seeds from the Jesus OG and the Blue Dream you gave me. Do you remember what fathers pollinated them?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

Love Child, MK Ultra, Jillanje


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jun 1, 2015)

@Mo Thanks, one has already sprouted and is getting a very long stem


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

You know, those may be from an earlier cross with Jilly Bean, Paki Punch or Ace of Spades. I need to take a look at my records.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

I was right the first time. LoveChild (Mulanje x AOS), MK Ultra, and Jillanje (Mulanje x Jilly Bean) males. Mostly the Jillanje.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

More pictures!

Yesterday 05-31-15
Purple Haze:


Animal Cookies in the Worm Bin


Cherry Pie


Mystery Seedlings


North Garden


Mystery Seedling in the Purple Haze pot



Today

North Garden


Animal Cookies




Cherry Pie


Mystery Seedlings








Mystery seedlings in Four's old pot


Mystery seedling in Bent's old pot


Ghost Train Haze top





Did you notice that one of the mystery seedlings is a triangle?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jun 1, 2015)

looking good man!


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

Man I envy your yard every time I see it. Everything is so happy in the sun and worm poo.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks! It really seems to be happy with the application of water and nutes. Who da thunk it?


----------



## yktind (Jun 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! It really seems to be happy with the application of water and nutes. Who da thunk it?


What is your mix like? Do you follow ROLS?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

Most is ROLS that started as super soil or promix. I am trying Dr Earth soil in some of the plastic pots. I am feeding with Alaska Fish dry for tomatoes (4-6-6) in a few and I hit some others with AN nutes (Jungle Juice Grow, Micro, and Bloom).

The Animal Cookies is in the worm bin full of everything! She is going nuts and so are the fish fert plants.

I need to transplant the Purple haze into the ground and get some others in bigger pots with promix.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

I looked up what was in the Bent pot before Bent grew and it was an LA Con. The plant growing in there looks nothing like an LA Con. It sure looks ready for a bigger home!



It does have a blue tint to it so it may be a Blue Dream cross with the Jillanje.

Time will tell


----------



## hyroot (Jun 5, 2015)

Paki balls lol

It was 12/12 from seed outside. But now the sun schedule is in veg mode. It's a female. It will probably be transplanted soon.



Locomotion


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking frosty my friend!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

A few pics from today:

North Garden




Mystery Cross (Blue)




Bubba




Maku Thick Reveg Crystals




Animal Cookies in the Worm Bin






Mystery Seedlings








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking good as always Mo  Did you add coffee grounds to the worm bin?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes - the worms need their coffee!


----------



## fumble (Jun 5, 2015)

right on!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 6, 2015)

I was gifted this tropical haze yesterday. It's purple haze x with some jamaican landrace. It's a first gen clone. My buddy got the seeds in jamaica


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I was gifted this tropical haze yesterday. It's purple haze x with some jamaican landrace. It's a first gen clone. My buddy got the seeds in jamaica
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435314


Let us know how it comes out


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 8, 2015)

the animal cookies has that " just hit her stride" look like shes about to take off!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2015)

She is even bigger today! I am working on some pictures.
I was out in the garden today transplanting the Purple Haze


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

Animal Cookies in the Worm Bin:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2015)

Transplanted the Purple Haze:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Transplanted the Purple Haze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## fumble (Jun 9, 2015)

boy I'll say! she gonna love being in the ground Mo


----------



## yktind (Jun 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Transplanted the Purple Haze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might end up with another WOG, haha. Everything is so healthy looking!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks! That is what I am hoping!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks! That is what I am hoping!



Have you stopped making seeds yet? Gonna grow some of em out as sensi?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 10, 2015)

The Paki male is going off and several of the females are as well. Females flowering at the moment include Cherry Pie, GTH, and 2 Rebars. Females vegging include several mystery sprouts, Animal Cookies, Bubba, Triangle, and Purple Haze.

Hey - Instead of the house you should by a giant 2-story commercial building! New York style


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Transplanted the Cherry Pie:




Maku Dirt1 x Maku, Jaki seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2015)

Mystery Blue is a boy:




Animal Cookies is sleeping:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trash can for the win!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jun 12, 2015)

Remo and Cuban grower both grow in trash cans. And indoor too. They average a pound a plant. 

Looks good mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Seems like 4 girls and 1 boy from the Jog cross.
Keeping #3 and the male no matter what, but looks like a lot of variations so far. From sweet/fruity to straight up coffee. Got clones of them all and in they go.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

@shishkaboy - I got one that was Cherry Diesel! You are going to love them. Post pics when you can please! How did people like your hat at the Denver Cup?

@hyroot - Thanks brother! The Animal Cookies is looking very happy  I am trying to get @mofoo to tell me who the parents are.

@greenthumb111 - Mrs Mo was giving me crap for growing in these cans. An then there was an article in Martha Stewart magazine and they were using them as urban art garden planters. I did get some bamboo skirts to dress them up.

The Malawi seemed to like it:


----------



## bf80255 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - I got one that was Cherry Diesel! You are going to love them. Post pics when you can please! How did people like your hat at the Denver Cup?
> 
> @hyroot - Thanks brother! The Animal Cookies is looking very happy  I am trying to get @mofoo to tell me who the parents are.
> 
> ...



think you could have upped the yield on this monster if you had removed the bottom of that can?
looks like a good bit of salt buildup on the bottom of the root mass


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 12, 2015)

Like everyone in Denver was complimenting me on the hat.
I gotta say thanks again.
I never even expected anything like that bro.
As far as the pics go, I only put them in like 1 week ago, but I will hit up your thread real soon.


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2015)

that reminds me of something I saw this morning Mo 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/jeff-ross-martha-stewart-high-bieber-roast-article-1.2245027



Mohican said:


> @shishkaboy - I got one that was Cherry Diesel! You are going to love them. Post pics when you can please! How did people like your hat at the Denver Cup?
> 
> @hyroot - Thanks brother! The Animal Cookies is looking very happy  I am trying to get @mofoo to tell me who the parents are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Martha is a rolla!

Yes I definitely could have done better on that trashcan bottled nute grow. The one in the ground did much better:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jun 12, 2015)

@Mohican if its the real animal cookies. its fire og x girl scout cookies


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome! It is getting very greasy! The smell is to die for - sweet and hashy!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Moved some plants to the screen room for sprinklers:






These leaves are so beautiful they make me smile 






Rebar #2 starting to feel the effects of the Alaska 4-6-6 food:




Confused:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 13, 2015)

Holy moley Mo, that malawi in the ground was an absolute monster and I thought the one in the can was big ha ha. 
All your girls are looking great though mate, nice and healthy!!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks! I just can't get over how big and lush those kush bushes are!


----------



## papapayne (Jun 15, 2015)

looking awesome man!!


----------



## norcal mmj (Jun 16, 2015)

Do you use teas ? I need a lesson on them and understanding how to use dry amendments to make them.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)

The spider #3 (coffee smeller) rooted in 5 days. Just crazy.
Way ahead of the others.
I think they need some food tonight so I may be able to do an early flowering photo shoot.
Left most 4 is (#1) then 3( # 2's), then 4 (#3's) and 3 (#4's) on the left. 

All 4 of these in a row are the #3's, deffo rooted before the others.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok here they are.
#1 
The sweetest and fruitiest, also the most sativa looking. Biggest, widest leaves, most vigorous, so she got the 3 gallon rose pot. First to show sex!!!
  

#2 (my early fav)
Not as fruity as #1 but def no where near earthy like the others
  

 

#3
Coffee, that's it. Just coffee.
 
 

#5
Not as loud as the #3 but on the earthy side like #3.
  

So far I would say they break down into 2 groups, fruity and earthy. But the different representations fall anywhere in-between.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2015)

@shishkaboy 

Do you have a timer on your cloner or does it run 24 hours a day?


Plants look great!!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Martha is a rolla!
> 
> Yes I definitely could have done better on that trashcan bottled nute grow. The one in the ground did much better:
> 
> ...



I so want to grow outside again!!! What a monster!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 17, 2015)

ButchyBoy said:


> @shishkaboy
> 
> Do you have a timer on your cloner or does it run 24 hours a day?
> 
> ...


Thanks, straight water 24 hrs.
I am gonna throw some germd beans in a field just to see an out door. I think I found a spot where it can actually finish, even tho I highly doubt it will.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Jun 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Thanks, straight water 24 hrs.
> I am gonna throw some germd beans in a field just to see an out door. I think I found a spot where it can actually finish, even tho I highly doubt it will.


Thanks for the response! I have been having a hell of a time with my cloner but have a timer on it. I am going to go plug it into the wall and see what it does.


----------



## yktind (Jun 18, 2015)

ButchyBoy said:


> Thanks for the response! I have been having a hell of a time with my cloner but have a timer on it. I am going to go plug it into the wall and see what it does.


My cloner also runs 24/7. Seems to work pretty well. Straight Tap water PH'd 5.7 ish


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 19, 2015)

@Mohican I think the #4 is cherry. 
But it's the male of the pack so it will take a lot longer to find out what he does.
#4 is the sweetest smelling one very loud with just a hint of earthiness


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2015)

Those leaves look amazing! I can't wait to pop some of them. Keep posting those sexy pictures!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 21, 2015)

@Mohican I read a post a while back that you use Sevin? What mix ratio? Got a leaf hopper problem.

Thanks, BB


----------



## hyroot (Jun 21, 2015)

Made a card / meme from the jaki male pic.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2015)

I use the Sevin powder. It is only effective when it remains dry. Now that I am growing worms I am staying away from using Sevin. I use neem, soap, beneficial predators, and various other methods.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2015)

hope you had a great day yesterday Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2015)

Just another crappy day in paradise. I miss my garden.
I wish I could ship home some of this amazing soil.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2015)

My gardner is watching the girls for me so I get daily photos and updates.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2015)

I am home! 

My garden missed me. 
Been out there in the heat getting things cleaned up.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you to @rikdabrick for showing me and Mrs Mo his amazing garden. It was so nice to smell all of the killer flowers he has - cured and fresh. I wish I could have spent more time there enjoying the garden and getting medicated.

I did manage to get some (about 20) Fukushima Redondo Red Hot Dogs (Fook Dogs) while I was there. Took me back to when I was a kid and my Father took me there  

I gained at least ten pounds on the trip!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thank you to @rikdabrick for showing me and Mrs Mo his amazing garden. It was so nice to smell all of the killer flowers he has - cured and fresh. I wish I could have spent more time there enjoying the garden and getting medicated.
> 
> I did manage to get some (about 20) Fukushima Redondo Red Hot Dogs (Fook Dogs) while I was there. Took me back to when I was a kid and my Father took me there
> 
> ...


Right on Mohican. It was super cool to have you and the Mrs. come by. I'm sure you'll have more time to play on your next visit and I'll have the garden more decked out too with an even more of a variety of flowers. Do you have an idea when you might be coming back? We can get supah blazed and go chase down some boar with nothing but knives, spears and loin clothes, ha ha ha, just kidding.... unless you want to and then it's on like Donkey Kong, ha ha ha 

If you ate all those Fook Dogs you might want to invest in some Metamucil; God knows how long those things take to pass, ha ha.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 30, 2015)

No idea how soon we will be back. Could be as soon as Christmas. 
Something about eating well on Maui always makes my body work so much better. I think it is all of the non-gmo food and fresh fish! We ate at Tasty Crust on Sunday morning before heading to the airport. It was so good! The airplane food made me gag.

We went shopping yesterday to get fresh food and nothing looked healthy. We ended up at Mother's market and bought some beautiful fruits and veggies.

I am glad I didn't bring anything back with me. They went through everything in our bags! They took things apart and opened packages. It was the most thorough search I have ever experienced. Apparently they were expecting me to try and bring something home. Makes me wonder...

I have a few job interviews today and a new writing contract. Things are looking up 

Now I just need to figure out a way to get Fuk Dogs shipped here every day!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 1, 2015)

That's cool, Christmas time is the best time to visit Maui I think.

Man, I haven't been to Tasty Crust in awhile. They're definitely some of the best cheap grinds here.

Congrats on the job interviews and new contract. TTYL brah


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 1, 2015)

We are thinking tomorrow afternoon Through evening or Sunday for the beach man! Hope your doing well mo! Interviews and contracts are good! Hopefully you get something you like. 

BTW. Boy is getting so big. 20mo and starting to talk and use potty a little. Such a smart little guy!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 1, 2015)

Whenever you want. We will be here.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hope your interviews went well. I never get tired of Hawaii, when you go back try some Kava, I have found it in Waikiki... The mystery seedling you gave me is turning out to be quite the plant. Stem rub smells like a cross of Mulanje, Jurple and a hint of grape. I have included a pic. So you can see what it looks like along with a leaf shot.. 
The Solar plants are starting to show a blueish color on the leaves..

Welcome back to reality


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> No idea how soon we will be back. Could be as soon as Christmas.
> Something about eating well on Maui always makes my body work so much better. I think it is all of the non-gmo food and fresh fish! We ate at Tasty Crust on Sunday morning before heading to the airport. It was so good! The airplane food made me gag.
> 
> We went shopping yesterday to get fresh food and nothing looked healthy. We ended up at Mother's market and bought some beautiful fruits and veggies.
> ...


Good luck on the new job prospects


----------



## Mohican (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like it has some Scott's OG in it. Probably (Blue Dream x Jillanje) x Mr. SOG.

Maui had some great times and some mosquito infested 80 degree sleep deprivation. It is good to be home! Now the real party starts 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jul 2, 2015)

that is an awesome looking plant, love the structure on it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2015)

you get any wowie to smoke on Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2015)

Everything grown on Maui is Wowie!

I got to tour a live garden and inspect some cured fire. I didn't partake due to the many hurdles I was contending with - not the least of which was a notorious cliffside road.

There was an excavation in progress near where we were staying and I wanted to fill one of our suitcases with the soil. It is very porous and sandy. No puddles anywhere even after a hard rain. I may try and reproduce this soil with some different rock dusts and sand. It also had no smell. No nice dank soil smell. Weird

Started the day today with a nice cup of Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee with a scoop of Jillanje Coconut Oil.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Do I have russet mites?



hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 6, 2015)

it wasnt a rock it was a rock lobster


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

Must be from the lobsternado!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

North Garden:



Purple Haze with a companion plant, more mystery seedlings, cherry pie hidden behind the plant on the right, and the Animal Cookies in the trashcan / worm-bin.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 6, 2015)

I moved a bunch of the smaller potted plants to the screen house where they could get sprinkler water every day. They are not as big as I expected:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Cherry Pie:




Animal Cookies (greasy leaves):




Bubba:




Jail Bird:




GTH Doc:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you see the pictures? All I see is red Xs

When I edit it shows the pics!


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

i see them. I have been noticing pictures have been only working some of the time.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

everything looks awesome man, nice and healthy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

dude you pollinated the bubba? Looks awfully like the hairs have receded like they have pips in. Or were the cherry n bubba put out early maybe?

Garden looks a treat Mo.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

Good eye doc. . He released a male amongst those.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Paki Punch male was going off early and so were a few of the girls so I decided what the heck!

Group shot with male (what is left of him):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Here are the other plants in the group: 



None are showing sex yet but they all smell like males. The leaves are so beautiful I just keep wanting to touch them 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

I do like seeing swollen calyx's. One day ill have plants in my garden legally. One day...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

They do look awesome mo. That bubba has an identifiable look to it. Love that plant. Plus the smell is great. The wafts of air from the north garden were very ungent too. 

Im looking at adding some of that fert your using into my medium and see how it does with just watering. Im killing off the rest of my remote garden... hopefully this evening. Im looking ahead to the future now. Thanks for everything!

What was the fireballs crossed w BTW? I found 1 seed


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

Lucky! It was crossed with Paki. I call that one Solar. @hyroot is test growing some of it.

This is what they looked like:



Quite a variety of phenos in the seeds!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

Once in and settled at our place I am going to do a MO tribute and pop some of your seeds. Im looking at the MAKU or WAKE or both. Then probably this one seed... LOL. My wife loved both the malawi and mulanje.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

I may pick up another pack of the Malawi.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 7, 2015)

There were a couple of branches on the Maku Thick Reveg that I knew were going to be in the way and might cause mildew. To prevent this I removed them and set them on some screen in the sun. I also placed a tray underneath to catch the seeds.









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Lucky! It was crossed with Paki. I call that one Solar. @hyroot is test growing some of it.
> 
> This is what they looked like:
> 
> ...


It was on 12/12 from Seed outside. Very small. Showed sex of a female. Then the beginning of June I t started revegging. It's now back in veg state with 5 finger leaves. So it will be a while til it started flowering. I may bring it inside. Not sure.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 7, 2015)

nice clump of seeds there! I am hoping my freshly planted seeds give me a nice male so i can get to work on making some seeds!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 8, 2015)

They will!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm going to be in your hood in a couple hours. I have clones for you. Call me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 9, 2015)

wish i got messages like that. hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

I was in Corona at a doctor's office. Sorry I missed you!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 9, 2015)

Time to start packaging the new strains:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 10, 2015)

wtf when you start breeding sea turtle Mo?!?!? hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

I need to make a coat covered with these! Start a new fashion craze!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I need to make a coat covered with these! Start a new fashion craze!


Make beads out of them.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Lucky! It was crossed with Paki. I call that one Solar. @hyroot is test growing some of it.
> 
> This is what they looked like:
> 
> ...


I need some new seeds. I am having the worst luck getting anything to pop. I had 4 coming up and an erwig ate the stalk of one and also one just emerging. So I brought it inside and a mouse (since deceased) ate one of the remaining 2. I can get them to pop in water then into paper towels the tails grow but once they go to Pro Moss (fibrous sphagnum peat moss). I am on my 3rd batch of seeds. Looks like I will have small plants this year. I need a Dr Mo visit. GT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

pH of peat moss is too acidic. You want a nice neutral soil or plug to start them in.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2015)

I'll be there Sunday


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Same place as last year?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Same place as last year?



Yeah. There's more seed companies there this year. Every hash maker and extract company will be there too. Hit man dougie banned dj's and loud music at each booth.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

The air conditioned tents last year were nice!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The air conditioned tents last year were nice!



Oh yeah I forgot about those. I'm either gonna grab a pack from exotics if they're there. If not I'm a grab some sin city gear probably. Say what up to frenchy and tc and several others. Of no gear. Maybe a sic nail from d nail


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

More seed pics - BigK x Triangle = 3K



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

Subbed!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

Welcome!!!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2015)

I have mint chocolate chip and nightmare cookies. @lemmy714 just harvested the same pheno I have of nightmare cookies and got a big yield.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 10, 2015)

What does it smell like? Got any pics?


----------



## taGyo (Jul 10, 2015)

shhhshhh said:


>


Welcome to RIU!
Stop spamming.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What does it smell like? Got any pics?



Last time I saw nightmare cookies in person they were 2 weeks from being done.

I'll get to sample them. All mine are still vegging

Here's a pic of his same pheno that I have of nightmare cookies. When I was there last they had an og smell.





He does no till also.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Spammer is gone 

Thank you mods!


----------



## lemmy714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Other nightmare cookie phenos. They smell like berrys saturated in gas. Except one pheno which smells more like a blue dream type smell.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Frosty flowers! I wish we could smell them! Are you in SoCal?


----------



## hyroot (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Frosty flowers! I wish we could smell them! Are you in SoCal?


Yeah you met him at the cup. He was with me that day. We will both be at chalice tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

I thought that was SoCal Rob


----------



## hyroot (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I thought that was SoCal Rob


Socal rob found all of us at the tga booth. That was the dude that's older than you. He had one of his friends with him. 

Lemmy714 was the younger one with me.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

That feels like so long ago!


----------



## lemmy714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Frosty flowers! I wish we could smell them! Are you in SoCal?


Yes, I met you at the so cal cup with Hyroot.


----------



## lemmy714 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I thought that was SoCal Rob


I think he was there too


----------



## lemmy714 (Jul 11, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Socal rob found all of us at the tga booth. That was the dude that's older than you. He had one of his friends with him.
> 
> Lemmy714 was the younger one with me.


Lol...Hyroot beat me to it twice


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

North Garden:





South Garden:







Purple Haze:




Cherry Pie and friends:




Animal Cookies before trim:




After:




Goldie:




Screen Room:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> pH of peat moss is too acidic. You want a nice neutral soil or plug to start them in.


Where can I buy a neutral soil? HD only has potting soil with ferts. OCFD has G&B with chicken poo. GT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Promix, sand, perlite...

Make sure you wash the sand well - even boiling it may be in order.


----------



## fandango (Jul 11, 2015)

I been running tga seeds....Mo your seeds look pretty good,I would like to try some out?me, I'm in calaveras


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

PM me.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Promix, sand, perlite...
> 
> Make sure you wash the sand well - even boiling it may be in order.


Thx I will try that.


----------



## texasjack (Jul 12, 2015)

question for everyone, how long can you get away without watering promix? I grow in doors under LED (not too hot) and like to leave sometimes for a week. Can a plant survive? Considering promix


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

I have had it get pretty dry and had no problems with the plant. The only problem is that after it dries out you need to soak it to get it to absorb water again. I will dunk my pots in a bucket. Otherwise the water runs down the inside of the pot and out the drain holes without soaking the soil.

Dr Earth soil forms a crust that is the same. However, when I break the crust the water flows right through the soil. Too quickly sometimes!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 13, 2015)

texasjack said:


> question for everyone, how long can you get away without watering promix? I grow in doors under LED (not too hot) and like to leave sometimes for a week. Can a plant survive? Considering promix


Also helps to water slowly around the plant a little at a time so the water can wet the soil. Mo is right though. If it becomes too dry you will need to immerse it in a bucket to re-wet it.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Spent the weekend time that I had planned to use working on the screen room to repair some shoddy mechanic work on my old bug:

Do you think that they over-tightened the clamp?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey mo,
what's the parentage of jurple ? I'm guessing jillybean x something purple ?
I have a couple of clones I recieved
from a fairy drop, they look interesting already.
on my way to the nursery you suggested.
tnx, bob


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

Purple Jilly Bean x Jilly Bean = Jilly Purple = Jurple

This is the mom:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2015)

Im looking forward to trying some of your genetics from dr.d81 when he harvests


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2015)

tHESE WERE THE jURPLE SEEDS:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 13, 2015)

Cant wait to see that purple haze go to head. How long vegging does she have left?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

She is starting to get more leafy on the colas. I am not seeing any more stretch.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

I am heading up to Woodland Hills today. Anybody want to meet up out there?


----------



## Six50 (Jul 14, 2015)

this look lik a male to you mo


----------



## Six50 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Not really
Looks more like a leaf node. Male parts will look like a small football shaped growth at several nodes. It takes forever for them to become flowers.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Just left Buds and Roses


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 14, 2015)

That jurple is looking sick dude, in a good way lol. I'm subbed


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is a good picture of the Mozambique Male for comparison:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

Jurple is just a Jilly Bean back cross (BX). Subcool and MzJill at TGA made Jilly Bean. Amazing citrus strain with tons of frost. Perfect for making hash!

Here are some of the other tiny Jilly Bean plants from that batch:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Jul 14, 2015)

im having de ja vu...feel like ive seen those pics on 4 threads now lol.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

These are some of the moms:

#4


#3


#1


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 14, 2015)

I love orange strains and was very excited to try Jilly Bean.

From those three moms I got Grapefruit, Orange, and Honey Tangerine. The funny thing is that the clone from #1 had a vapo rub menthol stink! I wish I had know she was going to do that. Mrs Mo loves menthol!

I did get a few seeds and handed them out to others to try. @FLKeys and @hyroot have done a great job testing them and giving them the love they need.

As you can see it can be very leafy. The leaves are covered in sugar and they smell other worldly!

I crossed a male JB with the Mulanje and that is where I got Jillanje. I backcrossed Jillanje and got all of the different Maku phenos. One of which smells like cherry diesel!

Maku:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Now the seeds from that girl are growing:





Still not showing sex:




Jail Bird is greening back up after the transplant and several deep feedings:




The top of the screen room is cleaned up and ready for the last row of bracing for the screen:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jul 15, 2015)

Good morning Mo.  love all the pics. Looks like your screen room is just about finished...love it!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Fumble! The screen room is taking forever! It is way too hot and sunny today for me to work on it. I may be able to stand it around 4pm. I need to get all of my tools moved to the back of the house again. I had to move them all when we had the graduation/moving out party for my youngest daughter. Now I can make as big of a mess as I want!

Does anybody out there have experience teaching cats to use a toilet?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

What should I vape today?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

I really need to make some coconut oil today. I love that smell when it is cooking.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2015)

Make hash or ice wax


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Too much work!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Too much work!



Outsource


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

Like herding cats!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

Holy Moly Mo. LOL awesome Roll a doobie with it. probably do great. bake it right into peanut butter/choc chip cookies too. 


supposed to close tomorrow! got the student loan stuff done! working out details etc. Holy hell man!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 15, 2015)

Like calling India when you call att customer service.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

@hyroot -"REPRESENTATIVE!" "REPRESENTATIVE!"

@SomeGuy - I am planning on making coconut oil with it. I was going to start today. Still may. Fingers crossed on the close!!! Let me know whether you need any help moving in.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot -"REPRESENTATIVE!" "REPRESENTATIVE!"
> 
> @SomeGuy - I am planning on making coconut oil with it. I was going to start today. Still may. Fingers crossed on the close!!! Let me know whether you need any help moving in.
> 
> ...



do it. coconut oil is the best. I long cook all mine for like a week. first round comes out tonght and then one more round of making the stinky stuff. LOL.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 15, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> do it. coconut oil is the best. I long cook all mine for like a week. first round comes out tonght and then one more round of making the stinky stuff. LOL.


SG did you post your recipe once for your oil or cream? I should come over Mo with my old stuff for some concentrating into oil. It is getting hot and muggy now that you mention it. I think I will make starter soil when it cools off and prepare my 20 gal pots for transplant. Gona be some sweating tonight. Oh and Mo the garden is looking great! Gona be some fire in your backyard. GT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 15, 2015)

I am not concentrating an oil I am dissolving the essential oils in coconut oil and cooking it for 3 hours to activate the medicine. I am toying with the idea of running this stuff through my washing machine and making some IWE.


----------



## hyroot (Jul 18, 2015)

How did the bbq fireballs do. Mine is producing tiny dense buds. Looks and smells like platinum bubba. Grows like girl scout cookies.


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 18, 2015)

@Mohican looking good brother! Love the variety!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2015)

I took some pictures of it. Mine is tiny and so is my Cherry Pie. They flowered way too early.

The rain was awesome today!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I took some pictures of it. Mine is tiny and so is my Cherry Pie. They flowered way too early.
> 
> The rain was awesome today!



I posted a quick video of lightening on my fb . It was swamp weather here. Pouring rain over a 100 degrees. 80 % humidity.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Super sticky here too. Rain felt great anyway!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Super sticky here too. Rain felt great anyway!


The air feels wet. Even after the rain stopped. So humid.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I know! I stepped outside and it was like walking through warm jello!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Here are the flowering girls except Bubba:

Ghost:




Fireball BBQ:




Cherry Pie:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are the flowering girls except Bubba:
> 
> Ghost:
> 
> ...


Hope they don't mold.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I will be harvesting them tomorrow while I watch the Open. The AC should dry them out quickly.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Anybody ever seen a shiny orange grasshopper?







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 19, 2015)

My outdoor plants are looking pretty beat up too. The is weather sucks. Luckily I don't have anything flowering outside.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

I think all of the other plants are males except for the revegers and the Purple Haze. Might be a stud fest out there this fall.

I broke down and had a brat and a beer:




It was a nice snack after my harrowing ride to Malibu and back on Topanga Canyon Road. The view at the top was nice:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Jul 19, 2015)

Can pollen pass through white greenhouse mesh? 

I have a spot nearby to breed big plants outside. I wanna run 2 males. But keep them separate. Thinking of setting up small hoop tents with the white greenhouse mesh.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Need a giant condom!


----------



## hyroot (Jul 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Need a giant condom!



It would get too hot in one of those. Maybe in the winter. This winter will be shitty for outdoor. El Nino is coming. I


----------



## Mohican (Jul 19, 2015)

Time to build a greenhouse (conservatory).

My girls looked very happy this morning in the 91 degree 100% humidity sauna:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

That is a beautiful sight right there Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks! I love it in the morning when they are all perky and waking up.

It was so hot and muggy yesterday it felt like you were in a steam room!

I chopped the Cherry Pie, Bubba, Ghost, and Fireball to keep them from suffering water damage.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

nice man. whats that one to the right of the PH?


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

Those are all mystery seedlings dropped by earlier plants.

The four colas rising above the top of the wall are all PH except for the far right one. It is the main cola of the Jail Bird.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 20, 2015)

You have so many that just pop up mo. Crack me up. great garden. Love swimming and gettting a wonderful whif every once in a while. LOL!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

They are all crosses and backcrosses of Blue Dream, Scott's OG, Jesus OG, Quantum Kush, LA Con, Jilly Bean, Mulanje, Ace of Spades and Paki Punch.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 20, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Today is Mrs Mo's and my 30th wedding anniversary! Yesterday we made homemade meatballs and marinara and just hung out! 2nd week of empty nest and things are awesome!

Purple Mystery




North Jungle








Purple Haze from @Javadog




Jail Bird (not goldie any more)




Animal Cookies in the worm bin




South Jungle








Sexing:












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jul 20, 2015)

Well congratulations Mo! 30 years...nice.


----------



## yktind (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats, Mo. It is nice to hear about a Marriage actually lasting. Divorce is so high now.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Transplanted the Akki and Rebar to the dirt in the screen room:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you all for the support and friendship 



Only four more to go to hit 20K likes!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2015)

double grats Mo! 30 years and going strong. garden loks great too. will that haze finish in time you reckon?


----------



## GroErr (Jul 22, 2015)

Happy 30th to you and yours Mo, that's a rarity these days, good for you! I was close but eventually bowed out at 28 years when I got sick... I've been cancer free since, coincidence? I think not! - lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys! We had a big fight yesterday haha. Apparently the jobless are required to do the dishes more often.

When we hit 25 years I jokingly said that if I had gone to jail for killing somebody I would be getting released by now. That didn't go over very well. It was just an observation and not a critique. 

I had my cancer 22 years ago. Mrs. Mo saved my life. I am a lucky guy to have her in my life.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour*
> 
> Today is Mrs Mo's and my 30th wedding anniversary! Yesterday we made homemade meatballs and marinara and just hung out! 2nd week of empty nest and things are awesome!
> 
> ...


Happy 30th Mo and Mrs Mo. Great achievement indeed! Garden is looking happy for sure. I should come get some of those ferrell seedlings. I finally got some to start for me but I dont expect anything big this year. I may need you to clone some if they turn out ok for next years crop. The orchid greenhouse smells wonderful you should bring Mrs Mo by to see some flowers. GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks guys! We had a big fight yesterday haha. Apparently the jobless are required to do the dishes more often.
> 
> When we hit 25 years I jokingly said that if I had gone to jail for killing somebody I would be getting released by now. That didn't go over very well. It was just an observation and not a critique.
> 
> ...


I am sure she is worth being the dishwasher Mo  I like the prison analogy . . . hehe. Bring her by I will get her some orchid flowers to cheer her up. GT


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

hey Mo
I was about to enjoy a bottom bud from a "Sweet" that was growing when I went into the hospital,
found a bean in it as well, so I guess my sister moving the male around did dust everyone.
everything is still hanging to dry, hoping for more .

  

peace bob


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

Awesome! How does it smell?

Sweets = TGA Plush Berry x LoveChild (Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold x TGA Ace of Spades)

I only got like 20 of these seeds. It seemed like a good fruity cross.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

*Garden Tour*


South Garden / Screen Room




North Garden








Purple Haze and Friends






Animal Cookies




Jail Bird




Maku Thick Reveg




Unknown




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking lovely as always Mo.

You're Organic right? Do you put amended soil in holes? Or just big patches of super healthy dirt? Everything always looks super healthy in your garden. Just wondering how you do it


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

I just did a stem rub, besides the mustard from a sandwich I just ate 
I get a sweet/lemon smell...yumm


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome! How does it smell?
> 
> Sweets = TGA Plush Berry x LoveChild (Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold x TGA Ace of Spades)
> 
> ...


This cross sounds amazing for sure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Garden looks awesome Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

I have been adding kitchen scraps to the soil and worms. 

I ammend with

Alaska Fish
bone
blood
kelp
epsom
compost
soil from old pots
hose water with phosphoric acid to get it to 5.7 pH
molasses
Alaska dry tomato food
Earth Juice Grow
I think that is it.

I am going to start adding neem powder I picked up at the Indian Market.


----------



## texasjack (Jul 26, 2015)

congrats the anniversary


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 26, 2015)

Just dishes?....
Congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jul 26, 2015)

Congo Rats on 30, Mo! Very very cool!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jul 26, 2015)

Looking good Mo! I am looking forward to finally running some sativas. I have been shuffling beans for a week itching to pop some.


----------



## papapayne (Jul 26, 2015)

whoot! bean fever


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have been adding kitchen scraps to the soil and worms.
> 
> I ammend with
> 
> ...


Is neem powder adsorbed into the plant to fight buggies? GT


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

I am not sure. The market owner said his father would make a tea and spray it as a foliar.

There are several growers here who include it in their soil mix.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 27, 2015)

Some fun with PaintShop:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

July 27:

































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2015)

Today:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great garden Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks GT! Are you having a good Friday?

Mrs Mo and I just drove around in the convertible Bug. Beautiful night for it.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks GT! Are you having a good Friday?
> 
> Mrs Mo and I just drove around in the convertible Bug. Beautiful night for it.


I did. You should have stopped by and check out the greenhouse and the orchids in bloom. Also you could take a look at my scrawny plant ~ 1 ft now. I really need some new seeds or get started a lot earlier next time. Not use to finicky seeds. GT


----------



## Mohican (Aug 1, 2015)

Still got time to do a 12/12 from seed! The sativas will go until Xmas.

She has a ton of work Friday and I did a bunch of chores today. The pool was a mess and the RO system was on the blink. All good now.

It sucks when you need to wait until sundown to get any work done outside.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 2, 2015)

Just like having an indoor garden. Lights on at night .


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Covered my face in oil tonight. Killing the cancer


----------



## Mohican (Aug 2, 2015)

Welcome to the jungle...




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Still got time to do a 12/12 from seed! The sativas will go until Xmas.
> 
> She has a ton of work Friday and I did a bunch of chores today. The pool was a mess and the RO system was on the blink. All good now.
> 
> ...


All good. Yea I am thinking of starting some now. Frickin hot and humid outside during the day. I turned the lights on in the greenhouse and work after sundown. Can't you see the light from your house? hehe GT


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

gardens booming man! that satty is looking great, looming over the squash haha

Like the effects on the painshopped pic.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Don!

How is the new house? Are you all moved in?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

OK today I am doing some major yard work. 

I moved Jail Bird over to the front door of the screen room. It was getting too tall on the deck.

All of the sativa plants are starting to show sex. Only two are males. Confused and the Seedling in the Bent pot.

I need to go back out now and chop the males and maybe see about scrogging the girls to spread them out and lower the height a bit.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

Here are some new pics from the garden.

Jail Bird:




Various flowers:





























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are some new pics from the garden.
> 
> Jail Bird:
> 
> ...


THe one seed I got to pop early turned out to be a stinky male. Great form but lonely now. I think if I pop more seeds they will be small plants.On the other hand your garden looks great Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

You can still grow a nice sized plant and harvest in October.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 4, 2015)

OK - I pulled out all of the males and threw them in the compost pile. That was fun! I felt like a DEA agent for a minute carrying around six foot plants with no flowers.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 5, 2015)

Wheels of life turning as always! This recently was my first male plant that didnt get killed, dr.d81 has him now. wonder how many poor male cannabis plants have been killed lol. oh well, compost must be had.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

Males in the compost pile:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

hey Mo, I'm moved but I wouldn't say it's finished lol!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 5, 2015)

But you are out of the old place right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2015)

yeah out the old place man. got the final walk through and get deposit back tomorrow.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

Wooh hoo! I wish I was closer I would come over with some of bubbly.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

Yesterday (bad white balance - did my best to fix)
















Today:


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 6, 2015)

Lookig awesome dude. Im jealous lol i wish i could have an outdoor garden but i dont know how my neighbors would react. I have a feeling most of them smoke but ive only lived where ido now for about ayear so im not sure .Andeven ifthey did iwouldnt want them to know i grow.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 6, 2015)

I am always amazed at the positive reaction I get from all of my neighbors. Everybody already know Cannabis is good and safe. At least the smart ones do. We just need to educate the dummies!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 7, 2015)

man that sativa looks stellar Mo, nice slice of heaven your garden man. one day I hope to have outdoor plants in my garden. probably have to switch country to see it in my lifetime though.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 7, 2015)

I grew outdoors several times in the '80s. Nobody bothered me.

It was funny because around October all of us neighbors would be trading our flowers 

One time I had just harvested and an FBI task force ended up chasing a gang leader from a gunfight and through my back yard. Then they brought the dog back there to find the gun he ditched.

Guardian angels!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is the neem powder I picked up:




I finally took some clones off of the revegging and flowering girls. I hope it wasn't too late. I have zero success cloning fully flowering plants.

The Fireball is flowering pretty hard and had some seeds. I only took one clone off of her.

The Animal Cookies had a few tips that were showing five-fingered leaves so I took two from her.

The Rebar is very special and I am glad it revegged. I took 9 cuttings off of the two girls.

I set up the cloner in the spare bathroom and have a 100 watt blue Cree over them. The picture is much darker than reality:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Here it was before I cleaned and organized:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 8, 2015)

Clones are still looking happy today! They get morning sun through the window.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

I am up in Woodland Hills this morning. Anybody live up here?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 10, 2015)

garden is looking awesome mo! out of all you have in your garden this year, what is the plant you are most enjoying? whose the special lady you got your eye on?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

The Animal Cookies was my special plant before it revegged. Now I am just watching them all and waiting to see what they can show me. 

The clones are now my fun project.


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 10, 2015)

Next weekend I hope to install my grow room! We are moved but not done. Going awesome though. I just turned in the trailer after two days of hauling stuff across town. So beat. 

Can't wait to have you out when we are a little more settled! Daughter comes home tomorrow night too! Starts school in just a few days too.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 10, 2015)

Why does school now start a month earlier than it did for us. I remember starting school like early to mid september. College was the only time I started school in August. My niece starts high school next week.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 10, 2015)

Many of the experts say we should get rid of summer break all together.

I am back home.

List of good news:

One offer and three more interviews this week! Things are looking up!
Two of the Rebar clones have roots after only three days! It is a very hardy plant!
The organic soil gardening book I edited is nominated for an award!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Aug 10, 2015)

I know of a few schools that were year round. They didn't get holiday breaks. But class was on for 2 weeks off for 2 weeks all year.


----------



## Joedank (Aug 10, 2015)

its mostly based on a AG life style . kids were needed at the summer time to plant and harvest itis obsolete now. so they are fucking with it . 


hyroot said:


> I know of a few schools that were year round. They didn't get holiday breaks. But class was on for 2 weeks off for 2 weeks all year.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Many of the experts say we should get rid of summer break all together.
> 
> I am back home.
> 
> ...


Looks like things are looking up for you Mo. Good luck on the job hunt and congrats on the nomination. Go clones! GT


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

I remember when they started year round in CO. It was awesome because you could ski on winter vacation that was different than the tourists. No crowds on the slopes!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

good luck with the jobs. ur garden looks lush, nice work. Remember Quick Fix PLUS for the piss test . Warm it up at home, put the heat pack around it with the rubber band. Make sure you get the Plus one cuz it contains Urea they might test for. And dump the Entire contents in no matter if it passes their line. Your neighbors tree with the big purple flowers is OUT OF SITE man!
I love it. your neighbor totally Rocks.!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

She is 93 and a real spitfire! She was the reference librarian at Berkeley back in the hippie days.

The tree is a Jacaranda. They are beautiful but messy. We have some streets here that in the spring look like they are covered with purple snow!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2015)

that's cool !


----------



## Mohican (Aug 11, 2015)

Is that Casper DAT? He is friendly! 

A Rebar clone and an Animal Cookies clone already have small roots!




Clones:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2015)

curious to see how the animal cookies are Mo we hear so much hype over the pond but an original cut is seldom seen or the breeder does a dodgy fem and we get a herm version. happens all the time it sucks. 

I'm thinking of making myself one of those cloners. the pump and works are the easiest to source, the tub is the hardest bit lol.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2015)

What about a big stainless steel cooking pot? I bet you could find something cheap at a garage sale or restaurant supply store.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2015)

I found some pretty ideal stuff a carp bait bucket actually but when I priced up it was only £10 cheaper lol. It only really makes a great saving I your doing say. 100 site cloner. Think I'll make a smaller version with like 8- 10 sites.


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> She is 93 and a real spitfire! She was the reference librarian at Berkeley back in the hippie days.
> 
> The tree is a Jacaranda. They are beautiful but messy. We have some streets here that in the spring look like they are covered with purple snow!
> 
> ...


You ever gather some up for the compost pile or worm bin?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 12, 2015)

Not yet. I did add the camellia flowers to the compost this year and the worms seemed to love it!

LA Con in the worm bin:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fandango (Aug 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Not yet. I did add the camellia flowers to the compost this year and the worms seemed to love it!
> 
> LA Con in the worm bin:
> 
> ...


Great Picture...she looks so happy


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks! I crossed her with the Black Sour Bubble. He ended up sprouting female flowers at the end so I am not sure what to do with the seeds.

I call that cross Goodyear Blimp (GYB):



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2015)

A few shots from the garden.

Akki:






Jail Bird reveg:




Cheers.
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Aug 13, 2015)

looking good mohican! as always  

out of curiosity, I have noticed you do so many different plant sizes. What determines which size you allocate to each plant?


----------



## papapayne (Aug 13, 2015)

oh yea and @Dr.Amber Trichome love the new avatar


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2015)

I let them decide mostly. When I use smart pots it seems to control the plant size depending on the pot size. I really like the #7 pots because the plants are more manageable and portable. I had to let the Jail Bird dry out well before I could attempt to lift her. She is in a #20 pot. 

I like the #20 pots because I can give them more soil to work with but they are heavy to move.

I usually try to put only a few select plants in the ground. However this year I had a couple keepers that I decided to put in the ground in addition to the mystery seedlings. I also had way too many clones of great stuff and just didn't get to look after them with the level of attention I would have liked. This resulted in the Cherry Pie being small along with the GTH and Fireball. Animal Cookies and Rebar revegged and also caused some problems.

Akki, the mystery seedlings and the Purple Haze are the only plants that seem to be happy with their current situation. I am not crossing any of the plants this time. However, they may have received a bit of Paki pollen early before they revegged.

Hopefully this crop is all fire and I can have some unseeded flowers to enjoy.

I need to spray BT to keep the budworms at bay.

The squash is either a spaghetti squash or it might be a watermelon!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 13, 2015)

I am still working on removing the seeds from the GTH x Paki. It is so frosty and the plant is still not crumbly dry after two weeks!


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2015)

looking mighty fine Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still working on removing the seeds from the GTH x Paki. It is so frosty and the plant is still not crumbly dry after two weeks!


Been too frickin humid here. Garden looks very lush Mo.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking awesome mo i think i must be subbed to many logs as i never get updates very odd but girls are looking great as always keep it up be a nice mix


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks DN! I try and let my garden dictate what to do.


Screen Room:




North Garden:




Mystery Blue cross:







I got a great job offer yesterday! They offered me more than I was asking! I am on cloud 9!

I have one more interview today with a company that is on my bucket list. It is a mega video game company. 

Four interviews this week and three offers! I am not looking forward to letting down the ones I don't choose. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DirtyNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks DN! I try and let my garden dictate what to do.
> 
> 
> Screen Room:
> ...


that sounds awesome sounds like a dream job congrats hope you pick the right one and it works out


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 14, 2015)

Why don't you accept all the offers! Pick them in order and then tell them you can start one in Sept., one In Oct and one in Nov. That why you can test the waters of and see if you really see yourself fitting in and staying with the company. Its been my experience you might think a place is going to be great but then after a couple weeks on the job things start to unfold that make you wish you didn't pick that job. You have nothing to loose this way.


----------



## fumble (Aug 14, 2015)

Congrats Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Fumble!

@Dr.Amber Trichome - I have the opportunity to work with systems that are new and bleeding edge at the one company. I just accepted!

I am a working stiff again! Oh - and they don't do drug testing 




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome - I have the opportunity to work with systems that are new and bleeding edge at the one company. I just accepted!
> 
> ...


Awesome Mo! Now get toking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am still working on removing the seeds from the GTH x Paki. It is so frosty and the plant is still not crumbly dry after two weeks!





greenthumb111 said:


> Been too frickin humid here. Garden looks very lush Mo.


no man the terps are just crazy on that one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 15, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> @Dr.Amber Trichome - I have the opportunity to work with systems that are new and bleeding edge at the one company. I just accepted!
> 
> ...


hell yea! can you smoke with this one?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2015)

GTH is so sticky! Tons of finger hash!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 15, 2015)

*Garden Tour:*

North Garden:






Akki:




Jail Bird




Animal Cookies
















Purple Girl:





Mystery Dirt:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *Garden Tour:*
> 
> North Garden:
> 
> ...


Garden is kickin Mo. Can I come over and live in your pool for a few days. Jez it's hot!!!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

We went in the pool yesterday at 2pm. Every time I got out at the steps and walked to the diving board I was hot again! I stayed out for 5 minutes to wash down the deck and I was completely dry!

This is perfect pool weather! No water heating required.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

This guy hangs out on my little reveg plant:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

I just hooked up my new Samsung monitor from Costco:








All of my pictures look like crap now! Sorry about that.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

Here are a couple of pics without the adjustments I previously thought they needed!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

One more:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Aug 16, 2015)

Kelp meal box in worm bin:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Joedank (Aug 17, 2015)

sweet garden!
i will test the hermi male seeds  if you wanna see whats inthere ...


----------



## Mohican (Aug 17, 2015)

Sure! That would be awesome! PM me.

The clones all have root nubs today and a couple have gnarly spiky roots poking out.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2015)

Grats on the Job Mo! mantis looks like your interrupting him haha


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Got these finished up tonight so I can concentrate on the new job!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

oooh what all you got there Moh


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

Cherry Pie, Bubba, and Ghost crossed with Paki Punch

Maku Thick Reveg x Jaki (Paki x Jilly Bean)


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Those sound great. Cherry pie is one I've been wanting to try for a while.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 19, 2015)

These were all killer clones I had been babying indoors until it was summer time. The second they went outside they flowered! They never got very big but they did get to meet Mr Paki Punch! The Ghost was super sticky!

The Fireball also flowered early but she is revegging now and smells amazing. The Animal Cookies and Jail Bird also flowered but less dramatically. They are looking like they will finish normally.

All of the sativa plants are barely starting to flower and the Purple Haze still does not have any actual flowers!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> These were all killer clones I had been babying indoors until it was summer time. The second they went outside they flowered! They never got very big but they did get to meet Mr Paki Punch! The Ghost was super sticky!
> 
> The Fireball also flowered early but she is revegging now and smells amazing. The Animal Cookies and Jail Bird also flowered but less dramatically. They are looking like they will finish normally.
> 
> All of the sativa plants are barely starting to flower and the Purple Haze still does not have any actual flowers!


I remember pics of the Cherry Pie flowering early, but I don't recall the Ghosts. I'll have a look threw your thread.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Here are the flowering girls except Bubba:
> 
> Ghost:
> 
> ...


that ghost got pretty big compared to the others  I can't wait to flower out my fireball clones. Thinking next week I'm going to switch to 12/12


----------



## papapayne (Aug 19, 2015)

man, now thats some seeds! talk about a big ass pheno hunts


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 19, 2015)

Looking great Mo! Congrats on the job as well! Any info on what games and for what platform?


----------



## Mohican (Aug 20, 2015)

That was Blizzard. Wasn't a good fit. I am at a mega device firm now.

Crazy day today. Great people! One of them worked with me back in my old days!

Oops! I forgot to post this last night! Haha


----------



## hyroot (Aug 21, 2015)

Last jillange I ran was very cbd heavy. Not as much as sour tsunami but did have some numbing effects. Anyway I've had jillange flowers for a while. I just finished making coconut oil with it.

I smoked a bowl first to make sure it hasn't degraded. Still just as strong.

No lab tests



It still has to cool and separate


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

Yum! I bet it smells amazing!


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking good Mo. I'm going to try my hand at pollinating a branch or two on each one of my ladies. I'm a bit paranoid about to be honest. Lol. Don't want to make a mistake and throw pollen all over my ladies or something.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 21, 2015)

It is harder to pollinate than you think! Get a plastic bag that will fit nicely over the cola you want to pollinate. Put the pollen in the bag and gently place the bag over the cola and tie it closed. Shake the hell out of it a few times to fully spread the pollen. Let the pollen settle and gently and carefully remove the bag. Spray your plant and area with water to kill any stray pollen and you are done. The seeded colas should be full at harvest!




I try to let the plant get old and dry before I harvest. The seeds finish better with age.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is harder to pollinate than you think! Get a plastic bag that will fit nicely over the cola you want to pollinate. Put the pollen in the bag and gently place the bag over the cola and tie it closed. Shake the hell out of it a few times to fully spread the pollen. Let the pollen settle and gently and carefully remove the bag. Spray your plant and area with water to kill any stray pollen and you are done. The seeded colas should be full at harvest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info. I will collect pollen today and pollinate the ladies around week 4. I have a feeling this is going to be fun.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yum! I bet it smells amazing!


I didn't even taste the oil. I gave it all to my brothers wife. She had a brain tumor removed 2 weeks ago. And chemo and radiation for 2 other tumors and she spinal cancer too.

She beat breast cancer last year.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> I didn't even taste the oil. I gave it all to my brothers wife. She had a brain tumor removed 2 weeks ago. And chemo and radiation for 2 other tumors and she spinal cancer too.
> 
> She beat breast cancer last year.


@hyroot is that oil the same recipe you gave awhile back? I hope it helps your brothers wife. You are a good man. I would like to meet you next time you come to Mo's. I don't live far from him.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 23, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> @hyroot is that oil the same recipe you gave awhile back? I hope it helps your brothers wife. You are a good man. I would like to meet you next time you come to Mo's. I don't live far from him.



Thanks and I don't know the recipe I gave.

1. Puree flowers for 10 seconds in the food processor .

2. Bake on a Pyrex casserole pan / dish at 230 degrees for 60 minutes

3. Put the baked goods into the crock pot.

4. Pour 1 cup of oil for every 7 grams

5. After adding oil add R.O. water to the crock pot til it fills up to the rim or close to it. Then cook on low for 6 hours. Occasionally stir

6. Strain with cheese cloth in a mesh ladle / sieve

7. Put strained water /oil in the fridge over night.

8. Next day once hardened scrap bottom of oil to remove plant matter.

8. Cook oil with more water in the crock pot on low. No where near as long. Then strain and place in the fridge.

Just doing this step again to remove more plant matter. Each time you strain you remove more and more plant matter.

Keep doing that til plant matter is gone.

Then break up oil patty to fit back in the jar. Or fill gelatin capsuls.

FYI nitrile gloves help with handling it. Makes it much easier. I use those gloves for trimming now and have been using them for hash making for a while too.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 23, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Thanks and I don't know the recipe I gave.
> 
> 1. Puree flowers for 10 seconds in the food processor .
> 
> ...


Thanks Hyroot! Is the coconut oil (liquid) like vegetable oil or like crisco (solid). Yea I have been using the gloves for years. When trimming put the used gloves in the freezer for easy removal of trimming hash.


----------



## hyroot (Aug 23, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Thanks Hyroot! Is the coconut oil (liquid) like vegetable oil or like crisco (solid). Yea I have been using the gloves for years. When trimming put the used gloves in the freezer for easy removal of trimming hash.



Both. It turns solid pretty quick at room temp. Hotter than 75 degrees and it melts to a liquid. I use trader joes brand coconut oil.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 23, 2015)

I bought a pink Peugeot today! Nice old vintage derailleur. It needs a tune up but that is all. Light as a feather. 10 miles to work each way. I can do it!

The Akki is starting to smell like bubblegum - jawbreaker candy.

I cleaned a few more branches out of the Animal Cookies and Akki to provide plenty of sun and air to keep those dense buds dry. My left arm is covered in resin. 

The Purple Haze has not developed a scent yet and has no bud sites. It is going to run a long time!

Akki:




Animal Cookies:




North Garden:










Fireball:




Clone Roots:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I bought a pink Peugeot today! Nice old vintage derailleur. It needs a tune up but that is all. Light as a feather. 10 miles to work each way. I can do it!
> 
> The Akki is starting to smell like bubblegum - jawbreaker candy.
> 
> ...


Nice i have roots on the purple haze from up here for you and flkeys


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking good, Mo! 

Funny, I am looking at a couple of vintage Peugeots right now.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 25, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2015)

I've a very similar vintage mens racer I really don;t like the drop bar position though. doesn't agree with my back at all.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow! Almost identical! Mine has white handlebar tape and pinkwall tires!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 25, 2015)

I am looking at a 70's or 80's Peugeot mixte. Going to replace all the parts with modern parts. 

I gotta get in shape.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 25, 2015)

I need to tune her up and maybe get some new wheels. I also think there is a kink or knot in one of the inner tubes. 

The tires seem like crap too. I was at the bike store last night checking out the cool wares.

I am either going to lose weight or have a heart attack!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

hahah you guys sound like me lol. captains of procrastination!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

this is mine, steel frame, oldskool hah 


I want some bullhorn bars and I think i'll switch our the derail for a flip flop and have it a single speed but not fixed. one day when we don;t have a bazillion higher priorities


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 27, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> this is mine, steel frame, oldskool hah
> 
> View attachment 3487327
> I want some bullhorn bars and I think i'll switch our the derail for a flip flop and have it a single speed but not fixed. one day when we don;t have a bazillion higher priorities


You are not going to have trouble being seen with those on they ahe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

first time I've seen them light up they're for night riding. You can get diff colours. Having had a couple of light accidents I bout those in stead of a helmet hahahah missus went mad.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2015)

They all ride around with LED flashers here now. Saw some last night that were red and blue and looked just like a police motorcycle from a ways away.

Look how organized you are for a new homeowner! My garage is getting out of control.

All of my ladies outdoors are looking great. Stacking up nicely except the Purple Haze. Still no flower sites!

Off to the mines!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 27, 2015)

I generally ride mountain. But it's too hard finding time to get to the trails. So I figure I can road ride and get some miles in and still have time to tend to my ladies.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

hahahah I move house like a machine Mo, done it that many times for me and friends I'm the go to. I get shit done right. you box it properly and label it the donkey work is the easy bit. Most of the big brown boxes are full of my old grow gear!


Mithrandir the KHS behind the racer has been round most of africa with a previous owner! on 26" wheels. the guy i ride with gifted it to me. it's so old but made to last!


----------



## Mohican (Aug 27, 2015)

I was sad giving away my uncle's Schwinn Continental. 
It was in need of a good home and I just didn't have room to keep it inside.
I am very excited about this new bike and hope to put a thousand miles on her!

Got some quick pictures this noon - I will post them later.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 27, 2015)

Dang man. I moved into my house 6 years ago and I still have boxes to unpack!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not much one for things. I tend to throw more stuff out than pack lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 28, 2015)

im so fuckin sick of cleaning my bong! do you have any suggestions for a mini bong washing machine? kinda like a tiny little high powered fast dish washer to fit just a bong, maybe add little 420 bong cleaning tablets and be done in 5 minutes.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 28, 2015)

Acetone or 99% Isopropyl Alcohol work great. Use outdoors!

Both wash away easily with water.

I discovered acetone as a great bong cleaner while working at a car paint shop back in college. We had a dirty bong and I knew acetone worked great with organic chemistry so I gave it a try. Poured some in, shook it up and poured away the tar. Rinsed with some water and we had a clean bong!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Aug 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Acetone or 99% Isopropyl Alcohol work great. Use outdoors!
> 
> Both wash away easily with water.
> 
> ...


Add a little salt to for grit


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 29, 2015)

Course sea salt and 90% isopropyl alcohol used every few bong sessions keep your glass clean.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 29, 2015)

The key for me is to have a bunch of slides and a container of alcohol with a lid on it. When a slide gets dirty I throw it in there. I clean them when they pile up. Soaking in alcohol makes cleaning them easy. 

I use alcohol and salt for the bongs. I have bottle brushes in various sizes to scrub anything I need to.I used one of those expensive bong cleaners once called Kush Klean. Worked frikkin great! I mean it got stuff off that was stuck on for a year. Too expensive for regular cleaning though.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Acetone or 99% Isopropyl Alcohol work great. Use outdoors!
> 
> Both wash away easily with water.
> 
> ...


Add salt and you have 420clean


----------



## hyroot (Aug 29, 2015)

Rubbing alcohol and sea salt. $4. Then rinse. It only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 29, 2015)

Acetone and no salt. It is like magic. The bong we cleaned was so gross. It probably hadn't been cleaned in a year. When we poured in the acetone it made a clean line as it ran down the side. We shook it and poured out the dirt. A couple of rinses with water and we were up and running again.

Acetone was the main glass cleaner in O-Chem class. I always got 99% purity in my products because I worked methodically and always cleaned my glass thoroughly. I love the smell too.











Acetone is the main ingredient in fingernail polish remover. I buy it by the gallon at the hardware store.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2015)

nothing like the virgin hit out of clean glass eh guys.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 30, 2015)

I remember my first hit from a clean bong with ice water. It was such an amazing feeling. Clean cool smoke filling my lungs.

Unfortunately the bong was plastic and the bowl was metal. I still love my little walnut pipe. That little pipe has burned amazing flowers and hash since 1980.

The first hit out of my vape was as amazing and new to me as that first cold bong hit. I can taste every nuance of the flowers and how they were grown. Next the wonderful effects of that particular strain invade my senses.

I can't wait for this batch of flowers to finish!!!

These are getting close:






These have a bit more time:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2015)

u gotta be fuckin kiddin me man, LOL!
I would never get my bong so dirty I need that toxic shit to remove resin. LOL! that's fuckin REPULSIVE!!

I clean my bong after every bowl is done. I like the idea of getting more glass bowls and setting them to bath in a bowl of rubbing alcohol.
I like 420 it smells fresh an clean and works better then salt/alkie mix. I get sick and tired of shaking the glass bowl in a ziplock . got some good brushes
.
Walmart supports Marijuana . that store fuckin ROCKS! One day their will be a WeedMart. Mr. Dat got this shirt there.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> u gotta be fuckin kiddin me man, LOL!
> I would never get my bong so dirty I need that toxic shit to remove resin. LOL! that's fuckin REPULSIVE!!
> 
> I clean my bong after every bowl is done. I like the idea of getting more glass bowls and setting them to bath in a bowl of rubbing alcohol.
> ...


http://www.thecannabist.co/2015/02/18/walmart-bongs-mexico-playa-del-carmen/29602/


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 30, 2015)

that's cool Mr.Head!
Im going to get that DVD the gingerdead man vs the Evil bong, that looks hysterical. I saw that other one.. that was kinda stupid.


----------



## Mohican (Aug 31, 2015)

We make acetone in our bodies. It is a ketone. Magic stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

after every bowl?!?! Ain't nobody got time to dat DAT! Hahaha


----------



## hyroot (Aug 31, 2015)

I clean my bowl after every bowl. Bong every few days. With cleaning the bowl I got that paper towel tech on lock.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

I haven't even looked at my filthy bong since I got the volcano.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought a vape pen that burns flowers and its sux ass and tastes like ass too. You can't even tell if you got a hit and it tastes like the rubber mouthpiece when you do. $100 to just sit in a drawer unused. My question is, is a volcano different? I want to feel like there is something in my lungs and actually taste the herb, like Mohican mentioned.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 31, 2015)

I am lazy and don't clean my utensiles often enough. 

But for me the more toxic evil chems the better!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I bought a vape pen that burns flowers and its sux ass and tastes like ass too. You can't even tell if you got a hit and it tastes like the rubber mouthpiece when you do. $100 to just sit in a drawer unused. My question is, is a volcano different? I want to feel like there is something in my lungs and actually taste the herb, like Mohican mentioned.


dude honestly go and find someone with a volcano and have a vape or two from it with some cured right weed. no burnt smell like when you roll pure, unless you're one of those guys that likes to feel the rasp to know you've had a hit. I would lay money you'd go right out and get a volcano. the handheld they do is called the mighty and it's worth every penny too.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, those volcanos are awesome. Vape pens don't compare. Wish I could afford one!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 31, 2015)

I am a power hitting mofo compared to just about every fucker I know and like to feel the lung expansion, but not at the cost of dying like my dad of non-small-cell lung carcinoma.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

Do you even hit bro? hahahahahahaa

real talk that bit bout the big C though man, make the switch ASAP


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I bought a vape pen that burns flowers and its sux ass and tastes like ass too. You can't even tell if you got a hit and it tastes like the rubber mouthpiece when you do. $100 to just sit in a drawer unused. My question is, is a volcano different? I want to feel like there is something in my lungs and actually taste the herb, like Mohican mentioned.


yup, that's why I clean clean clean my bong just not into tasting some ass , like some stoners around here do. lol
I have had my Volcano for like 5 years, its awesome. You will go through your weed a lot quicker though. at least if you do it DAT way.

I fill the chamber and usually one do 3 maybe 4 full balloons and toss the used herb.
The first balloon is always weakest, but has the most flavor
The second balloon is stronger and the flavor still hints through
The third balloon is even stronger but the vape starts to get a burn taste and becomes harsh.

I switch up between my big bong and my baby bong, my Volcano and my Pinnacle Pro Portable Vape PEn, which is really really good.
You will feel the vape from the volcano and feel it in your lungs, I think you would really like it.
its just kinda goofy sucking on a balloon like that but I grew up sucking on whip its so it just feels natural


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2015)

lmao once you've shoved an E up your backside smoking a balloon is pretty normal.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I bought a vape pen that burns flowers and its sux ass and tastes like ass too. You can't even tell if you got a hit and it tastes like the rubber mouthpiece when you do. $100 to just sit in a drawer unused. My question is, is a volcano different? I want to feel like there is something in my lungs and actually taste the herb, like Mohican mentioned.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude honestly go and find someone with a volcano and have a vape or two from it with some cured right weed. no burnt smell like when you roll pure, unless you're one of those guys that likes to feel the rasp to know you've had a hit. I would lay money you'd go right out and get a volcano. the handheld they do is called the mighty and it's worth every penny too.





Mithrandir420 said:


> Yeah, those volcanos are awesome. Vape pens don't compare. Wish I could afford one!


I agree SG's volcano is the only vap i have enjoyed smoking.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 31, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao once you've shoved an E up your backside smoking a balloon is pretty normal.


Fucking A


----------



## Mohican (Sep 1, 2015)

My buddy passed out hitting my PAX vape and some killer AK buds. First time I have ever seen somebody green out!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My buddy passed out hitting my PAX vape and some killer AK buds. First time I have ever seen somebody green out!


I will bring my Crafty over Mo and you can try it out. Made by the Volcano people. I love it.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My buddy passed out hitting my PAX vape and some killer AK buds. First time I have ever seen somebody green out!


I saw a girl pass out at the last cup. She was standing in line behind me and just slowly fell over backwards. Bubblegummers.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

I have smoked hash until there was black oil dripping out of the mouthpiece on my pipe. It was a great time and we never passed out. The closest I ever came to passing out was with some killer thai stick back in 1977. I think it was the opium.

I am spanish so I think I just have a hash gene


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

Sativa goodness:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2015)

Work is great! It is so nice to be solving problems. I do miss my garden. The Animal Cookies got wilted on Wednesday. I have been stingy with water trying to avoid the PM it is try to get. Should I just harvest early?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2015)

couldn't say bout harvest early mo but those sultry looking satty bitches be lookin fine man!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

I would rather have early perfect buds than ripe moldy buds. The stuff I chopped two weeks ago was so sticky! I need to sample some and see what it is like. I may take a big cola now and let the others ripen a bit more. I took a picture but it came out fuzzy:




Here it was a month ago:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

taking indica early isn't that bad smoke effect wise. Have you not got a tarp or cover for a frame for the interim maybe?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

It is the plant itself. It transpires heavily. I have had to thin it out 3 times and remove some bad branches. It has much better air movement and no overlapping leaves or colas. It was so hard to chop big colas off of her that were just starting to get solid flowers. I was so sticky


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> taking indica early isn't that bad smoke effect wise. Have you not got a tarp or cover for a frame for the interim maybe?


That is the same cut my animal cookies x 2010 dog kush was made from. I am hoping for some thing nice out of them. Great job on her in the worm can. I have me some worms going again and am so happy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 4, 2015)

I love your worm setup. I need to upgrade my garden to drip. I had those same sprinklers that have the rubber knob. They just kept putting out less and less. I have a prototype I invented that has been running outside for three years and my crappy grounds keepers have not been able to break it yet. Once the bank account is filled back up and the CCs are all paid off, I can run the system fully throughout the back garden. Then I might run a few Raspberry Pi boards to manage the whole system.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is the plant itself. It transpires heavily. I have had to thin it out 3 times and remove some bad branches. It has much better air movement and no overlapping leaves or colas. It was so hard to chop big colas off of her that were just starting to get solid flowers. I was so sticky


shame man, some plants are just too dense sometimes. still if the smokes good it's worth the extra work eh


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Work is great! It is so nice to be solving problems. I do miss my garden. The Animal Cookies got wilted on Wednesday. I have been stingy with water trying to avoid the PM it is try to get. Should I just harvest early?


Use a fan to keep the air moving around it. Also you can try potassium bicarbonate. Same as baking soda but with potassium (good for plant) instead of sodium (bad for plant). THey use it in wine making. I have some I use it on my roses if you want some. GT


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shame man, some plants are just too dense sometimes. still if the smokes good it's worth the extra work eh


Smoke is great yeild fucking blows


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2015)

typical.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 4, 2015)

That animal cookies cut was the worst yielder I ever had. Smallest buds too. I had to defoliate that bitch a little too. The plants were so dense with leaves. It was it's own little jungle. I dropped that strain after 1 run. Just not worth it. I'm kind of tired of running small yielding strains too. The animal cookies wasn't even that frosty and not even as good as some of my other strains.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine came out with a nice cream taste but still dropped it after one run too.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks guys - I am sure it will be fine. I will decide this weekend what to do.

I pulled a stoner move last night and left the cloner turned off after I took the root pictures. Luckily the roots are long enough to reach the water. Everything looked fine this morning.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 5, 2015)

Garden Tour

Animal Cookies in the worm bin:






North Garden:










Akki:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2015)

that's gonna be some fire lovely stuff dude


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 5, 2015)

Garden looks great Mo, i'v done that with my cloner a few times too


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 5, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Garden looks great Mo, i'v done that with my cloner a few times too


So have I, and left the dome off cubes too


----------



## hyroot (Sep 5, 2015)

I was moving soil bins around last night to turn the soil. I had to bring them out of the walk in closet. I had to unplug my inline exhaust fan. the cord hangs in front of the door. I forgot to plug it back in first like 3 hours. My whole block started stinking so much. It's funny how much difference that carbon filter makes. It's not even that great of a filter anymore. I actually need a new one. It still works decently though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

@hyroot - You can solvent wash the carbon and bake it to reactivate it. I messed up my lights by plugging them into the power bar that wasn't connected to the timer. After two weeks I went in when it was dark time and the lights were on! Doh!

@Don - Thanks - I am stoked to have so many different sativa phenos going. The Purple Haze is never going to flower! I may need to build a light dep chamber over her after everything else finishes. I have heard of people growing Thai strains that never flower. They start and then reveg before they can finish. Is the sun so much different in Thailand?

@bob - I went to use the bathroom and was wondering why it was so quiet in there! I figure it must be plenty humid under the lid.

@Doc - I had a tray full of seedlings in rapid rooters and they were so happy and then they just died. It turns out that they had shot a tap root right through the bottom of the cube and were getting now water! Lesson learned 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - You can solvent wash the carbon and bake it to reactivate it. I messed up my lights by plugging them into the power bar that wasn't connected to the timer. After two weeks I went in when it was dark time and the lights were on! Doh!
> 
> @Don - Thanks - I am stoked to have so many different sativa phenos going. The Purple Haze is never going to flower! I may need to build a light dep chamber over her after everything else finishes. I have heard of people growing Thai strains that never flower. They start and then reveg before they can finish. Is the sun so much different in Thailand?
> 
> ...


This is the new purple haze clone i have for you and Flkeys


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

That is og bio war on the leaves not pm by the way


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

I guessed that it was DE powder!

Here is what I bought from Costco on Friday (and proceeded to over imbibe):



A normal sized bottle is in the picture for reference. The Costco bottle is 1.75 liters!


My new supply of fertilizer arrived on my doorstep. They stopped carrying this version at the store however it's still available online and ships for free when I buy 7 bags.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

I bought that big bottle of Stoli to put on my bar I was going to build with my best friend who passed. Now I want Doc to help me build it from reclaimed lumber. I want a big old saloon type bar:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

This is an idea too:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Sep 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @hyroot - You can solvent wash the carbon and bake it to reactivate it. I messed up my lights by plugging them into the power bar that wasn't connected to the timer. After two weeks I went in when it was dark time and the lights were on! Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the carbon to bake. It has to bake in a kiln and the carbon has to bake at a minimum of 1750 degrees for 1 hour.


Baking it in the regular oven does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 6, 2015)

Find somebody with a kiln - or put it on your balcony hahaha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

I would love to build you a bar. I have you a tray half finished at work i havent been able to get around to finishing. Maybe i will be done by the bbq


----------



## papapayne (Sep 6, 2015)

Ladies look lovely mo! 

I love bar #2, love the wood cabin look, but that's just my taste  I can totally picture that with glass bongs of all varieties, and top shelf buds to!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuck yea Bud Bars!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm actually looking at property for a speak easy with a mate who runs a bar already, they're the new/old thing in Blighty! I had to take this pic through the peep hole as it was closed


back to sativas, do you remember my panama red? Flowered 6.5 months and was stilll spitting white hairs lol. High was like being electrocuted tho. Colour change and and depth perception probs. It was like an acid trip for half hour lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I need to ask for some time off for the BBQ. Friday before and Monday after should be enough. 

Maybe while we are there we can find some lumber from those 100 year old walnut trees!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I would love to make some Frenchy pressed hash from a huge Panama Red bush/tree!

Do you have any pics of her Don? My memory has always been a bit cheesed.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Garden Tour


Everything got a soaking today - even the avocado in the front yard. She has been surviving and thriving on a trickle for two months so I figured she could use a treat.

Animal Cookies:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Fireball BBQ:






Purple Girl:




Mystery Dirt #4 - Xmas Tree:




Mystery Dirt #1:




Reveg and Mystery Lavender:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I would love to make some Frenchy pressed hash from a huge Panama Red bush/tree!
> 
> Do you have any pics of her Don? My memory has always been a bit cheesed.


they're in someone else's thread Mo, after the great mix up i never saw her again  she was like a dwarf sativa man, grew like a conifer but totally sativa structured buds. grew about 2.5 ft tall and about 1.5 round like a mini conifer. main bud was an ounce dead. hash from it would have probably incapacitated my brain

After my most recent purchase of someone else's sativa failed to germ, I popped a gift from someone I can't remember who for the life of me but they were your side of the pond of some new candidates for the mainline minisativa project...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

upskirt sativa shots oooo weeeee Mo


----------



## drekoushranada (Sep 7, 2015)

My goodness Mo. You all are going to make me want to try my at growing a nice sativa. The garden is looking great.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 7, 2015)

Now I want a sativa to run.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 7, 2015)

lol we are all thinking that to! I have never grown a true sativa like that. Closest I had was a kiwi strain, but it was still hybrid.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

The upskirt shot was mandatory since it is taller than I am!

You guys should definitely grow a true landrace sativa. They use it in Malawi instead of coffee. My Central and South American friends all love Sativa - they are working stiffs and this helps them work longer and happier!



It needs hot light for a long time!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/t/sativa-growers-club.883171/

beauteous Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks - she was going great until we got the cold wet weather.

Here she is chopped and in a wheelbarrow headed for the compost:




Subbed!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

Such a sad day it was:




All I had left was this:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

hahahah all I had is this poor little tarp full haha.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

That was the week I learned to hate trimming!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

I bet the smoke was well worth it man.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

This was the best part:








By the time Christmas came around I had lost 20 pounds and ripped out the carpeting in my back room. It was my weight room and so I had to move all of the equipment to one side of the room and tear up the carpet, padding and tack boards. Then I moved everything to the other side of the room and repeated the removal. I did this all the night before family arrived for the holiday.

I smoked so much hash that I got a bad cough. I had to stop for a while. I gained all of the weight back (and a bit more).

I can't wait to make a new batch of Frenchy pressed hash from all of the ladies in the garden this crop!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2015)

everything is beautiful as always Mo   I like bar number 2 the best. How did you start your avocado? I have done the toothpicks around it in the glass of water and nothing ever happens except the seed splits. Any tips?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 7, 2015)

I usually buy them from a good nursery. Two I have grown by placing the seed in a pot of soil and watering regularly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2015)

mighty fine sift there Mo I really want to get another go with some dry ice. I need better bags too. And to move to the us and.... And lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2015)

Come on - you just got a new place. You are going to rock it there. I wish I could drive to Spain!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2015)

I know man but 3x3 is just about enough to keep me going and move a bit for play cash.


----------



## fandango (Sep 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Garden Tour
> 
> 
> Everything got a soaking today - even the avocado in the front yard. She has been surviving and thriving on a trickle for two months so I figured she could use a treat.
> ...


Stacking up nicely there Mo


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Sep 8, 2015)

You got me interested in Scott's OG! I like how yours turned out. I will keep an eye out for that garlic pheno that you said that you let go. Its time to get something faster than 10 weeks lol.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

God it was hot today! Hurricane weather! I feels like Cabo here. My poor garden is half dying because it is too hot and the other sativa half is loving this weather! I swear the nugs have doubled since yesterday!

The Wedge is big and the ocean is warm:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 9, 2015)

We had some really heavy winds and rain in the Inland Empire this afternoon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I may be melting.......


----------



## hyroot (Sep 9, 2015)

98 degrees partly cloudy. A nice breeze. High humidity. My ac pulls that moisture in when it's this humid


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2015)

Around 2 weeks from seed
 
 
My buddy is super happy


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 9, 2015)

Dang Mo... Wish I was were you are! We are heading into cold azz winter here! Time to bundle up the indoor!


----------



## ButchyBoy (Sep 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> Around 2 weeks from seed
> View attachment 3496861
> View attachment 3496863
> My buddy is super happy


Those look happy!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow - 2 weeks! That is some landrace sativa vigor on display there!

When I left work today I exited a 75 degree low-humidity environment and stepped outside to a 95 degree sauna with rain and lightning!

103 in Long Beach today! They broke a record!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 9, 2015)

Mulanje baby from seed:




Jilly Bean baby from seed:




I got the Plushberry as a clone so no baby pics from seed.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Garden Tour

Last night I decided to chop the Akki, Fireball, Reveg, and Animal Cookies in case it rains soon. Then while I was at work we had a flash flood!

When I got home the plants were dry and I began chopping. The Akki is amazing and so is the Animal Cookies 


Animal Cookies:




Fireball BBQ:




Mystery Dirt #4 - Xmas tree and Purple Haze:




Mystery Dirt #3:






Mystery Dirt #2:




Mystery Dirt #1:





Animal Cookies chopped:




Akki chopped:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Garden Tour
> 
> Animal Cookies in the worm bin:
> 
> ...


You are doing some magic in that yard Mo. Hows the job?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> This is an idea too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one better. I have the steer horns for it too!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Garden Tour
> 
> Last night I decided to chop the Akki, Fireball, Reveg, and Animal Cookies in case it rains soon. Then while I was at work we had a flash flood!
> 
> ...


Your fireball looks like it may have a little rot. Caterpillars? I had some of those bastards eat some of my Thai herbs almost entirely! Good thing you took those down before the shower today. What crazy weather. The dogs and I were in the orchid greenhouse and it started pouring. Luckily the only female plant I have hasn't started flowering yet. Let me know if you need some company trimming.

GT


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Such a sad day it was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it rot because of the dew and cold? I had that happen to a late grow was in the middle of flower and it rained. The plant became a mold bush.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> This was the best part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gawd. that story had me lol.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have 4 of your seeds in rockwool right now Mo.


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 10, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I have 4 of your seeds in rockwool right now Mo.


LUCKY!


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 10, 2015)

Just wondering what brad of his lighting you prefer. I have used digilux and am trying the eyehortalux super hps next. I use 1000 watt bulbs with lumateck ballasts.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - I am pretty sure it is from caterpillars. I haven't sprayed anything on the plants this crop. I don't want any chemicals, organic or not, on this batch. I am letting the bugs have their cut of the garden and then they leave me some unspoiled flowers. I don't mind sharing.

@Mithrandir420 - which ones did you pick?

@norcal mmj - I am not sure what your question is - I use the sun whenever possible 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - Trim help is always welcome!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mo what is in the three bar again? I was going through seeds to pop when the blueballs make it.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 10, 2015)

Rebar crossed with Triangle.

Rebar liked to be topped and fimmed aggressively to get it to produce thick stems and huge buds. The Rebar clones I have grown without any topping or manipulating have come out way different. They also revegged and were treated like shit ever since. They still are surprising me.

Rebar Clone #1 in a pot (growing into the ground):




Rebar Clone #2 in the dirt:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

Original Rebar eaten by snails as a sapling:










Rebar buds full of 3Bar seeds:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

Rebar is probably a cross between Blue Dream and Jillange (Holy Smoke Mulanje x TGA Jilly Bean).


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

We're about to be fucked by new state regulations. Greedy big business at Its finest ..... Come Jan 1st it's time to move to another state. . It's been fun while it lasted.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 11, 2015)

hyroot said:


> We're about to be fucked by new state regulations. Greedy big business at Its finest ..... Come Jan 1st it's time to move to another state. . It's been fun while it lasted.


Whats up man? They going to ban growing in CA?


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Whats up man? They going to ban growing in CA?


Read up on ab 266 and SB 643

It's a bill that's passed then gutted and rewritten. We'll know by the end of the day what the bill says. Jerry brown has to sign it by today.

It voids prop 215 and goes after doctors and patients. You have to get a rec from a regular physician. If you sell anything to dispensaries or patients you have to have a state grow license. And dispensaries have a separate license.. Transport will be a separate license. They're setting up a regulation department . Everything will be tracked like it is in colorado. They're only going to give out a certain number of licenses. A separate license for extract artists too.

The stupid thing is once CCHI 2016 passes that will negate amd void ab 266 and SB 643.

Basically this bill makes it more difficult for the mom n pop grows. And makes it easier for big business to take over.

I don't want people in my house doing inspections. I'd have to set up a commercial facility. No one's got that kind of money right now. 

In colorado you have to live there for 2 years to be able apply for a license. Then it's a 9 month waiting period. Then you know how hard it is in oregon.

I'll probably go to Arizona if it remains a shady bill.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 11, 2015)

All they are really doing is making sure there is always a black market. Sucks how the government works, all a bunch of fucking crooks.


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 11, 2015)

@Mohican just wondering if you use indoor lights my bad. Was wondering what brand you prefer or has worked well for you. I have read about the different bulbs I can buy and witch are the best. Just looking for personal experience form people I follow. Thanxs


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 11, 2015)

hyroot said:


> We're about to be fucked by new state regulations. Greedy big business at Its finest ..... Come Jan 1st it's time to move to another state. . It's been fun while it lasted.


Yup. They just handed the entire industry over to big business.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mo, I started 4 of the LA Con x Jillange.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

@norcal mmj - I was going to do the HPS thing and so I got some hortilux bulbs:

 

Then I returned them and got another Kessil LED:



and then I got more and a spinning hanger:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2015)

You all should keep in mind that 215 was a voter initiative and cannot be messed with that way. It will not stand up In court trying to get rid of prop 215 becuase of that. Even sb420 was knocked down becuase it tryed to define things in prop215. They may try but won't ultimately win in CA. That's my opinion though.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

Whew - now I feel better! I know they are going to keep trying to find ways to screw this all up. We just need to be strong and organize. When you start talking about recalling a politician - watch them reverse course on their "beliefs" lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 11, 2015)

I am not really into cannabis bryan.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 11, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> You all should keep in mind that 215 was a voter initiative and cannot be messed with that way. It will not stand up In court trying to get rid of prop 215 becuase of that. Even sb420 was knocked down becuase it tryed to define things in prop215. They may try but won't ultimately win in CA. That's my opinion though.


I think this is just the beginning and where big money is to be made, big money will control it. It's a matter of time before some politician comes up with a clever yet legal way to get rid of any voter initiative.

My opinions of course. I have no greater insight into this than anyone else. 

Norcal, I grow indoors exclusively and use Hortilux HPS bulbs. I am about to try Solis Tek bulbs though. The Hortilux keep blowingup when driven by my Solis Tek ballast. I have one of those Hortilux Blue bulbs, too. IMO they suck. For MH I use Ushio.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

The language has been released and it's confusing. 


Basically if you sell anything period. You have to get a state license and local permit. Submit fingerprints to the department of consumer affairs so they can do a background check. 

Licensure is separate for cultivation, transport, dispensaries. Delivery services must be tied to a dispensary

If you don't sell none of this applies. 


Very strict regulations on doctors and prescribing cannabis with penalties or prosecution of guidelines are not followed which violates prop 215. 

Gives counties the right to ban cultivation and dispensaries 

All cultivation must follow same.guidlines as other agriculture entities.



This bill ensures there will be much larger black market. It will be harder for sick patients to get their meds. . This bill only benefits dispensaries on L.A. and fucks everyone else.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 11, 2015)

The spice must flow!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

Just watch hash church on Sunday Etiénne will explain everything. He posted all the language in the hash church group on facebook book too.

The bill will be on the governors desk in the morning..... it's in the approcriations comittee now.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

http://m.eastbayexpress.com/LegalizationNation/archives/2015/09/11/heres-whats-inside-californias-historic-medical-cannabis-regulations-ab-266


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks for the info hyroot. I am guessing that includes edibles. Damn. This hella sucks.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> thanks for the info hyroot. I am guessing that includes edibles. Damn. This hella sucks.



It goes into effect Jan 1st. But it will take a few years to roll out.

Once CCHI 2016 passes and goes into effect it will void ab 266. 

So imo since licensing and permits are going to been limited and big bucks $$$$$. The politicians are pushing for this so hard so they can make as much money as they can while they can.

@SomeGuy is correct. It os an illegal bill since it contradicts existing laws that were voted on. It will get over turned in the supreme court probably.

It just goes to show. Money controls everything. And it's a good example.of that saying money is the root of all evil.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

Agreed. We should hang lobbyist publicly. As well as dirty politicians. It would send a message. One the powers that be need to hear IMO.

I'm a peace loving guy but fuck the government, they are the problem.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 12, 2015)

hyroot said:


> It goes into effect Jan 1st. But it will take a few years to roll out.
> 
> Once CCHI 2016 passes and goes into effect it will void ab 266.
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing the permit prices?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

We don't need a representative government any more. We can get all of the information in real time and then vote on it from the internet. Lobbyists will lose their power because they will need to sway the entire population instead of just a few.

Public office is a hard position. We should get the best people in those positions. The problem is the money. Capitalism isn't working right. There need to be maximum wage/maximum worth regulations just like there are anti-monopoly regulations.

Agriculture should be the same way. Farms should have a maximum limit on size. A single company should only be allowed to own a maximum number of farms. This would bring real farming and creativity back to farming. Industrial farming is killing us all (might be the plan). When we all get sick, guess who will be charging us big bucks to get better?

It is all just another form of sharecropping/company store crap they have been pulling on the people for centuries. You can never get out from under their thumb. The French fixed this by cutting off the thumbs.

They are all racist pedophiles!!!

OMG - I am turning into Uncle Buck!

I need coffee.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 12, 2015)

You hippy.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 12, 2015)

I am a conservative Republican hippy. They don't know what to do with me!

I am conservative when it comes to money, and I am liberal when it comes to freedom.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am a conservative Republican hippy. They don't know what to do with me!
> 
> I am conservative when it comes to money, and I am liberal when it comes to freedom.


That's how I treat my kid... No, you can't have my money. Now go play.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am a conservative Republican hippy. They don't know what to do with me!
> 
> I am conservative when it comes to money, and I am liberal when it comes to freedom.



That's libaetarian Republican like me.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Where are you seeing the permit prices?



The annual state and federal and local fees already to operate a store front and a commercial grow are pretty high. A 2000 Sq ft store front and 60 x 60 commercial grow would run over $30,000 a year in all those fees together. That doesn't count taxes. So being that the license and permits are limited. Do you think they will be cheap? Cannabis is the 8th largest industry in the world. They're going to make as much as they can off is while they can. Come 2017. They're shit out of luck.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 12, 2015)

I've been reading up on oregon laws. A lot has changed since last year. Not counting the legalization. But you don't have to be a resident to get an ommp card anymore. It takes a year to become a resident there. The funny thing on their possession laws. It's 24 zips for an ommp. That's for indoor. If your outdoor pulls 92 pounds. You can possess 92 pounds.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2015)

Where did you see 92 pounds possession is legal? Pretty sure its just 2 pounds per patient on ommp, and 1 oz on your person in public for recreation,

They are paving the way for big business here to...

Sad truth is black market is here to stay, for a while any way.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 13, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Agreed. We should hang lobbyist publicly. As well as dirty politicians. It would send a message. One the powers that be need to hear IMO.
> 
> I'm a peace loving guy but fuck the government, they are the problem.


Personally, i think hanging is to quick and painless, but thats just me 

I've always been a fan of George Carlins idea of shot out of a catapult...into a brick wall


----------



## hyroot (Sep 13, 2015)

papapayne said:


> Where did you see 92 pounds possession is legal? Pretty sure its just 2 pounds per patient on ommp, and 1 oz on your person in public for recreation,
> 
> They are paving the way for big business here to...
> 
> Sad truth is black market is here to stay, for a while any way.



It was just a random number but what ever your outdoor yields is what you can possess in oregon

Hb3400 plant limit




SECTION 82a. (1) Except as provided in subsection (2) of this section, a registry identification

cardholder and the designated primary caregiver of the registry identification

cardholder may jointly possess no more than 24 ounces of usable marijuana.

(2) Subject to subsection (3) of this section, a person designated to produce marijuana

by a registry identification cardholder may possess the amount of usable marijuana that the

person harvests from the person’s mature marijuana plants, provided that the person may

not possess usable marijuana in excess of the amount of usable marijuana in the person’s

possession as reported to the Oregon Health Authority under section 81a of this 2015 Act.

(3) A person designated to produce marijuana by a registry identification cardholder may not possess usable marijuana in excess of:

(a) For a marijuana growsite located outdoors, 12 pounds of usable marijuana per mature marijuana plant; or

(b) For a marijuana growsite located indoors, six pounds of usable marijuana per mature marijuana plant.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

Haven't clocked in here for awhile! Look at those sativas.. brilliant


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Everything is getting frosty too! I may just harvest it all early this year.


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 13, 2015)

Hows the ace purple haze looking?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Still no flowers!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is part of what I was up to today:





Gotta get those clones in some soil!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 15, 2015)

Lots of rain here Mo.
How'd your outside fair? I know you said you were chopping some this past weekend


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Raining buckets here in the Inland Empire. Today I am glad I don't grow outdoors.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2015)

For sure it is man. I barely put some out this last weekend. Gonna have to get a little cover ready if it stays wet this fall. I don't mind the rain at all though tbh. . At least it's cooled off a bit!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey! Promix isn't soil! Lol. You add it to dirt to airate it some? Plants seem to like my new mix



Mohican said:


> Here is part of what I was up to today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

Promix is 100% growable without any supplements (according to the Farm Supply counterman). I wish I could find a machine that could pulverize my compost bits into the fluffy powderized consistency of promix.

We got almost 3 inches of rain today. The girls were looking a little brutalized this morning but bounced back nicely. They were all praying as the sun set.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 15, 2015)

It poured in palm springs. Only sprinkled in my hood for an hour this morning. . It's 71 degrees now and 79% humidity outside


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2015)

It is raining for the next two days then nice for a week.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

You are nice and covered!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 15, 2015)

Garden Tour

Mystery Blue:




Rebar Outdoor Clone Potted:




Animal Cookies:




Jail Bird:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2015)

I've heard there are shredders for making compost. Cuts everything up for you before you add it so it breaks down quick. 
Promix IS 100% growable on its own. However my understanding is that it is predominantly peet. Not really a "soil" per say. I figure im pretty close to being in soil Right now with my mix but not quite...

I'm looking forward to making my own compost. I'm thinking I could start with a trash can and a few pounds of red worms



Mohican said:


> Promix is 100% growable without any supplements (according to the Farm Supply counterman). I wish I could find a machine that could pulverize my compost bits into the fluffy powderized consistency of promix.
> 
> We got almost 3 inches of rain today. The girls were looking a little brutalized this morning but bounced back nicely. They were all praying as the sun set.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

I'v used straight pro mix on most of my grows, had great success, no complaints.
Trying ROLS now, Probobly go back to promix next round though, I like the simplicity.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 16, 2015)

My plants are loving the mix I did with it Bob. I've noticed some fast growth. Makes me motivated to get them flipped.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

@BobBitchen - do you compact it in the pots tightly? I remember some of the red cup babies I got from you were surviving really well without much care and when I asked you what you used you said Promix.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - do you compact it in the pots tightly? I remember some of the red cup babies I got from you were surviving really well without much care and when I asked you what you used you said Promix.


I don't think I really "packed" it in, just filled the pots with pre moistened mix.
I use flood to waste, and let alot of run off on all waterings.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooooh - Tell me more about how you pre-moisten?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Ooooh - Tell me more about how you pre-moisten?


Lol.?
I use liquid Karma, Neptune's fish/seaweed, & pro tekt, about half strength as a normal feeding.
Add to promix untill moist, it let's the mix hold together during transplant for me.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2015)

I know it sounded a little suggestive - it was not intended to be.

How do you add it. Do you have a bucket full of promix and then mix by hand or do you mix in the container...?


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 16, 2015)

I use a large Rubbermaid tub, fill with promix, then add everthing to my water, ph, pour into tub & mix by hand.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Sep 16, 2015)

This thread took a very moist turn. Next thing you know it's going to turn supple...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yessir!!


----------



## hyroot (Sep 18, 2015)

As of jan 1st you have to show residency of 2 years in oregon to grow.

http://emergelawgroup.com/oregon-marijuana-laws-the-status-of-residency-requirements-after-hb-3400-part-3/


Edit.

I just read colorado laws. It's become more lenient there ironically. . You can get a colorado drivers license or id right away now. You don't have to live there for 90 days now. I read that on the dmv site

All that's required for a red card is a state id. Then a sellers license is around $10k to sell to dispensaries. Still a lot cheaper than cali licenses will be.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome old Nirvana song! Thanks!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2015)

hyroot said:


> As of jan 1st you have to show residency of 2 years in oregon to grow.
> 
> http://emergelawgroup.com/oregon-marijuana-laws-the-status-of-residency-requirements-after-hb-3400-part-3/
> 
> ...


Yea i found out about that like a month ago. We will have 2 year on the property not just in the state.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 18, 2015)

Apparently the regulation bills here have not and may not be signed. People have been phone blasting and email blasting the governors office so much they're getting busy signals when calling. 2 coalitions amma and ccc are gearing up to file law suits against the state if they are signed.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Awesome old Nirvana song! Thanks!


I don't want you guys to think I'm crazy or anything, lol, but I remember an old interview somewhere, sometime where Kurt and Dave Grohl were discussing the similarities between the end of a wet roach and how the split and wetness kinda reminded them of a moist vagina. I don't smoke joints much these days, but when I do I sometimes sing this song in my head lmao.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

The Maku Thick reveg is the most damaged by Tuesday's rain:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

@BobBitchen - your pre-moistening trick is the bomb! I can't believe how much water I had to add to get it moistened! I got all of the clones potted in the pre-moistened promix this afternoon.

Mrs Mo and I harvested some more Animal Cookies and the Akki #2.

Akki #2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - your pre-moistening trick is the bomb! I can't believe how much water I had to add to get it moistened! I got all of the clones potted in the pre-moistened promix this afternoon.
> 
> Mrs Mo and I harvested some more Animal Cookies and the Akki #2.
> 
> ...


yea, its amazing how much water it absorbs..
nice fatty ya got there


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

It was nice to be able to smush a nice bottom layer in there to seal up the holes. Maybe now it will take water better in the future.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 20, 2015)

I just did a little smushing too lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

Hahahahaha


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @BobBitchen - your pre-moistening trick is the bomb! I can't believe how much water I had to add to get it moistened! I got all of the clones potted in the pre-moistened promix this afternoon.
> 
> Mrs Mo and I harvested some more Animal Cookies and the Akki #2.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mo and no sign of pillar/rot damage. I was worried about your garden with that rain storm. I still remember my one plant with branch after branch of molded rotted colas. <shivers>


----------



## Mohican (Sep 20, 2015)

I took a giant caterpillar off of her this morning. My entire garden is almost completely destroyed. I need to just chop it all and start over.


----------



## hyroot (Sep 20, 2015)

Get some natural mistik from dragonfly earth medicine. Or read the label and grow those plants and brew your own. Supposedly caterpillars hate that stuff and it's organic. It seems to work really well on all pests except whit flies. I add neem cake and aloe and silica for white flies.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 21, 2015)

@Mo - Your garden is looking so good this year, especially those huge plants! I just found out the only seed I recovered from your Scott's OG is female  Still waiting on the Blue Dream to show sex.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 21, 2015)

Congratulations! Should be a special cross!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 23, 2015)

North Garden










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 23, 2015)

looking awesome mo!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Sep 23, 2015)

Yo mo can i ask where about you are i think i am your next door neighbor hahaha fucking with yeah looking good man are thing running on time or are you behind ??? you think


----------



## norcal mmj (Sep 23, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2015)

happy days Mo, looking great man.


----------



## anzohaze (Sep 24, 2015)

Always lookin good mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 24, 2015)

Now I will post the pictures of the giant caterpillars and ruin all of your happiness.



Uhhhhg,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 24, 2015)

uggggh indeed!


----------



## fumble (Sep 24, 2015)

ditto that!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Man that sucks! I hope the bt and og biowar keep mine clean


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

I am so wigging out right now. My baby girl is spending her second night at the hospital for a gnarly fever they can't get to go away.

I have had 10 hours of sleep all week. Finally got a good nap and now I hear she is doing better but not out of the woods.

Here are a few more fkn pillars:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

I hope they get that under control. Nothing worse than not beening able to help your child.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

thinking of you all Mo, hope she turns a corner soon man. Nothing worse than loved ones in pain. Wishing you could switch places.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

You should have seen me driving to the ER and then yelling at the lazy ER nurses to do their jobs!

I don't put up with incompetence on the road or in a hospital.

I am so worried that she has damaged her heart valves with that high of a fever. They have been watching her heart closely. She is throwing a few stray signals so something is up. I hope it is just the stress and the meds.

I need to go to bed!

A couple for the road:

Animal Cookies:




Tops in the sun:




Tiny Fireballs:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Now I will post the pictures of the giant caterpillars and ruin all of your happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the ones. All I can say is spinosad.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am so wigging out right now. My baby girl is spending her second night at the hospital for a gnarly fever they can't get to go away.
> 
> I have had 10 hours of sleep all week. Finally got a good nap and now I hear she is doing better but not out of the woods.
> 
> ...


Hope your daughter is better soon Mo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2015)

what's the script with the animal cookies. I read allsorts of crazy stories about the cut being super elite and only the family having the real deal or some BS. over here if somethings that good it spreads like wildfire.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2015)

Hope your daughter gets better soon Mo, thoughts are with you


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what's the script with the animal cookies. I read allsorts of crazy stories about the cut being super elite and only the family having the real deal or some BS. over here if somethings that good it spreads like wildfire.


Animal cookies is put out by bc buds i think it might be dna but it is a cookie cross. I should have the ogkb cut before to long.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 25, 2015)

Keep your chin up Mo and hope your daughter gets better quick!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2015)

We made them let us take her home today. It was getting ridiculous. It was a kidney infection and the IV antibiotics seemed to have knocked it out. She has some pills to follow up with.

I wasn't going to have them charge my insurance 5K a day to have my wife do all of the work and have them forget to give my daughter her tylenol!

Thanks for all of the well wishes - It really helped.

This Animal Cookies is from the Sacramento After Harvest BBQ. I think it is Cookies and Alien. The frost is freaking beautiful but she really wanted to get PM on me. Very tight leaves after the reveg didn't help but the 90+ degree weather and dry mornings have helped immensely.

I will go out and try to reproduce in photographs what I see with my eyes.

Cheers and thank you,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2015)

Animal Cookies:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 27, 2015)

You are gonna move those buds inside, right Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2015)

It is warm and dry outside and I want to remove a good amount of moisture and I also want all of the caterpillars and spiders to escape.

Night shots from Friday

Mystery Dirt #2:




MysteryBlue and Purple Haze:




FireballsBBQ:




Rebar Clone #1 Pot:




North Jungle:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 27, 2015)

Mo that Purple haze looks stunning. making me want to get this Jack's Cleaner 2 into flower tent!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

One of the eight Rebar clones didn't make it. The remaining seven look healthy and two of those are starting to take off! I am glad I was able to keep her going. She is special to me.

I finally got enough time and remembered to spray BT at sundown. One sprayer full was just the right amount for all of the plants and surrounding garden. It was a perfect night for it. Tomorrow there will be bunches of half dead caterpillars hanging from my plants.

Started trimming the Akki. I can't believe how airy it is after how dense it was fresh. The nuggets still clank when they hit the pan though. I set the two best buds aside for Mrs Mo. Those two buds filled a spaghetti sauce jar. 

She was so impressed with the smell of Akki #1 that she said she wanted to try it! She has not medicated with me since the '80s!

I need to process the pics I took today. Later!

Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> One of the eight Rebar clones didn't make it. The remaining seven look healthy and two of those are starting to take off! I am glad I was able to keep her going. She is special to me.
> 
> I finally got enough time and remembered to spray BT at sundown. One sprayer full was just the right amount for all of the plants and surrounding garden. It was a perfect night for it. Tomorrow there will be bunches of half dead caterpillars hanging from my plants.
> 
> ...


Hell yea! I hope she enjoys her self!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2015)

I think I am the one who is going to be enjoying themselves!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

Mo,

I finally ran that kessil 350 for the whole night. It seems to run just fine. At least so far. I checked this morning and all was good. Not sure what went.wrong for you.???

FYI. The red one pulls 30w at the wall. The magenta pulls 37w at the wall.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

It was working again before I sent it home with you. I think it shut down after a while of use. Not sure what is wrong. Heat sink is loose maybe? I thought you could take it apart and see what you can see.

It is an H150 model. The H350 models are the big white bodied lights and they pull 90 watts. Interesting that the magenta pulls 37 watts. I wonder if there is a slight short somewhere or does it just use more power?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

*After BT Spray Morning Report*

OMG - I just saw the weirdest big ass caterpillar on my sad struggling lemon bush. Now I know why it was struggling! The caterpillar was as big as my thumb and was white and chalky. He was just sitting there at the end of a branch not moving. He didn't struggle when I grabbed him.

The medicine plants all had caterpillars hanging on leaves and they were also lethargic. Grabbed them all. Saw one tiny budworm on MysteryDirt #1 - now I know why its buds are so messed up.

I love BT! Why did I wait so long to use it? Oh that's right - it makes my plants smell like burning plastic 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

yea, I been using BT every other week the whole time...I have yet to see a worm on the ladies. Leafminers, and some mite damage for sure, and those damn cucumber beetles. but no worms knock on wood.

Glad to hear of the misses enjoying. My current GF is the only woman I have ever been with that appreciated the ganja. Definitely makes some nice evenings.

All the plants are looking nice man! the fireballs looks pretty heavy, how close you think that is to chop? I can see why you like the rebar, looks solid and dank! 


Stay free, stay high

papa


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

I will pull it apart and take look. Figured an operational test first to see if I could repeat the issue. Interesting about the difference in wattage. May be loose connection!

Payne. Good and bad w having a significant other who also partakes. Lol. For sure helps chill both or us out! But my jars dwindle quick. Lol


----------



## Joedank (Sep 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am so wigging out right now. My baby girl is spending her second night at the hospital for a gnarly fever they can't get to go away.
> 
> I have had 10 hours of sleep all week. Finally got a good nap and now I hear she is doing better but not out of the woods.
> 
> ...


wow man hope your baby feels better ..
spinosad is approved up to day of harvest (not that its needed that late ) numerous studies show it wipes out catapillers and decomposes in the UV of the sun rapidly ...FYI
edit just saw you used BT ... thats fine too


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

Spinosad will wipe out mites at the right concentration. Almost everything from my understanding. It does breakdown quick outside. It is my go-to pesticide.


----------



## papapayne (Sep 29, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I will pull it apart and take look. Figured an operational test first to see if I could repeat the issue. Interesting about the difference in wattage. May be loose connection!
> 
> Payne. Good and bad w having a significant other who also partakes. Lol. For sure helps chill both or us out! But my jars dwindle quick. Lol


Yea that's true. Our,favorite strains go quick! I have had the judgemental gfs before and that's rough. Hell even my smoking gf still has freak outs and paranoid. Such is life.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 29, 2015)

As long as I'm chill my wife is. But I do have a day job and this is really just a hobby for me. One that happens to save me $$ and produces my own meds it turns out. . Win win. 

I've never even bothered with girls that gave me hell for weed so I don't even relate with tolerating daily chastisement... Lol. My dad is judgemental enough, I would hate it at home coming from my wife..


----------



## fumble (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your daughter Mo. Glad you have it figured out and she is home again. Good thoughts your way


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 29, 2015)

My wife was against cannabis when we first met. But after explaining to her how it helps me she changed her mind and has been using it everyday since.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

My daughter is making me chocolate chip pecan cookies!!! I am glad she is better!

A couple pics for the group.

Christmas tree:




Jail Bird:




Rebar C2:




Oh shit - those clones are still outside! Be right back!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2015)

OK all better.

I need to sleep. 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> *After BT Spray Morning Report*
> 
> OMG - I just saw the weirdest big ass caterpillar on my sad struggling lemon bush. Now I know why it was struggling! The caterpillar was as big as my thumb and was white and chalky. He was just sitting there at the end of a branch not moving. He didn't struggle when I grabbed him.
> 
> ...


That's why I use spinosad. It doesn't smell funky. Glad you killed those bastards. I need to spray mine as it is starting to stack up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My daughter is making me chocolate chip pecan cookies!!! I am glad she is better!
> 
> A couple pics for the group.
> 
> ...


They all look awesome Mo. Glad to hear your daughter is well. I love pecan chocochip ummm.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2015)

choc chip pecan cookies. nom nom noms. glad she's better Mo. your crimbo tree looks awesome fella!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks all! I ate way too many. She also made snickerdoodles - butter, sugar, cinnamon! I had one with my coffee this morning. I need to get some pics.

@Don Gin and Ton - It took me a second to figure out what a Crimbo tree was haha!
I think I will call her Twiggy!


The Purple Haze is starting to get real flowers!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 30, 2015)

that christmas tree looks awesome! Glad your daughter is better Mo. My lady makes snickerdoodles often, and i eat my fair share of them lol.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Sep 30, 2015)

That Purple Haze and Christmas Tree  Glad your daughter is feeling better


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks all! I ate way too many. She also made snickerdoodles - butter, sugar, cinnamon! I had one with my coffee this morning. I need to get some pics.
> 
> @Don Gin and Ton - It took me a second to figure out what a Crimbo tree was haha!
> I think I will call her Twiggy!
> ...


Great to hear she is better! Cant say i have ever had a snickerdootle.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


what kinda camera you got Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)

Canon DSLR, Samsung Point and Shoot, and Samsung Galaxy S5 phone.

The snickerdoodle pic is copied from the web. Her cookies look way better!


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2015)

I use the Point and Shoot most often because of the simplicity.

Miss Mo's Cookies:


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Those 


Mohican said:


> I use the Point and Shoot most often because of the simplicity.
> 
> Miss Mo's Cookies:


Those Look tasty!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I use the Point and Shoot most often because of the simplicity.
> 
> Miss Mo's Cookies:


Still got some semi supercharged chocolate walnut coconut oil brownies upstairs, time for a couple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

2 brownies down the hatch, laughter will be ensuuing in an hour or so


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


>


They are my favorite cookies. Glad your daughter is doing well again.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 2, 2015)

@Mo
Do you know what the father/s the Scott's OG was crossed with?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

The Scotts OG from RD am assuming you are talking about? 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Scotts_OG/Rare_Dankness_Seeds/


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 2, 2015)

@Vnsmkr
Yeah thats the one


----------



## fumble (Oct 3, 2015)

Glad your daughter is feeling better Mo 

...I make WeedRdoodles


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

Or are they Sleeperdoodles!?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mo hope that rain we just had didn't damage your garden too much. I took my only one into the greenhouse    I will bring it back out on Tues after the rain is over. This is the one I have seeds for you. Called Black Afgan. Black Afghan (Taliban Shadow King [TSK] x Black Rose. The TSK is a landrace Afghan). The calyx are purple and hairs are yellowish. Still have some to go. Found 4 worms so far.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 5, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Mo hope that rain we just had didn't damage your garden too much. I took my only one into the greenhouseView attachment 3514529 View attachment 3514530 View attachment 3514531 View attachment 3514535 I will bring it back out on Tues after the rain is over. This is the one I have seeds for you. Called Black Afgan. Black Afghan (Taliban Shadow King [TSK] x Black Rose. The TSK is a landrace Afghan). The calyx are purple and hairs are yellowish. Still have some to go. Found 4 worms so far.


Looks nice man!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mo what ever happened to those High CBD Oaxaca seeds you had?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 5, 2015)

Still working on it.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 6, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> Mo what ever happened to those High CBD Oaxaca seeds you had?





Mohican said:


> Still working on it.



They're not high cbd. Sub was wrong. Joel and Scotty from norstar genetics made those. They have never been tested nor released. A couple months ago they told me I'd be the first they know of to grow them.

The sour tsunami x querkle was the only high cbd that Sub gave us. It wasn't very stable. Norstar made those too.


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 6, 2015)

there is starting to be a long list of cutting-only (already tested) high cbd strains. currently i have: cannatonic #4, dennis hopper kush, cannatonic- 'huel perkins' cut and star tonic.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> there is starting to be a long list of cutting-only (already tested) high cbd strains. currently i have: cannatonic #4, dennis hopper kush, cannatonic- 'huel perkins' cut and star tonic.


I can get the cannatonic, ac/dc,huel p, and Dennis H, but I got a cut of Frank's gift I am running. It test at 22.6 Cbd and 9 thc. So far it is the highest tested Cbd strain on earth. I should have some cuts down that way in December so it will get around down there.


----------



## fumble (Oct 6, 2015)

right on Doc  I would love a cut if you have extra


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 6, 2015)

hyroot said:


> They're not high cbd. Sub was wrong. Joel and Scotty from norstar genetics made those. They have never been tested nor released. A couple months ago they told me I'd be the first they know of to grow them.
> 
> The sour tsunami x querkle was the only high cbd that Sub gave us. It wasn't very stable. Norstar made those too.


Do you mean they aren't stable as in the CBD content being consistent? How is the Sour Tsunami x Querkle? The only experience I have growing high CBD is the 1:1 ratio Shark Shock.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

I thought Sour Tsunami was a high CBD strain out of Humboldt.

From Seedfinder:



> Sour Tsunami was developed by Lawrence Ringo of the Southern Humboldt Seed Collective. The high-CBD version of this strain remains a phenotype, with each seed offering a 25% chance of containing 10% to 11% CBD (and 6% to 7% THC).
> 
> Ringo bred the Sour Tsunami by crossing NYC Diesel to Sour Diesel for about four years, constantly crossing it back to a Sour Diesel clone. Then he crossed the results, which he dubbed Double Diesel, to a local, sativa-dominant strain called Ferrari, and then recrossed that back to Sour Diesel to produce the Sour Tsunami, which is 60% sativa and matures after nine weeks into musky buds with sweet undertones.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

Oaxaca Sativa

From Greenhouse Seeds:



> The first time the Oaxaca Sativa became famous worldwide was in the 1970s, when many American and Canadian travelers brought back seeds to the west coast of the US and Canada and started breeding them to obtain faster flowering versions of the landrace. The Oaxaca Sativa became a true hippie legend, one of the most sought-after strains during the endless University rallies and anti-war demonstrations of the 1970 throughout America and Europe. Some of the most famous cannabis breeders of the 1960s and 1970s, including the Haze Brothers and Neville, used the Oaxaca Sativa for some of their creations. To this day, the genes of the Oaxaca Sativa live on in famous strains like Neville's Haze, Super Silver Haze, Mexican Haze. The Oaxaca Sativa was at the base of the creation of pure Haze, the most famous sativa hybrid ever, in turn at the origin of hundreds of famous crosses available today.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I thought Sour Tsunami was a high CBD strain out of Humboldt.
> 
> From Seedfinder:



It is but the cross small with querkle was made by norstar


----------



## hyroot (Oct 6, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> Do you mean they aren't stable as in the CBD content being consistent? How is the Sour Tsunami x Querkle? The only experience I have growing high CBD is the 1:1 ratio Shark Shock.



Unstable as its a finicky plant and hard to grow. It got worse and worse each generation of clones.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey folks, saw the chat about CBD strains. I've only run one, the Harlequin. Ended up with 1 pheno out of 4 seedlings worth a space in my garden. Great smell and taste, describe it as a tropical fruit smoothie, great for any sort of pains and a nice clear head stone. Easy grow, medium yielder with some training, and one of the fastest to root when cloning. Have a couple in veg for the next round. Cheers.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2015)

I have some of these I want to try also:






> *PENNYWISE*
> *Harlequin x Jack The Ripper*
> After years of research and testing we have finally developed a hybrid with very high CBD. In over 70% of tested samples the CBD was in the range of 12-15% CBD and equal parts of THC as well. For those patients looking for a High CBD strain with great flavor this is your admission ticket to something special.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

fumble said:


> right on Doc  I would love a cut if you have extra


Yes i will have them at the bbq


----------



## Joedank (Oct 6, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Mo hope that rain we just had didn't damage your garden too much. I took my only one into the greenhouseView attachment 3514529 View attachment 3514530 View attachment 3514531 View attachment 3514535 I will bring it back out on Tues after the rain is over. This is the one I have seeds for you. Called Black Afgan. Black Afghan (Taliban Shadow King [TSK] x Black Rose. The TSK is a landrace Afghan). The calyx are purple and hairs are yellowish. Still have some to go. Found 4 worms so far.


wow very nice expression  yellow on purple it is indeed.!


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 6, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I have some of these I want to try also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woah didn't realize that was a jack the ripper cross. I remember checkin it out thinkin it was all cbd strain. i had my eye on the hurkle, but now i'm thinkin pennywise for sure. DANG. TGA has too much gear i want. Mo, you have it all my friend! keep up the good work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> woah didn't realize that was a jack the ripper cross. I remember checkin it out thinkin it was all cbd strain. i had my eye on the hurkle, but now i'm thinkin pennywise for sure. DANG. TGA has too much gear i want. Mo, you have it all my friend! keep up the good work.


Just ordered more who, chernobyl, and sonic screwdriver. Had eye on Pennywise too. Any comments on it?
@hyroot


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

Rebar clones are starting to take off finally!






North Garden




North Jungle






Purple Haze




Jail Bird






Xmas tree








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2015)

I actually lucked out on the pack of Pennywise. I was in Buds and Roses in Studio City and I remembered that they carried TGA and Rare Dankness. I took a look at their collection and I found two packs that were hard to find at the time - the TGA Pennywise and RD's Long's Peak Blue.

I also picked up some veganic Sour x Adonis. They have such good medicine there 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2015)

man that purple haze looks like it's going to take til next year to finish Mo!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 7, 2015)

Let me know when you got that pennywise rocking. I could always use more cbd

@Vnsmk I haven't ran pennywise. But when it came out people were having a hard time finding a high cbd pheno. 

Personally I don't really like any thing crossed with space dude / queen. They yield smaller and attract pests. If it gets crossed again either to an f2 or another strain then I think those traits get breed out. They're not in my quantum Kush.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 7, 2015)

would be nice to be Mo's neighbor lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 7, 2015)

Mo,

I haven't popped it open but that kessil has been working fine. It's been in the flower room running 12/12. Could have been thermal overload protection. II will pop it open soon to figure out if it was a loose connection. If that was the case I would expect it to show symptoms of it while running though.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 7, 2015)

that North Jungle... damn heavy lookin.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2015)

It is really putting on some weight now!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2015)

@SomeGuy - The Mystery Blue is almost dry:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 8, 2015)

Some more 9lb hammer. I think this is the jesus og pheno. It has lemon flavor. Not sure of which pheno this is of what i gave you guys or not. I mixed up 3 phenos a couple rounds ago.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 9, 2015)

that 9lb looks a lot like mine does when it's done. i have a limey smell to my 9lb. the crowd loves it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> that 9lb looks a lot like mine does when it's done. i have a limey smell to my 9lb. the crowd loves it





hyroot said:


> Some more 9lb hammer. I think this is the jesus og pheno. It has lemon flavor. Not sure of which pheno this is of what i gave you guys or not. I mixed up 3 phenos a couple rounds ago.
> 
> View attachment 3517520


How you guys liking the 9lb hammer. I have the opportunity to pick up a clone of it, but have so damn much already. Did tell them i wanted the cut of the Unicorn shit pheno of snozzberry.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you guys liking the 9lb hammer. I have the opportunity to pick up a clone of it, but have so damn much already. Did tell them i wanted the cut of the Unicorn shit pheno of shnozzberry.



Its good. There a lot of different phenos. I've been growing it since it was released. I'm just over it now. I may bring it back down the line. But I have other strains I like more.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Mo, just checking in to say how nice your garden is looking, you have some nice girls going there!! 
I'm sorry to hear your daughter was sick too, glad to hear she is doing a lot better. Keep up the good work mate


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> How you guys liking the 9lb hammer. I have the opportunity to pick up a clone of it, but have so damn much already. Did tell them i wanted the cut of the Unicorn shit pheno of snozzberry.


I like it as well. I only got 1 female outta 3 plants. they definitely stretch up medium height, i like how open they grow and let light down into the plant. i don't even clean the bottom of mine out cause all the nugs are nice. my crowd loves it, but i have so much, like hyroot, that i'm starting to work into the garden, i don't know how long im gonna hang on to it.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

GOOD MORNING! I am having a cup of Jesus and enjoying the sweltering heat (along with my joyus sativa ladies).

It was 106 degrees yesterday - broke the record. They say it will be cooler today. Only 102 expected!

I gave the Purple Haze a nice mix of vitamins, minerals, and bloom nutes (guano, kelp, purple PK...). I am applying them with the help of my slow drip 5 gallon bucket.

The girls are all getting frosty and loving this equatorial weather. I had to put a tub under the 20 gallon Jail Bird smart pot to keep more water available. I also threw in some compost to feed her flowers. She is so beautiful. She has distinctly blue flowers with fading yellow leaves. The flowers are tiny and covered with frost.

I took a bunch of pictures. I am downloading them now and I will get them posted shortly.

The new job is going well. They certainly need me. So many mistakes and improperly written documents. I am in my element 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 10, 2015)

I have an outdoor wedding to go to today We're all going to be dressed up in 95 degree weather. ....

It was cooler in the desert yesterday than oc. The high was 102. The low was 71 It's 94 now


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

I had a friend get married at the Doheny mansion in LA. It was a beautiful clear warm morning. The priest got stuck in traffic and we had to wait 3 hours. It became an unbearable 100 degree scorcher and the wonderful shade we were all in transformed to high UV laser light!

The cheese tray was dripping liquid! The bride was wearing a 90 pound dress and the bridesmaids were all around her waving the hem of her dress trying to keep her cool.

The only bathroom was a porta potty baking in the sun. Mrs Mo was not having a very good time. I on the other had had my beach clothes in the car and changed out of my tux and only left the top hat on. 

That was the day I first wore my top hat 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 10, 2015)

Love it mo! Beach shorts at a wedding. . Not as hot as up my way but still a bit warmer than I like. Lol!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Big Garden Tour (because Mo had oil in his morning coffee)

OK - I am really buzzing and enjoying the bag of Halloween candy I broke open 

It was so beautiful in the garden this morning so I got a bunch of pictures of everything. It may require two posts.

I just moved the clones outside to enjoy the 100+ degree sun. I keep checking on them to make sure they don't vaporize!

Yep - still loving it!

North Garden:










Purple Haze:








Mystery Blue:







to be continued...


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

...page two

Crimbo tree:










Jail Bird:








Rebar C1 Clone in Pot:

Story - I moved this plant because it was starting to get too much shade. I saw some PM and I wanted to keep it from spreading. It already has too much 'pillar damage. The pot had a tap root growing in the dirt. I pulled the pot out of the dirt and then took the plant out of the container and stuck it in a 5 gallon bucket. I water it daily and there are no drain holes. So far so good!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 10, 2015)

it must be nice to use the power of the sun. I envy your backyard garden every time i see it Mo. eventually i'd like to have like an indoor greenhouse of sorts that has the motorized night canvas... but the actual earth soil exposed. year round vegetable garden too with supplemented light for the girls in the winter time. one day... of course the girls will be in their own 50 gallon geopots


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2015)

Garden looks awesome as usual Mo. You just reminded me to go get my morning brownie. Just about to pull trigger on a 4x8 gorilla tent and some lights so I can better prep. 

And, the sun, a power so strong it brings and sustains life. Can never replace that 1. Utilize that power whenever possible


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Garden looks awesome as usual Mo. You just reminded me to go get my morning brownie. Just about to pull trigger on a 4x8 gorilla tent and some lights so I can better prep.
> 
> And, the sun, a power so strong it brings and sustains life. Can never replace that 1. Utilize that power whenever possible


the gorilla tents are the shit. when i get back to using a tent i will get one but for now, i have to build. can't justify spend $1k on them. when i move, sure. but for now, much cheaper. Oh i'm not buying them now because i don't have the ceiling height in my basement, and im not allowed to take over a bedroom lol.


----------



## fandango (Oct 10, 2015)

I am lucky and have been growing in a 10x20 GH(ShelterLogic/$385.00 delivered)in the back yard...she will put out 60oz this round I think?
I also just took over the spare bedroom/running a 600mh-HSP and a 10,000btu a/c using a flood table and 6x6 RW cubes.
I am pretty sure this room will pay the 975.00 rent here?

Mo,your back yard is like a candyland adventure.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Looking great mo! My outdoor is coming to a close starting tomorrow. Hope you have a great finish to the years grow


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Throwback pic of the North Garden!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Here are the seeds of the Paki Punch that got me breeding:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Before the screen room:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Yikes - I left the clones outside again!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Yikes - I left the clones outside again!


Hey mo! Do you live in hawaii? If not, sorry for the confusion in the hawaii growers thread. Top cola's like that peeking over your fences will have islanders drooling from the other side of the street lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2015)

Not any more. I still visit quite often. My daughter moved there in July.


----------



## fandango (Oct 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great mo! My outdoor is coming to a close starting tomorrow. Hope you have a great finish to the years grow


I saw your garden and boy oh boy...good thing you put a high roof on that grow.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Not any more. I still visit quite often. My daughter moved there in July.


I am ready to check it out now we are on the west coast


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 11, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> I am ready to check it out now we are on the west coast


Me too! It was 102 yesterday and 100 today. The frickin hot wind makes it like a furnace outside. I think that big sativa will finish in Dec or Jan. I like your blue plant it looks delish.If you trim inside I will come over or if we can sit in the pool while we trim I am ok with that too, lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

Where have i been how have u missed ur thread mo ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 11, 2015)

You gotta hang out in the organic section Ruby, maybe start you a worm bin!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Feed them beer!


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2015)

I need to break mine out and get it going again  

Mo...garden looks awesome! nothing new there though


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks Fumble.
Spent too much time in the heat yesterday playing with my plants. Wore me out!
102!

I need to move the clone out for some fresh air and sunshine again. Maybe I won't forget them outside tonight!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

Ill be over this way next season with a worm farm and as organic as i can go soil wise


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Looking good, Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

Jarring up buds! I need to make room for the bounty!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2015)

This morning:









Clones:






Anybody have some tips on how and when to clean up a clone to make it like a real plant again?


Neighbor brought over some gifts!






Chopped some more Mystery Blue - Smells like TGA Ace of Spades!






Crimbo:




Purple Haze starting to fill in!



Still no smell 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Oct 15, 2015)

Garden is looking awesome man. Keep up the,greAt work! It's always a great feeling jarring up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2015)

sexy bitches in the dark. love it Mo.

I'd worry crimbo will split her own stem mind.


----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 15, 2015)

look at the size of those trichome heads on that close up shot!! great looking stuff Mo, as always.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> This morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, bro.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 16, 2015)

I hope you'll have samples at the cup.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2015)

Might all be gone after the BBQ!


----------



## hyroot (Oct 16, 2015)

Winter harvest. Get that green house up.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

OK - I am buzzing pretty good from the morning Cafe Au Canna. Then I go outside to get some pics and I see this on one of the Jail Bird leaves:



Anybody know what these are?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

*Garden Tour*

It is a beautiful 76 degree morning here. Sun pops out now and again to say hi. Jesus OG coffee brain is making me want to over-process these pictures.

North Garden:








Purple Haze:








Mystery Blue:



Harvested:




Crimbo:








Jail Bird










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2015)

I am thinking about hitting the Purple Haze with some LoveChild pollen.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 17, 2015)

All I can say is WOW Mo, I'd love to be your neighbour, just to smell the aromas coming over the fence  looking amazing mate!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 17, 2015)

What are the genetics of the crimbo?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Unknown. 
They all came from seedlings that popped up from stray seeds. All except the Purple Haze, Animal Cookies, and Rebar.

Here is a micro shot of the Mystery Blue dried:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Jesus og x mulanje #1
Very sativa bud structure, smells like fresh dill haze weed.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2015)

Jesus og x mulanje #3 smells like dill with a coffee undertone. The coffee is recognizable by a veg stem rub.
I am honored to have been chosen to test the cross. From what I have seen from this pack I would say they lean more to the sativa side of things, but there was one very bulky indica structured plant with the widest fingers on the leaves. If I were to go back and pop more I would be looking for a fat leaved coffee stinker.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Awesome review @shishkaboy !

The African sativa genes tend to stomp on everything else. The Affi dom plant sounds killer - what happened, was it male?

When I back-cross (BX) the crosses, that is when the magic seems to happen. 

#3 looks like it got a bit more of the JOG structure. The others look like the trippiest structured haze plants I have ever seen. Definitely kept the JOG frost gene.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2015)

I was fighting mites and lost a bunch of clones. Deffo sativa dom with all the seeds having a freshness to them that I can only compare to what I call a haze. I prolly will keep the coffee one to cross with the gg4 and look for some mocha/coffee smells. More pics when they start to swell up.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks! 

I am going to be chopping all day today - wish me luck!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Mystery Blue and Crimbo are down!


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 18, 2015)

@shishkaboy 
That Jesus OG x Mulanje is gorgeous!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Oct 18, 2015)

@Mo
Loving that trichome shot with all the amber, nice and ripe


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

I just pollinated the Purple Haze with some of the frozen pollen I have been saving:

Love Child (Mulanje x Ace of Spades) (tallest main)
Pakistani Punch (30 year old Paki strain worked by a local) (far right cola)
Jaki (Paki Punch x TGA Jilly Bean) (far left cola)


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 18, 2015)

Way to go mo! Looks great.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks! I tied the Purple Haze stems to each other and connected them to the Mystery Blue stem for support. It started getting windy here today.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am going to be chopping all day today - wish me luck!


Wish I would have known I could have come over to help. It looks like you didn't cut all the fans off for the first dry. I will be taking mine down very soon too but it is far smaller than yours.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

When I first started chopping I was going to trim the fans in the house in a chair watching football. Instead I started trimming the fans with the pruning shears and was really fast that way. 

The funny thing is that the buds with fans in the drying rack are still perky this morning!


----------



## Kind Sir (Oct 19, 2015)

I love your backyard with the pool. Personally id be fi e with no pool and more grow space but in the summer you must have fun. Beautiful grow going on man. 

Im starting my worm farm this week, ordered wigglers sat night. Ive asked previously, but what is your most current soil recipe? Im ordering my stuff tonight, been comparing prices for 15 different amendments now singling out what im going to use.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks!
Compost ,worm castings, and promix.
Super soil is a great place to start.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 19, 2015)

House just creaked like there was a small quake.


----------



## hyroot (Oct 19, 2015)

There's been quakes the last couple weeks centered in fontana and big Bear. Small quakes. like below 3.0


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2015)

Haven't felt a thing but I hardly notice unless it's a good one tbh. Finally getting settled in! Started a worm bin today so we will see how.that goes.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2015)

Whatcha smokin Mo ?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 19, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Whatcha smokin Mo ?


Lol! He did just take down some frost monsters. . 

I had to treat outdoor w bt today! First time using it. I mixed it w some spinosad also.. Double whammy. Lol. I need to go check em and see if there are any more dead. The ones that got sprayed direct just fell right off.


----------



## gilbsy123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - I am buzzing pretty good from the morning Cafe Au Canna. Then I go outside to get some pics and I see this on one of the Jail Bird leaves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stink bugs, maybe?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

? I don't know.

They almost looked like big ticks. I have never seen anything like them in my garden before.


----------



## gilbsy123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> ? I don't know.
> 
> They almost looked like big ticks. I have never seen anything like them in my garden before.


The picture is a little fuzzy but if you google them you'll know what you've got. If that is what they are I just read up that praying mantis eat them.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

I think the BT I sprayed for caterpillars killed my mantids!

On a weather note - it was 66 degrees this morning  

Hello Fall!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think the BT I sprayed for caterpillars killed my mantids!
> 
> On a weather note - it was 66 degrees this morning
> 
> Hello Fall!


Gotta love perspective, we'd be walking around in sandals and shorts up here if we had that kind of "fall" weather - lol This morning was warm, like 48-50F but our mornings for the last week have been more like 32-35F, and my GF is still going out in sandals!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll never forget the image of my dad on Maui wearing shorts and sandals and a down jacket on a 60 degree day!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 20, 2015)

And the beat goes on...



Mystery Bird

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 21, 2015)

3 Mojos OG x Lovejill 

I wet 10 more of them and 10 Scotts OG x Lovejill. I'll update pictures periodically through the grow.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think the BT I sprayed for caterpillars killed my mantids!
> 
> On a weather note - it was 66 degrees this morning
> 
> Hello Fall!


THe BT bacteria does not kill mantids, only caterpillars and larval forms of many insects. It is harvest time for sure.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe Safer BT isn't (safer).


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2015)

Two more months till Crimbo Eve!

It is a chilly 92 degrees outside!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Two more months till Crimbo Eve!
> 
> It is a chilly 92 degrees outside!


LOL DAMN you lucky!! I WISH! We been having temps dip to right around freezing lately.

When I was a kid we always had snow by Halloween but things seem to have changed.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2015)

I almost fainted from heat exhaustion while I was out there feeding the garden and taking pics.

Not a stitch of wind. Air is still, hot, and dry!

Pics in a min.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Two more months till Crimbo Eve!
> 
> It is a chilly 92 degrees outside!


I hear ya Mo its fkn steaming here just now. It certainly mid 90's easy


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 24, 2015)

Just checked on the lings. 5 More Mojos OG x Lovejill and 2 Scotts OG x Lovejill broke ground.  WIll probably see a bunch more in the next day or two. planted 10 of each.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 24, 2015)

Maku Thick Reveg x Jaki:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hyroot (Oct 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Two more months till Crimbo Eve!
> 
> It is a chilly 92 degrees outside!



You mean to tell me it's hotter in OC than the desert. High today was 88 and it's 69 outside now. But it's 64 degrees inside (Hash making time). It took 2 days to get my place that cold. My cat is rolled up in a ball under the coffee table under a blanket.

Edit: 

I ended up making a fort so the cat can be warm. He was shivering. 

Lined throw pillows between each table leg. Threw a snuggie and a towel over the table.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I almost fainted from heat exhaustion while I was out there feeding the garden and taking pics.
> 
> Not a stitch of wind. Air is still, hot, and dry!
> 
> Pics in a min.


@ Mo Was 87 here today. How about SA?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

What a good Dad Hyroot! How did the hash turn out?


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2015)

Mohican said:


> What a good Dad Hyroot! How did the hash turn out?


I'm just getting to it today. I had to get gloves, a new work bag and raw parchment. It took a couple days to get my place cold enough. I'm running dry trim from a friend's grow of locktite, fireballs, nightmare cookies, dog trap, kobain kush. 

I will run mine in a couple days after I chop the Quantum kush and Adonis. I have fresh frozen trim in the freezer now of nightmare cookies, grape lime ricky, kobain kush. Then I have some 9lb hammer dry trim that's been curing for a while.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Hurricane out in the Pacific between here and Hawaii is giving us high clouds today. It is beautiful and 82 outside. Time to work on the Screen House!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a ton of trim from when I collected seeds this spring. I can't decide whether I want to make IWE or Oil.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 25, 2015)

IWE all the way. Or better yet full melt dry sift - better than iwe and easier to make.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 25, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> LOL DAMN you lucky!! I WISH! We been having temps dip to right around freezing lately.
> 
> When I was a kid we always had snow by Halloween but things seem to have changed.


no you dont i have been growing my girl in -6 now to 15 degrees averaging 12 daily last night actually was first frost and i am leaving my girls least another 2 weeks out door foot of snow or not there staying out there lol ..
I am pretty disapointed with weather in general right from sept on its been crap and it will obviously hurt my yield
one thing i noticed thou is the cold temps have made my buds rock hard and from taking one lower branch from plant was shocked it took 3 weeks to dry and weight even though smaller sized nugs there holding the weight with very little shrinkage
Anyways pushing them for another 2 weeks ground was frost today and litterally frozen lol thank god i gave them about 200 gallons of water last week thats it no more water till chop
i do not see much in growth anymore but maybe some swelling or i could be just wasting my time in all honestly .. who knows but 1st real frost is over one more frost and maybe i chop lol

Ps poor girl is starting to lean in all directions have buds inches off the ground growing haha


----------



## hyroot (Oct 25, 2015)

Iwe. Of anything you can use some hash in oil. Or you make hash into rosin


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 25, 2015)

#1
   
#3
  
#5


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice! How does it smell?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 25, 2015)

23/24 on my scotts OG x Lovejill and Mojos OG x Lovejill.


13 Mojos OG x Lovejill and 10 Scotts OG x Lovejill in total.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2015)

Quick Tour

Some pics from yesterday.

North Jungle:






Jail Bird:






Mystery Dirt #2 - Getting very dense:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 26, 2015)

@Mohican The differences between the smells is very subtle. They all have a very sweet fresh dill kind of smell. Slightly per-fumy but not too powerful, very refreshing. Like a haze. The #5 is the fastest flowering thing I have seen, period. The frost on that one is noticeably thicker on #5 as well. But I still feel like that undeniable coffee undertone of the #3 is the show stopper. They will all get one more run to make the final decision.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

I feed the coffee smelling girls an extra helping of coffee grounds to help the worms work harder. If it enhances the coffee terpenes - so be it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2015)

wow mystery looks great man. must be getting close to time for that baby.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2015)

She just keeps going and getting fatter and fatter


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 26, 2015)

I really am super jealous of your weather haha. I can't get over it because in my parts 85f is like a heat wave to us. It only gets that warm for about 2 weeks out of the year. And here we are at the beginning of winter and you're in the 90's!!!!!


I'm bout to switch my summer tires out and put my winter tires on very soon so I don't have to do it in the snow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 26, 2015)

Hell... I'm gonna throw another outdoor round under the plastic. Weather man says my low will only be 40 this year. Even warmer where mo is. Gotta love socal weather lol!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 26, 2015)

Everyone here is gonna float away in the coming el nino


----------



## hyroot (Oct 26, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Hell... I'm gonna throw another outdoor round under the plastic. Weather man says my low will only be 40 this year. Even warmer where mo is. Gotta love socal weather lol!



They're saying el nino is going to hit us in January now. But Dec is supposed to be freezing. 30 degree nights. So you might need a space heater or a heat lamp in there too.

To everyone not in So Cal Those are freezing temps to us. The mountains only get down to 25 degrees. Sometimes 20 degrees.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

Bulbous trichomes right off the bat! gotta love when they do that. Those are all the X Lovejill lings.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 27, 2015)

Do any have red stems?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Oct 27, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Do any have red stems?


Yes it looks like a few have red stems to a varying degree. Should I pay close attention to these?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

It is a trait of the African Mulanje and the Ace of Spades. It is nice to see it is still coming through in the crosses.








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 28, 2015)

hyroot said:


> They're saying el nino is going to hit us in January now. But Dec is supposed to be freezing. 30 degree nights. So you might need a space heater or a heat lamp in there too.
> 
> To everyone not in So Cal Those are freezing temps to us. The mountains only get down to 25 degrees. Sometimes 20 degrees.


@Mo if HR is right then you can bring your plants over to my orchid greenhouse. It's heated with fans.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 28, 2015)

All I have going now is the Rebar vegging clones. I need to start pruning them to a better shape.


----------



## genuity (Oct 28, 2015)

Just picked up a few more plushberry X lovejill 
Pics soon.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

OK @genuity - gotta ask - where did you pick some more up?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Quick night tour of the garden

Dry Rebar:




Jailbird:




Purple Haze:




Mystery Dirt #2:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

everything doing the dope fiend lean haha

just curious but why let it dry on the plant?


----------



## SomeGuy (Oct 30, 2015)

He didn't want to dry it dgt. One man show that mo is. Lol. 

He gave me.some sun dried a while.ago. made some.great cannaoil from it. Still pretty damn potent after the sun abuse too...lol


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

I have heard about letting plants cure in the soil. I wanted to try it.

We have started getting morning dew so I need to be very careful about watering now. This is the time of year when outdoor gets tricky. So far the weather is cooperating!

Off to work boyz!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

was just curious Mo, I've done it in a tent but never to bone dry. hope it's good shiz man!


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK @genuity - gotta ask - where did you pick some more up?


 
My buddy picks what he wants to grow out of my seed stash,and he picked them PlushBerry x love Jill
And in return, I get clones of the females.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice!

I have sun cured before and it turned out amazing. Resin was just as sticky. It seems to use up all of the chlorophyll and leave a smoother smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2015)

if its good enough for old mother nature eh!


----------



## greenthumb111 (Oct 30, 2015)

Never fails when I chop there is a Santa Ana within the next day or so. Plants dry in 2-3 days. Took some last day pics. I will post the finished product in a week or 2.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 30, 2015)

Beautiful! What strain? Plushberry, Ace of Spades, Grandaddy Purps..?

Is that a Coral tree? It looks like the ones they have all over UCI.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2015)

buds look great, what's the plant behind it?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 31, 2015)

Got some pics in the sun! It is 84 but the sun feels like 90!

Jailbird:






Rebar Dirt:




Purple Haze:












Maku Thick Reveg:




Booo,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

They all look nice but that jailbird and purple haze look special


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 1, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> Never fails when I chop there is a Santa Ana within the next day or so. Plants dry in 2-3 days. Took some last day pics. I will post the finished product in a week or 2.View attachment 3532448View attachment 3532449


That is one sexy looking plant.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Got some pics in the sun! It is 84 but the sun feels like 90!
> 
> Jailbird:
> 
> ...


Great pic's looks like they are loving the sunshine.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Got some pics in the sun! It is 84 but the sun feels like 90!
> 
> Jailbird:
> 
> ...


Most of those look like they are ready for the chopping block except Purple Haze which you may get down around the Holidays. Looking good none the less. 
Jarred my Black AfganTaliban Shadow King [TSK] x Black Rose. The TSK is a landrace Afghan). I thought I could smell fruity undertones but then again it was All Hallows Eve. Pics inc when I am done sugar leaf trimming. GT


----------



## Mohican (Nov 1, 2015)

Where did you get the TSK? I was just discussing good landrace Afghani strains with another grower.

The Rebar clones are trucking right along:



SomeGuy dropped in with the family and gifted me a couple of new clones to join the Rebar. They are the Supchaka SRS and the pre-98 Bubba!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did you get the TSK? I was just discussing good landrace Afghani strains with another grower.
> 
> The Rebar clones are trucking right along:
> 
> ...



Those two in red cups are srs despite what they say. The third is blue dream and it was in the 1gl. Just FYI. Chaka did not.relabel the cups...lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2015)

We just walked in the door. Newport pier was great. Ate lunch at the spaghetti factory. Both the kids love the ocean


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 1, 2015)

Also... Pictures aren't.doing what you have in the garden justice. They are so big. The ph looks like it is just starting.. Lol!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 1, 2015)

pictures rarely do anything justice. but i am always jealous of Mo's pics!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 2, 2015)

I didn't see the labels on the SRS and I did see it was Blue Dream - I was trying to list it from memory and all I could remember was that it was a great strain that you have. I was close, it started with a B!

Did you get my message about the Animal Cookies?

I harvested the Mystery Dirt #1 and #2.

#1 is amazing and heavy and no PM anywhere!
#2 is also heavy and starting to show signs of PM.

Pictures later - I need to go to work!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 2, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I didn't see the labels on the SRS and I did see it was Blue Dream - I was trying to list it from memory and all I could remember was that it was a great strain that you have. I was close, it started with a B!
> 
> Did you get my message about the Animal Cookies?
> 
> ...


I did and thank you! 

I cut the big colas up... The biggest one had mold in the top 6" at the core. Just FYI. Those big ones maybe need a fan pointing at them for the first few days?


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 2, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> I cut the big colas up... The biggest one had mold in the top 6" at the core. Just FYI.


ugh i hate when that happens....


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 2, 2015)

Swelling update
#1 cola
 

#1 bud
 
#1 lowers
 
#3 bud
 
#3 lower
 
#5 post harvy
 

I am getting a cherry/strawberry, some type of berry aroma coming through more now


----------



## cannakis (Nov 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Quick night tour of the garden
> 
> Dry Rebar:
> 
> ...


Nice I like them... What's the flowering time on these? Look like some distant landrace sativas.? Do you smoke this Flower or the Resin of these?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2015)

I grow outdoors so I don't keep track of time. I watch the plants and try to pick them at the best time. With landrace sativa it is always a matter of the weather in the Fall.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Nice!
> 
> I have sun cured before and it turned out amazing. Resin was just as sticky. It seems to use up all of the chlorophyll and leave a smoother smoke.


Very interesting! As tasty or are the terpenes and flavonoids lost in sun curing? Like the Jamaicans letting it cute like the old tobacco barns!


Mohican said:


> Where did you get the TSK? I was just discussing good landrace Afghani strains with another grower.
> 
> The Rebar clones are trucking right along:
> 
> ...


man I fucking love that! That's what it's about! Glad to see good comradery!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I grow outdoors so I don't keep track of time. I watch the plants and try to pick them at the best time. With landrace sativa it is always a matter of the weather in the Fall.


How do you like to smoke it? Bud or oil?

I hear ya, do you mind I ask where you stay? At the least the latitude?

I have some crazy sativas like those that are taking Forever to really develop... I don't know if I like it... At least for now, I think I'd rather stick with 2 month flowering hybrids...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2015)

I am in southern California and we can have hot weather right through Christmas. This year it looks like we will be getting cold rain.

I prefer hash as my medication. I do also like oil and vaping flowers.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I am in southern California and we can have hot weather right through Christmas. This year it looks like we will be getting cold rain.
> 
> I prefer hash as my medication. I do also like oil and vaping flowers.


Do you like Handrolled Charras?! Bubble hash or dry sift? Have you tried live resin? And you still like hash more?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2015)

All of the above! I love pressed hash in the Frenchy Cannoli method.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All of the above! I love pressed hash in the Frenchy Cannoli method.


i need to look at this....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 4, 2015)

I pinched a few of the Purple Haze lower popcorn and still no smell. I decided to grab one of the big colas and WOW it was sticky and very sweet candy smelling!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> All of the above! I love pressed hash in the Frenchy Cannoli method.


I'd never heard of it and wound up spending a couple hours researching Frenchy. That came out of nowhere!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I pinched a few of the Purple Haze lower popcorn and still no smell. I decided to grab one of the big colas and WOW it was sticky and very sweet candy smelling!


Bubba jurple came out smelling like grape candy. Really nice smell to it and will have it vegging out for spring run too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I'd never heard of it and wound up spending a couple hours researching Frenchy. That came out of nowhere!


Check out Frenchy and Swami on youtube


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Running to the store in a few to get some water and ice. Time to do a production run of ice water hash!

Trimmed the north garden back some more. My gardener got a sample 









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Chopped the Akki stump - those little buds were so potent smelling! Chopped the Rebar clone plant in the screen room. She is going to get hashed also.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Garden Tour

North Garden:




Purple Haze:














Maku Thick Reveg - Next to be chopped:








Mystery Dirt #1:




Jail Bird:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

Clones!

8 - Rebar, 2 - SRS, 1 - Blue Dream:








The biggest Rebar clone has got some nice 5-fingered leaves going now!




Thanks to @SomeGuy and @supchaka !     


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 7, 2015)

good luck with the IWE Mo!!!! wish i was there to sample some when you pull it, i would help stir too lol. i like to smash a bit between the tips of my thumb and index finger, and squeeze the shit outta it to get all the water out... and then right to the bowl it goes. bubbles like crazy, and tasty ass sample of the potential product!


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 7, 2015)

Garden always looks great mo! I think I'll be back your way in a week or two. Beautiful day. Oh. Lol. My folks called yesterday and came in on the train last night. They are picking up a car they left getting fixed out there. Crazy at the drop of a hat trip. Lol. So far so good. They got a room though which is nice. Especially since.they have my brother w them. Lol. They all are under slept from the ride... Interesting visit.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 7, 2015)

I gotta invite you over to my place for some tacos someday Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2015)

I heart Hash!!!

The Rebar is still amazing! Blueberry cheese diesel!

I like your idea @ShLUbY 

Sounds like a wonderful time @SomeGuy

I would love to come over and make tacos with you @Mithrandir420 

I got tired of chopping up the buds so I dumped it all in whole and set it to 20 minutes. Made a video.

It is spinning right now. Second batch. The first batch is all amber heads and the 120 bag is full too!

Chopped the MakuThick reveg. Not going to hash it yet until I find all of the seeds. I saw one.

Cheers and beers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I heart Hash!!!
> 
> The Rebar is still amazing! Blueberry cheese diesel!
> 
> ...


I have to bring some of that purple Black Afghan over too Mo. Been curing for a week +


----------



## genuity (Nov 8, 2015)

PlushBerry x love Jill
 
In it for the long haul, very Christmas tree sativa growth,smelling of black pepper tight now.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I love the leaves on her! Such a cool mix of traits!
Might want to give her a bump of PK (MOAB) at this point to increase the bud sites. I tried this with the Mulanje and found that it produced double the flowers and frost of the untreated sister clone.

I found some pollen stashed in the freezer when I was pulling out my hash tools. Three different Paki Punches, Jilly Bean, and some Mulanje Bubblegum x Mozambique (MuMoBG). I immediately took the MuMoBG pollen out to the Purple Haze and pollinated a branch!

The Rebar hash has my whole house smelling like blueberries! Maybe it is just my fingers 


Microplaning versus Chopping with a Knife:




Knife took an hour and was difficult:




Microplane took 5 minutes and was easy:




Squeezed the bits to small to microplane and made a new hunk of hash. Letting it cool down and I will microplane it too.




Off to the store to get some more Iso. I need to clean my equipment. It is all sticky for some reason. 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

@greenthumb111 - are you going to the Sacramento BBQ in December?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I love the leaves on her! Such a cool mix of traits!
> Might want to give her a bump of PK (MOAB) at this point to increase the bud sites. I tried this with the Mulanje and found that it produced double the flowers and frost of the untreated sister clone.
> 
> I found some pollen stashed in the freezer when I was pulling out my hash tools. Three different Paki Punches, Jilly Bean, and some Mulanje Bubblegum x Mozambique (MuMoBG). I immediately took the MuMoBG pollen out to the Purple Haze and pollinated a branch!
> ...



Place in a wood drawer or pizza box or wine cooler fridge for 5 days to a week. To finish drying. Keep at cold temps. Low rh. Then cure in same environment. If you cure at cold temps for 5 weeks. It will remain stable and not cake out.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2015)

I am going to let it dry for a week and then hot press it Frenchy style and make a canolli. Then I will cure it for however long I can keep my hands off of it!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 8, 2015)

I always do most of it in beach sand. That doesn't need to cure ro smoke. It just makes it more stable. I set a little aside to press. Then that can cure. If you don't let it oxidize. The pressed will melt right away.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 8, 2015)

loving the look of that hash mo! Also, the rebar sounds like some straight fire smoke.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @greenthumb111 - are you going to the Sacramento BBQ in December?


@ Mo. I want to. Going to visit the grandkids and wanted to know your logistics. Shoot me a gmail. I need to book my flight very soon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

Mojos OG and Scotts OG x Love Jill - pre transplant.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

Also glad to see you went the iwe route instead of BHO.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Mojos OG and Scotts OG x Love Jill - pre transplant.
> 
> View attachment 3539010
> 
> View attachment 3539012


Looking good dude. Nice uniformity


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Mojos OG and Scotts OG x Love Jill - pre transplant.
> 
> View attachment 3539010
> 
> View attachment 3539012


what's your seedling soil mix Urbmon? those look beautiful....


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> what's your seedling soil mix Urbmon? those look beautiful....


Thanks ShLUbY. Just straight up promix HP.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Thanks ShLUbY. Just straight up promix HP.


Keep it simple eh. My last starts were with straight Vietnamese Promix and they look great.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2015)

@D_Urbmon - Those babies are beautiful! Look at those phat leaves! I have given out over 1000 seeds as testers and only a few people have posted pics. 

You posting these makes me so happy!

Thank you!     

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @D_Urbmon - Those babies are beautiful! Look at those phat leaves! I have given out over 1000 seeds as testers and only a few people have posted pics.
> 
> You posting these makes me so happy!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mo that makes me happy to make you happy! I will continually update throughout the grow!


----------



## cannakis (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @D_Urbmon - Those babies are beautiful! Look at those phat leaves! I have given out over 1000 seeds as testers and only a few people have posted pics.
> 
> You posting these makes me so happy!
> 
> ...


What kind of beans?! I'll test them for you!


----------



## papapayne (Nov 10, 2015)

wow, no one posts pics  That's no good!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

It is what it is. I will just run them all myself and post pictures.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @D_Urbmon - Those babies are beautiful! Look at those phat leaves! I have given out over 1000 seeds as testers and only a few people have posted pics.
> 
> You posting these makes me so happy!
> 
> ...


yeah this is bogus! I would definitely be showing some pics!! nothing better than knowing exactly what the source of the seed was too.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Cheers Mo that makes me happy to make you happy! I will continually update throughout the grow!


I have about half and half on getting pics back, but i do get random emails and text with pics of some of my babys. Hell one of my guys that gets teast beans has one going in High Times March issue


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)

Speaking of pics all three seeds gremed and will be in soil today


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kentucky boy here, just sad that you are getting treated the way you are bro. I just want you to know that even though it would be a hugemongious burden on me and would take some sacrifice on my part to have to go out of my way to run some world class, hard to next to impossible to get genetics, I would be willing to bite the bullet and take one square on the jaw for the RIU team and run whatever testers you see fit to send me and I'll further go above and beyond the call and actually pull out my phone and suck it up and snap a few pics to post here. I know, I know, you can thank me later bro.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Hell I'm getting scolded on my thread for putting up too many pictures, as they load slow as turtles fucking; just kidding Ttystikk.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 10, 2015)

What's your favorite method of collecting and storing pollen. I have 4 males. I'm breeding with one. I'm thinking of throwing the other 3 outside and collecting pollen. So they don't take up space. I've never collected pollen before. Just shook the male.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

Bag or plate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Stick a plate under and shake . Then after collected wet everything down with a water hose


----------



## cannakis (Nov 10, 2015)

hyroot said:


> What's your favorite method of collecting and storing pollen. I have 4 males. I'm breeding with one. I'm thinking of throwing the other 3 outside and collecting pollen. So they don't take up space. I've never collected pollen before. Just shook the male.


I am interested in Mohicans process as well... I just moved the male out of the room and somewhere with light... Then pluck off the flower heads and leave on paper plate then just break open and move around to release the pollen. Some will release pollen immediately while others will in a few days. I just used my fingers to rub nugs on some girls. MAKE sure to pull out of room I forgot and even Just a little will Pollenate it all a little! Uncle buck says to leave it darkness for a night then spray with water so No more pollen Then move back to room.

Moe?!?!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## cannakis (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Bag or plate.


Hahaha I love his response compared to mine! Haha I need to learn that... To shut up more!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Or you can put a bag over few of the limbs to collect pollen and just wait until it drops. water deactivates the pollen, rendering it useless


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

The Jaki male I just put a gallon ziploc bag over the whole male and shook it. Got a nice bag full of yellow powder.




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

I think am going to try some of Conspiracy Kush & Chernobyl pollen I collected last year on some of the current kids to see how good I did


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The Jaki male I just put a gallon ziploc bag over the whole male and shook it. Got a nice bag full of yellow powder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you fit that whole plant into a gallon ziplock, ha ha jk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> you fit that whole plant into a gallon ziplock, ha ha jk


he was a hansome boy eh


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

My frozen pollen seems to be working on the Purple Haze. I can already see the seeds forming!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 10, 2015)

It was a tight fit!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> My frozen pollen seems to be working on the Purple Haze. I can already see the seeds forming!


Cool, I put mine in plastic bags stored in same area in refrig as seeds. Should be fine I think. Currently I know I have Shiva Skunk, Critical Kush, Purple Haze, Blue Dream, Chernobyl, and some VN Sat fems; should be 1 or 2 in there to hit with either Conspiracy Kush or Chernobyl; The WOS SA Kwazulu still waiting on sex though I think its a fem too.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 10, 2015)

that's a nice male mo! I have my first male flowering outside, not nearly as big as that stud though!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

Love child was six feet tall when I chopped and cloned him.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 11, 2015)

73/90u fresh frozen


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> It is what it is. I will just run them all myself and post pictures.


I know what you mean. I give out testers of finish product with just #s like 1,2,3 and ask for feedback. Out of 5 r 6 people maybe one will say something.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 11, 2015)

This last go around I let a few of my male presex flowers actually open up and I took a Q-tip, swabbed up the small bits of pollen in and around the individual open male flowers, then "painted" the pollen onto individual pistils. I then destroyed my males before they were in full out flower. You aren't gonna get a thousand seeds my method, but a few viable seeds and less chance of seeding an entire plant when that isn't the goal.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 11, 2015)

I got a couple 6 foot males right now. It's a crazy jungle in the boys room. Balls all over the place. 

Hope all's well Mo. I finally figured out how to keep up with threads I watch. It's only taken me since the site redesign. FFS


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 11, 2015)

just curious... cause i've never bred plants before... what are you looking for in the males as beneficial traits to contribute??


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2015)

Anything that will make the female better. The African sativa added vigor and size to many of the crosses. Jillybean added flavor.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 11, 2015)

And if you mean beforehand, a good old stem rub, plant structure, flower structure and the presence of trichomes seem like good starting places. What says Mo and you other experienced chuckers?


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

BTW, here is a pic of a few swelled, pregnant calyxes that are presex flowers. This is one of the plants I messaged you about Mo, wondering if I could pollinate the presex flowers while the plant was still in veg. You were correct sir. I include a closeup of the bundle of joy too.

 
It's not gonna produce a wad of seeds, but I pollinated several plants and sites on each, so I should have a nice little collection from this.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> BTW, here is a pic of a few swelled, pregnant calyxes that are presex flowers. This is one of the plants I messaged you about Mo, wondering if I could pollinate the presex flowers while the plant was still in veg. You were correct sir. I include a closeup of the bundle of joy too.
> View attachment 3541028
> View attachment 3541026 View attachment 3541027
> It's not gonna produce a wad of seeds, but I pollinated several plants and sites on each, so I should have a nice little collection from this.


i need to start doing this.... NICE WORK!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 12, 2015)

@Smidge34 that's how I've always done my pollination! That way I don't get buds loaded with seeds.. good work!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, yeah I had some males on one side of veg room and noticed their male presex flowers had opened and spilled out a nice little pile of pollen on a leaf below it. So, I got to thinking if a presex flower can produce pollen, why can't a female presex flower be viable and pollinated? So I messaged the seed guru Mo and inquired about it and of course, he told me to go for it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the complement! I am just a regular old grower. I am still figuring things out. 

Have you seen the Weed Nerd show on youtube? Subcool puts his males and females in a room and waits for the males to be in full bloom and then turns on a fan! It is like a pollen bomb went off! I have only done small plants or colas on big plants. I have never done a whole big plant.

I remember my first pollination attempt. I had that giant Malawi Gold plant and I had a bunch of the Mozambique pollen. I got a tiny paintbrush like they use in children's water color paint kits and I carefully opened the zip bag of pollen and carefully applied a tiny bit of pollen to a few colas. I was so worried I was going to pollinate the whole tree. I ended up with like ten seeds! I was so mad!

The next time I had a big plant I went big and poured the Jilly Bean pollen inside a white 15 gallon kitchen trash bag and wrapped it around a whole three foot long cola of the Mulanje Gold. I shook the hell out of that branch and left the bag on for an hour. When I removed the bag I sprayed the whole bush down with water and waited. I got a thousand seeds easy off of that cola!

Moral of the story - It is much harder to pollinate a plant than you think!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

I tried open pollination this last run. I had a male clone & a female in the same pot, threw them in a bathroom on their own, waited untill the male looked juiced and chopped him, im guessing the female is about 6 wks into flwr & I see no sign of seeds 


Mohican said:


> Moral of the story - It is much harder to pollinate a plant than you think!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah I watched a subcool video once where he literally shook the hell out of a fully flowered male in either a huge tent or room and you couldn't see shit for 10 seconds....then he shook the hell out of it again and coughed a few times. Guaranteed he had to bag those clothes and shower before going anywhere near a regular flower room. 

Yep, it is tougher than you think to pollinate, BUT you can still screw the pooch if you aren't careful. I'm betting there will be more presex calyxes pollinated than I intentionally messed with, strictly because the girls and boys were together, regardless of 24 hours of light. I had a lot of air circulation and flow going on, but hell, who gives a shit? I hope it hit every presex flower of the 18 different phenos I got lol.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

I have hit girls with 4 different males over a three month period. Preflower, early flower, mid flower, late flower.

The fathers were all so distinct that I could tell which seeds came from which male!

Love Child, MK Ultra, Jillanje, Quantum Kush


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

That's what I'm talking about mane! Guru status.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

No - just lazy!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Lol, anyway, I like the way you operate man!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks - I try


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2015)

Haha I love those videos of subcool doing pollinations. I would LOVE to be able to do that! He must have his exhaust filtered somehow to catch the pollen, or send it straight outdoors. But then his outdoor crop could be affected.


I seen a guy on hash church mention that he filtered his pollination tent through a reservoir full of water in a similar fashion to how a bong operates. A pretty interesting thought. 


I have some pollen chucks planned right now. Lots of different strains going and I'm going to hit em all with C99 pollen. I'm tempted to just leave a couple males in the room the whole way through. I'd love to do the ol subcool shake over the whole tent. I'll probably end up just isolating a lady or two from each strain and dust em with pollen in a separate room though. At least this time I can be a little less careful as I'm only going to be working with pollen from 1 strain.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

He sprays everything down with water (including himself) after the cloud dance.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2015)

Also more Mojos OG x Love Jill pics to come later! Just waiting for the lights to turn on. Trying out the 11/13 cycle upon Mo's recommendation.

The 3 that were sowed a few days before the ones I had posted earlier are looking fantastic so far! It's amazing the difference 3 days can make at this early stage of life. Quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2015)

here we go! Mojos OG x Love Jill. Keeping em small in 1 gallons because I popped a butt load of beans this round. Sorry for the shitty quality.

Liking the structure of the one of the left. I hope it's a girl!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2015)

Those leaves are beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2015)

I've seen a video where Franco the strain hunter from green house seeds. Just clapped his hands together with the male plant between his hands and pollen went everywhere.


I took stills from his insta. Franco_strainhunter. I couldn't upload The video here

https://instagram.com/p/8OK295G8p0/










The few times I've breed strains. I just shook the plant. 1 other time I placed the male in the center. Placed all the females in a circle and then nature took its course let the plants do their own thing. Then I killed the male after it pollinated everything. That was the easiest way to go.


This will be the first time I've collected pollen. The males I have outside now are marrionberry kush, dog trap, and gut buster.

Then breeding at a friend's with

kona susnet f2 male x
GG4
Mt. rainier
Locktite
Pre 98 bubba
Quantum kush
Jamaican landrace
Dark side of the moon
Mint chocolate chip
Dog trap

I have 1 seed of kona going now. It's my last seed. I hope it's a female. Then I'll make f3's down the line.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2015)

Post pics of those males please!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 13, 2015)

I got 14 males right now!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 13, 2015)

here's some dudes from back in April 

I think I let them get a little too ripe. The slightest tap of the branches and POOF! pollen everywhere. probably enough pollen in there to make a million seeds.

haha you can see my workbag hanging in the closet there.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 13, 2015)

I've got about 70 C99 going right now so I should definitely be able to find some nice male specimens in the bunch.

Going to cross it to pretty much everything I have going along side, with exception to the Bodhi testers to respect his wishes.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 13, 2015)

Those are some beautiful males and look at all of that pollen!!!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 13, 2015)

The 3 males have only been outside for a couple days.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 14, 2015)

I spent all day today working on the screen room. It got toasty outside today. Ran out of a few key bits and had to make a hardware store/burger joint run.

Three more supports to put up and then I can run another roll of screen along the top. This project is taking forever!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 15, 2015)

dang... I could really use an awesome male or two.

Hey, you all see that the Cann Cup will be two weekends in 2016? Which weekend to go?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 15, 2015)

Go the 7th. That day is my b-day. I'm going that day to the cup. If they have any good bands playing other days. I might go another day.

The price went up from the last cup. Early bird ticket prices now are $60 per day. Last Feb they were $45 at the gate the day of.

The cup is 5 days total too.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 15, 2015)

Here's one of my boys I used up the other day. Boys sure are strange looking to me, I prefer girls.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow he's packin! great lookin dude


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Go the 7th. That day is my b-day. I'm going that day to the cup. If they have any good bands playing other days. I might go another day.
> 
> The price went up from the last cup. Early bird ticket prices now are $60 per day. Last Feb they were $45 at the gate the day of.
> 
> The cup is 5 days total too.


According to the website early bird single day tix are 45. 

I figure that with things like this the price will go up every year. I am going at least one day for sure and want to go when most of you all will be there.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Sweet - I had a blast with you last year hanging out Mr. Nice's booth


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

This sounds cool:

EARLY BIRD - GOLD LEAF VIP FIVE DAY PASS: Jan. 30-31, Feb. 5-7

$827.05

INCLUDES: 

Entry to the Medical Cannabis Cup for Five Days, Jan. 30-31 & Feb. 5-7
Express Gold Leaf VIP Admission
On-Site Parking
Medical Cannabis Cup Gift Bag
Medical Cannabis Cup 2016 Event T-shirt in Full Color
Medical Cannabis Cup 2016 Event Hoodie in Full Color
Limited Edition Medical Cannabis Cup Poster
Access to the HIGHly Exclusive Gold Leaf VIP Lounge - "The Green Room"Munchies
Clean Water
Smoking Accessories Available to Use
Clean Restrooms Available

Premium Reserved VIP Area at the Concert
Premium Reserved VIP Area at the HIGH TIMES Medical Cannabis Cup Awards Show
Opportunity to Present a Cup to a Winner
Invitation to Meet the Editors, Including HIGH TIMES Cultivation Editor Danny Danko
Autograph and Photo Opportunities
1 Year-Long Subscription to HIGH TIMES Magazine Print Edition
Cooking Demonstration with Elise McDonough
Autographed Copy of The Official High Times Cannabis Cookbook
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> This sounds cool:
> 
> EARLY BIRD - GOLD LEAF VIP FIVE DAY PASS: Jan. 30-31, Feb. 5-7
> 
> ...


Damn, they are proud of that with those prices! Forgive me I have been in Asia for 10+ years


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn, they are proud of that with those prices! Forgive me I have been in Asia for 10+ years


you know how it is in America, you can put a price on something and people will pay it if they want it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I think early bird VIP weekend the first year was $80.

At least you might get to present an award, get a hoody, a cooking lesson, and a cookbook!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> you know how it is in America, you can put a price on something and people will pay it if they want it.


Unfortunately the rest of the world is following that fucked up model.....


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Last year when I was poor I got in free with a VIP sponsor. The world still has cool people


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Last year when I was poor I got in free with a VIP sponsor. The world still has cool people


Yes you are right there are some good folks out there who just want to live happily and free of many constraints....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

hyroot said:


> The 3 males have only been outside for a couple days.
> 
> View attachment 3542031


That aloe looks healthy dude. Mine were all that large or larger and I went nuts and whacked a bunch so it would grow 

Got a load of aloe cuttings piled in the corner awaiting a week or so to transplant some fkn where


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I need to transplant all of mine. It is getting out of control!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I spent all day today working on the screen room. It got toasty outside today. Ran out of a few key bits and had to make a hardware store/burger joint run.
> 
> Three more supports to put up and then I can run another roll of screen along the top. This project is taking forever!
> 
> ...


Got any recent pics of the screen room?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> According to the website early bird single day tix are 45.
> 
> I figure that with things like this the price will go up every year. I am going at least one day for sure and want to go when most of you all will be there.



It did say $60 yesterday. My buddy saw it too so I know I'm not trippin. They must have changed it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I just went out and took some. I was going to put up a board I fabricated at the end of the day on Saturday but it was too short!!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sweet - I had a blast with you last year hanging out Mr. Nice's booth


Is Shantibaba there representing Mr. Nice?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't know - his booth was empty last year so we made it our home


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I just went out and took some. I was going to put up a board I fabricated at the end of the day on Saturday but it was too short!!!


Ugh oh...been there done that


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

I was so tired and I just wanted to get one last board finished. I screwed it up twice. Should have just quit for the day!

Screen Room:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Last year when I was poor I got in free with a VIP sponsor. The world still has cool people


yup! there are still very cool people in the world!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I think early bird VIP weekend the first year was $80.
> 
> At least you might get to present an award, get a hoody, a cooking lesson, and a cookbook!


I wonder how much High Times charges to win the cup. Heh heh heh.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I wonder how much High Times charges to win the cup. Heh heh heh.


Entry price probably $500-$750 plus 2 oz of flowers or hash. Plus the price of a booth $2000. You may not need a booth to win. They are switching the entrants to anonymous and doing a point system now.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 16, 2015)

I would actually like to enter. Can't afford it this year though. I wouldn't expect to win but I would like to see how I stack up.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mithrandir420 said:


> I would actually like to enter. Can't afford it this year though. I wouldn't expect to win but I would like to see how I stack up.


I want to enter also. I want to enter flower, ice wax and rosin. One day though.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

@Mithrandir420 - Your Blue Dream is an award winner!

@hyroot - do they have a category for rosin?


----------



## hyroot (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @Mithrandir420 - Your Blue Dream is an award winner!
> 
> @hyroot - do they have a category for rosin?



Yes they do. Originally it was in the non solvent category. Then some got mixed up with bho. Best bho at that cup turned out to be rosin. I think it was the michigan or denver cup when that happened.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Here are some pics from today.

North Garden:




Purple Haze:






Mystery Dirt #1




Mystery Dirt #2




Maku Thick Reveg:




Jail Bird:




Aloe:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 16, 2015)

purple haze is filling in nicely, Mo.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 17, 2015)

What a trip, growing aloe outdoors in the ground.


----------



## papapayne (Nov 17, 2015)

looking awesome moe! loving the progress on the screen room, cant wait to see that complete for ya. 

Hows the weather been done there? Getting our hard frosts now up here in oregon.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

Going to hit 80 on Thursday! RH is 0 and nights are almost down to the 40s.

What do you have going indoors? I have some Rebar clones, SRS clones and a Blue Dream clone.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 17, 2015)

Glad you haven't lost the BD. (Although if you did I could just give you another cut.)


----------



## papapayne (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh my I have hella vegs right now...

Wet dreams, lemonshines, dog, gorilla glue, super purple, gorilla spirit, prime moonshine, ace of,spades x Dr. Who, plushberry x who, grape x who, snow white, franks gift, etc etc

Dr.d81 has my flowering plants till I get thru the inspection, next cycle will be awesome though this one is rough due to moving it twice


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

You are renting?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2015)

seriously guys entering the HT cup is pissing up a rope unless you have mega bucks to buy your cup. F HT in the A


----------



## papapayne (Nov 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You are renting?



Yea...hopefully not for much longer!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

North Jungle:




Purple Haze:



Seeds are developing quickly!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> North Jungle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so is the pool your reservoir or what? lol who is the breeder on your purple haze, Mo?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

ACE - It was a clone gifted to me at the SoCal BBQ.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2015)

Just caught up on the last few pages Mo, looks like you killin it like usual! That Jaki male a few pages back looks like a beast.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 20, 2015)

We should have another bbq soon. Before it rains for 6 months straight. Pot luck style pun intended


----------



## Andrew2112 (Nov 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> ACE - It was a clone gifted to me at the SoCal BBQ.


When's the SoCal bbq?


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Ask @SomeGuy


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 21, 2015)

It's at my place this time!!! A bit further to travel, but well worth it. hahaha

(just kidding kids, i'm in spain)


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2015)

One day we'll all take a field trip to spannabis


----------



## hyroot (Nov 21, 2015)

If you see this roach coach don't bother. I ate there earlier because it's a famous lunch truck chain. It was not that good . Shrimp tacos were ok. Clam chowder was the only thing good. The lobster rolls were horrible. It cost $60 for 2 people. I heard they're going to OC next.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 22, 2015)

We had Maine Lobster ravioli tonight from Costco. With Pumpkin tomato sauce!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 22, 2015)

el tepyac cafe...east la...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2015)

god damn I could wolf down some lobster


----------



## hyroot (Nov 22, 2015)

Marrionberry kush male


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 23, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3548284 View attachment 3548283 el tepyac cafe...east la...


That's where the good mexican food is . . .east LA and down in San Diego


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2015)

First taquitos I ever had were when I was a kid and my dad took me to Olvera street in LA. A big elderly Mexican woman with a giant cast iron deep fryer over a fire hand made everything. The taquitos were hot and they came with a cup of green sauce that was like runny guacamole!

@hyroot - that is a tight looking male!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2015)

We got the last of the wood ribs up on the side of the screen room yesterday. Now I just need to get the screen up.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 23, 2015)

i lived in East LA for a couple years. I lived 2 doors up from Oso, and 3 doors up from Animal. The got shitty weed, but could get all sorts of shitty drugs too, I would get my weed from a Eritrean guy named Romeo in the next building over.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2015)

I couldn't believe how bad taco bell was when I was over the pond.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 23, 2015)

Mohican said:


> First taquitos I ever had were when I was a kid and my dad took me to Olvera street in LA. A big elderly Mexican woman with a giant cast iron deep fryer over a fire hand made everything. The taquitos were hot and they came with a cup of green sauce that was like runny guacamole!
> 
> @hyroot - that is a tight looking male!


We were on our way to Olvera st . X wanted taquitos . but it was to late.
I like.El Tepeyac better myself,
Hollenbeck burrito yaaaa..


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2015)

I make my own now. Nothing better than fresh made!

We make tamales every Xmas.

@Don Gin and Ton - Taco Bell and Del Taco are only good when you have had too much to drink. They have some magical healing properties.

I always use two measures to judge a good Mexican restaurant - Do they have horchata (and is it good) and how are their carnitas (fried pork). 

Super Antojitos wet burrito with green sauce is my favorite local dive. El Ranchito has killer Mole' Chicken. El Torito can still make some amazing dishes.

Carnitas:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 23, 2015)

MMm that looks soo yummy. There is a badass taco place here, thats all they serve. Tacos with 4 options for meat, I love the chirizo and carne asada! Ok thats what i"m having for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2015)

man that looks nothing like i saw coming out of taco bell lol. i got the impression they were the mcdonalds of the taco world.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

Totally the same!







Haha


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 24, 2015)

I refuse to ingest the mystery "meat" that isn't really meat you find in the chains like Taco Hell. Taco John's is a biggie in my neck of the woods. One caveat though was I did gain a liking for Texas chain Taco Cabana and their beans & cheese filled, soft flour tortillas, smothered in fresh pico de gallo and washed down with either flavor Dos Equis. I could bust a gut on that shit and do weekly here in Kentucky in my own kitchen lol. Pretty simple to whip up at home and I make killer homemade flour tortillas, refried beans and pico.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that looks nothing like i saw coming out of taco bell lol. i got the impression they were the mcdonalds of the taco world.


They are. They are the shit of the taco world just like mcdonalds is shit of shit


----------



## hyroot (Nov 24, 2015)

Taco bell uses the same meat as low quality dog food. It's disgusting. But higher grade meat than McDonald's.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I make my own now. Nothing better than fresh made!
> 
> We make tamales every Xmas.
> 
> ...


If you ever have time to have lunch with me I will take you to two places here in Costa Mesa: El Toro Bravo and Super Pollo. El Toro bravo sells meat by the lb or made in combos. It is the best. Incidentally Mo, they make the Masa for tamales from the hominy. Maybe you have time during the holidays for a meet, greet and lunch. I am sure you work close to me. I judge the restaurant based on the salsa and their carnitas. You guys are making me hungry. GT


----------



## hyroot (Nov 24, 2015)

greenthumb111 said:


> If you ever have time to have lunch with me I will take you to two places here in Costa Mesa: El Toro Bravo and Super Pollo. El Toro bravo sells meat by the lb or made in combos. It is the best. Incidentally Mo, they make the Masa for tamales from the hominy. Maybe you have time during the holidays for a meet, greet and lunch. I am sure you work close to me. I judge the restaurant based on the salsa and their carnitas. You guys are making me hungry. GT



Go hit up great mex on old Newport on the side of the 55 and on the Peninsula. Best shrimp and fish tacos anywhere. They do taco Tuesday and taco Friday. It gets ridiculously packed on those days. $1 tacos and $1 beers. On the off days they hook you up with a lot more meat though. It's only $1-$2 more per taco on the other days. Their fish tacos are Mahi mahi. They have chicken, Carne, and potato to tacos too. Plus a full menu.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## hyroot (Nov 24, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


>


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Good ole jack in the crack...


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

I have fond memories of begging my Mom to go to Jack so I could talk to the clown and order some cardboard tacos. Then when we got the food I would open the glove box and the open door folded down forming a little table. I loved to put my drink in the drink circle! Oh the simple pleasures


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 24, 2015)

Damn dude, had t thought about those since the last time I thrust my oil can spout into a cardboard can of Quaker State lmao!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2015)

I still have my spout!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 24, 2015)

Me too somewhere, 3-4 of them.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 24, 2015)

I love all you guys' stories.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2015)

I just packed up the 73, 120, and 160 ice water extract. It is so dry and perfect! It was just like dry sift. The Rebar extract tastes so good. Seems to have a bit of the numbing aspect to it also. This is from licking my fingers when I cleaned the dishes. Can't wait to see what it does in my vape.

That is the good news.  

The bad news is that Mrs Mo and I have been eating Costco rotisserie chicken salad for the last week and now I just read it has been recalled for e-coli! e-frikkin-coli!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 25, 2015)

No reports in California though


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

If you have a healthy immune system and especially if you partake in the herb, it's all bueno anyway.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's my thing too Mo, I don't know about rural areas of Cali, but there are Tyson chicken houses everywhere in western KY and I know several Mennonite families in the business. When you get up close and personal with the mass production of poultry in this country, you'd never eat it again. Serious as the Plague here man. Rougher than a night in the LA County jail.

Anyway, it ruined it for me and now I raise my own chickens and buy them to raise and slaughter myself. I remember my grandmother killing and cooking a young rooster when I was a child. She would dispatch it quickly early in the morning (don't ask how), scald and pluck it, soak it in buttermilk all day in the fridge and fry it in lard rendered from the fat of pastured Berkshires the family butchered each winter. Man, we don't eat like that these days.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 25, 2015)

Damn that sounds delicious


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2015)

> Most of the _E. coli_-related illnesses have occurred in Western states — including Utah, Colorado, Washington and California — and there also have been several cases of _E. coli_-related illness in Missouri and Virginia.


http://news.yahoo.com/costco-chicken-salad-linked-e-coli-outbreak-7-151627387.html;_ylt=AwrXnCEQA1ZWi38AlzXQtDMD;_ylu=X3oDMTByb2lvbXVuBGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzcg--

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2015)

I will just keep drinking gin and tonic to kill the E. coli.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 25, 2015)

> *Cops are freaking out about a new type of marijuana — users say it just gets you really high*


http://www.businessinsider.com/cops-are-freaking-out-about-a-new-type-of-marijuana-2015-11

New kind!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks good. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving back to you big mo.  Hope you all have the best day ever.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 26, 2015)

Hope you & mrs. Mo had a great turkey day Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy tday mo! Hope you survived two parties and that much foodle.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

One down and one to go. Crazy game of dominoes going on!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's 2 of my Mojos OG x Love Jills, almost 3 weeks into 12/12. Not a whole lot to see so far, they just started budding but here it is!

(sorry for shit quality pics)


That one on the right has some of the best branching in my garden considering these plants are packed in pretty much pot-to-pot or should I say bag-to-bag.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

That last shot looks amazing!

What does a stem rub smell like?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 29, 2015)

Ashamed to admit I didn't do a stem rub/smell. I'll try to remember to do that on lights on and report back.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

Two Turkey days and way too many hours playing Fallout 4 later and I am a happy guy!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 29, 2015)

GrowersHouse.com is having a huge sale! I just picked up a few more Kessils!


----------



## hyroot (Nov 29, 2015)

20% off. The 60% is only if you are part of the crew thing they have. That costs a lot to join. $$$$$


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2015)

Kessil is having a sale too so they were a great price. Snagged me a couple of H380s and an H150 Blue. I am thinking about getting the wide angle 15K or 10K blue also.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 30, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Kessil is having a sale too so they were a great price. Snagged me a couple of H380s and an H150 Blue. I am thinking about getting the wide angle 15K or 10K blue also.


I have yours. Pulled it apart. Can't find any obvious problems. I'm guessing it's the driver going thermal. I even cleaned out all the dust bunnies. Cooling fan works. I think you should send it in to them. I have ur red one too still BTW. 

Gotta make it down your way. Been sick and busy the last few


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 30, 2015)

I gave my Mojos OG x Love Jills a stem rub last night. 

Man what an interesting smell. I have no clue how to describe or identify it but it sure was wonderful. for example I've heard sandalwood described as a smell for some strains but I have no clue what sandalwood is. among many other things.


Next time my mom comes over to my place I'll have her take a whiff. Hopefully that will be before it's cropped.  She's well versed with different types of smells from different plants and herbs so maybe she can help. All I can say is it's a very pleasurable smell at this point.


----------



## hyroot (Nov 30, 2015)

Sandalwood smells like surfboard wax kind of. I grew both mojos and jilanji and both smelled like oranges. Love jill I have no idea the flavor. Little to no trichome production on either.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 30, 2015)

No clue what surfboard wax smells like.  I've only seen the ocean a couple times in my life.

I sure hope I get some decent trichome production. because that's what I grow for.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 30, 2015)

I have grown some super frosty plants where the resin was very neutral with mild effects. The sativa is not super frosty but even the leaves will get you high. I have never gotten the amazing numbing effect from any other strains also. 

I am still searching the phenos for a good mix of sativa magic high with bag appeal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

Hahah when you find the good good stuff it rarely sees a bag haha spends its days in kilners in my stash lol.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

With me it becomes hash balls


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2015)

sativa hash, man that's got to be some up up and away mind melt business haha


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

When we had the BBQ at SomeGuy's house I sampled some of Supchaka's Cherry Pie and got super stoned. The Mulanje hash got me back up and running after a single hit. The medical properties are amazing!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

OK - this has got to be the most ridiculous thing ever - I put up a no-pest strip in my clone cab to make it a no bug zone. Worked great on the mites! Unfortunately it seems to make root aphids go nuts! Now I need to figure out how to kill the root aphids. FML!!!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 1, 2015)

I am a little grumpy today. Mrs Mo has Strep throat and has been really sick since Saturday. I have not gotten much sleep. Last night was the topper. I was trying to put away some medicine and knocked some cheap ass after shave off of the shelf and it exploded on the tile counter with millions of tiny glass shards and stomach turning sickly sweet fumes. Now my bathroom is a toxic zone and sleeping in my bedroom requires a gas mask. 

I removed all of the remaining crappy cologne from my shelves. Not sure why I even had them in there. 

Moral of the story. Throw out all of the crappy cologne you have lying around. You will thank me later.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mohican said:


> OK - this has got to be the most ridiculous thing ever - I put up a no-pest strip in my clone cab to make it a no bug zone. Worked great on the mites! Unfortunately it seems to make root aphids go nuts! Now I need to figure out how to kill the root aphids. FML!!!


Don't eff around with root aphids. they will dud out your plants. Use triazicide (Spectracide) at 10ml per gallon and drench. Imidacloprid works well too (Bayer complete) I would drench 3 times once every 4 days.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 1, 2015)

Worm castings will get rid of them


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am already getting the dreaded brown edged leaves.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

They're here!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 3, 2015)

Sweet units there Mo. I've never seen any like that before. What kind of spread do those have?


LED is the future!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

They are pretty tight. However when I put them on the spinner it does an amazing job!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> They are pretty tight. However when I put them on the spinner it does an amazing job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can put some clones of those in my greenhouse early spring (feb) and let them rock and roll.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Did you build your greenhouse or was it a kit?


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 3, 2015)

I feel like an idiot.I have been spelling Mulanje wrong this whole time, duh.

I see a very interesting trait in one of the offspring and I am wondering where it could be coming from.

Was that Jog mom a really fast flowerer or something?

@Don Gin and Ton We need to catch up brother. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes - JOG is a very fast flowering strain. It took me a while to remember how to spell Malawi and Mulanje.

I got my script renewed today! Ready for the BBQ!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 3, 2015)

Damn I'm jealous. BBQ in december? I mean us Canadians will bbq in the snow and quickly bring the food inside but it's just not like a good ol BBQ where folks are hangin out.



also you never responded to the spread on those kessils. What kind of area will one of those effectively illuminate?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh - there could be snow! 

Last year we had to remove bricks from the BBQ to get the pig down lower because the fire just couldn't put out enough heat!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 4, 2015)

Good to see you shiskaboy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> @Don Gin and Ton We need to catch up brother. Hope all is well on your end.


Whats good man? you still working your kool aid kush ?


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 4, 2015)

The querkle pollen I saved turned out to not be viable, so just the one cut is left. That project is completed, less and hybrids being done with the kak. 

But I have been hunting packs and just shelfing the moms for a while. More of a hunting for clones than to make seeds. But now that I feel I have found something unique, I feel like it would be wrong to not share it. 

Right now I am focusing on a tester pack of chem 91 skunk va x wookie for Bodhi. I am pretty sure that I will be selecting a male from this pack for the future, as long as Bodhi doesnt mind.

I did get some colloidal silver to make some fems from the moms I have but I have yet to start using it.

@jigfresh Good to see you too bruh. I missed you guys. I realize how spoiled I was by the folks I met when I first came on the forums. You guys will always be legends in my book.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy birthday Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Happy birthday Mo


Well Happy Birthday @Mohican ! Hope you are having a bumper day


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy B Day Mo!



shishkaboy said:


> Right now I am focusing on a tester pack of chem 91 skunk va x wookie for Bodhi. I am pretty sure that I will be selecting a male from this pack for the future, as long as Bodhi doesnt mind.


A couple weeks ago in the Bodhi thread someone (can't remember who) mentioned that Bodhi asked for us not to use his testers for pollen chucks/breeding. 

I'd say shoot the man an email and ask him directly though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> Happy B Day Mo!
> 
> 
> A couple weeks ago in the Bodhi thread someone (can't remember who) mentioned that Bodhi asked for us not to use his testers for pollen chucks/breeding.
> ...


No offense to Bodhi but if you are not selling the seeds, then whats the issue?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense to Bodhi but if you are not selling the seeds, then whats the issue?


I share the same sentiments as you but I believe the reason was somewhere along the lines of he only wants the best of his work released into the gene pool. (not all tester strains will be released). And I'm sure there is underlying concern about folks ripping off his work.


Either way Bodhi is extremely kind and generous and I personally wouldn't want to go against his wishes.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 4, 2015)

Redeyed used white Lotus from bodhi. Their kobain kush hermies. It's pre 98 x white lotus. They blamed it on the male.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy birthday Mo.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense to Bodhi but if you are not selling the seeds, then whats the issue?


Ditto, Bodhi used a line somebody else chucked, that somebody else chucked, etc, etc, etc, with maybe one or two if that serious attempts at "breeding" along the way by somebody.....maybe. I feel what the dude wants, but I wouldn't feel one bit guilty about a little pollen drift...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 4, 2015)

Just passing along a message from the Bodhi thread. No harm intended.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah, if a man sends you some free testers as a favor but asks you not to chuck them, I get wanting to abide by his wishes.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Mo! Hope you're having fun whatever you're doing man!


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey.... happy birthday Mo..!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy birthday Mo.. sending good vibes!


----------



## the aparition (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy born on day man!


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy Birthday Mo


----------



## genuity (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy b-day mo...

PlushBerry x love Jill


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 5, 2015)

happy birthday Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you all!!! The BBQ next weekend is like my own little BD party 

Yesterday I had to work till 11 pm but it is all overtime I can use next weekend to stay at the casino near the BBQ.


I got a PS4 for my birthday along with Fallout 4 so I may be absent for a while.










I think Bodhi didn't want people pollen chucking his testers was what I remember. 

My clones are still alive and out in the sun because they were growing into the light. I looks like the root aphids my be under control. Even so, I am going to give them a dunk in soap and neem and see whether that is enough to prevent them. Tons of dead leaves but still a bunch of healthy new growth. I may just take cuttings and start them over small. The Blue Dream didn't make it but the SRS is going great.

Back to the vault,
Mo


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 5, 2015)

Happy birthday dude. Have fun with fallout. I loved new Vegas


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 5, 2015)

So I gotta kill any males I find immediately?

That was not mentioned in the "important details" section of the tester wish list, where breeding was covered.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2015)

You can grow the male out and save the pollen until you get the all-clear.

I just had to stop playing because my controller ran out of juice.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's a little macro of the top of one of my Mojos OG x Love Jill. She's got some cute little trich's started.

Just little ladies in 1 gallon bags. Shes 2nd from the right in the back. I hit her with some C99 pollen, along with the others.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 6, 2015)

Dog trap ( uw purple x locktite )

 

Gut buster ( cookies & cream x Kimbo kush)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys I have a few zuchinni and squash & I am seeing a few of these little almost ladybug looking brownish orange beetles chewing the leaves up. I smashed 2 of them yesterday and didnt see any this morning, but does anyone have a organic spray or other solution to keep those fuckers off?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey guys I have a few zuchinni and squash & I am seeing a few of these little almost ladybug looking brownish orange beetles chewing the leaves up. I smashed 2 of them yesterday and didnt see any this morning, but does anyone have a organic spray or other solution to keep those fuckers off?


Sounds like an Asian beetle but I didn't think they ate vegetation, only aphids.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Fkrs tried to hide under the leaves when they saw me...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)

Here's the pollinated Mojos OG x Love Jill. Looks like the C99 pollen took well. Going to give her a good spray down with water to deactivate all that pollen sitting on the leaves and put her back into the flower area along with the others.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks good! Can't wait to see those seeds!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> So I gotta kill any males I find immediately?
> 
> That was not mentioned in the "important details" section of the tester wish list, where breeding was covered.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)

hyroot said:


> View attachment 3561081


ahaha that's a great meme but it's a bit different when you are getting unreleased testers and not paying for them out of pocket.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 9, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Looks good! Can't wait to see those seeds!


Thanks mo! 

Good amount of trichomes on that Mojos OG x Lovejill so far. I can't wait to dry sift it while harvesting the seeds and dab that full melt dry sift.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 10, 2015)

Don't spray them down too much, a little spray will fix the loose pollen.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)

Just finished misting them. 

and I gave them a few taps and a lil shake on the stem to get any excess water off.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

Fog rolled in last night and it is all damp this morning.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 10, 2015)

Happy belated b day brotha!!! Hope all has been well. I have some pics to post and show and tell but I'll post em a lil later. Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone ! Gonna do a little catching up and see what beuatiful melds everybody has been growing! 

Here's a lil shot of the crazy train I grew this season. Smelled like a friggin lemon strong! The buzz was amazing as well!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2015)

Merry Xmas AND Happy New Year Mo! haha


----------



## Mohican (Dec 10, 2015)

I thought in the UK it was Happy Christmas?

I just got slammed with a big project. There go my plans for the BBQ up in Sacramento.

It sucks that our lives must be ruled buy gold and silver.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I thought in the UK it was Happy Christmas?
> 
> I just got slammed with a big project. There go my plans for the BBQ up in Sacramento.
> 
> It sucks that our lives must be ruled buy gold and silver.


If only there were no such thing as "money". Everyone just contribute and barter


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)

It's kind of strange how as nations and as a species in general we spend our lives chasing currency which represents gold.

Damn those knights of templar!!!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah we should just have a group of people. Lets call it a town who trade and barter goods and services for other goods and services. Let's call it commerce.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

hyroot said:


> Yeah we should just have a group of people. Lets call it a town who trade and barter goods and services for other goods and services. Let's call it commerce.


that works. if people need some sort of words for it, yep something like that is what would benefit the entire world on that scale. But a lot of people have to change the way they think immediately....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

All these old women, and their husbands for that matter know I have a load of chilis, herbs, lettuce varieties, etc etc and I sometimes give it away, such great feedback from them. Since I added a bunch more planters I will give more away now and I dont expect anything in return except for a smile though I know much more than that will pass between. I am sure many others in the world think this direction, or would like to think so anyway


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## fumble (Dec 10, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I thought in the UK it was Happy Christmas?
> 
> I just got slammed with a big project. There go my plans for the BBQ up in Sacramento.
> 
> It sucks that our lives must be ruled buy gold and silver.


this is a bummer  I will send your banana bread back with someone from down there


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 10, 2015)

fumble said:


> this is a bummer  I will send your banana bread back with someone from down there


Andrew and his wife are coming up. They are in my area and I have some stuff to take out to mo later this month anywho. FYI, I told them to dig in to the package I sent of herb and edible oil. There is an infused coconut oil and an infused oil blend. Its great in coffee/hot chocolate and very strong. Try it if you dare.. LOL 1/2tsp is low dose. I take 1 to 1.5tblsp. Mileage varies. 

Hope you all have fun!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Andrew and his wife are coming up. They are in my area and I have some stuff to take out to mo later this month anywho. FYI, I told them to dig in to the package I sent of herb and edible oil. There is an infused coconut oil and an infused oil blend. Its great in coffee/hot chocolate and very strong. Try it if you dare.. LOL 1/2tsp is low dose. I take 1 to 1.5tblsp. Mileage varies.
> 
> Hope you all have fun!


that sounds awesome


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2015)

I believe Andrew can now qualify for U.S. Postal benefits!

Canna Express - when it simply must get there by 4:20!

Thank you @fumble !


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2015)

I want to have a society like Star Trek where we all work towards a common good. It is greed and wealth that are at the root of so many of our society's problems - be them real or imagined.







Love,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome @SomeGuy ...looking forward to trying some


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

fumble said:


> Awesome @SomeGuy ...looking forward to trying some


I had no time to make anything with it so it's just raw material. But a little goes a long way. Have fun today out there!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I want to have a society like Star Trek where we all work towards a common good. It is greed and wealth that are at the root of so many of our society's problems - be them real or imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I've been watching Deep Space Nine online lately. I used to watch a little bit of The Next Generation when I was a kid but I'm really just getting into it now. 

You are right it would be awesome to have a society like Earth in Star Trek. No crime, no poverty, no wars and no nations, just Earth.

The other night there was a funny episode where Quark, Rom and Nog got in a time warp and went back to the 60's on earth and they were confused that people inhaled poisonous tobacco and would use nukes on themselves.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

Please dont take this the wrong way, but I believe television is one of the reasons these current generations are so fucked up. They believe everything is like what they see on tv. TV is not real, its made up shit in some studio, but a majority of people dont get that. I heard a guy in his mid 60's say, yeah that point in my life was just like that movie blah blah blah....what bullshit.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Please dont take this the wrong way, but I believe television is one of the reasons these current generations are so fucked up. They believe everything is like what they see on tv. TV is not real, its made up shit in some studio, but a majority of people dont get that. I heard a guy in his mid 60's say, yeah that point in my life was just like that movie blah blah blah....what bullshit.


They didn't call it the boob tube for nothin. 


and nowadays even worse than TV. Social Media.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

D_Urbmon said:


> They didn't call it the boob tube for nothin.
> 
> 
> and nowadays even worse than TV. Social Media.


such shit we even made up a new name for it, social media....


----------



## Mohican (Dec 11, 2015)

Star Trek was head and shoulders above anything they make today. Gene Roddenberry was a genius!


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2015)

soon we will see what jar jar Abrams has done with star wars. He didn't do that well on the star trek prequels.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 12, 2015)

He didn't own a piece of the merch money on Star Trek.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

I liked the Star Wars prequels. The originals are great too but the choreography in the fight scenes/light sabre duels are cringe worthy.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2015)

Hayden Christensen is a horrible actor. Anyone else would have been better though. The story line / plot was weak. The originals were best. I am a little giggity giggity for the new one.im seeing it christmas day. Im not trying to see it with 40 million other people. The new theater down the street is high end. They have a vip section. Where you can have food and drinks served during the movie . And you can put your feet up. I've only been in the regular I max which is higher end too

Regular seating


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

That's a great idea. I would love to go see it on Christmas day. I AM THE SCROOGE and I hate a packed theater but I got suckered into Christmas dinner with the wifes family.

That theater looks awesome!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 12, 2015)

Also back to topic.

My Mojos OG x LoveJill are doing great! But the Scotts OG x Lovejill seem waaaaay behind. I'm wondering if they simply have more of that Mulanje genetics. They seem like they are going to take 11-12 weeks for sure.

I'll try to get some nice pics once lights come on.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 12, 2015)

I hate packed theaters too. I usually see a movie after its been out for a week or 2. Then at most there's only 10 other people in the theater room.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 13, 2015)

Gorilla glue 4 / Mt rainier mix ice wax 73/90u


----------



## greenthumb111 (Dec 14, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Did you build your greenhouse or was it a kit?


Built it from 2x 4s and 4 x 4s with polycarboante sides and roof cover. There are fans inside and if I can get some help from my friend I will hook up my heater too. You should stop by sometime. You work in the same city I live in. If I have any orchids in bloom I will give you some for Ms Mo.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 16, 2015)

I hope to soon!

Here are some Purple Haze pics:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2015)

man that thing is just not going to stop. any idea how long it's been in flower Mo?


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 17, 2015)

That purple haze is beautiful! How does she smell now?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2015)

@FLkeys1 nailed the smell - it smells like celery! I need to chop it tonight. The nighttime temps are near freezing and rain is coming.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 18, 2015)

It's probably time man. Awesome job. What a wait!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2015)

You are making me so jealous!

Those are some beautiful sativa plants!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2015)

Garden Tour - TGI Friday 12-18-15!!!

North Garden:




Mystery Dirt:






Purple Haze:








Jail Bird:






Gardenia in December!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

I always love how you can have plants growing near your fence/wall and it ain't no thang! Times are changing that's for sure! 

I guess it helps to have peaceful neighbors.  Do they ever talk to you about your plants?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 18, 2015)

We talk and trade all of the time. 94 year old neighbor woman has the best stories of '60s California up in the bay area.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Thabk


Mohican said:


> You are making me so jealous!
> 
> Those are some beautiful sativa plants!


Thanks Mo. I will get you some beans sooner or later, hopefully sooner. They are stored well


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

Gotta love kickin it with the elders and hearing their stories!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @FLkeys1 nailed the smell - it smells like celery! I need to chop it tonight. The nighttime temps are near freezing and rain is coming.


Twilight music playin. I just scoped the trichomes on my purple haze and pretty much all are cloudy milky color even saw good number of Amber !!! Logged in to send you a message and see if you had cut yours yet ??
Bingo . Mine will come down tomorrow after seeing Star Wars, our HOA is paying for two rooms at local galaxy lux theater to see it for freeeeee. Once you go to the new lux theaters you will not want to go back to old set up..

I just looked at my notes, tomorrow will be 12 weeks that purple haze has been in flower..


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2015)

Have fun at starwars. I'm going on christmas day! No spoilers!!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 18, 2015)

@Mohican That purple haze looks top notch!  Those glands are gorgeous! I love Haze and Sativas that smell like carrots/celery.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 19, 2015)

your purple haze is bringin me back to the first time i ever smoked some real fire nugs. i remember what the stuff looked like, and your haze reminds me of it!!!! people were afraid of that weed lol thanks for sharing, Mo!


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 19, 2015)

Ph and the jailbird look ready by far mo. Good job


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 19, 2015)

Took some pics of the Mojos OG x Lovejill. The Scotts OG x Lovejill are slowly creepin along but I can tell they are going to take a few more weeks to finish. Getting some real nice resin production on a couple of them though.  I'll share some pics when they are further along.

I'm really enjoying these plants. One of them has a super unique smell I think I mentioned before I wouldn't know how to begin describing it. 

Forgive the quality. The lighting is terrible in the grow area here. These ladies are very easy to please, they don't seem finnicky whatsoever. I'll start with the one I pollinated with C99. I really like her structure and smell. Great bottom branching. One of my favorite plants in the garden. I can't wait for dry sift dabs of her when harvesting the beans it's going to be a real unique flavor I can tell. I think she's got 3-4 weeks more on her, we'll see. 
 

 




Here's the other one that's not in coco.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 20, 2015)

The scott's was very sparse and frosty. Easy to trim golf ball nugs on stems. The sativa from the Love/Jill must be slowing them down.

What does it smell like?

Thank yo for posting an update!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 20, 2015)

Mohican said:


> The scott's was very sparse and frosty. Easy to trim golf ball nugs on stems. The sativa from the Love/Jill must be slowing them down.
> 
> What does it smell like?
> 
> ...


That's what I guessed too. that it was the Mulanje genetics slowing it down. I also have 1 Mojos OG which seems to be the same as the Scotts OG's. The smell is very hard to describe, hopefully as it gets closer to harvest I will be able to pinpoint the aroma flavors.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 21, 2015)

The Scotts #1 was pure cocoa and coffee. The Jesus OG was a very coffee smelling plant. Jilly is oranges and Mulanje is very herbal.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 23, 2015)

I hope to one day do some bean trading with you mo! Maybe Spring BBQ?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2015)

Sounds like a plan! Are you ready for Xmas?

I need to make hash today and collect seeds from Jail Bird and Purple Haze.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Mo and Mrs. Mo too.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sounds like a plan! Are you ready for Xmas?
> 
> I need to make hash today and collect seeds from Jail Bird and Purple Haze.


As ready as I am gonna be! I recently collected some super purple pollen, and started spraying my Wet dreams mom with colloidal silver to reverse her. gonna be a lot of feminized crosses upcoming


----------



## papapayne (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry xmas to by the way!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2015)

Done with work!

Thanks Jig!

Thanks Papa!

I am headed to the medicine jar as fast as my little feet can take me!!!


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas Fumble! Have a great dinner!

I am getting ready to whip up some mashed potatoes gravy and peas.


----------



## fumble (Dec 24, 2015)

thanks Mo  that sounds delish


----------



## hyroot (Dec 24, 2015)

Marry Christmas everyone.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 25, 2015)

You too Hyroot. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## hyroot (Dec 25, 2015)

I just saw point break. It was good but the original one was better. There was a few scenes from the old movie they tried to incorporate into the new one. Those parts were kind of lame. But there's a couple actors from the first one in it. And Laird Hamilton, Alex Rogers and Bob Burnquist were in a couple scenes too.

It's worth seeing in 3D.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2015)

We ended up making twice baked potatoes with cheese and paprika. 

Today when I finally regained some energy, I started pulling the seeds from the Purple Haze. I only got through one cola before I was bushed. The seeds are lovely tiny round gray BBs!


----------



## papapayne (Dec 27, 2015)

What did you pollinate with? I know its in here, but to baked to go look. I didn't do so hot on my last attempt. I had a male outside with 2 female plants, but I think due to the extreme cold it went bad. I only got 8 seeds from one plant, and only 2 from the other.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 27, 2015)

I had my plants get too wet when they were pollinated and water kills pollen, so I had a similar experience. Not the case this go round though. Mine are like tiny black bb's.


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2015)

I need to go back and look myself!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you please post some pics Jig?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2015)

Where did all of my posts go?


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2015)

Purple Haze x Love Child:



Purple Haze x MuMoBG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks like things are working again! Yay


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Where did all of my posts go?


The server ate them


----------



## papapayne (Dec 29, 2015)

yea, was getting the shakes from no rui jk


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 30, 2015)

Qrazy Quake up top. Smelly Cherry on bottom.


----------



## papapayne (Dec 30, 2015)

nice seeds  Those are definitely some turtles!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice pips! The QQ always has huge pips. There was the odd few that are like lemon pips


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year Mo, and everyone else!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 1, 2016)

Scotts OG x Lovejill. Some great trichome production, this one is a bit ahead of the rest. A couple of them seem to be a little N sensitive but most of them aren't.

forgive the shitty pic quality but some very nice trichome production.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

@jigfresh - nice seeds! So consistant 

@Thundercat - Happy New Year to you! (and all of you)

@Vnsmkr - those frikkin servers!!!

@D_Urbmon - They are beautiful! Looks like the Jesus OG trich production came through on those. When you bump it, does it give off any particular smell? The N issues are from the Mulanje in the LoveChild. They love a ton of N when they are vegging and then you need to stop or they will get fried. Looks like they are digging the PK! Does it have any big seed pods on the stems?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info mo. I'll adjust my feed to lower the N. Not sure on the smell I'll have to get back to you on that! I'll give a good smoke report once harvested.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

Jesus OG (part of the MOJOS cross) loves a ton of CalMag. I have also been using epsom with great results.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

When I trimmed the Jail Bird, I found a ton of seeds. Not sure whether it was from the reveg time when there were some males around or from something else. I have not seen any male flowers on her.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 2, 2016)

OK - Time to shut down the 2015 thread and begin the new year's thread!

2016 Season


----------

